# V I L L E - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Derk (30. November 2009)

Da seit einigenWochen immer wieder durch die Ville getourt wird, mache ich mal diesen Thread auf, nachdem Tomadi nicht mehr der "Anfänger aus Brühl" ist.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aeddy (30. November 2009)

Servus zusammen ... 
hab mich auch mal für morgen eingetragen ... da ich noch paar sachen vorher zu erledigen habe ... weiß ich nicht ob ich es schaffe ... wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin .. fahrt ohne mich ... 

falls mir noch wer der mitfahrer seine handynummer per PN schickt könnte ich auch frühzeitig absagen ... 

dankeschön 
lg Aeddy


----------



## Scale30 (30. November 2009)

ich darf leider morgen nicht mitfahren... jetzt hab ich Hausarrest wegen Grippe.


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Dezember 2009)

Ups,jetzt fangen wir wieder von vorne an 
Yogilein,es werden ja immer mehr für den N8ride,ich hoffe das es Tempomäßig nicht gleich wieder mit 30 Sachen los geht,mein Knie muss erst warm gefahren werden


----------



## yogi71 (1. Dezember 2009)

Wo sind viele dabei! Das sind nur vier! Dabei wird es sooo schön heute abend!

Das wird sehr locker losgehen, meine Yogine ist dabei!

Gruß
Yogi!


----------



## Conbey (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich versuche auch noch zu kommen!


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich klasse an!!!
Da freue ich mich aber schon RIESIG auf Heute!!!
Wie plant der Pete das denn...wo fahren wir hin um zu


----------



## yogi71 (1. Dezember 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Das hört sich klasse an!!!
> Da freue ich mich aber schon RIESIG auf Heute!!!
> Wie plant der Pete das denn...wo fahren wir hin um zu


 
Freitag???


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Dezember 2009)

Na ich dachte Heute im kleinen Kreise 
Mensch is das blöd wenn die Biergärten zu haben


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Na ich dachte Heute im kleinen Kreise
> Mensch is das blöd wenn die Biergärten zu haben



..wie, du hast immer noch keinen Fäßchen-tauglichen Hänger???

Ts, dachte, der war schon für das Best-of-Ville-Treffen verplant 

Tom Tom, das muß dann noch auf den Wunschzettel für dieses Jahr!

grüße und viel Spaß heut abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (1. Dezember 2009)

Noch mehr auf seine Wunschliste! Ohhhhh Gott


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Dezember 2009)

Hoffe, ihr hattet viel Spass im Wald. Ich habe meinen Nachmittag mit Rechtsanwalt, Werkstatt, Stress und  verbracht. 

Dafür mache ich ab nächste Woche den ~Tom~. Ich werde mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren (müssen). 

@Tom: Wie fährt es sich denn um 05.30 Uhr durch die Gegend? Muss man die Augen aufmachen und wird man durch den Körperbetrieb wach? Fällt man vielleicht sogar vom Rad? Oder friert man gar fest?

Gruß Robin


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. Dezember 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> @Tom: Wie fährt es sich denn um 05.30 Uhr durch die Gegend? Muss man die Augen aufmachen und wird man durch den Körperbetrieb wach? Fällt man vielleicht sogar vom Rad? Oder friert man gar fest?
> 
> Gruß Robin




Kann ich dir nicht sagen,ich fahre um 04:30 Uhr zur Arbeit 
Wach werde ich dann gleich am Anfang,weißt ja wo ich Wohne,ich muss erst mal runter zum Heider und auf dem Stück geht die Kälte überall hin und ich bin Wach!Am nächsten Anstieg reguliert sich die Körpertemperatur dann aber! 


@Sun909 : Lieber Carsten,ich bin doch schon nach nem passenden Hänger am schauen!Suche aber nen vollgefederten Einsitzer,der passt besser durch die Trails


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. Dezember 2009)

Bevor ich es vergesse.....SCHÖN wars Gestern,nur werde ich wohl das Rad nie wieder sauber bekommen


----------



## yogi71 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja schön wars wieder! Mal etwas unbekanntes Gebiet durchradelt! Nee was war das ein Matsch, aber geil.
Da waren gestern 8 Biker unterwegs und am Ende warens nur noch 4.

Bis nächste Woche 

Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da waren gestern 8 Biker unterwegs und am Ende warens nur noch 4.



Du schreibst das so als hätten wir 4 Biker verloren!!
Es sind bloß 4 mit zurück zum Startpunkt gefahren weil es für die anderen 4 ein Umweg am Heimweg gewesen wäre!!!
Also für alle die es sich überlegen mal mitzufahren 

*ES GING KEINER VERLOREN!!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. Dezember 2009)




----------



## sun909 (2. Dezember 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...
> @Sun909 : Lieber Carsten,ich bin doch schon nach nem passenden Hänger am schauen!Suche aber nen vollgefederten Einsitzer,der passt besser durch die Trails



Hehe, 
dann organisier den doch mal bis zum Glühweintrinken 

Dann haben wir direkt ein wenig Wegzehrung  - und sponsorn dir auch einen Aufkleber "Essen auf Rädern" 

bis die Tage!


----------



## hornoc (2. Dezember 2009)

Hat zufällig jemand von Euch ein Verlängerungskabel, passend für die DX, rumgammeln? Das Kabel der Mirage Evo soll wohl passen.


----------



## othom (2. Dezember 2009)

hornoc schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand von Euch ein Verlängerungskabel, passend für die DX, rumgammeln? Das Kabel der Mirage Evo soll wohl passen.



da hat jemand seine DX Lampen bekommen 

Wie sieht es aus morgen, Bornheimer Wäldchen und dann rüber nach Mondorf oder andersherum ?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. Dezember 2009)

hornoc schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand von Euch ein Verlängerungskabel, passend für die DX, rumgammeln? Das Kabel der Mirage Evo soll wohl passen.



Moinsen, habe das folgende gerade gefunden. Die sogenannte Chinaböller ist die DX, die wohl mitlerweile in ganz Deutschland, wenn nicht sogar Europa, die Wälder erleuchtet. Müssen wir mal mit dem Flughafen Köln-Bonn reden, nicht das so`nen Flugzeug die Landebahn verwechselt und meint, wir leuchten aus. Als nächstes Problem könnten die Aliens auf uns aufmerksam werden, da die Lichtzeichen als Morsecode interpretiert werden. Und was das bedeutet, will ich nicht weiter erläutern. Sind ja schon genug durch Aliens entführt worden und mit denen wurden keine schönen Sachen gemacht.


> Hab übrigens Gestern das 1. Mal den neuen Chinaböller benutzt
> Bin sehr zufrieden, ist wesentlich heller als die Sigma Power Led und hat nen riesigen Leuchtkreis, der Akku war nach 2,5 Std. auch noch nicht leer.
> Nicht so schön ist die Helmhalterung, das kurze Kabel (hab den Akku auch am Helm befestigen müssen) und die blendenden Reflektoren (z.B. Schilder, ich weiss, die gibt es im Wald nicht)
> Am besten geht es wenn man den Akku am Träger vom Rucksack befestigt.
> Als Kabelverlängerung passt übrigens das Verlängerungskabel der Sigma Evo +Evo X habe ich schon ausprobiert :der gleiche Stecker http://www.bike-components.de/produc...elmhalter.html



Gruß Robin


----------



## Pete04 (3. Dezember 2009)

@Horst: Hab' das Doppelanschlusskabel vom Set Evo/Evo Mirage doppelt, braucht nur abgeholt werden  @Jürgen: Hört sich ja an wie der Mad-Max-Klassiker: 8 Mann gehn rein, 4 Mann komm' raus  Nach meinem Logbucheintrag hast du beim' Schwund geguided  Erzähl's den Witwen & Waisen! Verstört in Erinnerung kramend, der Pete.


----------



## hornoc (3. Dezember 2009)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @Horst: Hab' das Doppelanschlusskabel vom Set Evo/Evo Mirage doppelt, braucht nur abgeholt werden  @Jürgen: Hört sich ja an wie der Mad-Max-Klassiker: 8 Mann gehn rein, 4 Mann komm' raus  Nach meinem Logbucheintrag hast du beim' Schwund geguided  Erzähl's den Witwen & Waisen! Verstört in Erinnerung kramend, der Pete.


 
Supi, danke Dir.....hast ne PN 

Die Chinaböller sind übrigens ein Hammer. Ich danke allen, die mich dahingehend beraten haben. Lieferzeit war alles in allem 4 Wochen (Packet lag 1 Woche bei der Hongkong Post rum ).


----------



## Poison_Girl (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen gibts um 12 Uhr wieder ne Sonntags-Tour, die uns der Gerd näherbringen wird - dieses Mal an der Erft entlang und wir drücken mal alle die Daumen, dass es nicht zu nass von oben wird.
Also, kommt noch jemand mit? 
Nadja hat sich ja vorbildlicherweise schon eingetragen 
LG

Poison_Girl


----------



## yogi71 (6. Dezember 2009)

Leider bin ich schon mit ner Horde im Ahrtal! Demnächst wieder!
LG
Yogi


----------



## Poison_Girl (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke, Gerd, war ne schöne Tour - und kaum Regen  
und noch geht alles, mal sehen, was die Beine morgen sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. Dezember 2009)

Bis wohin hat's den Gerd mit euch denn gezogen? Gibt's an der Erft noch unasphaltiertes Wegmaterial? Das Ahrtal ist ja mittlerweile "ausgeglüht"


----------



## othom (7. Dezember 2009)

Habe mich mal für den N8ride morgen eingetragen, ob es Wettermäßig klappt schauen wir mal


----------



## yogi71 (7. Dezember 2009)

Morgen wird eine langsame und richtig gemütliche Tour über Forstautobahnen!


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Dezember 2009)

Jajajaja,den Spruch kenne ich 
Wünsche viel Spaß beim N8ride,ich armer Kerl muss mich mit lecker Essen vollstopfen und mir einen trinken....ich armer ich


----------



## Poison_Girl (8. Dezember 2009)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bis wohin hat's den Gerd mit euch denn gezogen? Gibt's an der Erft noch unasphaltiertes Wegmaterial? Das Ahrtal ist ja mittlerweile "ausgeglüht"



ahhh..... nur bis Euskirchen und Asphalt war da nicht so viel, nur mal Schotter und ein paar kurze Asphaltstücke zwischendurch, aber insgesamt wirklich schön


----------



## hornoc (8. Dezember 2009)

othom schrieb:


> Habe mich mal für den N8ride morgen eingetragen, ob es Wettermäßig klappt schauen wir mal


 
Ich wollte mich heute auch eintragen, aber sorry....bei dem Sauwetter fahr ich nicht durch die Ville. Bin da halt ein Weichei.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2009)

Isch kooooomeeee


----------



## yogi71 (8. Dezember 2009)

Nä nee! Das gibt es ja nicht! 

Et soll ja auch trocken bleiben!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Et soll ja auch trocken bleiben!



Deswegen ja  
Sonntag kann ich nicht ! Die Chefin  hat Bedarf angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (8. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sonntag kann ich nicht ! Die Chefin hat Bedarf angemeldet


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. Dezember 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Jajajaja,den Spruch kenne ich
> Wünsche viel Spaß beim N8ride,ich armer Kerl muss mich mit lecker Essen vollstopfen und mir einen trinken....ich armer ich



Wenn du meinst, du kannst dir das leisten !


----------



## yogi71 (8. Dezember 2009)

Klar Mops ist Mops!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


>



Ja, so ist das, auch wenn mans manchmal nicht wahrhaben will, es gibt noch ein Leben abseits des Bikes


----------



## yogi71 (8. Dezember 2009)

Dat stimmt!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das sogenannte "karge Leben" ! Da sollen schon Menschen dran zerbrochen sein - also, ähm, schlanke Menschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (8. Dezember 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst, du kannst dir das leisten !



Solange ich nicht Bundweite 36 brauche  



yogi71 schrieb:


> Klar Mops ist Mops!



Du bist das beste Beispiel das es auch wieder weg gehen kann


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. Dezember 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Solange ich nicht Bundweite 36 brauche



Ich glaube, das steht hier nicht zur Diskussion , sondern es geht eher um deinen unbändigen Hunger. Was sagt eigentlich dein Sohn dazu, dass ihm der Vadder alles wegisst ? Wie soll er denn da groß und stark werden?


----------



## hornoc (8. Dezember 2009)

hornoc schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich heute auch eintragen, aber sorry....bei dem Sauwetter fahr ich nicht durch die Ville. Bin da halt ein Weichei.



Kommando zurück.....hab mich doch gerade eingetragen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. Dezember 2009)

Bin (so geplant) ab nächster Woche auch wieder dabei. Ein neuer fahrbarer Untersatz (nein, kein neues Bike) ist organisiert und wird mich ab dem kommenden Wochenende entferntere Strecken von A nach B unter Einbeziehung von C bringen, so dass ich auch den elendigen Anreiseweg von D zum Treffpunkt E hoffentlich gewinnbringend hinter mich bringen werde (es sei denn, es stellen sich mir wieder 40 Tonnen in den Weg). Ich wünsche euch viel Spass, das Wetter passt ja.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2009)

Houston wir haben ein Problem !
Da wollt mir doch einer die Tour vermasseln, Plattfuss hinten !
So, schnell geflickt, jetzt im Anflug.

Isch kooooommeeeee.......

EDIT: feucht, feuchter, Ville ! Leck mich am A... war datn schlamm !


----------



## yogi71 (9. Dezember 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Bin (so geplant) ab nächster Woche auch wieder dabei. Ein neuer fahrbarer Untersatz (nein, kein neues Bike) ist organisiert und wird mich ab dem kommenden Wochenende entferntere Strecken von A nach B unter Einbeziehung von C bringen, so dass ich auch den elendigen Anreiseweg von D zum Treffpunkt E hoffentlich gewinnbringend hinter mich bringen werde (es sei denn, es stellen sich mir wieder 40 Tonnen in den Weg). Ich wünsche euch viel Spass, das Wetter passt ja.
> 
> Gruß Robin


 Was ist mit Treffpunkt W ???  Na toll!

Vergess für nächste Woche nix! Ich schick Dir gern ne Liste


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Dezember 2009)

Nächste Woche bin ich dann auch wieder dabei,wenn Robin kommt will ich nicht fehlen 
Außerdem muss ich Pete ja unterstützen in der Bespaßung des Königs


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Treffpunkt W ???  Na toll!
> 
> Vergess für nächste Woche nix! Ich schick Dir gern ne Liste



Streiche Treffpunkt E, setze Treffpunkt W. `Tschuldigung, welch Freudsche Fehlleistung von mir. 

Das mit der Liste könnte mir weiterhelfen, obwohl, ich hab ja alles hier. Der Unfall kam ja erst, als ich Bike, und dann auch Helm und ähnliches Geraffel bereits den weiten Weg mitgebracht hatte. Somit hatte ich ja dann auch keine Möglichkeit mehr, irgendetwas wieder wegzubringen.


----------



## Poison_Girl (10. Dezember 2009)

So Ihr Lieben,
auch, wenns nicht danach aussieht: am Sonntag morgen gibt es wieder ne Sonntags-Tour (ab 11 Uhr am  Heider Bergsee, ca.2-3 Stunden). Bisher hat es mit dem Wetter ja immer ganz gut geklappt, also hoffen wir das Beste.
Momentan tendiere ich dazu, die Richtung Hürth einzuschlagen, aber für andere Vorschläge bin ich natürlich offen 
Also, eine Einladung an alle, die am Wochenende, mal ein bisschen was für ihre Winterpokalpunkte und gegen die Glühwein-Kalorien tun möchten 
LG

Poison_Girl


----------



## yogi71 (10. Dezember 2009)

Da sind wir im Ahrtal unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kazamatsuri (11. Dezember 2009)

@Alex: 
hab mir leider eine kleine Erkältung zugezogen, wird also nichts mit fahren. Bin aber hoffentlich am Dienstag wieder dabei - wenns mal wieder um den Titel "SWAMP THING der Woche" geht 

Gruß

Kazamatsuri


----------



## Poison_Girl (12. Dezember 2009)

hmmm....wer ist denn Alex??? *neugier*

Ansonsten: hat jemand spontan Lust, heute, also gleich so gegen 14:30 Uhr am heider Bergsee zu starten? Ich will bei ner kleinen 2 Stunden-Tour mal meine neuen Regen- und Wintersachen testen 
Mal sehen, ob sich noch jemand von dem dunklen Wetter da draussen nicht abschrecken lässt 
Lg

Katrin


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche viel Spass


----------



## Poison_Girl (12. Dezember 2009)

Danke, Danke, ich hoffe, ich ertrinke nicht dabei 
Wollt schon schreiben: Dir auch - bis ich gesehen hab, dass Du Deine Tour gecancelled hast.
Hätte es leider nicht bis 14 Uhr nach Troisdorf geschafft 
Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes WE - vielleicht dann am So.? Dann müsste es bei mir auf alle Fälle gehen 
Dann mal trotzdem ein schönes WE,
LG


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Dezember 2009)

Ja mir ist was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen. 
Hmm nächsten Sonntag wenn alles klappt habe ich Urlaub ( Planung läuft ) 

P.S.
Zieh eine Schwimmweste an ja


----------



## Poison_Girl (12. Dezember 2009)

hmm, das wär ja super   

Schwimmweste..... Mist, ich wußte, dass ich noch was vergessen hab einzukaufen


----------



## redrace (12. Dezember 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> So Ihr Lieben,
> auch, wenns nicht danach aussieht: am Sonntag morgen gibt es wieder ne Sonntags-Tour (ab 11 Uhr am  Heider Bergsee, ca.2-3 Stunden). Bisher hat es mit dem Wetter ja immer ganz gut geklappt, also hoffen wir das Beste.
> Momentan tendiere ich dazu, die Richtung Hürth einzuschlagen, aber für andere Vorschläge bin ich natürlich offen
> Also, eine Einladung an alle, die am Wochenende, mal ein bisschen was für ihre Winterpokalpunkte und gegen die Glühwein-Kalorien tun möchten
> ...



HUHU
Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich das hinbekomme. Wenn bin ich aber um 11:00 am Heider, gib mir 5 Minuten! Wenn ich bis dann nicht da bin, viel Spaß!


----------



## Poison_Girl (12. Dezember 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich das hinbekomme. Wenn bin ich aber um 11:00 am Heider, gib mir 5 Minuten! Wenn ich bis dann nicht da bin, viel Spaß!



Joah, das lässt sich einrichten


----------



## redrace (13. Dezember 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Joah, das lässt sich einrichten



HUHU
Ich bin gerade erst zur Tür rein! Das ist mir zu stressig fahrt mal ohne mich.
Viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (13. Dezember 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ich bin gerade erst zur Tür rein! Das ist mir zu stressig fahrt mal ohne mich.
> Viel Spaß!!



alles klar. Dann wünsch ich Dir nen schönen entspannten Sonntag 

Ich fahr dann gleich nur kurz am Heider Bergsee vorbei und schau mal, ob dort jemand steht, werd aber nicht mehr großartig warten.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Dezember 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes WE - vielleicht dann am So.? Dann müsste es bei mir auf alle Fälle gehen
> Dann mal trotzdem ein schönes WE,
> LG



Nächsten Sonntag ist die Glühweihntour bei uns in Alfter, Katrin. Ist gar nicht so weit weg von dir.....


----------



## redrace (13. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag ist die Glühweihntour bei uns in Alfter, Katrin. Ist gar nicht so weit weg von dir.....


HUHU
Ich habe mir extra frei genommen! Von Arbeit, Frau und Hund


----------



## Poison_Girl (13. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag ist die Glühweihntour bei uns in Alfter, Katrin. Ist gar nicht so weit weg von dir.....



Danke, Danke für die Einladung, Uwe. Muss ich mal schauen, eigentlich wollte ich ja nächsten Sonntag mal wieder bei Sven in der alten Heimat mitfahren, wenn er was ausschreibt, also mal sehen.....


----------



## yogi71 (13. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag ist die Glühweihntour bei uns in Alfter, Katrin. Ist gar nicht so weit weg von dir.....




Echt, ne Tour!!!


----------



## Handlampe (13. Dezember 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ich habe mir extra frei genommen! Von Arbeit, Frau und Hund



Cool, Meik, dann muß ich wenigstens nicht allein auf die große Runde gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Dezember 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Danke, Danke für die Einladung, Uwe. Muss ich mal schauen, eigentlich wollte ich ja nächsten Sonntag mal wieder bei Sven in der alten Heimat mitfahren, wenn er was ausschreibt, also mal sehen.....



Wäre auch eine überlegung wert ( wenn ich frei bekomme )


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Dezember 2009)

Yogilein....wie hast du Morgen vor zu fahren??
Werde wohl das Hardtail nehmen müssen,das Fully ist zerlegt und ich werde wohl bis Morgen nicht fertig werden!
Kommt deine bessere Hälfte mit???
Habe Heute schon den Boden besucht...am Weg zur Arbeit war nur 1 Pfütze und die war gefrohren 
Aber dafür dürfte es sich mit Matsche in Grenzen halten,bei Dauerfrost wird der Boden endlich wieder hart  werde das am Heimweg Heute mal testen wie die Trails so sind!!!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Dezember 2009)

Morgen??? Ach ja, wird wie immer entspannt!!! Viel Waldautobahn. Ob Yogine mitkommt weiß ich noch nicht!

Warum fährst Du auch durch eine Pfütze!!! Nee Nee

Wieso Fully zerlegt??


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Warum fährst Du auch durch eine Pfütze!!! Nee Nee
> 
> Wieso Fully zerlegt??



Es sah auch nur aus wie ein nasser Fleck am Radweg!!!

Das Fully wird grade mal grundgereinigt!!!!!Nach der letzten Dienstagsrunde mit DIR/Euch hatte es nur noch komische Geräusche von sich gegeben!!


----------



## Pete04 (14. Dezember 2009)

Dienstags fahren ja auch nur die "Prädikats-Ferkel"  Hab' noch nie so von oben verdreckste Schutzprotektion gesehen wie Dienstags @Yogi's LateNigthRide.... Muss Die. zur Vorstandssitzung, da nehm' ich für den WP doch glatt das Rad; langsam&gemütlich  LG, Pete.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Morgen??? Ach ja, wird wie immer entspannt!!! Viel Waldautobahn. Ob Yogine mitkommt weiß ich noch nicht!
> 
> Warum fährst Du auch durch eine Pfütze!!! Nee Nee
> 
> Wieso Fully zerlegt??



Natürlich wird es entspannt, ich werd`das schon besorgen. Ihr werdet schon sehen . 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Dezember 2009)

Ohh, hab gerade gesehen, dass Gerd sich auch eingetragen hat. Ich wiederhol es nochmal, nur zu Sicherheit

*



			Natürlich wird es entspannt, ich werd`das schon besorgen. Ihr werdet schon sehen .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2009)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Dienstags fahren ja auch nur die "Prädikats-Ferkel"  Hab' noch nie so von oben verdreckste Schutzprotektion gesehen wie Dienstags @Yogi's LateNigthRide....




Dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen !


----------



## yogi71 (14. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen !


Na dann fehlst Du Oberferkel ja noch!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Dezember 2009)

*Nein !!!*

Er ist wieder da!  Da freu ich mich aber.

Bis morgen lieber Gerd.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Dezember 2009)

Der Gerd ist bestimmt voll untrainiert und wir müssen die ganze Zeit auf ihn warten, so wie immer . Und als Ausrede hat er dann wieder nur: "Ich bin mich schon mal 50 km warm gefahren, hatte gerade noch ein bisschen Zeit."


----------



## supasini (14. Dezember 2009)

jaja, freut ihr euch nur. Demnähx bin ich auch in der Ville dabei...  Dann wird "langsam" völlig neu definiert! Und "Matsch"! Und "einfach"! Und... bis dahin fällt mir noch mehr ein. Also noch 6 Wochen die Ruhe vor dem supasini genießen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Dezember 2009)

Für die Mitautozumwasserturmfahrer 
Es steht auf der Straße so ein Schild von wegen Baustelle und Umleitung...einfach ignorieren,der Weg bis zum Wasserturm ist frei!Die machen wohl die Holperpiste neu die an der Maiglerwiese vorbei geht!


----------



## yogi71 (15. Dezember 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> jaja, freut ihr euch nur. Demnähx bin ich auch in der Ville dabei...  Dann wird "langsam" völlig neu definiert! Und "Matsch"! Und "einfach"! Und... bis dahin fällt mir noch mehr ein. Also noch 6 Wochen die Ruhe vor dem supasini genießen.


 

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Noch sechs Wochen??


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Dezember 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ohh, hab gerade gesehen, dass Gerd sich auch eingetragen hat. Ich wiederhol es nochmal, nur zu Sicherheit
> 
> Natürlich wird es entspannt ,ich werd´das schon besorgen. Ihr werdet schon sehen .



Dann wiederhole ich es auch nochmal....nur zur sicherheit!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2009)

@Fliewatüüt & Tom: Macht doch 'ne zweite Gruppe auf   Wenn sich der Schnee hinter der ersten "Langsam" fahrenden Gruppe (ich lach mir'n Ast, dass gab's noch nie ) wieder zu Boden begeben hat wird's wahrscheinlich weihnachtlich romantisch  LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2009)

@Yogi (Zitat: Jetzt ein Jahr auf dem Bike und es macht immer noch Spass)
Im Hofstaat traut sich ja keiner es dir zu sagen, aber: du darft auch mal absteigen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Dezember 2009)

Wird aber `ne kalte Angelegenheit heut Abend. Wie krieg ich bloß meine Pudelmütze unter den Helm? 

@Pete: Also, weihnachtlich romantisch will ich das mit dem Tom auch nicht haben. 

Nichts gegen dich, Tom, aber Weihnachten ist doch das Fest der Liebe und du fällst bestimmt nicht in mein Beuteschema .


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Dezember 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Für die Mitautozumwasserturmfahrer
> Es steht auf der Straße so ein Schild von wegen Baustelle und Umleitung...einfach ignorieren,der Weg bis zum Wasserturm ist frei!Die machen wohl die Holperpiste neu die an der Maiglerwiese vorbei geht!



Gut zu wissen . Unter den Blinden  ist ja der Einäugige König, ach, welch Fauxpas, es gib ja nur einen König, also Kronprinz (ach, nein, davon gibt es ja schon Zwei). Also, dann ist man halt einfach nur im Vorteil . 

Bis nachher, ihr Sehenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Dezember 2009)

Hach wat war dat schön Gestern.....
Ein Glück das ich es geschafft habe nicht immer ganz hinten zu fahren 
Und trotz gefrohrenen Boden hat der König wieder die Schlammlöcher gefunden


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2009)

Böse Zungen behaupten er findet auch Trüffeln


----------



## yogi71 (16. Dezember 2009)

Dat hab ich noch net geschafft!


So nächsten Dienstag bin ich raus! Werde bei den Gemütlichfahrern in Bonn fremdgehen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Dezember 2009)

Er verlässt uns     


Aber ich bin ja auch eingetragen fällt mir grade ein 
Müssen noch unsere Räder "schmücken"!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ja ja das mit dem schmücken hab ich verdrängt!
Vielleicht demnächst mal öfter bei den Gemütlichfahrern, bei uns wird es mir zu schnell!


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Dezember 2009)

Schauspieler !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2009)

Gemach, nicht solch' Umgangston mit gekrönten Häuptern! Find' ich persönlich gut, dort mal hinzuschnuppern - wir wären sonst kurz vor'm
Villetrauma  Sobald es zwischen den Bäumen (& auch den hässlichen Pappeln) weiß ist sieht der Keks schon wieder anders aus - dann sieht man auch das Wild zum Ausweichen!  Die Tour kann ja trotzdem von jemandem (Räusper, Räusper) ungeschmückt übernommen werden, nich woar  LG, der verständnisvolle Pete


----------



## Flitschbirne (17. Dezember 2009)

Juhu Hongkong Lampe ist da. Mensch ist die hell 

Einer einen Tipp wie man das Ding vernünfig am Helm fest macht? Das Kabel ist auch was kurz. Kann man das irgendwie verlängern?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich mach mich jetzt auch auf den Weg zum Zoll. Da die ja so komische Öffnungszeiten haben, muss man ja sein Leben drauf ausrichten und extra für Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## yogi71 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hast Du nicht immer Urlaub?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. Dezember 2009)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Juhu Hongkong Lampe ist da. Mensch ist die hell
> 
> Einer einen Tipp wie man das Ding vernünfig am Helm fest macht? Das Kabel ist auch was kurz. Kann man das irgendwie verlängern?


 
@ Flitschbirne: Schau mal auf meinen Superinformationsbeitrag lfd. Nr. 22 in diesem Fred nach. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Ich mach mich jetzt auch auf den Weg zum Zoll, um dieses Wunderwerk der Technik in Empfang zu nehmen. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht immer Urlaub?



Naja, das nicht. Aber wer viel buckelt, hat auch viel Urlaub. Und in meinem Fall heißt das: Ich hatte noch Urlaubstage übrig, die weg müssen. 

Tschööö


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Dezember 2009)

So gut hätte ich es auch mal gerne...ich muss auch Morgen arbeiten :kotz:
habe es nicht geschafft mich zu drücken...naja,was solls...


----------



## yogi71 (18. Dezember 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> So gut hätte ich es auch mal gerne...ich muss auch Morgen arbeiten :kotz:
> habe es nicht geschafft mich zu drücken...naja,was solls...


 
Dann kommst Du auch nicht auf dumme Gedanken!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. Dezember 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> So gut hätte ich es auch mal gerne...ich muss auch Morgen arbeiten :kotz:
> habe es nicht geschafft mich zu drücken...naja,was solls...



Ich weiß, das es dich nicht interessiert, aber:

Ich hab bis zum *11.01.2010* (ja, das ist nächstes Jahr) Urlaub  !!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob es dich interessiert,aber ich habe nächstes Jahr 

2 Monate FREI (Papamonate) + die 6 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. Dezember 2009)

Ok, geb´mich geschlagen. Dir sei es gegönnt.


----------



## Derk (18. Dezember 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob es dich interessiert,aber ich habe nächstes Jahr
> 
> 2 Monate FREI (Papamonate) + die 6 Wochen Urlaub




also ich weiss nicht, wenn das die zugehörige Mutter liest ......


oder sind Babys/Kleinkinder heutzutage pflegeleichter ?????

Ich hatte damals nie "frei", selbst und gerade dann, wenn ich frei hatte.

Derk
(mittlerweile  in der ausklingenden Oberschulkinderväterphase)


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. Dezember 2009)

Och bis jetzt ist er ja ganz pflegeleicht 
Ist ja noch ein halbes Jahr bis es soweit ist,da kann sich noch viel ändern!
Ich freue mich ja auch am meisten auf die Zeit mit dem Kurzen und darauf das ich nicht jeden Morgen um halb fünf zur Arbeit muss


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat noch wer bock heute um 13:00 Uhr eine Schleichfahrt durch die Ville zu machen?
Startpunkt ist der Heider Bergsee.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi, Stumpfi, lass bitte regelmässig Brotkrumen fallen - dann finden dich wenigstens die Enten  LG, Pete (Wäre dein Kandidat gewesen, aber hier zieht's 5 Kinder in den Schnee....)


----------



## Yuma-F (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wer hätte denn Lust, am kommenden Sonntag (27.12.) in der Ville beim MTB-fahren etwas Weihnachtsspeck zu verbrennen?

Grüße, Franz


----------



## yogi71 (22. Dezember 2009)

Da wär ich vielleicht bei, dann kann ich meinen LRS mal testen!!! Deine Frau auch dabei??? Dann bring ich Yogine mit, wenn Sie Lust hat.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## casi1975 (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!
Nach 4 wochen MTB abstinenz wollte ich mich mal in den Weihnachtsurlaub verabschieden. Hab's leider nicht mehr zu unserem wöchentlichen Ville Night-Ride geschafft und werde es heute, falls er stattfindet, auch nicht schaffen.

Werd dann mal in den kommenden zwei Wochen extra-Punkte beim Skilaufen sammeln 

Euch, falls ihr noch radelt - viiiieeel Spaaaass!!!!!!!!!!!!

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.....

PS: im nächsten Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Dezember 2009)

@Yogi: Was ist ein LRS - lässt der BDF das zu? Kläret mich auf, Erleuchteter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. Dezember 2009)

LRS= Laufradsatz du unwissender Knecht!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. Dezember 2009)

Man, Pete, der Yogi hat nun mal Fachwissen, find dich damit ab, dass er kommunikativ in anderen Sphären schwebt. Nicht so wie du, du Bodensatz des Bikevolkes .


----------



## yogi71 (23. Dezember 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Man, Pete, der Yogi hat nun mal Fachwissen, find dich damit ab, dass er kommunikativ in anderen Sphären schwebt. Nicht so wie du, du Bodensatz des Bikevolkes .



Fein gesprochen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2009)

Bevor du deinen LRS testest solltest du umbedingt nochmal den SAG übdenken.
Es stellt sich auch die Frage ob die Felgen nach S.U.P, Standard gefertige wurden und ob die Felgenflanken UB-Control haben.
Darauf könnte man dann UST Reifen mit SnankeSkin, DuraSkin, DoubleDefense oder Protection montieren.
Vorher sollte man sich aber unbedingt informiert haben ob man eine Federgabel mit U-Turn, Vario-Travel, Talas, oder Climb-it-Control hat damit's
auch mit dem Uphill klappt. Das ist jedoch halb so wild wenn dein Bike über Virtual Pivot Point, Lock Out, Lock Out Adjust, PopLock, SPV oder 
ähnliche Plattformen verfügt. Apropos Plattformen: beim LRS -Test platt fahren ist auch ganz schön busy !


----------



## Conbey (23. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bevor du deinen LRS testest solltest du umbedingt nochmal den SAG übdenken.
> Es stellt sich auch die Frage ob die Felgen nach S.U.P, Standard gefertige wurden und ob die Felgenflanken UB-Control haben.
> Darauf könnte man dann UST Reifen mit SnankeSkin, DuraSkin, DoubleDefense oder Protection montieren.
> Vorher sollte man sich aber unbedingt informiert haben ob man eine Federgabel mit U-Turn, Vario-Travel, Talas, oder Climb-it-Control hat damit's
> ...



Na das nenne ich mal geballtes Fachwissen!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. Dezember 2009)

Da schließe ich mich an und kann nur höchsten Respekt zollen. Und eine Selbsterkenntnis habe ich auch erlangt: Mein Fachwissen ist kein Bodensatz, sondern ich bewege mich angesichts dieser Fachexpertise von Herrn Hubert noch im festgetrockneten Teil des Bodensatzes, quasi weit unterhalb der Bodensatzstufe. Werde also die nächste Zeit keine Kommentare abgeben können, da ich mich auf den Weg zum Buchhändler meines Vertrauens mache, um das Fachbuch: Wie mache ich es mir selber (mit meinem Bike) zu kaufen. Vielleicht werde ich so eine Evolutionsstufe nach oben rutschen. In diesem Sinne tschöööö
Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2009)

Achtung ! Mein Beiträge könnten Ironie,Übertreibungen,Blenderei oder Sarkasmus enthalten ! Wer sowas findet darf es behaten !


----------



## yogi71 (23. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bevor du deinen LRS testest solltest du umbedingt nochmal den SAG übdenken.
> Es stellt sich auch die Frage ob die Felgen nach S.U.P, Standard gefertige wurden und ob die Felgenflanken UB-Control haben.
> Darauf könnte man dann UST Reifen mit SnankeSkin, DuraSkin, DoubleDefense oder Protection montieren.
> Vorher sollte man sich aber unbedingt informiert haben ob man eine Federgabel mit U-Turn, Vario-Travel, Talas, oder Climb-it-Control hat damit's
> ...



Alles gecheckt, lieber Hubert. Das sind Dinge die sollte man vorher abgeklärt haben! War ne Sache von wenigen Minuten!

Apropo LRS- Test platt fahren, ist leider eingetreten! Hat mich nen PVC mit SV in der Dimension 26 gekostet!

Hier für alle die, die nicht wissen was LRS ist! Nä lieber Pete!


----------



## othom (23. Dezember 2009)

Das es ein DT Swiss Laufradsatz ist kann man sehen 
Ich würde es gerne was genauer wissen da wir ja die gleiche Gewichtsklasse haben und ich dann schon mal weiß was man so nehmen kann, gerne auch über PM


----------



## yogi71 (23. Dezember 2009)

Die Naben, sind Hope Pro2. Schön laut und in wunderschönem rot!


----------



## othom (23. Dezember 2009)

ist das ein fertiger Laufradsatz oder auf Wunsch machen lassen ?
darfst du die schon Fahren ?  morgen ist doch Heiligabend


----------



## yogi71 (23. Dezember 2009)

Die hab ich mir selber geschenkt, darum darf ich die auch schon fahren! War auf Wunsch!


----------



## Yuma-F (24. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da wär ich vielleicht bei, dann kann ich meinen LRS mal testen!!! Deine Frau auch dabei??? Dann bring ich Yogine mit, wenn Sie Lust hat.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen


 
Hallo Jürgen,
am Sonntag lieber Vormittags (Vorschlag 10:00 am Birkhof) oder besser eine Nachmittagsrunde (ab 14:00)? Ob ich alleine in die Ville komme oder nicht, wird noch verhandelt ....

Und jetz an "die Anderen":
Hat sonst wer noch Lust am Sonntag eine Runde zu drehen? 
Wie sieht es denn mit meinen WP-Kollegen aus? (Wir liegen gar nicht so schlecht in der Wertung, was?!!!) "Alles" wieder aufgetaut? Und eine gute Edelstahl-Thermoskanne (für wenig Tee mit viel Rum) gekauft ?
Soll ich mal einen Termin ins LMB setzen?

An dieser Stelle wünsche ich allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!

Grüße, Franz


----------



## othom (24. Dezember 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> am Sonntag lieber Vormittags (Vorschlag 10:00 am Birkhof) oder besser eine Nachmittagsrunde (ab 14:00)? Ob ich alleine in die Ville komme oder nicht, wird noch verhandelt ....
> 
> Und jetz an "die Anderen":
> ...



Immer kommt so was wenn man nicht kann
Wie in der Pm geschrieben bin ich über die Tage nicht da 
und werde Punkte mit Uelle machen


----------



## othom (24. Dezember 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> (Wir liegen gar nicht so schlecht in der Wertung, was?!!!) "
> An dieser Stelle wünsche ich allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!
> 
> Grüße, Franz



Ich würde sogar sagen wir liegen richtig gut 
und wir werden noch besser 
Wie gesagt, werde mit Uelle zusammen fahren. Er hatte ja einen Sturz und konnte nicht so fahren wie er wollte, sonst würden wir heute noch besser da stehen 

Ich wünsche euch allen ebenfalls frohe Weihnachten


----------



## hornoc (24. Dezember 2009)

@Yuma-F
Gerne würde ich am Sonntag mitfahren, allerdings scheint bei mir eine Erkältung im Anmarsch zu sein. Weiß also noch nicht wie es sich entwickeln wird. 
Ich muss ja schließlich die Kleidung, die das Christkindchen mir gleich bringen wird, ausprobieren. 

@all
Ich wünsche Euch allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und bleibt mir alle sturzfrei und gesund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2009)

*Wir wünschen allen *​ 





*Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.*










* Liebe Grüße*

* Yogine & Yogi*


----------



## deevino (25. Dezember 2009)

Traumhaftes Wetter am Dienstag morgen, mystische Ville:




Vormittags in die Sonne geknipst, Handy machte den Rest...

Frohe Weihnachten & guten Rutsch an alle Ville-Biker!





deevino


----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. Dezember 2009)

So, mal wieder nach vorne geholt, damit wir nicht auf der zweiten Seite im Nichts verschwinden. 
@ Yogi: Wie war es denn gestern Abend? Bist du überhaupt gefahren bei dem Wetter?

Gruß Robin


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Dezember 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wie war es denn gestern Abend? Bist du überhaupt gefahren bei dem Wetter?




Würde mich auch interessieren 
Habe an dich gedacht beim Essen,Schwester hatte ja Geburtstag,da konnte ich leider nicht


----------



## hornoc (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin heute, leider immer noch etwas erkältet, durch die Ville gefahren.
Ihr könnt da jetzt schön sauber durchfahren, denn der ganze Matsch ist jetzt bei mir im Garten. 

Hab mich viel zu warm angezogen und hab geschwitzt wie eine Sau. Bei dem Wetter weiß man nicht, was man machen soll....mal ist es warm, mal kalt......


----------



## Fliewatüüt (31. Dezember 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren
> Habe an dich gedacht beim Essen,Schwester hatte ja Geburtstag,da konnte ich leider nicht



Wann ißt du eigentlich mal nicht? Das ist ja schon unnatürlich. Hast du dich mal auf einen Bandwurm checken lassen? Und heute Abend nimmst du wahrscheinlich wieder Nahrung in unerdenklicher Menge zu dir. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Pete04 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hat mal irgendeiner - so richtig echt - nachgeforscht, wieviele Geschwister der Tom hat  - und, Fortsetzung dieser Parabel - das mal in Relation zu den Brunches, Dinners, Grillvergnügen etc. gesetzt  Hab' mal kurz sein Speiseverhalten gegoogelt; laut Wikipedia handelt es sich um die Gattung Raptor


----------



## Vertexto (1. Januar 2010)

Hi Ville Biker,

ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes und vor allem Gesundes neues Jahr 2010 .


LG Gerd


Während Ihr schön euren Rausch ausschlaft bin ich schon auf der Maloche aber egal gibt ja 150 Ampere 
wir sehen uns im Wald.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aeddy (1. Januar 2010)

Wünsche euch auch allen ein frohes neues jahr 2010 ...

muss sich ja wenigstens nen bissel lohnen gerd ... 

grüße Aeddy


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Januar 2010)

Selbiges natürlich auch hier in aller erdenklicher Form gewünscht. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Yuma-F (2. Januar 2010)

Sonntags-Villetour:
Wer hat denn Interesse, morgen eine Runde durch die Ville zu fahren? 
Vorschlag: Treffpunkt 13:00 am Birkhof, Dauer so ca. 2 Stunden


----------



## Poison_Girl (3. Januar 2010)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Sonntags-Villetour:
> Wer hat denn Interesse, morgen eine Runde durch die Ville zu fahren?
> Vorschlag: Treffpunkt 13:00 am Birkhof, Dauer so ca. 2 Stunden




Hi Franz,
ja doch, ich wäre interessiert. Ich wollte zwar eigentlich früher los, aber vielleicht wird es ja bis 13 Uhr etwas wärmer  achso, ich muss ja noch bis zum Birkhof fahren.... dann passt das schon 


Übrigens: *
**Noch ein Frohes Neues an alle!!!*

​


----------



## WhiteBandit (3. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!

Den werdet Ihr bestimmt haben.


----------



## yogi71 (3. Januar 2010)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Sonntags-Villetour:
> Wer hat denn Interesse, morgen eine Runde durch die Ville zu fahren?
> Vorschlag: Treffpunkt 13:00 am Birkhof, Dauer so ca. 2 Stunden



Da war ich doch glatt dabei und hab anschliessend die Trails getestet!!!!

Ich muss Euch sagen, die Trails sind gefroren und rutschig!  Wer hätte das gedacht! Danke an Katrin und Franz für die schöne gemütliche Tour vorher.

Bis bald im Wald

Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (4. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da war ich doch glatt dabei und hab anschliessend die Trails getestet!!!!
> 
> Ich muss Euch sagen, die Trails sind gefroren und rutschig!  Wer hätte das gedacht! Danke an Katrin und Franz für die schöne gemütliche Tour vorher.
> 
> ...


 

War eine schöne gemütliche Tour gesten in der Ville. Danke an meine beiden Mitfahrer. 
Leider hatte ich keinen Fotoapparat dabei , aber totzdem hier das gewünsche Erinnerungsbild:


----------



## yogi71 (4. Januar 2010)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> War eine schöne gemütliche Tour gesten in der Ville. Danke an meine beiden Mitfahrer.
> Leider hatte ich keinen Fotoapparat dabei , aber totzdem hier das gewünsche Erinnerungsbild:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 179142


 
Perfektes Bild! Das war am hölzernen Mann, richtig??


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte Gestern Morgen probleme die Trails überhaupt zu finden 
Ich hoffe das Heute deine bessere Hälfte mit dabei sein wird,habe Gestern gemerkt das ich schon zu lange nichts richtiges mehr getan habe!!!!Also,schöööön gemütlich bitte


----------



## yogi71 (4. Januar 2010)

Heute???


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Januar 2010)

jaja,meinte natürlich Morgen!!!!


----------



## Poison_Girl (4. Januar 2010)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> War eine schöne gemütliche Tour gesten in der Ville. Danke an meine beiden Mitfahrer.
> Leider hatte ich keinen Fotoapparat dabei , aber totzdem hier das gewünsche Erinnerungsbild:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 179142




woooooooooooooooow, das ist ja mal toll getroffen - ein fettes DANKE, Franz!!!  

und dann machst Du uns auch noch soooooooooo schlank, ich muss schon sagen....SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich habs übrigens überlebt, auch, wenn ich danach mehr vom Rad gefallen als gestiegen bin. Mann, so fertig war ich schon lang nicht mehr. Kurz vorm Heider Bergsee dachte ich schon, ich bleib im Schnee liegen und mach ne kleine Pause 
Die Kombination "untrainiert im Schnee fahren" ist irgendwie nicht sooooooo doll


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Januar 2010)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> ....
> Die Kombination "untrainiert im Schnee fahren" ist irgendwie nicht sooooooo doll



Das kenne ich , war gestern mit dem "Panzer" unterwegs . Oh man war ich nachher froh wieder zu Hause zu sein


----------



## yogi71 (4. Januar 2010)

Dabei waren wir doch langsam!!! 

Ist das Alles für morgen???? 

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (5. Januar 2010)

heute gibt es eine laaaaaaaangsame Feierabendtour durch die weiße Ville! mal sehen wie die Trails sind???

*Mensch ist ja richtig was los in der Ville! Dann wünsch ich mir mal viel Spass und nicht zu rutschige Trails!*


----------



## yogi71 (6. Januar 2010)

Einer meldet sich an und drei weitere Schwarzfahrer stehen am Start! Ich müsste es ja langsam wissen.

Schön war es, besonderen Dank an meinen Ehrengast. Ich hoffe Du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen???

Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. Januar 2010)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn du mal keinen LMB postest? Stehen die Schwarzfahrer dann auch am Start? Müsste ja eigentlich klappen.
Wie war es denn? A..kalt? Ich werde mich gleich auf einen Snowride in meinen nochheimischen Gefilden machen. Mal gucken, wie es sich fahren lässt, die letzten Tage kam nochmal ganz schön was runter von dem weißem Zeug.


----------



## yogi71 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass welche ohne LMB am Start sein werden! Kann ich mir ja dann eigentlich sparen.
Kalt?? Wenn es einem kalt wird, ist er falsch angezogen! Es war sehr schön, leider hatten wir keinen Fotoapparat mit.


----------



## hornoc (18. Januar 2010)

Ich habe eben versucht, aus Merten bzw. Sechtem kommend, eine Tour durch die Ville zu drehen.
Das Fahren ist, zumindestens auf der Mertener-Seite, fast unmöglich. Auf den Waldautobahnen liegt ein Gemisch aus Schnee, Schneematsch und Eis das zusammen eine Konsistenz wie Gel hat. Das Fahren wird dadurch zum absoluten Risiko und macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Ich war froh nach schätzungsweise 2 km wieder auf Aspahlt zu sein.

Hoffentlich ist diese Sauerei am kommenden Wochenende wieder weg.


----------



## Yuma-F (20. Januar 2010)

Finden am Sonntag irgend welche Aktivitäten in der Ville oder der Umgebung statt? Wer hätte Interesse an einer Sonntagsrunde?

Grüße, Franz


----------



## yogi71 (20. Januar 2010)

Sonntag. lass mal überlegen! Werde mal mit der Regierung sprechen!!! Muss es Ville sein?


----------



## Yuma-F (20. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sonntag. lass mal überlegen! Werde mal mit der Regierung sprechen!!! Muss es Ville sein?


 
Muss nicht zwingend Ville sein. Mach mal einen guten Vorschlag

Wie wäre es mit Venusberg? Als Startzeit würde ich den späteren Vormittag bevorzugen.

Gruß, Franz


----------



## yogi71 (20. Januar 2010)

Melde mich! Venusberg ist fein


----------



## Yuma-F (21. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Melde mich! Venusberg ist fein


 
Wie sind denn deine Verhandlungen mit der Regierung ausgegangen? Kam es gar zu einem Misstrauensvotum?

Bei stabilen Kreislaufverhältnissen könnte man ja den Venusberg umrunden.


----------



## yogi71 (21. Januar 2010)

Geb Dir heute Abend Bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (21. Januar 2010)

Fraaaaaaanz,

Sonntag ist klar!!! Wann? Wo? Wie? Warum?Weshalb?


----------



## Yuma-F (22. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Fraaaaaaanz,
> 
> Sonntag ist klar!!! Wann? Wo? Wie? Warum?Weshalb?


 

Jaaaahhhaaa!!!!!

Vorschlag: Sonntag 10:00 Uhr an der Waldau. Da ich mich dort nicht besonders gut auskenne, bringe ich einen GPS-Track von einer Venusbergrunde mit (Wir müssen die aber nicht zwingend abfahren).

Eine andere Alternative wäre eine Runde im Bereich BAM.

Wie: Mit dem MTB
Warum und Weshalb: keine Ahnung

Hat sonst noch wer Interesse?

Grüße, Franz


----------



## yogi71 (22. Januar 2010)

Bereich BAM hätte ich was!!!! Brauchst nur zu mir kommen!


----------



## othom (22. Januar 2010)

was ist Bam ?? Venusberg kenne ich mich ganz gut aus, nur ist euer später Vormittag ziemlich früh


----------



## Yuma-F (22. Januar 2010)

othom schrieb:


> was ist Bam ?? Venusberg kenne ich mich ganz gut aus, nur ist euer später Vormittag ziemlich früh


 
BAM = Bad Münstereifel, ganz einfach 

Der frühe Mittag (11:00 Uhr) ginge bei mir auch.

So, wir brauch jetzt einen, der eine Entscheidung trifft.

Grüße, Franz


----------



## yogi71 (22. Januar 2010)

Gut, dann Richtung BAM!!!!
Treffpunkt bei mich! Wer kommt??? Rest dann PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (22. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Gut, dann Richtung BAM!!!!
> Treffpunkt bei mich! Wer kommt??? Rest dann PN!


 
Später Vormittag oder früher Mittag ????

Ich würde 10:00 Uhr vorschlagen. Ich erkläre mich weiterhin bereit, Thomas rechtzeitig wecken zu gehen.


----------



## othom (22. Januar 2010)

ich bin dann raus, mache dann ne Solorunde Venusberg, kann am Sonntag nicht schon wieder Stundenlang weg sein, sonst gibt es Mecker
Viel Spaß euch


----------



## yogi71 (22. Januar 2010)

10 Uhr ist gut! Wer noch??


----------



## redrace (22. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> 10 Uhr ist gut! Wer noch??



HUHU
Wo Du wohne? Wenn darf ich auch komme!  Vorausgesetzt mein Arbeitgeber und die Bevölkerung lässt mir die Nacht zuvor in Ruhe!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Januar 2010)

Ahhhhh Maik,

hab ich nicht mehr gelesen! Soorrrrrryyyyyyyy. Wir hätten Dich gern dabei gehabt!!!


----------



## redrace (24. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ahhhhh Maik,
> 
> hab ich nicht mehr gelesen! Soorrrrrryyyyyyyy. Wir hätten Dich gern dabei gehabt!!!



Keiner hat mich lieb und wenn ich schon mal kann will keiner mit mir fahren!


----------



## hornoc (24. Januar 2010)

othom schrieb:


> was ist Bam ?? Venusberg kenne ich mich ganz gut aus, nur ist euer später Vormittag ziemlich früh



BAM = Bild am Montag.....ist doch klar.


----------



## othom (24. Januar 2010)

hornoc schrieb:


> BAM = Bild am Montag.....ist doch klar.



Dann schon ..Bild am morgen ...


----------



## yogi71 (25. Januar 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Keiner hat mich lieb und wenn ich schon mal kann will keiner mit mir fahren!


 
ich hab Dich doch lieb, mein Kleiner!


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Januar 2010)

Wird wohl Morgen wieder ne Schnee Tour!!
Bis zum Wochenende ist ja keine besserung in sicht 
Kann das weiße Zeugs nicht mehr sehen...wo ist denn bitteschön die Globale erwärmung geblieben??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. Januar 2010)

So ist es fein! Da wird nix dreckig!


----------



## redrace (25. Januar 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> wo ist denn bitteschön die Globale erwärmung geblieben??????



Hier
meinem Winterquatier ab Freitag!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Januar 2010)

Jetzt will er uns ärgern! Viel Spass


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Januar 2010)

Bei mir hat er es geschafft 
Will wieder Sonne und kurze Klamotten.....der Michelinmännchen look nervt langsam


----------



## yogi71 (25. Januar 2010)

So,

muss leider für morgen absagen! Gesundheitlich nicht ganz fit und ich muss mein Bike zerlegen.

Ich lasse den Termin mal stehen, Markus kannst ja übernehmen. Danke

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Februar 2010)

So, erstmal wieder nach oben geholt.

Was soll denn das mit dem Wetter? Da sehe ich für morgen aber schwarz. Und zu allem übel fühl ich mich so schummerig, mich wird doch wohl kein Schwein gebissen haben? Oder warst du das Yogi, der seine Bazillen in die weite Welt bläst um damit jeden zu beglücken?

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich?? Neee bin top fit!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Februar 2010)

Kein Wunder, dass du topfit bist. Hast es ja auch mir übergeben. Gibt es vielleicht einen Freiwilligen, der den Bazillenstaffelstab übernehmen will? 

Bitte melden, gerne auch per PN

Gruß Robin


----------



## Yuma-F (3. Februar 2010)

*Alpencross 2010:*
Wer hätte denn Interesse an einer Alpenüberquerung? 
Terminvorstelung wäre August oder September für ca. 1 Woche. Im würde ich auf eigene Faust los, Route laut Karte und GPS (Unterlagen und Tourenvorschläge vorhanden), Gepäck auf dem Rücken (notfalls per Taxi transportieren lassen), Übernachtungen jeweils "im Tal" (Pension, Hotel). Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden.
Grüße, Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Februar 2010)

Besteht das Interesse am Samstag eine GEMÜTLICHE Tour durch die Ville zu drehen????
Es soll ja schon Sommerlich warm werden so um die 5 Grad  und das weiße Zeugs ist bis dahin auch verschwunden und gibt das feuchte braune Zeugs wieder frei.....
Am besten Vormittags,10-11 Uhr für 2-3 Stündchen!


----------



## Conbey (3. Februar 2010)

Tja...was soll ich sagen...ich könnte diesmal, weil ich Sonntags erst schießen muss, aber mein Rad ist halb zerlegt und irgendwie kommt der schei.... Dämpfer nicht ran.


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Februar 2010)

Ausreden zählen nicht,ich habe zufällig in deiner Größe ein Rad im Shop stehen,zwar hat das auch keinen Dämpfer drin,aber das braucht auch keinen 
Kommst du zu mir und dann gehts los


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. Februar 2010)

@ Tom, redest du von deinem schönem weißem? Wenn ja:


Conbey, nimm das Angebot an und mach es richtig schön ... sauber nach der Fahrt. Der Tom hat doch so ein weiches Herz und fängt ganz schnell an zu  

Wünsch euch viel Spass.

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (3. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht ich am Samstag????

Franz, für nen Alpencross muss der Yogi noch ein bisschen üben.


----------



## Conbey (3. Februar 2010)

@Tom
Na das Angebot werde ich doch glatt annehmen!! Kostet mich zwar anschließend ne Runde mit dem Kleinen, aber das mach ich doch gerne!! 

Bin ja mal gespannt, bin lange kein Hardtail mehr gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (3. Februar 2010)

Will auch


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Februar 2010)

So,da meine Regierung noch einen Termin eingeschoben hat am Samstag würde ich gerne um 10 Uhr los!
Ist das OK???Treffen bei mir oder wo??
Markus muss ja eh zu mir dann kann der Yogi doch auch gleich vorbei kommen  

Und Markus,sooooo schlimm wie Robin sagt bin ich auch nicht mit dem Rad,wärew nur nett wenn du die Schlammigen Teile im Wald umfahren könntest 

@Robin,es ist nicht Weiß sondern Babyblau


----------



## Conbey (4. Februar 2010)

@Tom
Was ist denn mit heute?


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Februar 2010)

Sagen wir um 17 Uhr bei dir???


----------



## Conbey (4. Februar 2010)

Ja klaro!!! GEIL!!!


----------



## redrace (4. Februar 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Bei mir hat er es geschafft
> Will wieder Sonne und kurze Klamotten.....der Michelinmännchen look nervt langsam



Huhu
nicht ärgern! Wer sich ärgern muss bin ich! Warum? klick


----------



## yogi71 (4. Februar 2010)

Maik, was machst Du für Sachen!

Gute Besserung, hört sich ja schlimm an!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## redrace (4. Februar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Maik, was machst Du für Sachen!
> 
> Gute Besserung, hört sich ja schlimm an!
> 
> ...



Du weisst doch, wenn schon dann richtig


----------



## yogi71 (4. Februar 2010)

Aber doch nicht sowas!


----------



## Vertexto (5. Februar 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Huhu
> nicht ärgern! Wer sich ärgern muss bin ich! Warum? klick




Auweia Mike....
Na hoffentlich biste wieder Fit bis zur Weltmeisterschaft der Feuerteufel.
Bis dahin gute Besserung und schöne Grüße auch von Deinem alten Holzwurm 
Kollege Garry Derigs 
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (5. Februar 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Huhu
> nicht ärgern! Wer sich ärgern muss bin ich! Warum? klick



Ja von mir dann auch mal gute Besserung! 

Wie bekommt man so etwas hin?


----------



## redrace (5. Februar 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ja von mir dann auch mal gute Besserung!
> 
> Wie bekommt man so etwas hin?



wenn ich dir das erzähle müsste ich dich anschließend erschiessen


----------



## yogi71 (5. Februar 2010)

Au ja, erzähl es ihm!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2010)

... das hört sich nach Gepäckwagenskating am Flughafen an 
Gute Besserung Mike


----------



## redrace (5. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... das hört sich nach Gepäckwagenskating am Flughafen an
> Gute Besserung Mike



ihr kommt nir drauf!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2010)

... muss man ja auch nich ! reicht mir schon was ich in deinem blog lese um zu wissen das man's besser nicht tut was du dir da getan hast. 

sehs mal so: überalll wo's berg ab geht muss es irgendwann auch wieder berg auf gehn !


----------



## Conbey (5. Februar 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> wenn ich dir das erzähle müsste ich dich anschließend erschiessen



Na zumindest könnte ich dir das passende Handwerkszeug dafür zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## mahatma (5. Februar 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> ihr kommt nir drauf!



Kamasutra?


----------



## Conbey (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (5. Februar 2010)

So viel Spass morgen, bleibe zuhause!


----------



## redrace (6. Februar 2010)

mahatma schrieb:


> Kamasutra?



aus dem alter bin ich raus!


----------



## redrace (6. Februar 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> Na zumindest könnte ich dir das passende Handwerkszeug dafür zur Verfügung stellen.



wenn ich das auch mit links handhaben kann dann erzähle ich es dir!


----------



## redrace (6. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... muss man ja auch nich ! reicht mir schon was ich in deinem blog lese um zu wissen das man's besser nicht tut was du dir da getan hast.
> 
> sehs mal so: überalll wo's berg ab geht muss es irgendwann auch wieder berg auf gehn !



Da hast du recht, aber ich hatt im ersten halbjahr soviel vor und auch schon viel dafür gearbeitet und das ist alles für die katz. ich könnte mich in den Ar*** beissen!


----------



## yogi71 (6. Februar 2010)

Nee mach das nicht, dann hast Du Schmerzen im Ar*** und kannst wegen dem auch nicht im Sattel sitzen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, aber ich hatt im ersten halbjahr soviel vor und auch schon viel dafür gearbeitet und das ist alles für die katz. ich könnte mich in den Ar*** beissen!



... für den a**** ist ja nix ! Was man(n) hat das hat man(n). Und aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben ( so jetzt ersma 5 fürs Frasenschwein  ) Ist zwar schade um die Feuerwehr WM aber die wirds bestimmt nochmal geben und ausserdem: wer braucht schon im Alter schon soviel Ruhm und Ehre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (6. Februar 2010)

Die Feuerwehr wird sowieso zuviel überbewertet!


----------



## redrace (6. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...  Ist zwar schade um die Feuerwehr WM aber die wirds bestimmt nochmal geben und ausserdem:
> wer braucht schon im Alter schon soviel Ruhm und Ehre



ja aber nicht vor der haustüre!

ich mache alles nur für ruhm, ehre und vaterland!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. Februar 2010)

@ Yogi: Ich bin noch raus für heute. Dachte, es würde schon wieder gehen, doch das Schwein hat mich nochmal leicht touchiert und ich fühl mich nicht so:kotz:. Hoffe, dass ich bald wieder fit werde und auf den Damm komme. Wünsch trotzdem viel Spass und friert mir nicht ein bei den Temperaturen. 

Gruß Robin

(der zur Abwechslung mal Tee trinkt und auf wärmeres Wetter wartet)


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Februar 2010)

Es ist eh momentan kein schönes fahren in der Ville!!
Die Hauptwege sind vereist und die Trails verschlammt wie nur was,da mach ich mir doch das saubere Rad nicht dreckig


----------



## yogi71 (10. Februar 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Es ist eh momentan kein schönes fahren in der Ville!!
> Die Hauptwege sind vereist und die Trails verschlammt wie nur was,da mach ich mir doch das saubere Rad nicht dreckig


 

Frauen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> @ Yogi: Ich bin noch raus für heute. Dachte, es würde schon wieder gehen, doch das Schwein hat mich nochmal leicht touchiert und ich fühl mich nicht so:kotz:. Hoffe, dass ich bald wieder fit werde und auf den Damm komme. Wünsch trotzdem viel Spass und friert mir nicht ein bei den Temperaturen.
> 
> Gruß Robin
> 
> (der zur Abwechslung mal Tee trinkt und auf wärmeres Wetter wartet)



.... man munkelt das in gehn schon quarantänestationen aufgebaut werden


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> .... man munkelt das in gehn schon quarantänestationen aufgebaut werden



Heee!! Bin noch garnicht da und werd schon gemobbt? Wenn ich mich mit dem PC auskennen würde, würde ich dir den Virus ja mal rüberschicken, dann weißt du wie blöd das ist, mit so `nem Schwein .

@ Tom: Ich hab mir immer schon gedacht, dass du ein Schönwetterfahrer bist. Bist wohl ein sogenanntes Topfmodel auf Bike . Da kann man nur sagen: "Drama, Drama, Drama Baby!"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Heee!! Bin noch garnicht da und werd schon gemobbt? Wenn ich mich mit dem PC auskennen würde, würde ich dir den Virus ja mal rüberschicken, dann weißt du wie blöd das ist, mit so `nem Schwein .




Das würde mich in der tat interessieren, wie lange belästig die sau dich schon ?


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. Februar 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> @ Tom: Ich hab mir immer schon gedacht, dass du ein Schönwetterfahrer bist. Bist wohl ein sogenanntes Topfmodel auf Bike . Da kann man nur sagen: "Drama, Drama, Drama Baby!"



Nö,im gegensatz zu dir bin ich ja gefahren 
Nur hab ich so langsam keine lust mehr auf das weiße Zeugs und will wieder staubtrockene Trails


----------



## Conbey (11. Februar 2010)

> und will wieder staubtrockene Trails



Da bin ich dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Nö,im gegensatz zu dir bin ich ja gefahren
> Nur hab ich so langsam keine lust mehr auf das weiße Zeugs und will wieder staubtrockene Trails



stell dir einfach vor alles was weiß ist wäre staub .....


----------



## Conbey (11. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> stell dir einfach vor alles was weiß ist wäre staub .....



Naaaaaaaa super!!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Februar 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ... und will wieder staubtrockene Trails



Und wenn dann der Wasserturm noch aufhat, ist das die Krönung. Die Vorfreude ist groß. Hab gerade den Wetterbericht gesehen, eine Besserung ist irgendwie noch nicht in Sicht. Wird aber endlich mal Zeit.


----------



## yogi71 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab heute den weißen Staub genossen! Traumhaft!


----------



## Conbey (11. Februar 2010)

Also wenn ich jetzt fahren würde, würde man mich wohl gar nicht sehen!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2010)

@Conbey: "nicht sehen" wegen a) zu kleine Lampe oder b) RedFraggle's Geheimnis entrissen und das mit dem Linkszielen unterschätzt???
Als Geheimnisträger gilt die alte Regel: Immer in Bewegung bleiben
Gruss, Pete


----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2010)

_An all die MÄDCHEN da draussen: man kann im weißen Puder hervorragend fahren, die pedalierende bessere Hälfte hat sich für mich - serviert auf Eisplatte am Silbersee - sprichwörtlich (lass noch mal sehen...) ja, den A**** aufgerissen! Tükisches Terrain, da hat Onkel Tom wohl recht. & das war tagsüber, als N8ride stell ich mir das recht knusprig vor.
Beeindrückt, Pete.
_


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute den weißen Staub genossen! Traumhaft!



Kokser   Wo warste unterwegs ?


----------



## othom (11. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kokser   Wo warste unterwegs ?



Da wo der Schnee weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (12. Februar 2010)

> Ich hab heute den weißen Staub genossen!



Muss an der Nähe zu Köln liegen! 
Christoph lässt grüßen!!


----------



## yogi71 (12. Februar 2010)

Nee is noch alles da! Der Venusberg und das Umland lässt grüßen!!!!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Februar 2010)

Bis jetzt sieht der Wetterbericht für Dienstag Abend ja einigermaßen gut aus. Hoffe das hält sich. Wie sieht es denn aus in der Ville? Fahrbar?

Gruß Robin


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Februar 2010)

Werde ich gleich mal testen!
Bericht über die Bodenbeschaffenheit folgt dann in kürze 

Nachtrag zur Bodenbeschaffenheit!!!

Bei der momentanen Schneehöhe lässt es sich ganz gut fahren,nur muss man an manchen Stellen mit fiesem hinterhältigen Eisplatten unter dem Schnee rechnen!
Da es Montag ja auch noch schneien soll wird es am Dienstag wohl noch relativ griffig sein das Zeugs!!

@Robin
Wenn du kommst überlege ich es mir sogar auch....nachdem du ja jetzt so lang krank warst,hast du bestimmt mein Trainingslevel


----------



## Pete04 (14. Februar 2010)

Mit meiner hochverehrten Mandarinente den Bogen um Heider, W'turm und Kletterparkgehoppel geschlagen - Anstieg zur Maiglerwiese war fahrbar, aber am Heider hatten die Eislieferanten noch das Komplettangebot stehen. Wasserturm macht laut Aushang Mitte März mit "neuem Team" (??)
wieder auf - bis dahin schön Teechen einpacken  Der fluffige Schnee rund um den Kletterpark hat auch die letzte Glasnudelkalorie vernichtet
können gerne schon den 7. Stammtisch festmachen  Dear Robin, falls nächtens unterwegs halt bei den abgängigen Stellen bischen Contenance an die Nacht legen... Diagonalwurzeln mit zartem Eisbezug meiden - der 180er ist sonst ratzfatz auch für technisch Unversierte machbar 
LG, Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn du in Gehn wohnst Robin must du dich auf sowas einstellen : LINK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcoreidiot (14. Februar 2010)

ich hab kein bock mehr .... hab in letzter zeit mal wieder mein bündel geschnürt , mich aber letzte woche fast am heiderbergsee abgepackt ...... mir ist die lust nach schnee eindeutig vergangen , ich besuche lieber es fitnesstudio 

gruß klaus


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Februar 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Robin
> Wenn du kommst überlege ich es mir sogar auch....nachdem du ja jetzt so lang krank warst,hast du bestimmt mein Trainingslevel



Der Plan bleibt vorerst bestehen, Dienstag wird gen8ridet. Bist herzlich eingeladen (alle anderen aber auch) teilzunehmen. Ihr dürft dann auch gerne herzlich über mich lachen, ich nehm euch das nich übel .


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn du in Gehn wohnst Robin must du dich auf sowas einstellen : LINK



Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, bin ich mir über meine Entscheidung nicht mehr so sicher. Dachte eigentlich, dass in Mechernich und Umgebung die Zivilisation schon Einzug gehalten hätte, aber geräumte Wege sind da nicht zu sehen. Werde mir wohl demnächst einen Schneepflug zulegen müssen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2010)

Ha, keine Bange, so extrem wie dieses Jahr hab ich's seit dem ich MTB fahre selten erlebt. Aber auf etwas mehr Schnee und ca. 2°C kältere Temperaturen als in der Ville sollte man sich schon einstellen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ha, keine Bange, so extrem wie dieses Jahr hab ich's seit dem ich MTB fahre selten erlebt. Aber auf etwas mehr Schnee und ca. 2°C kältere Temperaturen als in der Ville sollte man sich schon einstellen.



Bitte??? Und mir ist die Ville jetzt schon zu kalt .  Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Februar 2010)

.... über den Daumen nimmt die Temperatur pro 100hm nach oben um 1°C ab, alte Eifler-Bauernregel


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Februar 2010)

Na, dann bleib ich lieber unterhalb der 20 hm Marke


----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. Februar 2010)

Wertes Radelvolk der Ville! Wir haben es zu Dritt heute Abend getan und waren einhellig der Meinung, dass das der bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt schönste N8Ride des Jahres war. Die Temperatur nicht zu kalt und der Schnee schön radelfähig. Ich bedanke mich bei den Mitstreitern für diese wunderschöne Tour, die uns wieder gezeigt hat, wie wundervoll die Natur eigentlich ist. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (17. Februar 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wertes Radelvolk der Ville! Wir haben es zu Dritt heute Abend getan und waren einhellig der Meinung, dass das der bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt schönste N8Ride des Jahres war. Die Temperatur nicht zu kalt und der Schnee schön radelfähig. Ich bedanke mich bei den Mitstreitern für diese wunderschöne Tour, die uns wieder gezeigt hat, wie wundervoll die Natur eigentlich ist.
> 
> Gruß Robin


 
Da kann ich nix zufügen! Das war der beste N8ride!


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Februar 2010)

Morgen,wäre echt gerne dabei gewesen!
Aber Gestern gab es Familiensitzung,zwecks der Beisetzung meines Opas!
Heute Morgen hatte ich dann erneut ein böses erwachen,besoffene Karnevallsdeppen haben mir 2 meiner schönen neuen Winterreifen zerstochen,meinem Schwiegervater und 3 weiteren Autos ebenfals 
Wenn ich die Neuen habe schlafe ich nur noch mit Baseballschläger im Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (17. Februar 2010)

Na ja,  hast Du nen Grund mit dem Bike zu fahren!


----------



## Conbey (17. Februar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Na ja hast Du nen Grund mit dem Bike zufahren!



Wer den Schaden hat....


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Februar 2010)

Sind neue Reifen drauf,warum also Rad fahren 
Werde aber gleich ne Runde drehen bei dem schönen Wetter!!!!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (17. Februar 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Sind neue Reifen drauf,warum also Rad fahren
> Werde aber gleich ne Runde drehen bei dem schönen Wetter!!!!



Ok, Tom, ich übersetz nochmal für dich: Es war gemeint,dass du mit dem Rad fahren sollst und nicht bei dem schönen Wetter die neuen Autoreifen einzufahren hast . Ach ja, die Jugend, kaum haben sie einen Führerschein, lassen sie das Rad stehen und fahren nur noch motorisiert durch die Gegend. Wo soll das noch hinführen?


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Februar 2010)

Jetzt hätt ich fast vergessen was du für´n alter Mann bist Robin 
Ich war auch fleißig mit dem Rad im Wald..was aber fast nur noch fahren in Matsche war,danach kam der Regen


----------



## Schlammcatcher (18. Februar 2010)

Wollte morgen um die Mittagszeit versuchen, in der Ville zu fahren. Kann mir einer sagen, wie die "Straßenverhältnisse" zwischen Heider Bergsee und Phantasialand (Autobahn) sind? Gibts noch viel Schnee?

Danke!


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Februar 2010)

War grade selber unterwegs,bei dem Sonnenschein!!!
Leider sind die Waldautobahnen noch sehr viel mit Schnee, oder dem was davon übrig ist,bedeckt und es ist stellenweise sehr rutschig!
Ich war klitschnass weil ich das Schutzblech im Keller gelassen habe...selber schuld!
Bin auch vom Heider richtung Walberberg gefahren und habe mich dann entschieden den Rückweg über die Straße zu nehmen,war schon recht warm in der Sonne.....FRÜHLING IM ANMARSCH


----------



## Conbey (19. Februar 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> FRÜHLING IM ANMARSCH





Na hoffentlich!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. Februar 2010)

Du kannst ja erst wieder im Sommer fahren wenn alle Trails trocken sind,sonst wird das Rad doch dreckig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (19. Februar 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Du kannst ja erst wieder im Sommer fahren wenn alle Trails trocken sind,sonst wird das Rad doch dreckig



Jetzt wo du es sagst!! 

Mal schauen, ob ich heute alles fertig bekomme...warte da noch auf
so nen Anruf!


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. Februar 2010)

Jaja,mein Zeitfenster Heute ist recht klein!!
Wie schaut es denn Morgen aus,so ab 9 Morgens 
Wach seit ihr dann doch...oder


----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2010)

Ruft euch doch gegenseitig morgens an, dann hat man auch 'nen prima Überblick ob der Schlaf der/des eigenen Kurzen der Allgemeinheit hinterherhinkt


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Februar 2010)

jaja, die Arbeit ruft. Ich bin die nächsten drei Wochen für den DienstagN8Ride raus. Der Herr hat gesprochen und ich stand leider in der Nähe. Schon muss ich ran. Da rächt sich der Spruch: "Gehe nicht zu deinem Fürst, wenn du nicht gerufen wirst!"

@Yogi: Willst du vielleicht am Mittwoch bei Hubert in Kommern mitfahren? Ich überlege noch, ob ich mir das antue.


----------



## yogi71 (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn Du dabei bist, mach ich mit! Alleine hab ich Angst!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Februar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wenn Du dabei bist, mach ich mit! Alleine hab ich Angst!



Brauchst du nicht haben, die Eifellaner haben gesagt, der Hubert sei total lieb. Also ich werde mitfahren, der Plan steht und wird in die Tat umgesetzt. Das Wetter sieht zwar noch nicht ganz so gut aus, aber ich hoffe das Beste. 
So, jetzt noch schnell eintragen und damit dem Hubert und Co. (der hier mit Sicherheit still mitliest) schnell den Abend versaut. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. Februar 2010)

Der liest nicht nur still mit


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht haben, die Eifellaner haben gesagt, der Hubert sei total lieb. Also ich werde mitfahren, der Plan steht und wird in die Tat umgesetzt. Das Wetter sieht zwar noch nicht ganz so gut aus, aber ich hoffe das Beste.
> So, jetzt noch schnell eintragen und damit dem Hubert und Co. (der hier mit Sicherheit still mitliest) schnell den Abend versaut.
> 
> Gruß Robin



Da muss Du dir schon was besseres einfallen lassen um mir den Abend zu versauen. War gerade auf ziemlich Eisfreien aber schlammigen Wegen unterwegs. Schön das du Mittwoch mitfahren möchtest, denke das Wetter wird schon, Udo ist auch dabei, der war bei der Tour letztes Jahr auch dabei. Wird auch gar nicht schlimm, wir haben zwar ein zwei dabei die ab und zu nen rapel bekommen und reinkurbeln wie die säu, die kriegen sich aber relativ schnell wieder ein, ausserdem bin ich ja da


----------



## yogi71 (22. Februar 2010)

Da sich morgen niemand angemeldet hat, startet der N8ride bei mir zuhause! LMB geändert


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da muss Du dir schon was besseres einfallen lassen um mir den Abend zu versauen. War gerade auf ziemlich Eisfreien aber schlammigen Wegen unterwegs. Schön das du Mittwoch mitfahren möchtest, denke das Wetter wird schon, Udo ist auch dabei, der war bei der Tour letztes Jahr auch dabei. Wird auch gar nicht schlimm, wir haben zwar ein zwei dabei die ab und zu nen rapel bekommen und reinkurbeln wie die säu, die kriegen sich aber relativ schnell wieder ein, ausserdem bin ich ja da



Da bitte ich doch auf meine Signatur in roter Schrift zu achten


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Februar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Der liest nicht nur still mit



Hast dich noch garnicht eingetragen. Oder machst du einen auf Fahrer?


----------



## Pete04 (23. Februar 2010)

Falschen Startpunkt erwischt und mit Käsmann's Margot gefahren - hat Stunden gebraucht bis die Bullen mich nüchtern wieder laufen liessen


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. März 2010)

Suuuuper,das Wetter wird langsam wieder und ich bin soooo motiviert...und dann knallt meine Frau mir vorn Latz das sie die nächsten 4 Wochen Dienstags um 18:30 Krankengymnastik hat!
Ob ich die Trails mit Hänger schaffe


----------



## Conbey (1. März 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...und dann knallt meine Frau mir vorn Latz das sie die nächsten 4 Wochen Dienstags um 18:30 Krankengymnastik hat!



Na zum Glück hat die Woche ja sieben Tage!


----------



## yogi71 (1. März 2010)

Soderle, morgen nix Ville! Et jet bei mir los, Richtung Berge!


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. März 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> Na zum Glück hat die Woche ja sieben Tage!



Genau,wie schaut es bei dir denn aus,schonmal das Rad vor die Tür geschoben oder gar gefahren?? 

Vielleicht können wir ja am Wochenende mal was ganz entspanntes ruhiges in angriff nehmen..wenn du zeit und lust hast!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (1. März 2010)

Ich wollte Sonntag bei mir ne lockere Runde drehen! Lust?


----------



## Conbey (1. März 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Genau,wie schaut es bei dir denn aus,schonmal das Rad vor die Tür geschoben oder gar gefahren??
> 
> Vielleicht können wir ja am Wochenende mal was ganz entspanntes ruhiges in angriff nehmen..wenn du zeit und lust hast!!!



JAAAA, hab ich!! 
Aber irgendwas knackt! Vermute das es der Sattel ist / war, hab ihn noch mal etwas angezogen und muss jetzt mal sehen / hören ob es beim nächsten Mal noch da ist.
Dann ist die Bedienung mit der Gabel (Absenkung) im Vergleich zur Laurin doch etwas gewohnheitsbedürftig...

Wenn kann ich am WE nur am Sonntag, da wir bis Samstag noch Besuch haben. Außerdem bekomm ich diese Woche noch ein paar neue Teile die angebracht werden wollen, da bräuchte ich vielleicht noch mal kurz deine Hilfe!!


----------



## Pete04 (1. März 2010)

Der Schoof repariert seine Bremsen schließlich auch während dem Downhill, bring dein Sammelsurium doch zum Nightride mit - wir nehmen dich dann mit den Alien-Tools in die Zange - und aus dem Trail steigt der Phoenix -Verzeihung- Conbix aus der Asche


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. März 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> Außerdem bekomm ich diese Woche noch ein paar neue Teile die angebracht werden wollen, da bräuchte ich vielleicht noch mal kurz deine Hilfe!!




Was hast du Irrer denn jetzt noch bestellt 
Lass raten,Kurbel in weiß,Vorbau weiß,Sattel weiß??????????????
Evtl.noch Bremse weiß????


----------



## Conbey (2. März 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Was hast du Irrer denn jetzt noch bestellt
> Lass raten,Kurbel in weiß,Vorbau weiß,Sattel weiß??????????????
> Evtl.noch Bremse weiß????



Nein, nichts von dem!! Was anderes schönes! Weiße Schutzbleche! ;-)


----------



## Pete04 (2. März 2010)

Werde bei seinem Rollout meine dunkelsten Brillengläser tragen, muss bei Lichteinfall ja reflektieren wie bei der Auferstehung - Holy Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. März 2010)

Unser kleiner Strahlemann 
Er versucht mit allen Mitteln eine weiße Weste zu bekommen


----------



## Pete04 (2. März 2010)

Streiche Strahlemann, setze SCHNEEMANN  Er hat sich beim Teilekauf nur um ein paar Monate verzockt. Ist er dann im Winterdesign angekommen haben wir schon die österlichen Häschenohren am Bike


----------



## mahatma (2. März 2010)

Weiß ist das neue Schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (3. März 2010)

War heute zu Fuß mit Hund in der Ville unterwegs. Da sieht es ja streckenweise recht abenteuerlich aus. Einige Wege, z. B. der kleine Singletrail zwischen Wasserturm und Fasanenweiher sind durch umgestürzte Bäume unpassierbar.
Die Ausfahrtsenke am Silbersee habe ich dann netterweise mit meiner Handkettensäge mal frei gemacht. 

Vorher:






Nachher:





So gehet denn hin und tuet desgleichen!


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2010)

Hab' keinen Hund, bin chancenlos  Ne, natürlich wird geräumt was das Zeug hält - der Jürgen hat vor meinen Augen ganze Wälder bewegt (Weichholz, wegen der Rippen - aber ich hab' nix gesagt) DANKE, der Räumdienst Ihres Vertrauens Gruss, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2010)

Getzt steht's fest - auf den Spuren "Homage an den Hometrail" -
hier mal ein sattes Pfund für die Ville - 


Alpenferner Höhenrücken,
nah' an Köln (dies tut entzücken),

anfangs: unnahbar, geheim -
später transparente Pein,
& der Guide hört monoton:
Peloton: "Hier war'n wir schon!!,

Highwaylastig, mau an Pfaden,
reich an Nesseln für die Waden;

Strecken trocken: "Yes, we can" -
kaum ist's feuchter - schei**e - denn
feuchtbehangen kann der Rücken
bestenfalls Winters entzücken,

jagen Sommers wahre Horden,
Winters mußt du einzeln morden
monotone Försterstrecken -
Trails dann nicht mehr zu entdecken;

sei's drum - frustend, dünn Budget
fordert Akzeptanz des Schnee(Lyrisch, freies Exen des notwendigen "s")
Pilzbefall und Pestillenz,
nix, watt du von hier nich' kenntst :kotz:

Rücken, der du liegst danieder,
ich komm erst im "Flühling" wieder Homage an Doc Schoof's Triade)

Wintersatt, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2010)

mahatma, watt kostet bei dir der Festmeter, serviert an der B51


----------



## mahatma (4. März 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> mahatma, watt kostet bei dir der Festmeter, serviert an der B51



Nix! Ich kann dir die Säge leihen!


----------



## Pete04 (4. März 2010)

Das nenn ich 'nen Schulterschluss - präpariere meinen Hänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (6. März 2010)

Morgen zusammen! 
Hmmm habe die verlernt die Uhr zu lesen.
Ich würde mich mal so langsam wieder aus der versenkung meldung und das mit einem so hoffe ich genesenen knie.
Hätte wer Bock morgen mit mir eine kleine Runde zur derhen? Nur so testhalber mal herausfinden wie der Fitnesszustand ist und mal gucken was mein Knie macht.
Start würde ich vorschlagen 11:00 Uhr am Quarzwerk in Weilerswist.


----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2010)

Na, das ham' wer aber schon mal präziser hingekriegt  Start bei welchem Körnungsbereich? Von 3-5mm sieht man dich bei 35-40mm nicht mehr!


----------



## WhiteBandit (6. März 2010)

Ich würde sagen so bei in der Höhe des Silos. Also einmal um die Kurve.
Heißt dass du leistest mir Gesellschaft?


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2010)

Morgen, lieber Simon Mit Bereitschaftshandy leider im Moment nicht möglich  War heute morgen bei Sonnenaufgang in Merten am Funkturm - eine einzelne Wolke über'm Siebengebirge, glutroter Sonnenaufgang unbezahlbar - das Stürmchen Cynthia hat 'ne 15m-Tanne quer durch den Bombenkrater gelegt, da ist im Moment nix zu machen... Schön, das du dich wieder bewegen kannst! Gruß an alles was gähnt & kläfft Pete


----------



## WhiteBandit (7. März 2010)

Hi!

Ich werde es mir gleich mal angucken fahren wie es dem Krater so geht. Vielleicht auch noch einen kleinen Trail mitnehmen.  Mal gucken.

Grüße geht es von mir auch zurück richtung Gehmalin und sonstigem Anhang


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2010)

Yuma / Othom / Hornoc  Was habt Ihr geile Trails in der Ecke  Sind eben 'nen großen Teil von Franzen's Trail aus dem GPS-Forum nachgefahren (stellenweise nachgetragen - wenn's unter 30 Kiefern waren die im Trail hingen fress ich meinen Umwerfer -vorher geputzt  -) Ist ja unglaublich wie stellenweise das Terrain wechselt Richtung Dünstekoven,
war völlig unverhoffte Wiedergutmachung für die bei uns so verbreiteten
"Pappelarmeen". Danke für Einstellen, Franz 
Dear Simon, das Zeitfenster kam leider erst nach deinem Start vom SILO HSK  (Ich hätte natürlich bei jeder Körnungsgruppe gekuckt!) - sonst hätten wir dich gerne noch mit in den Trail gehievt Lieben Gruß, Pete.


----------



## othom (7. März 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Yuma / Othom / Hornoc  Was habt Ihr geile Trails in der Ecke  Sind eben 'nen großen Teil von Franzen's Trail aus dem GPS-Forum nachgefahren (stellenweise nachgetragen - wenn's unter 30 Kiefern waren die im Trail hingen fress ich meinen Umwerfer -vorher geputzt  -) Ist ja unglaublich wie stellenweise das Terrain wechselt Richtung Dünstekoven,
> war völlig unverhoffte Wiedergutmachung für die bei uns so verbreiteten
> "Pappelarmeen". Danke für Einstellen, Franz
> .



da waren wir Donnerstag unterwegs 
ich denke mal ich hatte 31 Kiefern gezählt, sollten diese aber mal weg sein ist es eine super Tour die ich gerne mal den ein oder anderen Feierabend machen werde


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2010)

Lieber Thomas, die Liste muss natürlich um den eigenen unterKiefer reduziert werden, sonst kommt man zu keinem Ergebnis  Für 'ne
Feierabendrunde ein wunderschönes Gelände - die Restauration am Römerhof scheint sich langsam auch dem nichtgolfenden, normalsterblichen Publikum zu öffnen; zumindest mit heißen Waffeln!  Wenn die schon an der Bundesstraße ausgepriesen werden gibt's vielleicht im Frühling (oder wie das heißt, war schon lange nicht mehr) eine neue Wegzehrungsstätte.... Frische Grüße aus Brühl (2,2°) Pete


WP-Team Just-For-Fun-Riders 3 - das wo's Spaß haben!


----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2010)

So, hätten 'se das auch hingekriegt! Zwischen Mertener Funkturm und Berggeistsee mittlerweile nur noch 1/3 ohne Harvesterbefall, das heißt der Rest besteht aus 30-40cm tiefen Panzerspuren  Wenn das die Waldschützer sind will ich die Bösen garnicht kennenlernen Zum Glück gibt's E-Post, damit der Anschluss an Bornheim nicht ganz untergraben wird..... LG, Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2010)

Schätze das wird die nächsten zzwei drei Wochen noch schlimmer !
Jetzt wo Eis & Schnee aus den Wäldern weichen müssen die Hobbyförster sehen das sie ihr grünes Gold an Land bringen ! Denn bald ist wieder Schonungszeit für die Viechers. Da kann auf einzelschicksale wie Wanders- oder Bikersvolk keine Rücksicht genommen werden.

Ist momentan besonders toll rund um BadMü. Auf einem meiner Haustrails hat auch son möchtegern Timberjack vier Buchen umgelegt. Eine hab ich gestern schonmal gesägt und bei Seite getan,  hat mich wegen handbetrieb aber 200 Puls und ca. 15 min. gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2010)

Mögen ihn die Buchen verfluchen! Kann mich des Anscheins nicht erwehren das Wild&Wald lieber mal von uns kurz beleuchtet werden als besägt & beschossen zu werden - aber da gibts ja 'ne große Lobby an Überzeugungstätern  Da schreiben wir uns das Laptop nicht fusselig, Danke für deine Info Gruß in den nächsten Schneeschwall, der Pete


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. März 2010)

Wie schaut es denn Morgen mit ner kleinen Runde gegen 15:30 ab Heider Bergsee aus???
Sollten den letzten "schönen"Tag vor dem Regen doch nochmal nutzen!!
Werde gleich auch mal wieder was durch den Wald hetzen,allerdings mit Termin im Nacken und Blick auf der Uhr


----------



## yogi71 (18. März 2010)

morgen soll et schon feucht werden


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. März 2010)

Mein Wettergott sagt "noch" was anderes 

www.wetter.com/deutschland/bruehl/DE0001408.html

laut denen soll es erst Abends regnen,bei Wetter.de ist es dafür Morgens 

Ich lass mich überraschen!!


----------



## Poison_Girl (18. März 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn Morgen mit ner kleinen Runde gegen 15:30 ab Heider Bergsee aus???
> Sollten den letzten "schönen"Tag vor dem Regen doch nochmal nutzen!!
> Werde gleich auch mal wieder was durch den Wald hetzen,allerdings mit Termin im Nacken und Blick auf der Uhr



Also, ich würde morgen auch so um die Zeit (mit-)fahren wollen.... aber nur gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam


----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. März 2010)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Also, ich würde morgen auch so um die Zeit fahren wollen....



Und wann sehen wir die Dame mal wieder Dienstag Abends

Gruß Robin


----------



## Poison_Girl (18. März 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Und wann sehen wir die Dame mal wieder Dienstag Abends
> 
> Gruß Robin



Hoffentlich nach der Zeitumstellung und, wenn ich mal wieder vor 18 Uhr am Brühler Bahnhof ankomme.......


----------



## Redfraggle (18. März 2010)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nach der Zeitumstellung und, wenn ich mal wieder vor 18 Uhr am Brühler Bahnhof ankomme.......



Schön, dann sehen wir uns vielleicht ja mal wieder auf´m Radl!


----------



## Poison_Girl (18. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schön, dann sehen wir uns vielleicht ja mal wieder auf´m Radl!




oder am 17.04. bei meiner Abschiedpart im Jonny Turista


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. März 2010)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> oder am 17.04. bei meiner Abschiedpart im Jonny Turista



 Wohin des Weges?

Gruß Robin


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. März 2010)

Wenn dann eh nur gaaaaanz langsam!
Habe Heute bei dem Wetter früher frei gemacht um viiiiieeeeel Zeit am Rad zu verbringen!Morgen wird 
dann nur noch leichtes Ausrollen gemacht und keine Rennen!!


----------



## Poison_Girl (18. März 2010)

Oh, morgen ist gar nicht Samstag - oder??????
Öhm, also morgen muss ich um die Zeit noch arbeiten.

Wie schauts bei den Kandidaten am Samstag, selbe Zeit, selber Ort aus???


----------



## Poison_Girl (18. März 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Wohin des Weges?
> 
> Gruß Robin



ich mach mich auf ins Bikerparadies Kanada und schau mir mal an, ob die da auch vernünftige Trails haben 
Und was da sonst so los ist


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. März 2010)

Samstag ist mal wieder Geburtstag angesagt...und Regen


----------



## Conbey (19. März 2010)

@Tom
Wenn es trocken bleiben sollte (der weiße Hai ist nur ein Trockenschwimmer), 
bin ich heute mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. März 2010)

HAIE im Wald, Schrock lass' nach! Bitte alle Mitfahrer darauf achten ob zwischendurch Fussel am Rahmen entfernt werden, damit das Durchschnittstempo für die kommende Saison abgestimmt werden kann


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. März 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> @Tom
> Wenn es trocken bleiben sollte (der weiße Hai ist nur ein Trockenschwimmer),
> bin ich heute mit dabei.



Ich muss leide absagen,mache mich jetzt auf den Heimweg weil Zuhause ein kleiner Notfall entstanden ist(Rohrbruch :kotz:  )
Markus die Scheibe kann ich dir Morgen vorbei bringen,so ab 9:30 !


----------



## Redfraggle (19. März 2010)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> ich mach mich auf ins Bikerparadies Kanada und schau mir mal an, ob die da auch vernünftige Trails haben
> Und was da sonst so los ist



Für längere Zeit?
Ziemlich geile Sache!


----------



## Poison_Girl (20. März 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Samstag ist mal wieder Geburtstag angesagt...und Regen




Regen??!!!! Ja und???? Letzte Woche sind Franz und ich bei Schneegraupel und Sturm gefahren, da lach ich doch über Regen 

mal sehen, wann ich heute loskomme und ob ich doch noch irgendwelche "echten" Mountainbiker im Wald treffe


----------



## Poison_Girl (20. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Für längere Zeit?
> Ziemlich geile Sache!



Erst mal für ein halbes Jahr und dann mal sehen.....


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. März 2010)

Yogilein ich bin für Heute wieder raus!
Frau hat die letzte Krankengymnastik und der Klene is immer noch krank,ich kann ihn so niemandem auf´s Auge drücken!
Aber ab nächster Woche sollte der Sache nix mehr im wege stehen!!


----------



## Yuma-F (25. März 2010)

Wer hat denn am Sonntag Interessen an einer kleinen MTB-Runde (so ab ca. 13:00 Uhr)?  Einfach mal melden.

Grüße, Franz


----------



## yogi71 (25. März 2010)

Da ist mir die Anreise aus berlin zu weit!!!


----------



## Conbey (25. März 2010)

Dortmund ist zwar etwas näher wie Berlin, aber um mal eben vorbei zu kommen auch zu weit. :-(


----------



## Yuma-F (25. März 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da ist mir die Anreise aus berlin zu weit!!!


 
Das ganze Unterfangen hier wird wesentlich übersichtlicher, wenn sich nicht alle melden, die *nicht* können .... 
(Das könnten doch recht viele sein.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. März 2010)

Ich kann auch nicht, oder wolltest du das nicht wissen


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2010)

Ääähm, aber *das *sollen wir dem Franz doch *nicht* schreiben, also, wir *Nicht(s)könner*


----------



## Poison_Girl (26. März 2010)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Wer hat denn am Sonntag Interessen an einer kleinen MTB-Runde (so ab ca. 13:00 Uhr)?  Einfach mal melden.
> 
> Grüße, Franz




Isch bin dabei, wenn das Wasser im Wald nicht höher als 40 cm steht


----------



## Poison_Girl (26. März 2010)

..... und aus diesem Grund wird noch mal einer drauf gemacht und zwar am 17.4. wie schon mal erwähnt - aber jetzt isses offiziell (im LMB) 

Wer also aus Frust oder Freude einen drauf trinken will, dass ich bald weg bin, darf am 17. gern im Jonny Turista vorbeikommen - ich freu mich (solang mir das niemand mit der Freude zu deutlich sagt, aber Ihr seid ja immer sehr subtil..... )


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. März 2010)

Hi Franz!

Magst du mal einen LMB für Sonntag machen? Ich kann noch nicht 100% Sagen ob ich dabei bin.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. März 2010)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> ..... und aus diesem Grund wird noch mal einer drauf gemacht und zwar am 17.4. wie schon mal erwähnt - aber jetzt isses offiziell (im LMB)
> 
> Wer also aus Frust oder Freude einen drauf trinken will, dass ich bald weg bin, darf am 17. gern im Jonny Turista vorbeikommen - ich freu mich (solang mir das niemand mit der Freude zu deutlich sagt, aber Ihr seid ja immer sehr subtil..... )



Würd`ich ja gern, doch an dem Wochenende bin ich letztmalig an meiner alten Heimatstätte und bereite meinen Umzug in das schönste Bundesland der Welt vor . Sollten wir uns bis dahin nicht mehr sehen (auch bei den Dienstagsterminen kann ich bis dahin nicht immer (Renovierung)) wünsch ich dir viel Spass in dem großem weitem Land. Ich war damals begeistert. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Poison_Girl (27. März 2010)

Hallo noch mal,

werd mir nachher mal den Wald ansehen, angeblich soll es hier in der Nähe relativ trocken bleiben.
Wer mit ein Ründchen durch die Ville drehen möchte (laaaaaaaaaaaaangsam und gemütlich, etwa 1-2 Stunden) sollte um 14:45 am Heider Bergsee (Parkplatz) sein oder mir bis 14:00 ne PN 

LG

Katrin


----------



## Poison_Girl (27. März 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Würd`ich ja gern, doch an dem Wochenende bin ich letztmalig an meiner alten Heimatstätte und bereite meinen Umzug in das schönste Bundesland der Welt vor . Sollten wir uns bis dahin nicht mehr sehen (auch bei den Dienstagsterminen kann ich bis dahin nicht immer (Renovierung)) wünsch ich dir viel Spass in dem großem weitem Land. Ich war damals begeistert.
> 
> Gruß Robin



och nöh, is ja schade, aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja vorher noch mal


----------



## Yuma-F (27. März 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hi Franz!
> 
> Magst du mal einen LMB für Sonntag machen? Ich kann noch nicht 100% Sagen ob ich dabei bin.


 

Ich bin morgen um 13:00 Uhr am Heider Bergsee, wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, einfach vorbeischauen. Wahrscheinlich ist es keine schlechte Idee, eine Regenjacke mitzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2010)

Schade Franz - zu spät geseh'n.... Waren dann mit den Kindern am Heider-Bergsee "Sprünge üben" LG, Pete.


----------



## Yuma-F (29. März 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Schade Franz - zu spät geseh'n.... Waren dann mit den Kindern am Heider-Bergsee "Sprünge üben" LG, Pete.


 
Auch Schade (hab weder dich noch deine Familie gesehen), hab dann einfach so noch die letzten Punkte für den WP eingefahren. Trotz relativ gutem Wetter waren kaum MTB-Kollegen unterwegs.
Und was war mit Simon ?????


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2010)

Hat unentschuldigt gefehlt und wird folglich nicht versetzt!


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. März 2010)

Ja stimmt schon. 
Aber ich konnte nicht kommen. Ging einfach nicht sorry


----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2010)

Liebe Dienstagsrunde, nach Neueröffnung des Wasserturms schauen wir leider tumb aus der Wäsche - Gastro öffnet im Wochenmodus erst Mittwochs ihre Pforten (sehr freundlich für den Hubäät, falls er die Kommerner Runde mal auf Strecke trimmt) - wir gehen leider leer (statt voll) aus.... Reaktion bitte; fahr'n wir jetzt Mi/Do/Fr? LG, der Pete


----------



## Conbey (31. März 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Liebe Dienstagsrunde, nach Neueröffnung des Wasserturms schauen wir leider tumb aus der Wäsche - Gastro öffnet im Wochenmodus erst Mittwochs ihre Pforten...



Na klasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (1. April 2010)

Alles klar,dann fahren wir eben an dem Tag wo die meisten Leute können!!
Solange es ein Tag ist wo der Biergarten auf hat,ist das doch egal


----------



## Conbey (1. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Alles klar,dann fahren wir eben an dem Tag wo die meisten Leute können!!
> Solange es ein Tag ist wo der Biergarten auf hat,ist das doch egal



Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass es NICHT der Mittwoch wird!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. April 2010)

Ok,nochmal überarbeitet 

Alles klar,dann fahren wir eben an dem Tag wo die meisten Leute(inkl. Markus) können!!
Solange es ein Tag ist wo der Biergarten auf hat und es nicht der Mittwoch ist,ist das doch egal   

Besser????


----------



## Conbey (1. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ok,nochmal überarbeitet
> 
> Alles klar,dann fahren wir eben an dem Tag wo die meisten Leute(inkl. Markus) können!!
> Solange es ein Tag ist wo der Biergarten auf hat und es nicht der Mittwoch ist,ist das doch egal
> ...



Perfekt!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. April 2010)

Was treibst du dich denn um die Zeit schon hier rum???
Junior???


----------



## Conbey (1. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Was treibst du dich denn um die Zeit schon hier rum???
> Junior???



Nee Nacken! :-(


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2010)

Macht ihr alle mit Hörrn Simon zusammen ne' Bäckerlehre? Ab ins Bett!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. April 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Macht ihr alle mit Hörrn Simon zusammen ne' Bäckerlehre? Ab ins Bett!!!



Du weißt doch,nur der ganz frühe Wurm wird nicht vom Vogel gefressen....oder wie war das??


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2010)

Es war glaub' ich so, dass nur der frühe BIKER nicht vom Vogel BEschissen wird  (weil's dann noch leere Mägen hoam) Pete, Hobby-Ornithologe...


----------



## era (1. April 2010)

Hi 
Würde gerne mal neh Tour mit machen..
Allerdings hab ich nur ein ungefedertes Trekkingrad.
Wenn es nicht sehr anspruchsvoll ist würde ich mitmachen.
Also vorwiegend befestigte Wege..
Kenne mich auch etwas hier aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. April 2010)

era schrieb:


> Hi
> Würde gerne mal neh Tour mit machen..
> Allerdings hab ich nur ein ungefedertes Trekkingrad.



...ungefederte Trekkingräder sind doch geradezu ideal für die Ville *wegduck*


----------



## yogi71 (2. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ungefederte Trekkingräder sind doch geradezu ideal für die Ville *wegduck*




dat stimmt


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. April 2010)

Darum fahre ich jetzt auch überwiegend ein (fast)Ungefedertes MTB in der Ville


----------



## Conbey (2. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Darum fahre ich jetzt auch überwiegend ein (fast)Ungefedertes MTB in der Ville



Ich doch auch!


----------



## era (2. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ungefederte Trekkingräder sind doch geradezu ideal für die Ville *wegduck*


Nun ja ... es sind schon fast zu viele Mountainbikes auf den Straßen das ich mich frage, ob es denn überhaupt "Artgerecht" ist.
Entspricht sicherlich nicht ganz dem Verwendungszweck eines Bergrades..


----------



## mahatma (3. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Darum fahre ich jetzt auch überwiegend ein (fast)Ungefedertes MTB in der Ville






Conbey schrieb:


> Ich doch auch!



Ihr Anfänger!


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. April 2010)

Moment der Herr,was meine Gabel an Federweg hat das schaffen deine Reifen auch an Dämpfung


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2010)

Recht haste, vom Profilquerschnitt fährt Mahatma 'ne frisch gesättigte Anaconda LG, der Pete


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. April 2010)

Eine die nen ganzen Wasserbüffel verdrückt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. April 2010)

era schrieb:


> Nun ja ... es sind schon fast zu viele Mountainbikes auf den Straßen das ich mich frage, ob es denn überhaupt "Artgerecht" ist.
> Entspricht sicherlich nicht ganz dem Verwendungszweck eines Bergrades..



Nu ja, irgendwie müssen 'se ja in Wald & Berg reinkommen - eigentlich die reinste Form des Bikens, die Anreise ohne Shuttle verspricht warme Muskeln am Einsatzort LG, der Pete, Federwegbesitzer


----------



## mahatma (5. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Eine die nen ganzen Wasserbüffel verdrückt hat



He, ich bin ein alter Mann, ich brauch ein wenig Comfort!


----------



## Conbey (6. April 2010)

Wir waren gestern rund um den Bírckhof spazieren und ich muss sagen, 
ich war erschrocken über den Zustand des Waldes! Da waren die 
Reifenspuren, welche Mahatma hinterlässt winzig gegen die, die wir da 
so gesehen haben.
Scheint, als hätten div. Stürme doch einiges an Schäden angerichtet.


----------



## WhiteBandit (6. April 2010)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Dieverse Trails sind leider nicht mehr fahrbar.


----------



## mohlo (6. April 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern rund um den Bírckhof spazieren und ich muss sagen,
> ich war erschrocken über den Zustand des Waldes! Da waren die
> Reifenspuren, welche Mahatma hinterlässt winzig gegen die, die wir da
> so gesehen haben.
> Scheint, als hätten div. Stürme doch einiges an Schäden angerichtet.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich war in den letzten 2 Wochen etliche Male in der Ville unterwegs und musste so einige umgestürzte Bäume umfahren bzw. übersteigen. Hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dass ich bei der nächsten Tour eine Kettensäge mitnehme. ;-)


----------



## Conbey (6. April 2010)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hatte schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dass ich bei der nächsten Tour eine Kettensäge mitnehme. ;-)



Tu dir keinen Zwang an! Nimm mit und mach es einfach!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (6. April 2010)

Ach ja, wer fährt den *hier* mit?! Tom (Nr. 72) hat sich ja bereits angemeldet.


----------



## Pete04 (6. April 2010)

& da ist noch lange nicht Ruhe im Karton, arbeiten noch diverse Rückführungstrails FüKi (für Kinder) mit Erschöpfung aus und starten dann vom "Friedhof"??? LG, der Pete @Mohlo: hast du die rattenscharfen "Bildschirmschoner" contra Greenbike vom Vorjahr noch?


----------



## ~TOM~ (7. April 2010)

Simon ist auch mit dabei,ich werde mich wohl aber wieder austragen müssen,hatte die Komunion meiner Nichte verpennt


----------



## WhiteBandit (7. April 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht, da ich arbeiten muss. Wo meldet man sich da denn ab?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2010)

schickt einfach ne mail an [email protected], dann wissen die bescheid !


----------



## WhiteBandit (7. April 2010)

Danke


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. April 2010)

Jemand am Samstag in der Ville unterwegs???
Kann leider Sonntag nicht,daher wollte ich Samstag ne Runde drehen!!


----------



## Pete04 (8. April 2010)

Wir kucken, suche noch Mückenspray.....


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Jemand am Samstag in der Ville unterwegs???
> Kann leider Sonntag nicht,daher wollte ich Samstag ne Runde drehen!!


 

Mal schaun, vielleicht mit Gattin! Wann, Wo?


----------



## WhiteBandit (8. April 2010)

So schlimm ist es noch nicht. War gestern unterwegs und die haben mich glaube ich in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (8. April 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Mal schaun, vielleicht mit Gattin! Wann, Wo?



Wenn mit Gattin dann nehmen wir MEINE auch mit!!
Die wird aber bestimmt nach ner Stunde wieder Heim wollen(noch keine Kondition und der Klene soll auch nicht so lang bei Schwiegereltern alleine bleiben!),müssen wir dann einplanen!
Wann....am besten nach Mittag,dann schläft Knirps meistens und es ist schon was wärmer
Wo....bei uns oder am Heider wäre am besten!!(Wenns Wetter passt könnt man danach die Grillsaison eröffnen...müsst ich aber erst mit Frau klären!)


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2010)

Dann lass uns beide mal abklären!


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. April 2010)

Meine ist soweit Einverstanden,wenn ihr den leckeren Nudelsalat macht ,sagt sie


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2010)

Werd ich klären, daran soll es nicht scheitern!


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. April 2010)

Und,was sagt die Königin??
Muss ja noch einkaufen


----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2010)

Kauf mal sicherheitshalber bisschen mehr ein, wer so öffentlich postet hat meist früh keinen Salat mehr! Probieren schon mal unser Wildschweinkostüm an für schnellen Zugriff auf die Pasta... Guerillataktik ist angesagt (sie kamen durch den Garten, Herr Wachtmeister - heul)


----------



## Conbey (9. April 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Kauf mal sicherheitshalber bisschen mehr ein, wer so öffentlich postet hat meist früh keinen Salat mehr! Probieren schon mal unser Wildschweinkostüm an für schnellen Zugriff auf die Pasta... Guerillataktik ist angesagt (sie kamen durch den Garten, Herr Wachtmeister - heul)


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. April 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Kauf mal sicherheitshalber bisschen mehr ein, wer so öffentlich postet hat meist früh keinen Salat mehr! Probieren schon mal unser Wildschweinkostüm an für schnellen Zugriff auf die Pasta... Guerillataktik ist angesagt (sie kamen durch den Garten, Herr Wachtmeister - heul)



Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen,der Garten ist Umzäunt und am Tor steht ein Türsteher der dir dann gleich sagt....ey alder,du kommst hier nisch rein...weißt du!
Außerdem muss man erst durch Nachbars Garten,da gibts Kampfhühner und Kampfhunde,dadurch ist der Weg mit Tretmienen gepflastert...das musst du erst mal überwinden


----------



## yogi71 (9. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und,was sagt die Königin??
> Muss ja noch einkaufen


 
WIR SIND DABEI! Rest per PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (9. April 2010)

Ich will morgen Rad fahren!!! Kommt jemand mit?
Angesagt ist gemütliches Ville-Cruisen (war schon wieder zwei Wochen nicht auf dem Rad  ); Zeit und Tour stehen noch nicht genau fest, aber ne Dauer von ca.2 Stunden. Ich schreib mal nen Termin für 15:30 aus, bin aber noch flexibel - nur würde ich gern nachmittags los..... also, wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal ??


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2010)

@Tom: Bin noch am Kostüm am dran, kneift noch an der Nase Gibt's 'nen Startzeitpunkt??? Gerne per PN, AM oder FCKW! LG, Pete & die Horde
(Nein, wir wollen NICHT grillen, nur rollen!)


----------



## Poison_Girl (10. April 2010)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Ich will morgen Rad fahren!!! Kommt jemand mit?
> Angesagt ist gemütliches Ville-Cruisen (war schon wieder zwei Wochen nicht auf dem Rad  ); Zeit und Tour stehen noch nicht genau fest, aber ne Dauer von ca.2 Stunden. Ich schreib mal nen Termin für 15:30 aus, bin aber noch flexibel - nur würde ich gern nachmittags los..... also, wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal ??



So, weil ich schon soweit bin und sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat, werd ich demnächst los und werd den Termin wieder rausnehmen....mal sehen, ob ich noch jemanden im Wald treffe....wünsch euch noch ein schönes WE


----------



## Yuma-F (10. April 2010)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> So, weil ich schon soweit bin und sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat, werd ich demnächst los und werd den Termin wieder rausnehmen....mal sehen, ob ich noch jemanden im Wald treffe....wünsch euch noch ein schönes WE


 

Schade, zu spät gesehen. Bin gerade von eine RR-Eifel-Tour zurück, hab leider nicht ins Forum geschaut. Trotzdem eine schöne Tour.


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. April 2010)

Heute keine Tour??
Wie schaut es dann mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag aus,wer mag denn an einem der Tage fahren??
Danach gemütliche Einkehr im Wasserturm-Biergarten!!


----------



## yogi71 (13. April 2010)

Doch,
hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9907


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (13. April 2010)

Heute muss ich aber leider ne Wand einreißen 
Darum dachte ich an Mittwoch und Donnerstag !


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. April 2010)

So,werde Morgen(Donnerstag) so gegen 16:30 Uhr vom Heider Bergsee aus ne Runde durch die Ville starten!
Wie immer Ziellos und gemütlich!!
Sollte jemand interesse haben mitzufahren bitte melden,sonst fahre ich den Parkplatz nicht an!
Mache auch einen LMB eintrag!


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2010)

(Tom: ...sonst fahr ich den Parkplatz nicht an!) He, Caballero, da stehen ja schließlich keine Bordsteinschwalben sondern im Zweifelsfall deine geschätzten Mitbiker/innen


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. April 2010)

Er kann es einfach nicht lassen der gutste Pete 

Solange du nicht in High Heels und Strapsen am Parkplatz stehst bin ich beruhigtrolleyes:Welch gruseliger Gedanke)


----------



## Conbey (15. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Solange du nicht in High Heels und Strapsen am Parkplatz stehst bin ich beruhigtrolleyes:Welch gruseliger Gedanke)


----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2010)

Jetzt hab' ich mich schon deinem Kostümzwang unterworfen (Sauenkostüm vom Grillen aus, Strapse & Highheels an, mer hat ja sonst NIX zu tun) und da werd isch wegen der verschissenen Sperrmüllberge scheinbar "auffe Parke" übersehen!  Hab mir aus dem Müll paar Rampen gebaut & bin mit Spannmann Tobias 'ne Abendrunde gefahren - war auch blöde weil die dämlichen Stockschuh' nitt in die Cleats einrasteten... T. wollte mit mir auch nicht öffentlich in die Stadt einfahren: FAZIT: Man kann nicht allen Göttern dienen (obwohl: kniend bedienen geht super mit Strapsen) Schön das der Ville das Wasser schwindet - wir kamen über 'nen 18er-Schnitt. Grüzi, Pete.


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. April 2010)

Du warst jetzt nicht wirklich auf dem Parkplatz...oder???
Muss mal ne Brille kaufen


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2010)

Ich war DAS in rosa...


----------



## Conbey (16. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Du warst jetzt nicht wirklich auf dem Parkplatz...oder???
> Muss mal ne Brille kaufen



Lag wohl daran, dass du mal wieder zu spät warst und dementsprechend 
abgehetzt, da schaut man halt nicht immer nach links oder rechts!  
Schon mal was vom Tunnelblick gehört!??


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. April 2010)

Naja,der Tunnelblick funktioniert noch nicht ganz,habe vom Sportplatz Merten bis Heim ganze 24 min. gebraucht....wobei mich das blöde Filmteam auch wieder ganz gut ausgebremst hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (16. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Naja,der Tunnelblick funktioniert noch nicht ganz,habe vom Sportplatz Merten bis Heim ganze 24 min. gebraucht....wobei mich das blöde Filmteam auch wieder ganz gut ausgebremst hat



Ja ne...is klar! Jetzt ist es das Filmteam schuld!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. April 2010)

Ich wurde gebeten abzusteigen und zu schieben,die hatten da bestimmt 10 Köter angeleint!!
Was mögen die da bloß gedreht haben????
Im Kostüm LKW waren bestimmt Wolfsfelle,die drehen da der mit den Wölfen in der Ville tanzt


----------



## Conbey (16. April 2010)

> die drehen da der mit den Wölfen in der Ville tanzt



Und da haben sie dich nicht gebeten mal so ein Kostüm anzuziehen??


----------



## WhiteBandit (16. April 2010)

Die hätten dem höchstens ein Häschen Kostüm gegeben und den Film genannten auf der Jagd nach Bugs Bunny


----------



## yogi71 (16. April 2010)

und ich wär der Jäger


----------



## Conbey (16. April 2010)




----------



## ~TOM~ (16. April 2010)

Jaja,ihr wisst schon das Buggs Bunny immer gewinnt und Elmer Fudd am Ende blöd da steht 

Yogi = http://outdoorcanada.ca/blogs/in_the_net/files/2009/05/elmer-fudd.gif


----------



## yogi71 (16. April 2010)

Shit, erkannt!


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2010)

Falls jemand noch zum Dreh will: ein Sauenkostüm & rosa-high-heel-transe zu vergeben, haben ihren Zweck erfüllt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (17. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Im Kostüm LKW waren bestimmt Wolfsfelle,die drehen da der mit den Wölfen in der Ville tanzt.



Oder: Der sich in 24 min. den Wolf radelt!


----------



## mahatma (18. April 2010)

Immer noch ne Menge Crash im Wald.







An der Kiesgrube liegen mal wieder 2 Bäume quer. Hat jemand ne Motorsäge und könnte die mal wegmachen? dankeganzlieb


----------



## Flitschbirne (19. April 2010)

Wollte gestern den Trail an den Bomblöchern fahren vorbei an diesen Angelteichen. Bis zur Wurzelpassage kommt man noch. Dann geht nix mehr. Alles voller umgeknickter Bäume. Selbst mit Tragen ist irgendwann Schluss. Also wenn wer ne Motorsäge hat darf sich da gerne mal austoben


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. April 2010)

Ja davon gibt es noch ein paar mehr Strecken wo man nur mit klettern weiter kommt. Ich denke es ist einfach nur Problematisch einfach mit einer Kettensäge drauf los zu sägen


----------



## Flitschbirne (19. April 2010)

Schon klar. Da wird der Förster was dagegen haben.

Die werden echt alle Hände voll zu tun haben zur Zeit. Soviele frisch geschnittene Meter Holz wie gestern hab ich lange nicht mehr gesehen in der Ville...

War sowieso ganz komisch gestern irgendwie. Trotz gutem Wetter waren alle Leute sehr aggressiv. Bei den Bombenlöchern kam uns auf einmal ein Hund entgegen gerannt wo wir dachten der fällt uns jetzt jeden Moment an. Wir das Rad schützend vor uns gehalten. Nach fast einer Minute kam dann der Besitzer komplett aus der Puste hinterher gerannt und hielt den Hund zurück. Ein Kumpel ihn höflich auf die Leinenpflicht im Wald hingewiesen und da ging es erst richtig los. Weil mit dem Herrchen nicht vernünftig zu reden war vor lauter Gebrüll und Beschimpfe haben wir einfach abgewunken und sind gefahren...

Knapp hinter dem Birkhof an einer Wegkreuzung saßen mehrere ältere Herren und Damen auf einer Bank. Mein Kumpel ganz kurz ein wenig zu feste gebremst, dass für einen kurzen Moment halt eine Bremsspur entstand. Auf einmal schrie uns einer von den Herren an als hätten wir ihn persönlich beleidigt. "Rabauken" war noch das harmloseste. War gestern echt froh als ich wieder zuhause war...


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2010)

Das macht alles Mutti Sonne!  So viele agressive "Betagte" wie bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen waren selten unterwegs - sind wahrscheinlich medikamentös alle falsch eingestellt Aber natürlich bleiben "wir" weiter höflich - und beim Bremsen "immer feste druff" LG, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (19. April 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...und beim Bremsen "immer feste druff" LG, der Pete.



Naja...wobei das ja auch nicht sein muss...


----------



## yogi71 (19. April 2010)

Ist das alles für morgen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10047


----------



## Conbey (19. April 2010)

Eingetragen!! 
Würde nur gerne vorher wissen, ob wir dann wieder in Richtung Heider Bergsee, 
Luxemburger Str. etc. fahren, denn dann würde ich mir gerne den Weg zum Wasserturm 
sparen.


----------



## yogi71 (19. April 2010)

Nee wir fahren Richtung Weilerswist! Wird aber sehr gemütlich morgen, da Yogine mitfährt!


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2010)

Naja...wobei das ja auch nicht sein  muss... 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
@Conbey: Also, ganz so einfach mach ich dir das nicht: Rutscher oder Lutscher! Entweder bike ich die Ville oder die Rentner biken mich! Wenn Besagte dafür kandidieren die Ville rückstandslos zu hinterlassen dann ist jeder Fußabdruck im Traktorschleim auch von Nordic Walkern zuviel (!auch gedankenlos hinterlassen) dann lieber mit Gehfrei auf des  eigenen Gassen im Dörfle bleiben und nie mehr breitensport treiben.... Ne, da will ich kein Lutscher sein und hinterlasse meinen "Fussabdruck"  Kommentiers mal, lieber Markus, hier ist Dialog gefragt! Lieber Gruss, Pete


----------



## Conbey (20. April 2010)

@Pete
Da kann ja jeder seine eigene Meinung zu haben, nur ich persönlich bin der Meinung, 
dass man so etwas nicht unbedingt machen muss, wenn nicht die Notwendigkeit dafür gegeben ist. Schließlich haben wir auch ein kleines Logo auf unseren Trikots wo DIMB drunter steht (mal Gedanken drüber mach).


----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2010)

So, sollten wir heute um 18.15 Uhr nicht pünktlich da sein, fahrt los! Kann sein das wir es nicht schaffen.


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2010)

Was ist den in diesem Haushalt los??? "Wir sind raus!" - "Schaffen ett nitt!" Habe mit der Guten extra noch frische Schlappen montiert für Erstbefahrung - da wird auch auf den Königsstuhl (oder heißt es: des Königs Stuhl?) gewartet!


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2010)

& ich bremse trotzdem!!!


----------



## Conbey (20. April 2010)

Das sollst du ja auch Pete, ist in manchen Situationen sogar ehr ratsam!  Aber es
kommt ja auf das wie an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2010)

Yep, will auch mal auf die DIMB aufmerksam machen! Regeln sollten wir schon einhalten, ausser es handelt sich um eine Notsituation!


----------



## Flitschbirne (20. April 2010)

Richtung Weilerswist? Super!!

Ich könnte theoretisch um 18:15 am ehemaligen Einhorn in Liblar sein. Mögt ihr mich da aufsammeln??


----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2010)

Da kommen wir aber nicht so ganz lang!


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. April 2010)

Finde ich auch gut dass ihr richtung Weilerswist fahrt. Dann werde ich wohl mit dabei sein, euch aber am Gut Londorf wieder verlassen. Danach gibt es ja eh nicht mehr so viele dolle Trails.


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. April 2010)

Es kann sein das ich es nicht schaffe!!
Wenn alles klappt habe ich Heute Abend das Gespräch wegen dem Haus!
Das wäre aber dann frühestens 17 Uhr,sollte das Heute klappen wäre ich nicht mit dabei!

Wenn ich also nicht pünktlich bin (5min.verspätung ist bei mir ja mittlerweile normal ) fahrt los!


----------



## Conbey (20. April 2010)

Hmm...Yogi nicht da, Tom nicht da...und wer macht uns den Guide?


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. April 2010)

Vielleicht nicht da  
Außerdem kennt der Patrik sich ja auch aus,hat Euch doch am Donnerstag auch Heim gebracht!!


----------



## Flitschbirne (20. April 2010)

Passt das denn mit 18:15 Einhorn??


----------



## Conbey (20. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich ehr nicht, da die Tour, wie ich eben gesehen habe für 18.30 ab 
Wasserturm angesetzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (20. April 2010)

Ja von mir aus auch später. Müsste euch nur irgendwie entgegen kommen. Kenne den Weg von Liblar zum Wasserturm leider nicht...


----------



## Patrik (20. April 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Ja von mir aus auch später. Müsste euch nur irgendwie entgegen kommen. Kenne den Weg von Liblar zum Wasserturm leider nicht...


 
Wir können uns um  17:45 am Bahnof treffen und dann gemütlich zum Wasserturm bike.
Sende Dir auch ne mail

Patrik


----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2010)

Soderle, wir sind raus! Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß!

Gruß
Yogine & Yogi


----------



## Bleiente (20. April 2010)

Na toll, das war es dann mit ganz langsam. Überlege nen Eintausch, denke da an schnellen Pete


----------



## Conbey (20. April 2010)

Quatsch Ente, wird nicht schnell! Großes Indianerehrenwort!


----------



## Bleiente (20. April 2010)

Ja hattest Recht, war nicht schnell (hechel). 
  Und alle Indianers hatten viele Federn für die Ville auf dem Weg.
   Nochmals vielen Dank an die Guides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (21. April 2010)

Hi Ihrs,

hab beim Ausräumen mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass ich noch 20 PowerBars (Geschmack Caramel) habe. Die sind in nem halben Jahr natürlich nicht mehr so lecker.

Hab ansonsten auch noch einige Grünpflanzen, zwei Palmen, Klamotten, Gläser und anderen Kram abzugeben, bei Interesse oder Fragen einfach melden 

LG

Katrin


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2010)

Wir könnten die Grünpflanzen nebst 2 Palmen in die Ville auswildern und in adäquater Form die Pappeln verringern - die Ville wird einfach nur BESSER aussehen!


----------



## Conbey (22. April 2010)

Dann hätten wir ja einen Tropical Trail


----------



## Poison_Girl (22. April 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir ja einen Tropical Trail



Jetzt noch Cocktails for free und junge, gebräunte und durchtrainierte Barjungs und ich überleg mir das mit Kanada noch mal


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2010)

Dann fall ich ja raus!


----------



## Poison_Girl (22. April 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann fall ich ja raus!



ach, aber zumindest bei durchtrainiert und gebräunt kannst Du doch sicher (bald) gut mithalten


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2010)

Danke


----------



## Poison_Girl (22. April 2010)

na, aber gerne doch  viel Spass im Harz.... was macht Ihr eigentlich da? SPAZIEREN GEHEN??????? soviele Berge kennen wir doch sonst gar nicht


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2010)

radeln natürlich! Brocken hoch und runter


----------



## Poison_Girl (22. April 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> radeln natürlich! Brocken hoch und runter



WOW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2010)

& dann noch mal hoch und runter... und dann Brocken erbrechen


----------



## mahatma (22. April 2010)

Brocken? Am Wochenende? Das ist wie Drachenfels, nur mit weniger Japanern!


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2010)

Wir haben dem Künni die Augen vernäht & jeder 'ne baumelnde Kamera dabei - wenn wir vor jeder Schikane "BANZAI" schreien wird's wohl gut 
gehn. Im Nahkampf ist die gefrorene Krakauer ungeschlagen!
ER schläft in der heiligen Stadt K-B-Heim ja schon im Auto - EINER, um sie alle zu knechten.....(Kleine Anleihe an einem sehr fischorientierten Filmspektakel) LG, der Pete.    ...SAURON würde HAIBIKE kaufen...


----------



## othom (25. April 2010)

Gestern die Komplette Bov Tour gefahren, sehr schön da oben, geile Trails 
Und so wenig los  das mit den Seen hat was


----------



## Yuma-F (26. April 2010)

othom schrieb:


> Gestern die Komplette Bov Tour gefahren, sehr schön da oben, geile Trails
> Und so wenig los  das mit den Seen hat was


 
Schöne Samstag-Nachmittag-Tour. Und das mit dem "Sehen" hat auch was...


----------



## othom (26. April 2010)

Das war ja euer Thema an dem Tag gewesen, von wegen getönten Sonnenbrillen und dem dadurch "sehen"  damit ihr nicht in die Seen fahrt


----------



## mahatma (26. April 2010)

Übrigens: Wer vom Wasserturm aus bergab dem A5 folgt, sollte mal hinter der Kreuzung Fasanenweiher, direkt an dem Holzstapel mit der Plane, links in den Wald abbiegen ...


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. April 2010)

DANKE  

Hatte mich um 19 Uhr glatt nochmal auf´s Rad geschwungen um das zu testen


----------



## Conbey (27. April 2010)

@Tom
Na dann kannst du mir das heute Nachmittag ja mal zeigen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2010)

@heimgebliebene Mäuse.de: Wärt ihr doch mal mitgefahren - das Zwerchfell braucht noch Zeit um zu heilen Federweg++ war in der Einzelverwandlung auf jeden Fall ein Ding, bin mit besserer Hälfte die Kästeklippen abwärts geschreddert & muss heute noch am "Permagrinsen" arbeiten - kommt grillen beim DocSchoof! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2010)

Oweia, bei den dauernden politischen Diskussionen: Das heißt nicht: Grillt den Schoof


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2010)

Ein Appetithäppchen für die Dienstagrunde gefunden - eng wird's zwischen den Bäumen (@white bandit) & mehr wird nicht verraten! Lieben Gruß, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (3. Mai 2010)

Fein Fein 

Sind ja bis jetzt nicht viele Teilnehmer!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2010)

& eng wird's trotzdem  Hab schon Übungsparcous aus Karton im Wohnzimmer ausgelegt!


----------



## mahatma (4. Mai 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ein Appetithäppchen für die Dienstagrunde gefunden - eng wird's zwischen den Bäumen (@white bandit) & mehr wird nicht verraten! Lieben Gruß, der Pete



Nicht rumorakeln, sondern Wissen weitergeben! Wo ist der Engpass?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hot-cilli (5. Mai 2010)

Dienstags Feierabend Tour,
ich wollte mich erst einmal bedanken für die schöne Tour gestern. Endlich mal wieder im alten Revier unterwegs gewesen! Habe mir überlegt heute mal von zu Hause aus in die Richtung los zu fahren. Mal sehen ob ich eine Verbindung finde...
Übrigens, bevor es hier irgendwelche Bemerkungen gibt, das linke Bein riecht noch etwas komisch ist aber noch dran.
Bis zum nächsten mal.
sonnige Grüße aus Kerpen,
Michael


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2010)

Die Bemerkungen, Sprüche usw sind schon länger online! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7119897#post7119897


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2010)

@Michael: Vielleicht doch mal den Geigerzähler einsetzen, war ja zu Wirtschaftswunderzeiten Köln's größte Deponie aus der das "Bächlein" kommt... Der anschließende "Gang zum Wasser" muss wohl bei größerer Truppe als Umfahrung ausgearbeitet werden (kann sich natürlich auch jeder'n Schaf aussuchen und den Hang hoch"riden") - aber von solchen
Events lebt das Ganze ja auch!? Nein, es hat keiner gelacht! LG, Pete (Nach ein bisschen Kurzzeitstudie vermarkten wir die Suppe glatt als Selftanner - also mich hat das Ergebnis voll überzeugt - noch nie so 'nen Alienartigen Radschuh besessen...)


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2010)

@mahatma: statt durch die Brust ins Auge erklärt mans besser einfach: 2 Pfade, ausgehend vom Waldweg in Kierberg (oberhalb vom Brückchen erste große Sackgasse links rein), den Pfad vom Wendehammer Margarethenstraße in Kierberg neben dem "Gedenkstein Gruhlwerk II" rein und besonders schön: hinter der rot-weißen Schrank an der Lux' wo's zum Gruhlsee runtergeht scharf links dem Weg abwärts folgen bis du den Weiher sehen kannst, hier geht um die Westhälfte ein Anglerpfädchen bis zum Ablauf an der Südseite - echt hübsch. Fährt man den Pfad von der Lux immer parallel zu den Gleisen kommt man in ein dickes Schotterareal,
vermutlich Reste Rangierbereich Gruhlwerk aus den 60'ern; vorsicht: fettes Schlehengestachel, mich hat's Sonntag schon geschmissen....LG, Pete.


----------



## mahatma (5. Mai 2010)

Da war ich schon länger nicht mehr unterwegs.
Ein Grund, um mal wieder hinzufahren.


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2010)

Jaaaaaa, fahr mal mit deinem Parkettverdichter da hin, dann geht da auch mal was für Sterbliche


----------



## Yuma-F (7. Mai 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @mahatma: statt durch die Brust ins Auge erklärt mans besser einfach: 2 Pfade, ausgehend vom Waldweg in Kierberg (oberhalb vom Brückchen erste große Sackgasse links rein), den Pfad vom Wendehammer Margarethenstraße in Kierberg neben dem "Gedenkstein Gruhlwerk II" rein und besonders schön: hinter der rot-weißen Schrank an der Lux' wo's zum Gruhlsee runtergeht scharf links dem Weg abwärts folgen bis du den Weiher sehen kannst, hier geht um die Westhälfte ein Anglerpfädchen bis zum Ablauf an der Südseite - echt hübsch. Fährt man den Pfad von der Lux immer parallel zu den Gleisen kommt man in ein dickes Schotterareal,
> vermutlich Reste Rangierbereich Gruhlwerk aus den 60'ern; vorsicht: fettes Schlehengestachel, mich hat's Sonntag schon geschmissen....LG, Pete.


 
Mein GPS-Gerät weigert sich stetig, mir diesen Track anzuzeigen, was nun ???


----------



## redrace (7. Mai 2010)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Mein GPS-Gerät weigert sich stetig, mir diesen Track anzuzeigen, was nun ???



HUHU
Wenn das der Bereich ist dann fehlt zumindest der südliche Teil des Weges, zumindest bei OSM, noch. Den westlichen Teil habe ich letztes Jahr schon bei OSM eingetragen. Ich denke auch auf anderen Karten wird dieser Weg nicht eingezeichnet sein. Wenn es zu dem Weg einen Track gibt dann her damit und ich pflege den dann bei OSM ein.

Schöne Grüße Meik, der bald wieder MTB fährt.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2010)

@Yuma-F: Lieber Franz, dort ist's von der Größe einfach so beschaulich, dass du dich problemlos auf's Bike setzen kannst und das austarierst
Es muss auch noch eine durchgehende Verbindung geben die an der Kierberger Bahnbrücke (vom Edeka hoch zur Kirche) rauskommt - da war
ich nur nach der Schlehenattacke nicht mehr beharrlich genug Logbuchauszug So. 2.5., Sternzeit 19:35 ".....im Steilanflug auf Kierberg mit haste-nich-watt-Sachen Pädchen verfolgt; tunnelartiges Gebüsch schon gedachterweis' durch Wegduck entschärft - DA: Titanenfaust rafft mich im Genick - zieht mich hoch - Klickies lösen aus, Bike fährt unbeirrt weiter......fluch,schrei,um-mich-schlag.....usw." What happened: War zwar geckogleich geduckt, aber 4cm starker Schlehendornast hatte sauber in die nach oben stehende Schlaufe vom Rucksack eingefädelt und so schleudersitzartigen Abgang verschafft Nä, was die Natur uns nicht alles noch bieten kann! es grüßt -geschüttelt, nicht gerührt - der Pete.


----------



## Yuma-F (7. Mai 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @Yuma-F: Lieber Franz, dort ist's von der Größe einfach so beschaulich, dass du dich problemlos auf's Bike setzen kannst und das austarierst


 
Und außerdem ist GPS sowieso Teufelszeug !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2010)

...was ich augenscheinlich zu erwähnen vergaß


----------



## Marc B (13. Mai 2010)

Hej Ville-Locals,

ich würde gerne eine Tour in der Ville fahren, doch kenne mich da nicht so gut aus. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch dort schöne Wege zeigen.

Ich würde mich sehr über ein Feedback von euch freuen

Viele Grüße aus Bonn,
Marc


----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2010)

Hi, Marc - in der Ville fahren doch nur (reusper) alte Männer! Das mit den schönen "Wegen" ist im Vergleich zu 7GB oder Region Wachtberg durchaus wörtlich zu nehmen (ja,ja - einige Trails öffnen sich hier nur bei Vollmond) Wir fahren i.d.R. im Bereich zwischen Bornheim-Merten und den alten Tagebauten Richtung Hürth-Berrenrath, immer vom Brühler Wasserturm-Parkplatz, Liblarer Straße 181 aus startend. Schau gerne mal vorbei - immer Dienstags um 18.15 Uhr startend haben wir 'ne wöchentliche Runde (bei der es uns i.d.R. immer gelingt Ortsunkundige in morastige Gewässer zu lotsen) - fällt bei Dauerregen, Schnee und vermutlich diversen Weltmeisterschaften schon mal aus, daher im LMB gerne Zeichen setzen. Wir kämpfen in der einen oder anderen Ecke - wie andere Bikekollegas auch - noch mit mehr als zahnstochergroßem Schnittholz - das erhöht aber nur den Reiz... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Marc B (14. Mai 2010)

> Region Wachtberg



Das klingt auch klasse. Wann fahrt ihr dort immer?


----------



## yogi71 (14. Mai 2010)

Hi Marc,

kommenden Mittwoch! Schau hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10047

Erwarte nicht zuviel! Keine Berge usw 

Hoffentlich hab ich bis dahin mein HR neu eingespeicht!


----------



## Conbey (14. Mai 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> kommenden Mittwoch!



Na super


----------



## yogi71 (16. Mai 2010)

Terminänderung!!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10047


----------



## Conbey (16. Mai 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Terminänderung!!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10047



 Juhu!!!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2010)

Nix nur Juhu, eintragen im LMB, oh Neureicher (man munkelt ihm wäre eine Menge Bargeld zugekommen - Aktion blaues Säckchen) Der Leitwolf weiß erst dann ob es was zu leiten gibt Immer noch satt, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (17. Mai 2010)

@Pete,
eigentlich hab ich ja nur darauf gewartet, dass du dich einträgst!


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2010)

Schlingel Wenn wir uns im Vorfeld gegenseitig belauern ist der lachende Yogi schon weg Muss das Arbeitspensum abwarten, anderenfalls als "Geisterfahrer" einsteigen LG, der Pete.


----------



## Conbey (18. Mai 2010)

Na da ruf ich doch schnell noch mal die Ghostbusters an!!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2010)

Da scheint ja jemand das mit dem "vergeistigen" ganz wörtlich genommen zu haben - wie konntest du denn dem Rudel abhanden kommen? War doch noch hell!


----------



## Conbey (19. Mai 2010)

Klassisches Miss(t)verständnis 

Passiert halt, wenn man noch nicht so ganz fit ist und einfach schon mal voraus fahren
möchte.


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2010)

& ich dachte wegen meiner dominanten Stellung am Rudelende immer: die, die vorne fahren sind fit! Aber man lernt ja ständig dazu... in punkto AHK: die Montagekosten sind die Variable, die Festkomponenten schenken sich nix. LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (27. Mai 2010)

mahatma schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wer vom Wasserturm aus bergab dem A5 folgt, sollte mal hinter der Kreuzung Fasanenweiher, direkt an dem Holzstapel mit der Plane, links in den Wald abbiegen ...



Wenn das nicht stärker frequentiert wird, wächst es wieder zu!


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2010)

Schreib ich mir ins Brevier!


----------



## redrace (27. Mai 2010)

mahatma schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht stärker frequentiert wird, wächst es wieder zu!



Wenn das der Weg ist der am Pingsdorfer See raus kommt hab ich das  heute gemacht! Aber da gibt es auf der Seite vom Gruhlsee eher Wege die zuwachsen! Aber da bin ich heute auch durchgeflogen!  Klick


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2010)

@mahatma: schönes Teil, hat Aufmerksamkeit verdient...Ich nenn' ihn mal den "Aal" weil er sich so schön windet Bin auch fleissig 2x gefahren, aber die recht neue dornige Flora in Seerichtung sieht gewollt aus! Binden wir doch mal in die Gruppe ein, bedankt! (Muss ja für den Durchmesser von deinem Profil immer 2x fahren - hält fit) LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2010)

&heute direkt noch mal; die erste Villezecke eingefangen - mußt ich wenigstens nicht alleine fahren!


----------



## Conbey (1. Juni 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> &heute direkt noch mal; die erste Villezecke eingefangen - mußt ich wenigstens nicht alleine fahren!



Hatte letzte Woche auch eine! :-(


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2010)

FSME Impfung an Bord ?

Hab mir jetz auch mal den Beinpelz abrasiert. Man munkelt das die Viecher es so schwerer haben sich vom Gras ans Bein abzustreifen.


----------



## hot-cilli (1. Juni 2010)

Hi Hubert,
ist ja mal ein ganz neuer Grund für kahle Beine

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Conbey (1. Juni 2010)

Hab ich aber auch schon mal gehört!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2010)

Sonst heute keiner dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> Hab ich aber auch schon mal gehört!



Also seit Samstag hab ich keine Zecke mehr gehabt  War denen wohl ein wenig zu feucht in Emmelshausen


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2010)

Bin heute raus!


----------



## othom (1. Juni 2010)

Hau mir immer ordentlich Autan auf die Beine, wenn ich es denn nicht vergesse  bis jetzt noch keine Zecke, hoffe das das so bleibt, kann die Viecher nicht ab.


----------



## Poison_Girl (1. Juni 2010)

Hi Ihr Zuhausegebliebenen 

Ich wollte mal ein kurzes Update raushauen, nachdem ich gestern hier in der Nähe von Ottawa zum ersten Mal "richtig" Mountainbiken war. Allerdings mit nem ollen Baumarktsfahrrad, aber egal.
Mit der Beschilderung klappts hier leider auch nicht viel besser als in der Eifel oder in Winterberg 
Obwohl es am Schluss mit Schildern und Karte doch ganz gut hingehauen hat. (Ein Kompass wäre allerdings auch sehr hilfreich gewesen, aber den hab ich im Reisegepäck irgendwie vergessen).
Ansonsten sind die Trails im Parc Gatineau eher mit Schotterpisten bei uns vergleichbar und mit den schwierigsten Geschichten kann die Ville locker mithalten (ich vermute, dass die Trails eher für die Touris angelegt worden sind). Mal sehen, ob ich irgendwann später mal was Anspruchsvolleres finde und hoffe, dass ich irgendwie auf magische Weise bis dahin ein cooles Bike und eine super Kondition finde 
Ab heute abend bin ich erst mal auf ner Farm, ein bisschen arbeiten und Geld sparen 

Wer wissen will, was ich da so mache (momentan weiss ich das selbst noch nicht), kann gern bei http://katrin-goes-to.blogspot.com  mitlesen.
Und über Post freu ich mich ja generell immer 
Das Coole hier ist nämlich: in Kanada gibts überall Internet for free... das ham die sicher extra für mich so gemacht 

Dann mal viele Grüße an alle und einen zecken-, mückenstich- und verletzungsfreien Sommer!!!

LG


Katrin

P.S.: wenn mir mal jemand erklärt, wie man hier Bilder einbindet, würd ich das auch mal machen *g*. Ansonsten gibts aber auch welche im Blog...


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Katrin,

schön von Dir zu hören und das es Dir gefällt!
Dann werd ich mal Deinen Blog verfolgen!

Vieeeeeel Spass in diesem schönen Land undbleib gesund

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Kazamatsuri (9. Juni 2010)

War ne schöne Tour gestern. Nur etwas schade, daß der Guido? (der neue - weiß den Namen nicht mehr genau) sich so schnell abgeseilt hat. Hoffe, wir haben ihn nicht so vergrault, daß er nicht mehr kommt. Soo schwer war der Lucretia-Single doch auch nicht - vor allem, wenn der 8-jährige Sohn vom Alex den auch schon fährt...

Wenigstens sinds am Ende noch 540 Hm geworden.

Wäre schön, wenn langsam mal ein paar Leute mehr kommen würden. KINDERS, der Winter ist VORBEI! Kommt raus aus euren Kellern und erhebt euch von euren Sofas, die Ville ruft...

Außerdem überlegen wir, auf Mittwoch oder Donnerstag zu wechseln, damit wir nach der Tour noch im Biergarten am Wasserturm ein entspanntes hopfenhaltiges Regenerationskaltgetränk oder ähnliches schlürfen können.

AN ALLE:
Sagt mal Bescheid, welcher Termin Euch lieber ist (Mi oder Do). Wir werden dann auf denjenigen Tag gehen, der die meisten Stimmen hat. Es wäre schön, wenn sich dann endlich mal ein mehr oder weniger fester Kreis von Leuten regelmäßig trifft, schöne Touren fährt und Spaß hat. Wenn genug Biker am Start sind, erwägen wir auch eine Aufteilung in verschiedene (Leistungs-)Gruppen, damit jeder Spaß hat und wir kein Sauerstoffzelt brauchen... Ansonsten richten wir uns nach dem Langsamsten, so daß auch Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger herzlich willkommen sind.

Laßt mal Eure Vorschläge hören, damit wir noch im Juni zu einem neuen Termin kommen. Klar, ich weiß, daß jetzt bald WM ist, aber selbst wenn Ihr während der WM nicht fahren könnt/wollt, überlegt Euch schonmal, welcher Tag Euch am besten liegt, um noch diesen Monat einen neuen, regelmäßigen Termin festzumachen.

Grüße
Kazamatsuri


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2010)

Bis Herbst hatten wir immer feste Fahrer die dabei waren! Kein Stress, die kommen schon wieder.


----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...Kein Stress...


Na das finde ich aber auch! 

Natürlich ist es schade, dass momentan nur so 
wenige dabei sind, aber ich für meinen Teil fahre dann, wann ICH das 
möchte, Zeit und Lust habe! 
Und solche Beiträge schrecken mich persönlich ehr ab, als das sie mich 
von der Couch holen!


----------



## Kazamatsuri (9. Juni 2010)

Hier macht keiner Streß - Du bist doch selber kaum noch dienstags da oder sagst auf die letzte Minute ab... Da muß man sich nicht wundern, daß keine Sau den Dienstag als festen Termin wahrnimmt. Ich hab mich selbst oft genug eingetragen und die Tour wurde von Dir dann ohne Begründung im letzten Moment abgesagt("Soderle, ich bin raus für heute"). Kein Wunder, daß sich die Leute, die dann das Gerede im Forum mitlesen, denken, och nee das hier ist nur etwas sporadisches, nix regelmäßiges, ernsthaftes, da brauch ich mich nicht zu motivieren.

Also nehmen wir das jetzt mal selbst in die Hand und bemühen uns um einen Termin, an dem möglicherweise mehr Leute kommen, auch wegen Biergarten nach der Tour.

Außerdem ist der Sommer schon da und das Wetter ist schon lange genug so, daß man fahren kann. Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht, auf was die Leute noch warten. Wir sind schließlich den gesamten Winter durchgefahren, egal ob Schnee, Frost oder sibirischer Wind.

@ Conbey:
Niemand zwingt Dich zu irgendwas, es geht hier um ein lockeres, geselliges Miteinanderfahren mit möglichst vielen Leuten. Du scheinst ja sowieso Schwierigkeiten zu haben, Dich im Wald zu orientieren und bei der Gruppe zu bleiben, von daher schreckst Du mich persönlich auch eher ab. Abgesehen davon fährt glaub ich jeder abseits vom Dienstagstermin sein eigenes Programm - mich selber eingeschlossen. Darum ging es im Beitrag zwar gar nicht aber egal... Brauchst hier nicht gleich rumzuweinen...wenns dir nicht gefällt, bleib auf der Couch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich habe Euch allen gesagt das ich in der Ville nur vierzehtägig fahre, ichhab auch noch einen Job, wo es kurzfristig dazu kommen kann das ich es nicht schaffe! Begründen muss ich hier nix. Dann nimm Du mal in die Hand, letztes Jahr waren wir die größte Gruppe die regelmässig Dienstags unterwegs war(mit BG besuch)
Der Dienstag wurde schon extra rausgesucht. Der BG macht im Sommer auch Dienstags auf.
Viel Spass


----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> @ Conbey:
> Du scheinst ja sowieso Schwierigkeiten zu haben, Dich im Wald zu orientieren und bei der Gruppe zu bleiben, von daher schreckst Du mich persönlich auch eher ab. Abgesehen davon fährt glaub ich jeder abseits vom Dienstagstermin sein eigenes Programm - mich selber eingeschlossen. Darum ging es im Beitrag zwar gar nicht aber egal... Brauchst hier nicht gleich rumzuweinen...wenns dir nicht gefällt, bleib auf der Couch!



 Wie der Yogi schon gesagt hat ich muss mich hier nicht rechtfertigen, vor allem nicht für so dämliche Kommentare!
Den Rest den ich mir gerade dazu denke schreib ich hier jetzt besser mal nicht!

Aber ich denke du hast Recht organisier du mal und lass mich einfach in 
Ruhe denn auf solche Leute wie dich leg ich ganz bestimmt keinen Wert.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (10. Juni 2010)

:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2010)

@Schaum vor'm Mund Andiamo, liebe Freunde! Es muss vollkommen ok sein, das der praktizierende (bikende) Teil des Forums festlegt wann's passt. Der anschliessende kleine Zusammensetzer ist schliesslich für's miteinander das einzig wirklich fördernde im Biergarten - ich fahr' ja nich' um 20 verschiedene Verschleissprofile vom Nobby Nic zu seh'n... damit also aus dem Biker vor mir auch Persönlichkeit entsteht ist im Sommer das Zusammensitzen danach für mich Bestandteil des Ganzen - und dann richte ich mich nach den Öffnungszeiten... Ob beim Kernstück der Karte das Konzept des Wasserturms aufgeht bezweifel ich leider - da können wir dann wieder wechseln. Kernpunkt aus dem Stutengezänke: die ganze Absagerei nervt, weil sich Leute aufeinander einstellen & planen. Hier vielleicht zukünftig mal mit der Regierung im Vorfeld sprechen (da kommt's wahrscheinlich her), dann klappt's auch mit dem Nachbarn. Resumé: wichtig ist, dass jemand fährt & im Sektor die Plattform dafür findet; & aus 4 tagelang angekündigten Mitfahrern nicht 4x "Soderle,...." entsteht - zeigt den Newcomern die Trails
LG, der Pete (mit viel Verständnis für phasenweise Reibungshitze)


----------



## st_mages (11. Juni 2010)

Mein Problem ist, dass IHR den Winter durchgefahren seid und somit einen nicht vergleichbaren Fitnessstand erarbeitet habt - will halt nicht die Bremse sein.

Ausserdem war der Dienstagstermin schon ewig nicht mehr im LMB eingetragen - das ihr euch trotzdem trefft, ist für mich überraschend.


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juni 2010)

HEy, keiner ist ne Bremse! Wenn Du Zeit hast, trag Dich ein. 

LG
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2010)

@St Mages: Aus dem vorherigen Gekakel resultierend: werde mich mal zwingen auch die kurzen Ausritte ins LMB einzustellen; ich steige mehrmals die Woche über am Heider Bergsee ein um dann über den alten Pilz (früher war da mal 'ne Schutzhütte in Pilzform) & die Maiglerwiese & den Kletterpark am Wasserturm wieder rauszukommen; gerade mal roundabout 10Km, um das Büro aus dem Kopf zu trimmen. Wie ist die Anreise von Hürth? Falls KVB können wir auch von Brühl-Mitte aus starten Kondition kein Problem, hier geht's um Spass & Federweg LG, der Pete.


----------



## st_mages (11. Juni 2010)

Die Anreise zum Wasserturm sollte sich seit vergangenem Jahr als tektonisch stabil erwiesen haben. 

Mensch Pete:
Bin doch gefühlte 12000mal mitgefahren - Scott Ransom, mehr Federweg als Fahrkönnen, Raucher...klingelts?


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juni 2010)

Der Pete ist ja schon was älter!


----------



## Kazamatsuri (11. Juni 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... Kernpunkt aus dem Stutengezänke: die ganze Absagerei nervt, weil sich Leute aufeinander einstellen & planen...Resumé: wichtig ist, dass jemand fährt & im Sektor die Plattform dafür findet; & aus 4 tagelang angekündigten Mitfahrern nicht 4x "Soderle,...." entsteht - zeigt den Newcomern die Trails...



@ Pete:
 Genau das meinte ich, endlich mal einer, der es begriffen hat und nicht gleich rumätzt "dann mach deinen Scheiß doch selber", anstatt mal die eigentliche Problematik zu sehen und konstruktiv zu antworten. Es geht hier nur um biken mit möglichst vielen Leuten und nicht um "wir waren ja letztes Jahr die tollste, schönste und größte Gruppe, irgendwann werden sie schon kommen - auch wenn erst im Herbst". Da wurde auch mit Sicherheit nicht so oft abgesagt, wie in letzter Zeit...




st_mages schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass IHR den Winter durchgefahren seid und somit einen nicht vergleichbaren Fitnessstand erarbeitet habt - will halt nicht die Bremse sein.
> 
> Ausserdem war der Dienstagstermin schon ewig nicht mehr im LMB eingetragen - das ihr euch trotzdem trefft, ist für mich überraschend.



@ st_mages:
 Genau das war der Grund, den Dienstagstermin ein wenig zu reanimieren und vielleicht einen Tag zu finden, an dem mehr Leute können und auch der Biergarten aufhat. Der hat nämlich regulär erst ab Mittwoch geöffnet - Mo + Di nur auf Anfrage. Ich glaube jedoch nicht, daß er extra für drei/vier Nasen aufmacht, aber das wissen andere Schlaumeier ja besser... 
Wo nix im LMB steht, findet auch nichts statt, denken die Leute. Aber wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe, es wird eine lockere Runde mit Quatschen und kein CC-Race, so daß du und auch z.B. gonzo26 gerne willkommen seid. Erst wenn so viele Leute kommen, daß sich zwei verschiedene Leistungsklassen herauskristallisieren, wird eine Aufteilung in 2 Gruppen erwägt. Das sollte aber niemanden abschrecken. Im Vordergrund steht nach wie vor entspanntes Radeln, neue Leute kennenlernen und quatschen. Somit ist jedermann willkommen.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, daß wieder mehr Biker den Weg zum Wasserturm oder sonstigen Treffpunkten finden. Auch ich werde jetzt öfter mal ne Tour ins LMB reinsetzen (danke Pete für die Steilvorlage). Mal sehen, was die Zukunft so bringt...

Ansonsten: Deutschland vor, noch ein Tor!

Grüße
Kazamatsuri


----------



## Erftmtb (11. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich denke dass ich die Tour wie auch schon letzte Wochen übernehmen kann, wenn Yogi nicht kann. Wir sollten uns nur, wenn möglich vorher abstimmen wer den Termin reinstellt bzw. wer die Vertretung übernimmt wenn mal einer nicht kann.
Momentan habe ich durch meine Skaterennen wenig zeit. Ich werde aber versuchen den Dienstag zumindest alle 14 Tage einzuplanen.

Können ja am kommenden Dienstag mal nee Labertour machen und das weitere Vorgehen abstimmen.

Bis denne 
Alex


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2010)

So geht Biken heute!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2010)

Köttinger Seenplatte an Giftfisch: laut LaDiLo WDR2 hat der durchschnittlich ausgewertete Fischbestand mehr PET-Bestand an Bord als Rewe's Plastiktüten - so leid es mir tut für die angelführende Brut (huch, ein Reim) gibt's also für die Sommersaison wahrscheinlich noch 'nen Freifahrschein für die Region ohne Konfliktpotential zwischen Petrijüngern und Bikern, mal auf dem Schirm behalten.... LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juni 2010)

...und wenn wir da rein fallen?? Nicht das ich so einen Fisch mit drei Augen verschlucke!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juni 2010)

Hast doch schon Erfahrung mit dem "3. Auge" - organisch braucht's dann auch kein Käbelchen mehr zum Recorder!


----------



## Kazamatsuri (14. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, Dienstag dann zum "Schatz, wir müssen reden...". Bin dabei.

Bis dann

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2010)

....& laßt mir Dienstag ja alle Waffen zu hause, sonst muss die Gute meinen Fullface tragen!


----------



## Bleiente (14. Juni 2010)

@st mages
   Der morgige Dienstag ist die ultimative Gelegenheit für fehlende Kondition. 
  Ich, die Olle vom Pete bremse sie garantiert alle aus.


----------



## Conbey (14. Juni 2010)

Keine Angst Pete, ich werde nicht da sein! 1. Weil ich keinen Bock habe mit irgendwelchen Flachpfeifen zu diskutieren und der 2. Grund geht hier niemanden was an (ich denke aber, dass der Yogi dich aufklären kann).


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2010)

Mein Guter, dann können wir ja nur über TOP1 reden.... Mir fehlt' prinzipiell so nach den ersten 3 KM schon die Luft zum diskutieren; da stellt sich das Problem nicht: Ergo - du kannst dir einen Lungenflügel stilllegen lassen oder rauchst wie Schlot! Na, zugegebener Maßen keine TOP-Alternativen...
Aber warum Hütte nicht verlassensfähig? - Giftalarm vom Chemiepark??? Sach an, ich schließ dann die heimischen Fenster


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2010)

...die Olle vom Pete...  Ich kannte bisher nur die "Olle vom Boyst"  bei der war's wärmer!


----------



## Conbey (14. Juni 2010)

Nein, dass hat hier nix zu suchen! Frag den Yogi morgen und geh aber mal davon aus, dass es was ernsteres ist!!


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2010)

Capito


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2010)

@St Mages - Können ja mal 'ne Raucherrunde biken Aber ohne Filter, der geht ja im Wald nitt ömm... Juhu, hier ergibt sich ein neues Forum weil's ja so polarisiert! Smoke on, der Pete.


----------



## Vertexto (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo meine lieben Ville Biker....
ich bin seit geraumer Zeit auch mal wieder im Forum unterwegs und muß mit entsetzen feststellen das der Umgagston doch sehr gelitten hat, ist irgend etwas passiert das ich verpasst habe?????
Also wenn Ihr euch nicht vertragt komme ich Dienstags auch mal wieder vorbei und dann ist schluss mit lustig.......
Leider habe ich aber am Di. noch Nachtschicht und würde dann gerne am Mi den 16.06 gegen 18:00 Uhr ne Runde durch die Ville drehen,jemand Bock ?? fahre auch ganz langsam, versprochen.
LG Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2010)

Ein Mann, ein Wort (sich mit nur EINEM Wort zu beleidigen haben wir noch nicht geschafft!) Prima, da haben wir ja schon mal 2 Touren mit Villebezug, ergo hat die Zänkerei ja schon Früchtchen getragen.... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Vertexto (15. Juni 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ein Mann, ein Wort (sich mit nur EINEM Wort zu beleidigen haben wir noch nicht geschafft!) Prima, da haben wir ja schon mal 2 Touren mit Villebezug, ergo hat die Zänkerei ja schon Früchtchen getragen.... LG, der Pete.



Nee lieber Pete, sooooo war das nicht gemeint ich bin doch immer ganz brav 
War heute Nachmittag gegen 15-16 Uhr mal unterwegs um zu testen ob ich noch fahren kann,fazit geht gerade noch so, und am Heiderbergsee kam mir noch der Mike entgegen hat mich aber wahrscheinlich nicht erkannt....
LG Gerd


----------



## Bleiente (15. Juni 2010)

War schon schön.
  Nur  bei der Rolle rückwärts an dem so unbekanntem See (der mit Angler als Naturdenkmal), wo ich die gut in Brombeeren getarnte Viererkombination auf einmal nehmen wollte, hat sich mein Handy aus dem Rucksack geschmuggelt, Mist. Als mein Ritter eben davon erfuhr, schnappte er sich sofort den Schwarzen + Garmin und will das Teil trotz PFT retten (die Angler sind ja auch resistent). 


> Hast doch schon Erfahrung mit dem "3. Auge"


Ich hoffe ich sehe ihn nochmal normal wieder, mit oder ohne Handy, ich nehm ihn auch mit drei Augen wieder zurück.
Bis zur nächsten Runde.


----------



## redrace (15. Juni 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Nee lieber Pete, sooooo war das nicht gemeint ich bin doch immer ganz brav
> War heute Nachmittag gegen 15-16 Uhr mal unterwegs um zu testen ob ich noch fahren kann,fazit geht gerade noch so, und am Heiderbergsee kam mir noch der Mike entgegen hat mich aber wahrscheinlich nicht erkannt....
> LG Gerd



HUHU
Hab ich den wenigstens gegrüßt? Ich war heute trainieren und hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich die Augen quer im Kopf stehen.
Wenn nicht dann entschuldige ich mich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit und gelobe Besserung!

Ich weiss ja nicht ob der Weg(grau gestrichelt) klick hier bekannt ist.  Der verläuft oberhalb des Heiderbergsee und kommt am Wendehammer Ginsterhang raus, da wo die Treppe runter zum Wanderweg A3 geht. Ein schöner Singeltrail der ungefähr in der MItte noch einen Abzweig hat. Der musste heute aber warten. War ja schließlich Training!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2010)

> War heute Nachmittag gegen 15-16 Uhr mal unterwegs um zu testen ob ich  noch fahren kann,fazit geht gerade noch so, und am Heiderbergsee kam mir  noch der Mike entgegen hat mich aber wahrscheinlich nicht erkannt....


Gerd, watt hast du getan???? 30kg abgenommen und nackend gefahren? Normal erkennt man uns doch am Rahmen (& neuerdings am rüden Umgangston?) Leider ohne Handy zurückgekommen - time to say goodbye Versuche den Heider zu schaffen, Eintrag ins LMB soll bis 16 Uhr fallen - LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2010)

@Redrace: Wenn der Weg kein leichter sein wird weil immer noch 2 mittelfette Tujabäume aus der letzten Bewindung da liegen - das kenn' & lieb' ich weil die Brennesseln' die frischsten der ganzen Ville sind - man wird da immer schneller Fahr ihn immer von der Treppe aus - die Zahl der Hindernisse sollte aber ZWEI betragen LG, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (16. Juni 2010)

HUHU
Hab ich den wenigstens gegrüßt? Ich war heute trainieren und hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich die Augen quer im Kopf stehen.
Wenn nicht dann entschuldige ich mich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit und gelobe Besserung!


Hi Mike,
klar haben wir, Du hast genickt und ich auch, hab dich ja auch erst im letzten Moment gesehen so schnell wie Du warst
Wofür Trainierst Du denn schon wieder, für die nächste Feuerwehr WM?
Na hoffentlich haste da mehr Glück als beim letzten mal.
LG


----------



## redrace (16. Juni 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @Redrace: Wenn der Weg kein leichter sein wird weil immer noch 2 mittelfette Tujabäume aus der letzten Bewindung da liegen - das kenn' & lieb' ich weil die Brennesseln' die frischsten der ganzen Ville sind - man wird da immer schneller Fahr ihn immer von der Treppe aus - die Zahl der Hindernisse sollte aber ZWEI betragen LG, der Pete.



Das ist er! Weisst Du auch wo der Abzweig raus kommt?


----------



## redrace (16. Juni 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> HUHU
> Hi Mike,
> klar haben wir, Du hast genickt und ich auch, hab dich ja auch erst im letzten Moment gesehen so schnell wie Du warst
> Wofür Trainierst Du denn schon wieder, für die nächste Feuerwehr WM?
> ...



HUHU
Die FW-WM fällt dieses Jahr für mich aus! Ich trainiere einfach nur so für mich und die paar Rennen, nix großes,  die ich diese Jahr noch fahren möchte. Immer nur Grundlage fahren ist mir auf die Dauer zu langweilig, deshalb fahre ich auch mal etwas schneller!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2010)

@redrace: für mich endet das Ding an einer Zufahrt zu der oben gelegenen Gigaobstplantage (das Teil sieht man komischerweise von nirgendwo sonst) 
von der Waldseite her; die geht dann von der Tujahecke runter über einen übelst vom Harvester malträtierten Wirtschaftsweg direkt an die vom Heider hochkommende Verbindung zu Wasserturm/Schnorrenberg. Mission verstanden; gehe mit'm Gerd _Stichweg _suchen, der ist eh' nesselresistent LG, der Pete


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben Ville Biker....
> *fahre auch ganz langsam*, versprochen.
> LG Gerd



Das habe ich noch niiiiiieeeee erlebt !!!!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch niiiiiieeeee erlebt !!!!


.....und datt gibt's auch nie; Gerd sein "ganz langsam" ist mein "Huch, die Kette glüht!!!" - nach kurriosem Hin & Her haben wir uns trotzdem noch gefunden und neben Nessel,Brombeer und Distel auch noch Rubinie/Akazienzöglinge ins Logbuch eingetragen... Pete, plutgetränkt


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> .....und datt gibt's auch nie; *Gerd sein "ganz langsam" ist mein "Huch, die Kette glüht!!!*" - nach kurriosem Hin & Her haben wir uns trotzdem noch gefunden und neben Nessel,Brombeer und Distel auch noch Rubinie/Akazienzöglinge ins Logbuch eingetragen... Pete, plutgetränkt


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juni 2010)

BREAKING NEWS: der Biergarten am Wasserturm hat während der WM auch Mo und Die auf, tuet euch also keine Zwänge an! Überträgt alle Spiele live auf Leinwand und TV; da klappt's auch mit den Nachbarn....LG, Pete.


----------



## Vertexto (17. Juni 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> .....und datt gibt's auch nie; Gerd sein "ganz langsam" ist mein "Huch, die Kette glüht!!!" - nach kurriosem Hin & Her haben wir uns trotzdem noch gefunden und neben Nessel,Brombeer und Distel auch noch Rubinie/Akazienzöglinge ins Logbuch eingetragen... Pete, plutgetränkt



Hi Pete,
hat mich gefreut das es gestern doch noch geklappt hat, sehr nett war auch eine Persönlichen absager in form von Bleiente zu senden, auch nicht schlecht wenn die Frau das Hobby des Herrn Gemahlen teilt und dann auch noch zu später Stunde mit dem selben aufbricht in die Ville, aber ich habe auf euch gewartet um den rest des Weges gemeinsam gen Wasserturm zu radeln.
Sorry wenn ich schon wieder zu sehr auf Tempo gedrückt habe
Ich werde mich aber bessern und in 15-20 Jahren macht der Demographische Wandel auch vor mir nicht halt und werde automatisch langsamer
LG
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (17. Juni 2010)

Trainiere mal weniger, dann wirst Du auch langsamer. Der Gerd ist wieder da!

Hier was für die Villianer, was leichtes!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10348


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (17. Juni 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Trainiere mal weniger, dann wirst Du auch langsamer. Der Gerd ist wieder da!
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10348



Hi Jürgen,
noch weniger???????
dann zeigt meine Waage bald 3 stellig an#
Bin ja froh das ich noch keine Stützräder brauche.....
LG Gerd


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2010)

Quatsch Gerd, lass dir nix einreden.
Hau rein bis die Waden patzen und die Kette glüht.
Liber tot als zweiter, oder ?


----------



## Bleiente (17. Juni 2010)

> dann zeigt meine Waage bald 3 stellig an


Tja, früher war mal FDH In, jetzt müssen alle schwitzen.


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juni 2010)

Halt, stopp, andante! Wir schätzen auch den "langsamen" Gerd sehr; wenn er in seiner gemütliche Weise vorpedaliert birgt das folgende Vorteile: 1) die Bache ist schon informiert und wartet auf zwei Beinen auf das Gefolge; 2) der Jäger hat die Wumme schon an der Wange und erblickt ein dankbares Ziel 3) der Wanderfreund hat mit scharfem Stein seinen Stock gespitzt und verharrt vor'm Trailausgang in Defenderpose - Fazit: datt isset doch watt wir alle suchen - erst der "langsame" Gerd bringt den Kick!
Be prepared - der Pete (Member of the trust "langsame Jünger des Gerd" - formerly called "Einer, um sie alle zu knechten") aus der Postschweissphase, der Pete.


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Juni 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> .....und datt gibt's auch nie; Gerd sein "ganz langsam" ist mein "Huch, die Kette glüht!!!" - nach kurriosem Hin & Her haben wir uns trotzdem noch gefunden und neben Nessel,Brombeer und Distel auch noch Rubinie/Akazienzöglinge ins Logbuch eingetragen... Pete, plutgetränkt



Na was für ein GLÜCK das ich es dann doch nicht mehr Pünktlich zum Parkplatz geschafft habe!!!!
So ein Paar Wochen Urlaub und Sonne auf den Pelz brennen lasse zehren ganz gemein an der Kondition...da muss ich erst bei Doc Fuentes nen Termin machen um bei Gerd´s "ganz langsam,VERSPROCHEN" mithalten zu können


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2010)

Hossa, Tom, habt ihr in Balkanien stets ganze Rinderhälften gegrillt? Nach gestrigem kurzen Sichtkontakt (vorbeifliegendes Auto) hielt ich dein Seitenprofil für 'ne Sat-Schüssel (mit LNB hinten montiert, wobei klar sein dürfte in welche Richtung die Ausbuchtung zeigte) - nix wie druff auffet Bike!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2010)

Wobei.....du sahst sehr zufrieden aus & in dir ruhend!


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Juni 2010)

Tja,so langsam muss ich echt mal wieder den Hintern hoch bekommen und was tun,hab ja grade noch vieeeel zeit(noch 7 Wochen FREI!!!) und werde mich ab nächster Woche bei jeder gelegenheit auf´s Rad stürzen,will ja wieder so rank und schlank werden wie du


----------



## Pete04 (20. Juni 2010)

Datt ist nich' rank & schlank, hier droht der Hungertod! Bei 5 Gören im Haushalt hat 'ne ordentliche Frikadelle in unserem Kühlschrank die Halbwertzeit eines Hasenfurzes - Klartext: ich muss quasi schon in der Kühlbox drinsitzen um die Bullette noch zu bekommen. Da geht's nicht um die Figur sondern ums überleben! Sei doch so nett und setz' ein paar von deinen Anläufen spontan kurz rein, damit man mal wieder Sichtkontakt bekommt - beim Gerd muss ich immer mit'm Po sprechen, den kenn ich von hinten besser als sein Gesicht! Mögen die 7 Wochen die deinen sein,
~TOM~Tschugg! LG, dein Physioberater Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Juni 2010)

Gerne werde ich meine Runden eintragen,warte noch auf ne Sattelstütze,müsste Morgen aber kommen,dann gehts auch schon los,mal Morgens und mal 
Nachmittags....je nach Lust und Laune(Wetter)!!

Und bei mir wirst du wohl selten die Rückansicht haben 
Denke ich werde Donnerstag mit meinem Training beginnen,aber erst Nachmittags,Morgens werde ich gezwungen mit in ein Schwedisches Einrichtungshaus zu fahren....darf aber nicht mehr ins Smáland,das ist nur bis 10


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2010)

Wohnst Du noch oder shoppst du schon?  Nimm limitiert Euronen mit, bei den Damen gibt's nach Betreten vom großen I. meist kein Halten mehr! Habe mal 18.30 eingenetzt um vor dir die  frischen Nesseln zu testen, haben am Ginsterhang des besten Biss - obwohl, die Pingsdorfer sind auch nicht schlecht, serviert an Bikerwade! Live long & prosper, der Pete


----------



## Kazamatsuri (23. Juni 2010)

Feine Tour gestern Kinners,

danke nochmal an alle  Beteiligten. Auch das gemütliche Beisammensitzen im Birkhof war schön. 
Es wird jetzt immer dienstags eine Tour im LMB stehen, damit wir eine Regelmäßigkeit reinbekommen und die Leute sehen, da findet jeden Dienstag was statt.

Bis nächsten Dienstag dann...

Grüße

Kazamatsuri


----------



## Pete04 (23. Juni 2010)

Dann könnt ich ja auch eine ab Euskirchen reinstellen & wir organisieren 'ne Sternfahrt! Hoffentlich weiß der Mob das schlagartige Überangebot zu schätzen! Herr, lass jeden Tag 'nen Dienstag sein....


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Juni 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wohnst Du noch oder shoppst du schon?  Nimm limitiert Euronen mit, bei den Damen gibt's nach Betreten vom großen I. meist kein Halten mehr!



Besser noch,hab die Oma mitgenommen und so keine Kohle gelassen...alles gesponsort 





Pete04 schrieb:


> Habe mal 18.30 eingenetzt um vor dir die  frischen Nesseln zu testen, haben am Ginsterhang des besten Biss - obwohl, die Pingsdorfer sind auch nicht schlecht, serviert an Bikerwade! Live long & prosper, der Pete



Wollte auch so ab 18:30 los...aber Frau hat mir wieder nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht,muss leider malochen!Werde dann jetzt in der schönen Sonne eine Runde drehen!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2010)

Werde Heute so ab 17 Uhr mal für eine !!!!!GEMÜTLICHE!!!! (garantiert) Runde in die Ville fahren,muss was für die Kondition und wie Pete meinte,was gegen die Satelitenschüssel Optik tun!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2010)

@Tom: Hat leider erst um kurz vor 8 für's Bike gereicht, war aber mit dem Supersonnenlicht im Wald bereichernd Kann ich die Großmutter auch mal mitnehmen - oder gibt's da Stundentarife beim Shoppen? www.ich-leih-mich-deine-Oma.de  LG, der Pete.


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. Juni 2010)

Wie schaut es denn Heute aus,wollte wieder so ab 18 Uhr ne Runde drehen,wenn sich keiner findet muss Junior dran glauben und kommt im Hänger als Begleitung mit 

Werd die Oma mal fragen ob ich sie verleihen darf 
Morgen Vormittag geht´s zu meiner Schwester,da lade ich die Familie aus und fahre zum Nürburgring,werde ne Runde drehen um zu sehen was die Kondition sagt!!Danach ist Grillen bei Schwester angesagt,Patenkind hat Geburtstag!!


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2010)

www.tom-ich-komm:daumen:


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2010)

....& bring zumindest 'en Bild von Oma mit - solche Menschen sollte man auf der Straße nett grüßen!


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2010)

Die bessere Hälfte von allen zeigte sich heute dem Gedanken der Just-for-Women-only-Fraktion aufgeschlossen; es wird also zukünftig mit etwas Glück eine neue (naja, sie sind uns ja wohlbekannt) Fraktion geben, be prepared! Hoffnungsvoll, geschlechtsneutral, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2010)

...und wenn da irgengwelche Typen im Wald rumstehen wird geschossen


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juni 2010)

@Tom: Kommt da noch 'en Terminchen, oder wie lösen wir das Problemchen?


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Juni 2010)

Terminchen ist drin!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juni 2010)

@Tom; isch Blöd'chen - hast PN'chen


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Juni 2010)

Lass mich nicht allein mit dem Herrn "huch die Kette glüht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juni 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Lass mich nicht allein mit dem Herrn *"huch die Kette glüht"*



Oh oh armer Tom , stell schon mal das Sauerstoffzelt auf


----------



## Vertexto (29. Juni 2010)

Alles halb so Wild,
aber wo is der Termin geblieben Tom?
oder muss ich mich beim Wasserturm eintragen?


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juni 2010)

Lieber Gerd,der Termin war für Gestern und wir haben 10 Minuten gewartet 
Heute habe ich andere verpflichtungen


----------



## Vertexto (29. Juni 2010)

Oh
ich bin alt verzeiht mir


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juni 2010)

He Gerd, 'ne 24-stündige Verzögerung gilt bestenfalls als LEICHTE Amnesie, hast ja den Ort noch gefunden!


----------



## Bleiente (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn der Tom seinen eigenen Termin verschwitzt hätte, würd ich sagen es liegt an den Radlern im Biergartentrail. Die waren schon verblockt.


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe das es nicht der letzte verblockte Trail im Biergarten war 
Beim nächsten mal dann wieder mit vollem Einsatz!


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juli 2010)

& ich sach' immer wieder: denkt bei der A-Line durch den Garten an die Schoner


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juli 2010)

Für Viele zuviel, die Hitze!  Kurzer sonntäglicher Dialog am Weiher, nachdem man missmutig, angepupertem (& vermeitlich glücklosem) Angler durch ins Brombeergebüsch Ausweichen den Weg (zugegeben: ein recht kleiner Forstweg) großzügigst freigegeben hat: Mr.Puper: "Das ist hier kein Fahrradweg³" (³: hat sich mehrfach wiederholt, der Gute, hörte sich selber wohl gern reden) Die Antwort "Iss ja auch kein Fahrrad - issen BIKE" hat er sich ohne Hilfe nicht erschliessen können, nach wenig wiedergabefähigem Fortsatz der Konversation (möge der heilige DIMB mir verzeihen) zog er nach Haus (...und schlug dort Frau und Kinder vermutlich)...Merke: nicht alle Waldrandgruppen sind durch Freundlichkeit zugänglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (6. Juli 2010)

Welcher See?


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juli 2010)

Der Pi.do.see (muss hier den Hacker einsetzen, Sauenquäler liest mit) Falls sich datt nicht erschliesst, bitte PN! LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juli 2010)

Kurzes Ründchen ca. 18.15 h ab Heider Richtung Gruhlsee & dann noch ein, zwei Pückelchen Richtung Wasserturm - Halbfinale vorverarbeitend... LG, der Pete


----------



## Flitschbirne (9. Juli 2010)

Bin raus. Einfach zu warm. Lieg aber mit Bike am Bleibtreusee mit kühlem Bier inner Hand


----------



## Yuma-F (9. Juli 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Lieg aber mit Bike am Bleibtreusee mit kühlem Bier inner Hand


 
Wenn du auch noch ein Glas dazu benutzt, hast du mehr vom Bier


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juli 2010)

Klingt nach 'nem Technik-Thread -aber für's Bier sollt das doch sitzen LG, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coloni (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Treffpunkt für moregn ist der Wasserturm in Pingsdorf?

Ich tele nachher mal mir einigen Leute, dann sind wir morgen viellciht dabei.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## psychohit (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich war letztes Jahr 1x mit euch gefahren. Hatte großen Spaß gemacht, aber leider hats dann nicht mehr hingehauen. Doch jetzt bin ich wieder da. Wann fahrt ihr die nächste Runde durch die Ville, evtl am Wochenende?


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2010)

Na, da ist ja mal Response Normalerweise immer Dienstags ab Wasserturm Brühl, Liblarer Straße 181, 50321 Brühl - Abfahr 18.30 Uhr;
bei Verspätung kurz Ansage per Handy oder PN, es wird gewartet und es zählt das Gemeinschaftsevent: Just-for-fun.... Guides sind Wechselware,
Trails sind endlich wieder freigeforstet...LG, der Pete, Mitglied JFFR


----------



## psychohit (12. Juli 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Na, da ist ja mal Response Normalerweise immer Dienstags ab Wasserturm Brühl, Liblarer Straße 181, 50321 Brühl - Abfahr 18.30 Uhr;
> bei Verspätung kurz Ansage per Handy oder PN, es wird gewartet und es zählt das Gemeinschaftsevent: Just-for-fun.... Guides sind Wechselware,
> Trails sind endlich wieder freigeforstet...LG, der Pete, Mitglied JFFR


Morgen kann ich nicht...wie siehts am Wochenende aus?


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2010)

LMB kucken oder frischweg den Just-for-fun-riders-Thread im Forum beachten - da simmer dabei.... LG, der Pete.


----------



## coloni (13. Juli 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Na, da ist ja mal Response Normalerweise immer Dienstags ab Wasserturm Brühl, Liblarer Straße 181, 50321 Brühl - Abfahr 18.30 Uhr;
> bei Verspätung kurz Ansage per Handy oder PN, es wird gewartet und es zählt das Gemeinschaftsevent: Just-for-fun.... Guides sind Wechselware,
> Trails sind endlich wieder freigeforstet...LG, der Pete, Mitglied JFFR



Versprechen kann ich bis jetzt noch nichts. Ich werde bis ca. 17/17:30 Uhr mal hier ein endgültiges Feedback geben. Dann sehe ich selber mehr zu meinem Zeitplan.


----------



## coloni (13. Juli 2010)

So,
um 17:30 Uhr werde ich mit mindestens einem weiteren von Kerpen Brüggen aus in Richtung Brühl Wasserturm aufbrechen.

Bis nachher.


----------



## coloni (13. Juli 2010)

Autsch, drei Einträge in Folge. Ich hoffe das das nicht aufdringlich wirkt.

Also,
das war eine Super Tour heute. Bestimmt kommen wir nochmal mit.
Vielen Dank für mitnehmen.


----------



## stroke01 (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schließe mich dem Stefan an.
Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch unterwegs zu sein.

Die Streckenwahl war klasse.

Was besseres bin ich in der Ville noch nicht gefahren.

Dann bis nächsten Dienstag.

Heinz


----------



## hornoc (14. Juli 2010)

Ich fand es auch schön.
Das Tempo war "feierabendmäßig" und die Strecke war auch gut gewählt.

@Kazamatsuri
Danke das Du den Guide gemacht hast und gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. Juli 2010)

?Gute Besserung?? Hatten wir Bodenkontakt??? Bitte Anzahl der Verletzten und Planquadrat melden, wir bessern hier nach! Beste Genesung, der Pete.


----------



## hornoc (14. Juli 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ?Gute Besserung?? Hatten wir Bodenkontakt??? Bitte Anzahl der Verletzten und Planquadrat melden, wir bessern hier nach! Beste Genesung, der Pete.



Anzahl der Verletzten = 0
Bodenkontakt gab es nur in Reifennähe. 
Der Gute hatte leichte Anzeichen einer Erkältung.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (15. Juli 2010)

War ne feine Tour Dienstag, danke nochmal an alle Mitfahrer.

Mußte mich noch mit ner leichten Erkältung rumschlagen (Scheißventilator, um bei 40 Grad unterm Dach überhaupt klarzukommen).

Kommenden Dienstag bin ich aber wieder mit vollen Kräften am Start.

@hornoc:
Schön, Dich mal wieder dienstags zu sehen und danke für die Genesungswünsche.

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf nächsten Dienstag zur neuerlichen Villerunde und hoffe, Ihr seid zahlreich dabei.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juli 2010)




----------



## coloni (15. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> War ne feine Tour Dienstag, danke nochmal an alle Mitfahrer.
> 
> Mußte mich noch mit ner leichten Erkältung rumschlagen (Scheißventilator, um bei 40 Grad unterm Dach überhaupt klarzukommen).
> 
> ...



Wenns Wetter passt ganz bestimmt. Es hört sich sogar danach an das ein oder zwei Mann mehr mitkommen könnten.


----------



## stroke01 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab dann Urlaub und bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Heinz


----------



## psychohit (15. Juli 2010)

Fahrt ihr denn auch am Wochenende, zb Samstag? WÜrde gerne mit kommen, über die Woche ist bei mir immer etwas schwierig von der Zeit her....


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juli 2010)

....& ansonsten einfach mal im "Mitglied Just-for-fun-Riders" reinkieken, da werden Ihnen geholfen... Lieben Gruss, der Pete.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (16. Juli 2010)

@psychohit:

Wir wollen mit genügend Vorlauf mal nen Ausflug ins Bergische oder auch 7GB, Ahrtal, Eifel organisieren. Da ich aber keine Auto 'abe, hängt das von den Möglichkeiten der A-Fahrer ab. Ich fahre höchst ungern bei 30 Grad mit Bus/Bahn, zudem die Kosten. Außerdem hab ich bei dem Wetter nach Höhen- und Kilometerorgien keinen Bock, noch zwei Stunden mit der Bahn nachhause zu fahren.

Wir sind jedoch dabei, uns zusammenzufinden und zu organisieren, leider arbeiten die meisten und haben auch noch Familie, die ebenso Bedürfnisse hat, so daß es mit zunehmender Interessentenanzahl immer schwieriger wird, alle Leute unter einen Hut zu kriegen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall dranbleiben, versprochen. Wenn es soweit ist, wird im LMB/diesem Thread gepostet.

Falls sich zwischendurch etwas ergibt, gebe ich Dir über PN Bescheid.



@Yogi:

Gibt es eigentlich dieses Jahr auch wieder einen B.O.V.?


Grüße

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> @psychohit:
> 
> Wir wollen mit genügend Vorlauf mal nen Ausflug ins *Bergische oder auch 7GB, Ahrtal, Eifel organisieren. ...*
> .... dranbleiben, versprochen. Wenn es soweit ist, wird im* LMB/diesem Thread gepostet.*
> ...



Hört sich nicht schlecht an  Wenn es soweit ist schaue ich mal ob ich frei habe bzw. frei bekomme


----------



## psychohit (16. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> @psychohit:
> 
> Wir wollen mit genügend Vorlauf mal nen Ausflug ins Bergische oder auch 7GB, Ahrtal, Eifel organisieren. Da ich aber keine Auto 'abe, hängt das von den Möglichkeiten der A-Fahrer ab. Ich fahre höchst ungern bei 30 Grad mit Bus/Bahn, zudem die Kosten. Außerdem hab ich bei dem Wetter nach Höhen- und Kilometerorgien keinen Bock, noch zwei Stunden mit der Bahn nachhause zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich gut an, vielen Dank!
Mir würde es auch schon reichen, wenn Samstags oder Sonntags einfach ein Türchen durch die Ville stattfindet. Habe das letztes Jahr mal mitgemacht, ca. 3 Stunden, war schön!


----------



## coloni (17. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich dieses Jahr auch wieder einen B.O.V.?



Was ist ein B.O.V.?


----------



## WhiteBandit (17. Juli 2010)

Dass ist die Best of Ville! Hier werden nur die besten trails in der Ville gefahren. Letztes Jahr ist die aber ausgefallen.


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juli 2010)

Ja!!! Muss man aber erklären: wenn x+ Biker/Innen durch die Ville gejagt kommen muss das Ding wasserdicht sein und von der Forstbehörde "ok" sein, tätige Samariter vom DRK/JH/Malteser vor Ort sein - das Ding ist einfach aus lauter Sportverliebtheit unterschätzt worden und da muss tüchtig gestemmt werden; ist halt kein Lauftreff.... LG, der Pete


----------



## Vertexto (18. Juli 2010)

Hi  Ville Biker,
wenn das Wetter weiterhin so schön bleibt würde ich für Samstag mal einen B.O.V ins LMB setzen.
Treffpunkt Wasserturm oder Heider ca. 10-11 Uhr, jemand interesse????
LG
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coloni (18. Juli 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi  Ville Biker,
> wenn das Wetter weiterhin so schön bleibt würde ich für Samstag mal einen B.O.V ins LMB setzen.
> Treffpunkt Wasserturm oder Heider ca. 10-11 Uhr, jemand interesse????
> LG
> Gerd



Schade,
am kommenden WE bin ich am anderen Ende von NRW. 
Aber irgendwann bekomme ich sowas bestimmt mal mit.


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Juli 2010)

Tja ein Samstag ist bei mir immer Doof  Vielleicht ein Sonntag so ab Mittag????


----------



## Vertexto (19. Juli 2010)

Sonntag ist glaube ich noch besser,dann kann ich Samstag noch den Marathon in Gelsenkirchen fahren.
LG
Gerd


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Juli 2010)

Ja Sonntag währe toll ab dem Birkhof?


----------



## Flitschbirne (19. Juli 2010)

Hab gestern festgestellt, dass der Single-Trail an den Bomblöchern wieder frei ist! Juhu


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Juli 2010)

Oh wie geil! Dann steht einer BoV nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## hornoc (19. Juli 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Hab gestern festgestellt, dass der Single-Trail an den Bomblöchern wieder frei ist! Juhu



Jau, der war letzte Wochen Dienstag schon frei.....der ist geiler den je.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (19. Juli 2010)

Sonntag, so 11-12 Uhr wäre toll. Bin dann bei vernüftigem Wetter auch dabei.

@ vertexto:
Bist Du denn nach dem Marathon am Sonntag schon wieder bikefähig?

Na dann setz ma' rein ins LMB... Ich teflonier noch ein paar Mann an, vielleicht - nein - hoffentlich werden wir dann ne dicke Meute, die durch die Ville reitet.


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Juli 2010)

Oh je ich galube dass war eine Kriegserklärung jetzt wird geheizt bis die Kette glüht.  Wenn ich mir was wünschen könnte würde ich 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr super finden.


----------



## othom (19. Juli 2010)

Und so was zur besten Urlaubszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> @ vertexto:
> Bist Du denn nach dem Marathon am Sonntag schon wieder bikefähig?



Normal fährt man nach nem Marathönchen alles im dicken Blatt !


----------



## Kazamatsuri (19. Juli 2010)




----------



## hornoc (19. Juli 2010)

Ich bin die BOV schon zweimal gefahren, sind echt ein paar schöne Stücke dabei. Allerdings kann ich am kommenden Sonntag leider nicht. 

@Kazamatsuri
Mein Angebot von letztem Dienstag (7GB) stehe natürlich auch noch. Das können wir gerne demnächst mal in Angriff nehmen. Morgen kann ich leider nicht dabei sein, da mein Bein von einem Sturz noch leicht lädiert ist. Ausserdem muss ich am Donnerstag ja meinen Kumpel Thomas noch in den Urlaub schaukeln.  Hoffe, dass die Hufe bis dahin wieder mitspielen.


----------



## Yuma-F (20. Juli 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Ville Biker,
> wenn das Wetter weiterhin so schön bleibt würde ich für Samstag mal einen B.O.V ins LMB setzen.
> Treffpunkt Wasserturm oder Heider ca. 10-11 Uhr, jemand interesse????
> LG
> Gerd


 

Hallo Gerd,
mach das mal für Samstag oder Sonntag, ich hätte auch Interesse.

Grüße aus dem Vorgebirge, Franz


----------



## Yuma-F (20. Juli 2010)

" Ausserdem muss ich am Donnerstag ja meinen Kumpel Thomas noch in den Urlaub schaukeln.  "

Ich hab den Urlaubsantrag von Thomas doch noch gar nicht genehmigt ... 

Gruß, Franz


----------



## hornoc (20. Juli 2010)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Ich hab den Urlaubsantrag von Thomas doch noch gar nicht genehmigt ...
> 
> Gruß, Franz


 
Tja, da hat er dann wohl Pech gehabt......keine Unterschrift.....kein Urlaub.


----------



## Yuma-F (20. Juli 2010)

hornoc schrieb:


> Tja, da hat er dann wohl Pech gehabt......keine Unterschrift.....kein Urlaub.


 
So siehts wohl aus, schade. Es sei denn, Thomas nimmt mich am Donnerstag mit


----------



## psychohit (20. Juli 2010)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> So siehts wohl aus, schade. Es sei denn, Thomas nimmt mich am Donnerstag mit



Was ist denn mit heute, macht ihr ab 18.30h ein Türchen durch die Ville? Würde gern mitkommen.


----------



## coloni (20. Juli 2010)

psychohit schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit heute, macht ihr ab 18.30h ein Türchen durch die Ville? Würde gern mitkommen.



Ich werde heute mit dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (20. Juli 2010)

psychohit schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit heute, macht ihr ab 18.30h ein Türchen durch die Ville? Würde gern mitkommen.


 
Dann mach das doch einfach! 
Hab mich nach längerer Abstinenz auch für die Ville-Tour angemeldet. Hab gesehen, dass du von Bonn kommst. Falls du per MTB anreist, könnten wir ab Bhm zusammen dahin. Falls du das jetzt noch rechtzeitig lesen solltest, gib mal ne Rückmeldung.

Weiterhin sieht es bis jetzt so aus, dass das KoFo-Ville-Cux-Team am Donnerstag durch den KoFo surft. Stimmt doch Horst, oder ???


----------



## othom (20. Juli 2010)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Dann mach das doch einfach!
> Hab mich nach längerer Abstinenz auch für die Ville-Tour angemeldet. Hab gesehen, dass du von Bonn kommst. Falls du per MTB anreist, könnten wir ab Bhm zusammen dahin. Falls du das jetzt noch rechtzeitig lesen solltest, gib mal ne Rückmeldung.
> 
> Weiterhin sieht es bis jetzt so aus, dass das KoFo-Ville-Cux-Team am Donnerstag durch den KoFo surft. Stimmt doch Horst, oder ???



so siehst aus, aber nur wenn ihr mir den Urlaub genehmigt )

Ich werde mich auch Fit halten für euch, dafür wird Uelle schon sorgen


----------



## Kazamatsuri (21. Juli 2010)

War ne schöne Tour gestern.
Hoffe, Ihr seid alle trotz einbrechender Dunkelheit gut nachhausegekommen.

Nächsten Dienstag dann Licht mitnehmen, damit wir länger  können.

P.S. Gibts schon was neues zum "kleinem B.o.V." am Sonntag?

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## mohlo (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen! Wie sieht's denn nun mit der (kleinen) B.O.V-Tour am Sonntag aus? Ich muss die Zeit noch nutzen bis unser Nachwuchs Anfang August erwartet wird.

Ach ja, für alle Unwissenden die nichts mit "B.O.V." anfangen können: Hier noch mal die seinerzeit erstelle Homepage, die ich noch auf meinem Server hoste:

http://mohlberg.de/villetour/

Evtl. schaffen wir es ja dieses Jahr, die Tour zu organisieren?!


----------



## coloni (21. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour gestern.
> Hoffe, Ihr seid alle trotz einbrechender Dunkelheit gut nachhausegekommen.
> 
> Nächsten Dienstag dann Licht mitnehmen, damit wir länger  können.
> ...



Wir sind alle Heil zu Hause angekommen.
An Licht müßen wir demnächst auf jeden Fall denken.

Nachfolgend die gestern aufgezeichnete Strecke.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xfbrxmshyfiktioh


----------



## Vertexto (21. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte nicht viel Worte über den B.O.V. verlieren sondern am Sonntag einfach mal fahren,sonst wird das nie was.
Wer da ist ist da, wer nicht muß eben den Ge-pi-es Daten folgen.
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter, die aussichten sind ja nicht so gut.
LG
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (21. Juli 2010)

Und wann?


----------



## Vertexto (21. Juli 2010)

Termin steht im LMB


----------



## Yuma-F (21. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour gestern.
> Hoffe, Ihr seid alle trotz einbrechender Dunkelheit gut nachhausegekommen.
> 
> Nächsten Dienstag dann Licht mitnehmen, damit wir länger  können.
> ...


 
War eine schöne Ville-Tour, hat mir Spaß gemacht. 

Aber: Wie nimmt man Licht mit ????? In einer Tupper-Dose, damit es schön frisch bleibt? Das klingt sehr nach Physik-Nobelpreis


----------



## WhiteBandit (21. Juli 2010)

Habs gesehen. 
Ich werde versuchen es zu schaffen. Freu mich


----------



## coloni (22. Juli 2010)

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß am Sonntag.
Fahrt so vorsichtig das es keine Verletzungen etc. gibt.


----------



## Patrik (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ville Biker,

Die Runde Dienstag war ja sehr schön. Für die, die da waren, das Wetter verspriecht für heute nichts gutes. Ich werde daher zuhause bleiben und nicht wie gewollt ins 7GB fahren.

Patrik


----------



## Kazamatsuri (22. Juli 2010)

Is ok, Patrik. Ich bin sowieso noch nicht richtig fit, der Husten ist noch zu heftig, wenns bergauf geht. Außerdem wirds gegen Ende des Monats immer etwas knapp mit der Kohle(Bahn-/Fährkosten). Bin aber Anfang August auf jeden Fall beim 7GB/Ahrtal dabei. Dann aber mit mindestens 1000 Hm, lieber mehr...

Wie siehts denn bei Dir am Sonntag aus? Für 11 Uhr hat vertexto einen "kleinen B.o.V" ins LMB gesetzt. Wäre schön, wenn Du auch dabeiwärst.

@coloni
Du weißt doch: Gas geben, um schneller an der Gefahrenstelle vorbeizukommen(alte Fahrschulfrage mit dem üblichen Foto 'Ball rollt zwischen zwei Autos auf die Straße')...

So far

Marcus


----------



## psychohit (22. Juli 2010)

Patrik schrieb:


> Hallo Ville Biker,
> 
> Die Runde Dienstag war ja sehr schön. Für die, die da waren, das Wetter verspriecht für heute nichts gutes. Ich werde daher zuhause bleiben und nicht wie gewollt ins 7GB fahren.
> 
> Patrik



Hallo an alle von Dienstag. Fand es auch sehr schön, hat Spaß gemacht. Und hat mich gefreut, euch kennen gelernt zu haben. Ich werde bestimmt bald wieder mit dabei sein!


----------



## Kazamatsuri (23. Juli 2010)

@psychohit:

You're welcome.

Wegen WE-Touren einfach mal hier im Thread oder per PN melden.

Was ist bei Dir mit Sonntag? "Kleiner B.o.V." gefällig? Schau mal ins LMB.

Marcus


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht viel Worte über den B.O.V. verlieren sondern am Sonntag einfach mal fahren,sonst wird das nie was.
> Wer da ist ist da, wer nicht muß eben den Ge-pi-es Daten folgen.
> Hoffentlich hält das Wetter, die aussichten sind ja nicht so gut.
> LG
> Gerd



Mensch Gerd
Warum legst du das genau auf den Tag wenn wir in Bad Breisig unterwegs sind. Bov wäre ich gerne mitgefahren...

An alle anderen Ville Biker: Wenn ihr mal im 7Gebirge fahren wollt kann ich euch wärmstens die gemütlichen Dienstagsfahrer empfehlen...super Truppe bei der der Spass auf jeden Fall im Vordergrund steht...oder ist bei euch Mischen impossible?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juli 2010)

und....leben die Ville Biker noch , nachdem der Kettenglüher vorgefragen(gespurtet) ist


----------



## Vertexto (25. Juli 2010)

Hi Sven,
wie schon wieder zuhause??
Bei unserer Tour lief alles nach Plan keine Verletzten tolles Wetter und endlich mal den B.O.V. gefahren, auch wenn der meiner meinung nach überbewertet wird
Danke noch an die tapferen Mitfahrer für die nette begleitung heute, bis zum nächsten mal.
Grüsse
Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (25. Juli 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mensch Gerd
> Warum legst du das genau auf den Tag wenn wir in Bad Breisig unterwegs sind. Bov wäre ich gerne mitgefahren...
> 
> An alle anderen Ville Biker: Wenn ihr mal im 7Gebirge fahren wollt kann ich euch wärmstens die gemütlichen Dienstagsfahrer empfehlen...super Truppe bei der der Spass auf jeden Fall im Vordergrund steht...oder ist bei euch Mischen impossible?



Sorry Uwe,
ich werd mich bessern, versprochen
LG
Gerd


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juli 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> wie schon wieder zuhause??
> Bei unserer Tour lief alles nach Plan keine Verletzten tolles Wetter und endlich mal den B.O.V. gefahren, auch wenn der meiner meinung nach überbewertet wird
> Danke noch an die tapferen Mitfahrer für die nette begleitung heute, bis zum nächsten mal.
> ...



Jab bei uns war es auch Super  siehe unter anderem >>>Hier<<<


----------



## mohlo (26. Juli 2010)

Gerd, auch von mir noch mal ein großes Lob für die gestrige Tour. Wie immer schöne Trails und abwechslungsreiche Abfahrten ;-)


----------



## Kazamatsuri (26. Juli 2010)

Jou, kann mich nur den Vorrednern anschließen.

Trotz (immer noch) Husterei und Kopfschmerzen meinerseits war es eine schöne Tour. Auch der Boxenstop  im Birkhof war sehr angenehm. 

Das ganze können wir gerne wiederholen, muß ja nicht unbedingt B.o.V. heißen. Vielleicht nächstesmal an einem Samstag, dann sind nicht soviele Touris und sonstige Schikanen auf der Strecke.

Wenn ich dann irgendwann mal wieder richtig hustenfrei bin, werde ich Dir auch die ganze Zeit wie ein Schatten folgen können(hoffentlich) und Dein Hinterrad bewachen, Gerd. 
Nicht daß Dir noch die Kette verglüht.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## herk (26. Juli 2010)

danke auch vom stehendumfaller für die nette tour. war wohl nicht das letzte mal.


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juli 2010)

@Sven: Lese garnix vom verteufelten Glutamat - bitte Rezept mal veröffentlichen LG, der Pete.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @Sven: Lese garnix vom verteufelten Glutamat - bitte Rezept mal veröffentlichen LG, der Pete.



Da muss du  ein "Tisch" bei mit reservieren 
P.S.
alles nur Bio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. Juli 2010)

So geht Wirtschaft heute! Netten Gruß in die Region preiswerter Polstersegmente, der Pete.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (28. Juli 2010)

Hoffe, Ihr seid alle gut nachhausegekommen, es wurde ja etwas später gestern.

Ich war erst um 22:35 Uhr zuhause und das ohne Frontbeleuchtung...eieiei *abduck wegen eigene Funzel vergessen*

Für die nächsten Termine dann bitte Beleuchtung mitnehmen, damit alle sicher heimkommen und wir flexibler bei der Tourgestaltung sind.

N8ride, ich hör Dich näherkommen...
Freu mich schon jetzt auf die N8ridesaison.

Ansonsten hats mal wieder Spaß mit Euch gemacht, bis zum nächstenmal.

Marcus


----------



## coloni (28. Juli 2010)

Also Spass hat es in jedem Fall gemacht. 
Ich war allerdings erst um 22:45 Uhr zu Hause.
Wenn ich nächste Woche wieder arbeiten muß ist das deutlich zu spät.

Nachfolgend die Aufzeichnung von meinem Handy.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=typwqhyyvndbnffw

Die Fotos werde ich nachher auch noch hochladen.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (28. Juli 2010)

Ja allerdings, war wirklich ein wenig spät. 
Ich schlage vor, wir gehen in Zukunft auf 18:00 Uhr, falls das nicht zu früh für manche ist, die direkt von der Arbeit kommen. Müssen wir mal mit den Leuten besprechen. Mir wär das auch lieber, dann hat man zuhause noch genug Zeit, runterzukommen, zu duschen und noch was reinzuschieben. Und hat ebenso genug Regenerationsschlaf bis zum morgendlichen Wecksignal.

Ich kenne jedoch mindestens einen Mitfahrer, bei dem es mit 18 Uhr knapp werden könnte, auf dessen Teilnahme ich aber hohen Wert lege(z.Zt. im Urlaub). Auch psychohit war ja gestern erst auf die letzte Minute am Treffpunkt, also müssen wir uns mal alle kurzschließen, um zu einem für jedermann passenden Termin zu kommen. 

Falls eine Vorverlegung mehrheitlich nicht zustandekommt, bleiben für die Sommerzeit nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Umfang der Tour reduzieren oder Biergartenzeit reduzieren. Beides tue ich ungern, aber wir wollen ja zu einer für die meisten Leute passenden Lösung kommen.

Im Winter sind wir auch immer um 18:15 Uhr losgefahren, allerdings stand da natürlich jahreszeitbedingt kein Biergarten auf dem Programm.
Ab Herbst wird sowieso auf 18:15 Uhr verlegt, aber für die letzten Sommerwochen mit Biergartenmöglichkeit wäre es schön, wenn wir früher starten könnten.

Marcus


----------



## Kazamatsuri (28. Juli 2010)

Stefan, ich hab eben mal die Tour auf gpsies angeschaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß die Höhenangaben teils deutlich falsch sind. Zu keiner Zeit geht es in dieser Gegend, wo wir gefahren sind, knapp über 170 m. Wie kann denn das sein, daß die Abweichungen derart groß sind?

Wenn man sich die entsprechende Topo anschaut, wird deutlich, daß die Handyhöhenmessung manchmal über 50 m zuviel anzeigt(220+ statt 170 m). Kannitverstan

Kann man das irgendwie kalibrieren? Gibts da nix von Ratiopharm?

Wann wolltest Du die Fotos uppen? Bin gespannt, was die Linse so am hölzernen Mann eingefangen hat.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## coloni (28. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Stefan, ich hab eben mal die Tour auf gpsies angeschaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß die Höhenangaben teils deutlich falsch sind. Zu keiner Zeit geht es in dieser Gegend, wo wir gefahren sind, knapp über 170 m. Wie kann denn das sein, daß die Abweichungen derart groß sind?
> 
> Wenn man sich die entsprechende Topo anschaut, wird deutlich, daß die Handyhöhenmessung manchmal über 50 m zuviel anzeigt(220+ statt 170 m). Kannitverstan
> 
> ...



Die Fehler liegen eindeutig bei gpsies in der Karte. Beispiel bei km 19,1 sind wir "224" m hoch gewesen. Auf dem Rückweg an exakt der selben Stelle (km 22,8) nur 164 m. Das passt auf keinen Fall.

Nachfolgend die Foto's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kazamatsuri (29. Juli 2010)

Hahaha, wenn ich die Fotos so anschaue, könnte man denken, wir wären die Abnehmgruppe aus dieser TV-Serie...

Nur gut, daß ich Schlacks schön hinter aeddy versteckt bin, dann sieht man mein "Renngewicht" nicht zu deutlich.

Auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee mit den Fotos - sollten wir öfters machen. Ich nehm nächstesmal auch meinen Knochen mit, dann mach ich auch mal welche.

@coloni:
Kraß, das mit der gpsies-Karte.  Also kann man so ein Kartenmaterial nicht ernsthaft für Touren, wo Hm-Angaben wichtig sind, verwerten. Wenn ich Touren fahre, möchte ich einigermaßen genau wissen, wieviele Hm sich dort ansammeln. Bei solchen Abweichungen ist das natürlich nicht möglich. Hört sich aber auf jeden Fall toll an, wenn man dann in der Ville über 1000 Hm erarbeitet hat.

Wußte ichs doch: der ganze GPS-Scheiß ist fürn Arsch - es geht nichts über eine richtige Topo-Karte. Die muß man selbstverständlich lesen können und sich mit ihr auch orientieren können, aber das ist ja in der heutigen Zeit der Krücken und sonstigen Hilfsmittel für die Generation Doof keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr(dafür gibst doch sicher ne App...). Außerdem muß man sowieso ne Topo mitnehmen, falls das fragile kleine Helferlein naß wird oder man auffe Fresse fällt oder einfach nur der Akku leer wird( z.B. im Winter bei -10°C). Was für Umstände für ein wenig Gadget-Spielerei. Na ja - wers braucht...

Meine jahrelange Erfahrung zeigt mir, daß gerade diejenigen, die mit GPS unterwegs sind, am öftesten orientierungslos in der Pampa rumstehen und nicht wissen, wo's langgeht.. Aber so ein tolles Gadget schindet ja am Lenker (scheinbar) riesig Eindruck. Motto: Schaut mal Leute, ich bin wichtig und ich weiß (tue zumindest so) immer, wo ich bin. Dazu noch ein bißchen bling-bling am Rad und fertig ist der Modebiker von heute. Wenn dann aber mal im Trail Fahrtechnik gefragt ist, ist jedoch ganz schnell Feierabend und Schicht im Schacht.

Nix gegen Dich, Stefan, aber die Sache mit den Hm-Angaben hat mich mal wieder bestätigt, daß der ganze GPS-Kram noch viel Entwicklungszeit braucht, bis er wirklich brauchbar ist. Dazu noch die gesalzenen Preise für ein gutes Gerät mit realistischer Kartendarstellung (350 - 500+ ). Die lege ich lieber in einen vernünftig leichten LRS hin, das bringt wenigstens greifbare Ergebnisse.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> ......
> 
> @coloni:
> Kraß, das mit der gpsies-Karte.  Also kann man so ein Kartenmaterial nicht ernsthaft für Touren, wo Hm-Angaben wichtig sind, verwerten. Wenn ich Touren fahre, möchte ich einigermaßen genau wissen, wieviele Hm sich dort ansammeln. Bei solchen Abweichungen ist das natürlich nicht möglich. Hört sich aber auf jeden Fall toll an, wenn man dann in der Ville über 1000 Hm erarbeitet hat.
> ...



Fein das du hier alle GPS Nutzer über einen Kamm scherst ! 
Dann könnte ich ja mal pauschal behaupten das alle die ohne GPS Gerät unterwegs sind einfach zu doof sind eins zu bedienen
was ich natürlich nie machen würde, aber ich könnte !


----------



## Kazamatsuri (29. Juli 2010)

Lies mal richtig, ich hab nicht alle GPS-Nutzer über einen Kamm geschert - das wäre vermessen - sondern meine _persönlichen_ Eindrücke über die Jahre geschildert. Das nicht jeder GPS wegen bling-bling montiert, ist mir auch klar, jedoch hab _ich_ die geschilderten Eindrücke über die Jahre _so_ erlebt und dann schreib ich das auch so, auch wenn es einigen hier nicht gefällt. Es muß eben jeder selbst wissen, ob er jeden Modetrend mitmacht oder bewährte Dinge nutzt. 

Das ist das gleiche, wie die Klamottengeschichte: Schlabberisierung oder klassische enganliegende Radhose. Hier geht es nicht darum, ob jemand zu blöd zum Bedienen ist, sondern um systembedingte Unzulänglichkeiten von MTB-GPS für viel Geld, die Du sicherlich auch schon erlebt hast.  

Es ist viel schlimmer, zu blöd zum Trailsurfen / Orientieren nach Karte zu sein, als zu blöd zum GPS-Bedienen.

Fakt ist, daß GPS noch einen weiten Weg vor sich hat, bis es angemessen kostet, alle MTB-spezifischen Anforderungen erfüllt und die Angaben (auf den einschlägigen Tourdownloadseiten) hinreichend verwertbar sind.
Wenn das in ein paar Jahren geschehen ist, bin ich auch bereit, der Sache ne Chance zu geben, aber unter heutigen Bedingungen lohnt es sich für die Preise, die verlangt werden, einfach für mich (noch) nicht.

Sicher, die Vorteile in fremden Geläuf auf runtergeladene Touren zurückgreifen zu können, sind schon interessant, aber für eine ordentliche Kartendarstellung derzeit um die 500 Tacken ausspucken zu müssen, ist einfach zu teuer. Dazu ist die Bedienung oft genug unnötig umständlich. 
Das ist mit ein wenig mehr Arbeit auch ohne GPS machbar.


----------



## coloni (29. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Lies mal richtig, ich hab nicht alle GPS-Nutzer über einen Kamm geschert - das wäre vermessen - sondern meine _persönlichen_ Eindrücke über die Jahre geschildert. Das nicht jeder GPS wegen bling-bling montiert, ist mir auch klar, jedoch hab _ich_ die geschilderten Eindrücke über die Jahre _so_ erlebt und dann schreib ich das auch so, auch wenn es einigen hier nicht gefällt. Es muß eben jeder selbst wissen, ob er jeden Modetrend mitmacht oder bewährte Dinge nutzt.
> 
> Das ist das gleiche, wie die Klamottengeschichte: Schlabberisierung oder klassische enganliegende Radhose. Hier geht es nicht darum, ob jemand zu blöd zum Bedienen ist, sondern um systembedingte Unzulänglichkeiten von MTB-GPS für viel Geld, die Du sicherlich auch schon erlebt hast.
> 
> ...



Ich nutze das GPS ja nur um mir die Strecken die ich fahre aufzuzeichnen.
Reine Statistik. 



Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Ja allerdings, war wirklich ein wenig spät.
> Ich schlage vor, wir gehen in Zukunft auf 18:00 Uhr, falls das nicht zu früh für manche ist, die direkt von der Arbeit kommen. Müssen wir mal mit den Leuten besprechen. Mir wär das auch lieber, dann hat man zuhause noch genug Zeit, runterzukommen, zu duschen und noch was reinzuschieben. Und hat ebenso genug Regenerationsschlaf bis zum morgendlichen Wecksignal.
> 
> Ich kenne jedoch mindestens einen Mitfahrer, bei dem es mit 18 Uhr knapp werden könnte, auf dessen Teilnahme ich aber hohen Wert lege(z.Zt. im Urlaub). Auch psychohit war ja gestern erst auf die letzte Minute am Treffpunkt, also müssen wir uns mal alle kurzschließen, um zu einem für jedermann passenden Termin zu kommen.
> ...



Zu dem Thema,
ich würde die Uhrzeit lassen. um 18 Uhr könnte ich z.B. gar nicht in Brühl sein. 
Was ich machen werde ist, das ich ab jetzt mit PKW nach Brühl komme (MTB auf Heckträger) und das Thema Biergarten individuell nach der Uhr richte.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Lies mal richtig, ich hab nicht alle GPS-Nutzer über einen Kamm geschert - das wäre vermessen - sondern meine _persönlichen_ Eindrücke über die Jahre geschildert. Das nicht jeder GPS wegen bling-bling montiert, ist mir auch klar, jedoch hab _ich_ die geschilderten Eindrücke über die Jahre _so_ erlebt und dann schreib ich das auch so, auch wenn es einigen hier nicht gefällt. Es muß eben jeder selbst wissen, ob er jeden Modetrend mitmacht oder bewährte Dinge nutzt.



Da hasse recht, obwohl ich der Meinung bin man solle vor Urteilsfindung selbst probiert haben. 



Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Das ist das gleiche, wie die Klamottengeschichte: Schlabberisierung oder klassische enganliegende Radhose. Hier geht es nicht darum, ob jemand zu blöd zum Bedienen ist, sondern um systembedingte Unzulänglichkeiten von MTB-GPS für viel Geld, die Du sicherlich auch schon erlebt hast.  .



Unzulänglichkeiten ? Empfangsverlust ja ! Seit dem ich ein Gerät mit neuestem Empfänger benutze ist auch das Geschichte 



Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Es ist viel schlimmer, zu blöd zum Trailsurfen / Orientieren nach Karte zu sein, als zu blöd zum GPS-Bedienen.



Das ist ansichtssache. Mit nem Vernünftigen GPS ist verfahren nahezu ausgeschlossen. Habe selber gerade 430km ohne auch nur einen Verfahrer durch die Alpen hinter mir.



Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> :Fakt ist, daß GPS noch einen weiten Weg vor sich hat, bis es angemessen kostet, alle MTB-spezifischen Anforderungen erfüllt und die Angaben (auf den einschlägigen Tourdownloadseiten) hinreichend verwertbar sind.
> Wenn das in ein paar Jahren geschehen ist, bin ich auch bereit, der Sache ne Chance zu geben, aber unter heutigen Bedingungen lohnt es sich für die Preise, die verlangt werden, einfach für mich (noch) nicht.



Sei froh das die Geräte noch nicht so weit sind. Denn dann werden hunderte Vollhonks die sonst ihre Wolfskin-Jacke auf der Schildergasse spazieren führen die Trails verstopfen. So wie sie momentan sind sind die Dinger gut und vollkommend ausreichend. 



Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> :Sicher, die Vorteile in fremden Geläuf auf runtergeladene Touren zurückgreifen zu können, sind schon interessant, aber für eine ordentliche Kartendarstellung derzeit um die 500 Tacken ausspucken zu müssen, ist einfach zu teuer. Dazu ist die Bedienung oft genug unnötig umständlich.
> Das ist mit ein wenig mehr Arbeit auch ohne GPS machbar.



500 Tacken brauchst du nicht ! eTrex Legend für 160,- den Rest gibts umsonst im Netz. OK 20,- für nen gescheiten Vorbau. Und wenn ich mal zusammenrechne was im Regal an Wanderkarten steht, da hätt ich mir auch nen Dakota oder Oregon leisten können.

Vielleicht komm ich ja mal in die Ville und zeig dir mal wie einfach das Ding zu bedienen ist. Aber letztlich muss ja jeder selber wissen wie er am liebsten navigiert. Mir gings halt auf den Pinsel ständig auf die Karte zu schauen. Hab sie aber auch heute immer dabei und plane auch die Touren damit. Man kann sich mit GPS halt eben auch eine gigantische Tour- und Traildatenbank selbst aufbauen.

Also, Friede sei mit dir


----------



## hornoc (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ein Garmin Vista HcX. Das Ding kosten gerade mal 180 - 190 Euro, kostenlose Karte von OpenMTB drauf, Baro-Höhenmeter (ist das genaueste was es meines Wissens gibt), Wasserdicht, Ersatzakkus im Rucksack.......was will man(n) mehr. Als "Halterung" hab ich den Rucksack-Klettverschluss von Garmin.....der kostet auch nur ein paar Euro.
Ich tausche mit anderen MTBlern die Tracks aus oder lade sie mir aus dem I-Net und fahre die Tour in mir völlig fremder Gegend einfach ab und habe Spaß dabei.

Besser geht es meines Erachtens nicht mehr für den Preis.


----------



## Vertexto (29. Juli 2010)

Da es ja hier viele Biker gibt die mit GPS unterwegs sind,
hat jemand von letztem Sonntag(BOV) die gesammte Tour aufgezeichnet?
noxhiggins war so freundlich und hat  den Track bis zum Birkhof bei Gpsies hochgeladen, nur leider fehlen da dann ca. 10 Km vom rest der Tour.

LG
Gerd


----------



## Kazamatsuri (29. Juli 2010)

@ coloni:
Das mit PKW wäre echt am besten, vor allem in der kommenden dunklen Jahreszeit. Wäre denn 18:15 Uhr ab Herbst generell bei Dir machbar? Ansonsten bleiben wir halt bei 18:30 Uhr - wenn dafür mehr Leute dabeisein können, ist es so besser. 


@schraeg:
Das, was mich immer abschreckt, sind vor allem die gesalzenen Preise für eine Farbkartendarstellung, die so aussieht wie eine Topokarte. Wenn GPS, dann auch so wie die Originalkarte - farbig. In einer der letzten Bike-Bravos war auch ein Test von (teuren) GPS-Geräten, da wurde gesagt, daß die Dinger beim Routing sowie bei der Darstellung und Programmierung von Singletrails Probleme haben. Diejenigen, die mir gefallen haben, waren leider alle über 450,-.
Ich laß mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. 



> Sei froh das die Geräte noch nicht so weit sind. Denn dann werden hunderte Vollhonks die sonst ihre Wolfskin-Jacke auf der Schildergasse spazieren führen die Trails verstopfen. So wie sie momentan sind sind die Dinger gut und vollkommend ausreichend.


Da muß ich Dir Recht geben und nicht nur das: sie werden auch noch mit Kind und Kegel mit Ihren Behindi-Elektrobikes kreuz und quer die Trails langschnurren und für Ihre endgültige Sperrung sorgen.

Oder Beispiel Alpen: 150 kg-Quallen, die Dich am Berg überholen und auch noch blöde angrinsen und Du kurbelst schon seit 2 Stunden die 1500 Hm mit eigener Kraft hoch. 
Das wird noch ne rosige Zukunft für uns selbstkurbelnde MTB-ler...:kotz:

Wenn das wirklich möglich sein sollte, für um die 200,- ein brauchbares Gerät kriegen zu können, welches eine farbige Topokarte ohne Geruckel und Verzögerungen aufs Display zaubert und sich auch sonst akzeptabel bedienen läßt, lasse ich ich mich gerne überzeugen. Wirklich _brauchen_ tu ichs aber nicht, da ist mir ein schön leichter LRS wichtiger. Hab halt nur beschränkte Geldreserven und muß Prioritäten setzen.
Generell steht GPS bei mir (noch) ganz hinten auf der Tuningliste, ich komm momentan ganz gut klar - auch in fremden Gebieten. Da hab ich mich auch noch nie verfahren.

Du bist aber herzlich willkommen, mal Dienstags in Brühl vorbeizukommen, das würd mich wirklich mal interessieren mit dem eTrex. Oder ich komm mal bei ner Tour von Dir mit, hab schon viel gutes von Deinen Touren gelesen. In Deinem Thread ist mir schon paarmal das Wasser im Mund zusammengelaufen, bei den feinen Touren... . Bei mir ist halt das Problem, daß ich kein Auto hab und nicht so mobil bin.

Nichts für ungut, Friede auch mit Dir - no pun intended.


P.S. Wie sieht das denn so mit dem Gewicht von der ganzen Chose aus?
Im schlimmsten Fall auf nem N8ride mit Funzeln und GPS-Ausrüstung kommt doch sicher einiges zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2010)

Also ich kann jetzt nur was zum eTrex sagen, das geht auf jeden Fall in Farbe. Display richtet sich halt eben immer recht zügig nach Fahrtsichtung aus, ok wenn man stehen bleibt dann dreht sichs manchmal weg aber sowie man drei Meter rollt gehts wieder in die Korrekte Richtung.

In den Topokarten von MapSource sind leider nicht alle Trails drin, in der OpenMTBMap sind dann zwar Trails drin, aber auch nicht alle, kommt halt druaf an wieviel die User schon erfasst haben, ist aber schon seehr brauchbar die Karte.

Aber zum nachfahren von Touren brauchst du das auch nicht, du kannst geplante Touren oder halt aus dem Netz gezogene aufs Gerät schieben und fährst die dann ab, die Route wird dir dann als Linie im Dislpay dargestellt, normal brauchst du nichtmal die Kartenfunktion. Ich lass mir die Tracks einfach immer auf dem Display anzeigen, den ganzen schnickschnack mit Autorouting, Trackback und Routenführung braucht man nicht. Wenn mein Geko201 nen besseren Empfänger hätte würde ich den heute noch fahren.

Über das Thema E-Bikes will ich gar nix sagen weils für mich absolutes No-Go ist, ausser für Kranke oder alte Leute. Ganz zu schweigen vom Umweltaspekt, Biken ist für mich neben zu Fuss gehen die einzigste Möglichkeit Schadstofffrei von a nach b zu kommen. Un der Strom im Akku von sonem Pedelec muss ja auch gemacht werden. Ok, ein wenig Methan prouziert der gemeine Biker ja auch


----------



## Kazamatsuri (29. Juli 2010)

Thema E-Bikes seh ich ganz genauso: Senioren- und Rehabilitationsbereich, allenfalls City. Bin mal auf nem 350 Watt E-Bike gefahren - Beschleunigung ist schon geil, aber man muß sich im klaren sein: mit Umweltschutz hat die Nummer nichts zu tun, auch wenn clevere Marketingdullis uns das anders verkaufen wollen. Gleiches gilt für die Autosparte. Solange es keinen sauber produzierten Strom gibt, ist das alles nichts als heiße Luft. Und selbst dann: ich möchte einen Berg aus eigener Kraft schaffen und nicht mit Hilfsmitteln (da sind wir wieder bei den Krücken für die Generation Doof).

Richtiges Fahrradfahren ist nun mal eine der saubersten Sportarten (und der gesündesten dazu).

Das mit dem eTrex hört sich ja schonmal brauchbar an, gibts den denn noch? Bei H&S und BC hab ich nur die dicken Dinger und billige unbekannte Teile gesehen...

Apropos Methan: Was heißt hier 'ein wenig' ? Manchmal denke ich, die armen Fahrer hinter mir können das doch nicht überleben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2010)

Klar gibts den noch ! Allerdings sind die Preise zur Zeit wieder etwas höher, hab meinen bei Amazon für 157,- geholt.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Garmin-eTrex-Legend-ohne-Kartenmaterial/dp/B000UNFLNS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1280409359&sr=8-1"]eTrex Legend[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Garmin-GPS-eTrex-Vista-HCx/dp/B000UH1YZ8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1280409359&sr=8-3"]eTrex Vista  [/ame] ( gleiches gerät nur mit bar. Höhenmesser & Kompass )

Angebote


----------



## hornoc (29. Juli 2010)

hornoc schrieb:


> .......... kostenlose Karte von OpenMTB drauf..........







Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Das, was mich immer abschreckt, sind vor allem die gesalzenen Preise für eine Farbkartendarstellung, die so aussieht wie eine Topokarte. ......


----------



## noxhiggins (29. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @coloni:
> Kraß, das mit der gpsies-Karte.  Also kann man so ein Kartenmaterial nicht ernsthaft für Touren, wo Hm-Angaben wichtig sind, verwerten. Wenn ich Touren fahre, möchte ich einigermaßen genau wissen, wieviele Hm sich dort ansammeln. Bei solchen Abweichungen ist das natürlich nicht möglich. Hört sich aber auf jeden Fall toll an, wenn man dann in der Ville über 1000 Hm erarbeitet hat.
> ...



Schon toll, was du alles weißt, ohne ein Gerät zu kennen!


----------



## Kazamatsuri (30. Juli 2010)

Woher willst Du wissen, welches Gerät ich kenne oder nicht?

Bist Du Hellseher oder kennst Du mich persönlich?

Also, stfu!


----------



## hot-cilli (30. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Woher willst Du wissen, welches Gerät ich kenne oder nicht?
> 
> Bist Du Hellseher oder kennst Du mich persönlich?
> 
> Also, stfu!



Guten Morgen Zusammen,
eigentlich lese ich ja nur mit, bin auch schon einmal mit jogi und pete eine Runde in der Ville mitgefahren. 
Jetzt zum Eigentlichen, es ist schon eine Verrohung im Umgangston zu sehen, seit Du die Orga des Ville Treffs an Dich gerissen hast. 
Der Gipfel der Entgleisubng ist das Ende Deiner Letzten Nachricht:
 "Also, stfu!"
Ich mußte erst einmal suchen, was das überhaupt bedeutet und bin im Netz fündig geworden:
Bedeutungen:

    [1] vulgär, Schimpfwort: Shut The **** Up; hdf (halt die Fresse); Wird in Foren oder Chats verwendet wenn jemand sehr stört. 

Mag sein, dass ich etwas Dünnhäutig bin, obwohl ich mit Deinen Bemerkungen ja garnicht gemeint war. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich Deine Kommentare zum Thema GPS am Lenker auch so verstanden, dass Du ein solches elektronisches Zauberkästchen noch nicht selber mit auf Tour hattest.
Ich empfinde Deinen Auftritt hier in der Ville wie der des Elefant im Porzelanladen. Eigentlich schade, weil ich schon dachte, die eine oder andere Tour mit durch die Ville zu fahren... Nur weiter so, dass immer genug Leute mit dabei sind, die sich von Dir mit Methangasen versorgen lassen und die sich ordentlich beschimpfen lassen.

Grüße,
hot-cilli


----------



## Kazamatsuri (30. Juli 2010)

Erstens habe ich hier garnichts "an mich gerissen"; nachdem  Yogi ausgestiegen ist, mußte es irgendwie weitergehen - es ist mir mehr oder weniger zugefallen. Aber Du mußt nicht glauben, daß ich mir auf den Villetreff irgendwas einbilde. 
Bisher waren die Rückmeldungen der Mitfahrer auf die letzten Touren durchweg positiv, also scheint das eher DEIN Problem zu sein. Wie wärs mal, wenn Du SELBST mal mitfährst und Dir ein EIGENES Urteil machst, bevor Du hier rumätzt. 
Zum Umgangston sage ich nur: _Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es zurück..._

Zweitens lasse ich mich hier nicht mit unqualifizierten Bemerkungen von Leuten, die mich nicht kennen, zutexten. Diese zynisch/ironischen Kommentare - nichts anderes als HALBWISSEN und IGNORANZ - gehen mir ziemlich auf den Sack und das kriegt derjenige dann auch gesagt. 
Wenn ich hier z.B. über GPS rede, muß ich selber kein Gerät besitzen, um mir ein Urteil über die Technologie, Unzulänglichkeiten, Notwendigkeit, Preis/Leistung etc. bilden zu können. Ich kann mich ebenso auf Erfahrungen anderer Benutzer, mit denen ich mich auf Tour/Internet/Bikeladen austausche, stützen und mir aus mehreren solcher Erfahrungen eine Meinung bilden. Das scheinen diese Meckerer aber nicht zu verstehen und kommen mit neunmalklugem und oberlehrerhaftem Geschwätz daher und flamen mich. Keiner von diesen Leuten kann einschätzen, was ich über GPS weiß oder nicht, also erwarte ich in dieser Hinsicht etwas mehr Zurückhaltung, statt Wichtigtuerei und erhobene Zeigefinger.
Wenn mir also unterstellt wird, ich hätte keine Ahnung, nur weil ich selbst kein Gerät besitze, so entbehrt das jeglicher Grundlage. Dann muß man sich auch nicht wundern, daß ich scharf zurückschieße. 
Das ich dann auch mit spitzerer Zunge als sonst kontere, sollte niemanden wundern. 

Zu Deinen letzten Wortergüssen ist zu sagen, daß: 
a) ich noch nie jemanden meiner Mitfahrer beschimpft habe (warum auch? - aber das ist genau der Punkt bei Dir und manch anderen: keine Ahnung haben, aber mir Dinge unterstellen, die nicht passiert sind/so nicht stimmen, um mir ans Bein zu pinkeln):kotz:
b) der Spruch mit dem Methan war ein WITZ - Du hast schon das hier --><-- bemerkt oder...? Du hast wirklich garnichts kapiert

Aber is schon ok, hier darf ja jeder seinen Senf loswerden, mich persönlich lassen solche Flames völlig kalt. Komm mit fundierter, konstruktiver Kritik, verzichte auf läpsche Unterstellungen und wir können uns wie normale Menschen unterhalten.  

Ansonsten eben wie schon gesagt: STFU


----------



## hot-cilli (30. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Aber is schon ok, hier darf ja jeder seinen Senf loswerden, mich persönlich lassen solche Flames völlig kalt.



Danke für diese endruksvolle Demanstration Deiner Art zu komunizieren. Das erlaubt Dir dann ja auch mit Deinem geballten Wissen über GPS Geräte (wo Du nach eigenen Angaben ja keins besitzt) folgende Einschätzung über Leute, die Du ja gar nicht kennst hier los zu werden:

Meine jahrelange Erfahrung zeigt mir, daß gerade diejenigen, die mit GPS unterwegs sind, am öftesten orientierungslos in der Pampa rumstehen und nicht wissen, wo's langgeht.. Aber so ein tolles Gadget schindet ja am Lenker (scheinbar) riesig Eindruck. Motto: Schaut mal Leute, ich bin wichtig und ich weiß (tue zumindest so) immer, wo ich bin. Dazu noch ein bißchen bling-bling am Rad und fertig ist der Modebiker von heute. Wenn dann aber mal im Trail Fahrtechnik gefragt ist, ist jedoch ganz schnell Feierabend und Schicht im Schacht.

Alles sehr Gehaltvoll... leider sind die Nüsse und das Bier jetzt alle:-(

Grüße,
hot cilli


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2010)

@hot chilli: kein Bier vor Vier ! 

So, mir wirds hier ein wenig zu kribbelig,
ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal    
Ville-Abo wird gelöscht


----------



## hot-cilli (30. Juli 2010)

Hi Hubert,
jetzt wo das Bier alle ist habe ich hier auch nix mehr verloren...

Grüße in die Eifel,
hot-cilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kazamatsuri (30. Juli 2010)

​


----------



## noxhiggins (30. Juli 2010)

Wer lesen kann ist im Bilde. Ich kann mir daher sparen, auf rhethorische Fragen zu antworten. Schade!


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit zusammen!
Ich bin gegen 17:30 am Birkhof auf dem Parkplatz mit viel Bling Bling und Modebewust mit einem Orange farbenen Bike unterwegs. Wer bock hat über ein bisschen geselschaft würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Vertexto (30. Juli 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> ​



Mensch Marcus, 
Du kannst doch auch gut austeilen, dann musst Du auch schlucken können.
Mir ist aufgefallen das im moment viele Biker hier sehr dünnhäutig sind und deshalb steht auch kein Vergleich zwischen Dir und Yogi zur Debatte.
Im gegenteil, das hört sich hier so an alls ob sich einige von Dir und dem Dienstagstreff abwenden,wobei ich die winke Smileys nicht gerade förderlich finde in anbetracht der wenigen mitfahrer beim Dienstagstreff.
Ich kenne Dich ja auch erst seit Sonntag und kann Dich deshalb nicht einschätzen ob du nur einen seltsamen Humor hast oder eher jedem vor den Kopf hauen musst.
Das ist nur meine Persönliche einschätzung und hallte mich lieber ans Biken.....

LG
Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (30. Juli 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen!
> Ich bin gegen 17:30 am Birkhof auf dem Parkplatz mit viel Bling Bling und Modebewust mit einem Orange farbenen Bike unterwegs. Wer bock hat über ein bisschen geselschaft würde ich mich freuen.



Schade, habe Spätschicht....
Aber Montag, da hab ich frei....


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. Juli 2010)

Dass werde ich wiederum nicht hinbekommen naja alles wird besser nach dem 24h Rennen am Ring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (1. August 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber mal im Trail Fahrtechnik gefragt ist, ist jedoch ganz schnell Feierabend und Schicht im Schacht.



Puh, da hab ich aber Glück! Ich kann beides, mit dem GPS umgehen und ich kann es auf dem Trail!


----------



## noxhiggins (1. August 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Puh, da hab ich aber Glück! Ich kann beides, mit dem GPS umgehen und ich kann es auf dem Trail!


Hat denn das eine mit dem anderen etwas zu tun???


----------



## redrace (1. August 2010)

noxhiggins schrieb:


> Hat denn das eine mit dem anderen etwas zu tun???



Klar, wenn Du den Trail nicht findest kannst Du Ihn auch nicht fahren!


----------



## noxhiggins (1. August 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Klar, wenn Du den Trail nicht findest kannst Du Ihn auch nicht fahren!


Ok!


----------



## hornoc (1. August 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Klar, wenn Du den Trail nicht findest kannst Du Ihn auch nicht fahren!



Ich schmeiß mich weg.....der war gut.

           

Darf ich den Spruch bei mir als Signatur verwenden?


----------



## mahatma (1. August 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> Puh, da hab ich aber Glück! Ich kann beides, mit dem GPS umgehen und ich kann es auf dem Trail!



Hier stinkts! 

Was genau meinst du eigentlich mit "ich kann es auf dem Trail"?


----------



## Vertexto (1. August 2010)

mahatma schrieb:


> Hier stinkts!
> 
> Was genau meinst du eigentlich mit "ich kann es auf dem Trail"?



Lieber Mahatma frag lieber nicht sonst geht die ganze Diskusion von vorne los 

LG
Gerd


----------



## redrace (1. August 2010)

hornoc schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich weg.....der war gut.
> 
> 
> 
> Darf ich den Spruch bei mir als Signatur verwenden?



HUHU
Na klar, das Ehrt mich!


----------



## redrace (1. August 2010)

mahatma schrieb:


> Hier stinkts!
> 
> Was genau meinst du eigentlich mit "ich kann es auf dem Trail"?



HUHU

Na runter und rauf fahren!


----------



## hornoc (1. August 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Na klar, das Ehrt mich!



Schöne Signatur.....danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (2. August 2010)

Der Verfasser fehlt


----------



## hornoc (2. August 2010)

Hab den Verfasser extra rausgelassen. Ich weiß nicht ob ihm das Recht ist, namentlich erwähnt zu werden. Kann aber auf Wunsch natürlich geändert werden.


----------



## Handlampe (2. August 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> 
> Na runter und rauf fahren!



Falscher Fred, Meik....in der Ville gibt es keine Pfade die rauf und runter gehen...


----------



## Bleiente (2. August 2010)

> Falscher Fred, Meik....in der Ville gibt es keine Pfade die rauf und runter gehen...


Stimmt, hier gibt es es nur rechts und links, das auch mal schnell, ansonsten hoch und runter nur durch absenkbare Gabel oder Luftdruck in den Pneus.
Grüße ins Land der Schluchten und Täler
Antonie


----------



## coloni (4. August 2010)

Moin zusammen,
nachfolgend der GPS TRack der gestrigen Tour.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=skngyeupfmstlgxp


----------



## stroke01 (4. August 2010)

War wieder ne schöne Tour gestern.
Leider wird es doch schon wieder recht früh dunkel.

Werd mal sehen, dass ich meine Selbstbaulampe fertig habe, bevor wir schon wieder Sommer haben.

Werde euch dann das Ergebnis mal vorstellen.

Gruß an alle..

stroke (Heinz)


----------



## stroke01 (4. August 2010)

So....

jetzt hoffentlich mit "Benutzerbild". 

stroke


----------



## Kazamatsuri (4. August 2010)

Morgen,

puh, bist Du aber früh am Start, Stefan. 5:13 Uhr- ganz schön wacker.

Alle gestrigen Sturzschäden halbwegs auskuriert? Nachdem ich versucht hab, am Concordia den Baum in der Ideallinie wegzurempeln, ist jetzt so ne Beule auf der Schulter. Bei Dir und Mr. Fisher ist hoffentlich alles wieder im Lot, auch wenn wir mal wieder der Ville ein (Pumpen-)opfer gebracht haben. Ich möcht garnicht wissen, wieviel Zeugs wir Biker hier schon verloren haben.... Mist, nur Carbonrahmen lagen leider noch nicht in der Ville rum, die werden anscheinend nicht so oft verloren.

War schön gestern und ich hoffe, bei Euch allen ist es nicht zu spät geworden. Bin selbst so um 22:20 Uhr zuhause gewesen.
  Feiner kleiner N8Ride aufm Rückweg...

Greets @all

Marcus


----------



## Kazamatsuri (4. August 2010)

@ stroke:
Nettes Benutzerbild.
Wir sind alle schon sehr gespannt, wann der Prototyp endlich vom Schreibtisch ans Rad kommt und die Nacht zum Tage wird. Wenn das Teil rockt, kannste Dich schonmal auf ne Kleinserie für uns vorbereiten. *lechz*

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coloni (4. August 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> puh, bist Du aber früh am Start, Stefan. 5:13 Uhr- ganz schön wacker.
> 
> ...




Um 5:13 Uhr waren Butterbrote geschmiert und auch sonst alle Vorbereitungen für die Arbeit erledigt. Da kann man dann mit der Kaffeetasse noch mal eben an den PC gehen.

Komplett kuriert ist es bei mir noch nicht. Aber so schlimm war es auch nicht. Ab nächste Woche kommt die Pumpe in den Rucksack und die Halterung wird abmontiert.


----------



## Aeddy (4. August 2010)

jop wieder ne nette tiour gestern ...

mal schauen wie es nächste woche ausschaut oder jetzt die kommenden tage dazwischen ...

bis die tage 

grüße Aeddy


----------



## psychohit (4. August 2010)

Aeddy schrieb:


> jop wieder ne nette tiour gestern ...
> 
> mal schauen wie es nächste woche ausschaut oder jetzt die kommenden tage dazwischen ...
> 
> ...



Fands auch gut gestern, die "Tour der 1000 Seen"....
Danke an Markus!
Habe mir jetzt die Lampe bestellt, bin also demnächst auch mit Flutlicht durch den Wald unterwegs ;-)


----------



## Kazamatsuri (5. August 2010)

Sehr gut psychohit,

sach ma bitte Bescheid, wann die Funzel angekommen ist - bin gespannt, wie lange das Schiff braucht. Die Lieferzeit schwankte ja zwischen 3 - 8 Wochen, nach den Erfahrungen zu urteilen, die die Leutz so gemacht haben.

Ich denke, in den nächsten Wochen werd ich funzeltechnisch auch noch nachlegen.

Wenn der Heinz dann noch den Prototyp auf die Trails losläßt, sind wir ja bestens für die N8Ride-Saison gerüstet.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Vertexto (6. August 2010)

So, 
bin eben noch mal den Best of Ville gefahren,vorschläge und verlängerungen ausdrücklich erwünscht......

LG
Gerd


Link:http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=elmvqjqgowsmkhwk


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. August 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> *So,
> bin eben noch mal *den Best of Ville gefahren,vorschläge und verlängerungen ausdrücklich erwünscht......
> 
> LG
> ...



Ja nee is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (6. August 2010)

Danke Sven,
der Tag hat sich echt gelohnt, ich hoffe mal es war ruhig bei euch?

LG
Gerd


----------



## Flitschbirne (9. August 2010)

Moin. Kurze Frage falls am Dienstag eine Ville-Tour statt findet:

Könnte man die Route vielleicht am Waldbiergarten in Liblar vorbei führen? Ich und ein Kumpel würden gerne mitfahren aber ich muss leider bis 18h arbeiten und würde frühestens 18:15 am Waldbiergarten schaffen. Nach Brühl schaffe ich es in der Zeit nicht...


----------



## Kazamatsuri (9. August 2010)

Hallo Flitsch,

kein Problem - is gebongt, wir werden dann so fahren, daß wir Euch cirka um 18:45 Uhr oben am Schwarzen Weg (da wo der knackige Singletrail runter zum Obersee abgeht und es gegenüber zum Waldbiergarten unter der Brücke durchgeht) aufpicken.
Macht Euch keinen Streß.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## coloni (9. August 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Hallo Flitsch,
> 
> kein Problem - is gebongt, wir werden dann so fahren, daß wir Euch cirka um 18:45 Uhr oben am Schwarzen Weg (da wo der knackige Singletrail runter zum Obersee abgeht und es gegenüber zum Waldbiergarten unter der Brücke durchgeht) aufpicken.
> Macht Euch keinen Streß.
> ...



Au fein,
da hoffe ich mal das dort eine neuer Zweittreffpunkt entsteht. Das käme mir auch entgegen. Allerdings morgen bin ich, wie erwähnt, ja nicht dabei.


----------



## stroke01 (9. August 2010)

Ich schließe mich dem Stefan an.

Der Waldbiergarten als alternativer Treffpunkt wäre auch für mich einfacher zu erreichen.

Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich es morgen schaffe.
Falls ich früh genug von der Arbeit zu Hause bin, fahre ich dann auch zum Waldbiergarten.

stroke (Heinz)


----------



## Flitschbirne (10. August 2010)

Super. Wir sind um 18:45 am Waldbiergarten!


----------



## Kazamatsuri (10. August 2010)

@coloni:
Schönen H-Tag.

@all:
Was den angesprochenen Alternativtreffpunkt betrifft, müssen wir natürlich auch an die Hürther/Brühler Fahrer und an die, welche aus Richtung Bonn kommen, denken. Der Starttreff sollte für alle halbwegs ähnlich erreichbar sein.

Ich werd mit allen regelmäßigen Mitfahrern sprechen...


----------



## coloni (12. August 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> @coloni:
> Schönen H-Tag.



Vielen Dank. Wir waren lecker essen. 



Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> @all:
> Was den angesprochenen Alternativtreffpunkt betrifft, müssen wir natürlich auch an die Hürther/Brühler Fahrer und an die, welche aus Richtung Bonn kommen, denken. Der Starttreff sollte für alle halbwegs ähnlich erreichbar sein.
> 
> Ich werd mit allen regelmäßigen Mitfahrern sprechen...



Es muß ja kein fester Zweittreff sein. Aber es ist ganz angenehm zu wissen das sowas möglich ist. Wenn's bei mir von der Arbeit mal was später wird kann ich mich ja bei dir melden und du lotst die Meute über Liblar.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (12. August 2010)

Kein Problem, so haben wir es auch am Dienstag gemacht. Wenn ich vorher per Anruf oder Posting im Villethread Bescheid weiß, können wir die entsprechenden Leutz dann am jeweils vereinbarten Treffpunkt auflesen.

@vertexto:
Hallo Gerd, hätte da noch die eine oder andere kleine Variante für den nächsten B.o.V. vorzuschlagen: 

Den Trail bergab zur Kitzburger Mühle runter (der mit den Anliegern, nicht der, den wir hochgefahren sind).
Weiterhin bietet sich die volle Version des Berggeisttrails an (ab der Landzunge bis zum Ende).
Ebenso könnte man den Trail um den Forsthausweiher mit einbeziehen.

Zur Verlängerung bietet sich die Gegend um den Hölzernen Mann bis südlich zur Burg Kriegshoven hin an, da sind auch noch ein paar Trails.

Du kannst diese Gebiete ja mal abchecken und zu nem Maxi-B.o.V. zusammenstricken, ich bin auf jeden Fall schon wieder heiß auf ne Wiederholung.


----------



## Vertexto (12. August 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Kein Problem, so haben wir es auch am Dienstag gemacht. Wenn ich vorher per Anruf oder Posting im Villethread Bescheid weiß, können wir die entsprechenden Leutz dann am jeweils vereinbarten Treffpunkt auflesen.
> 
> @vertexto:
> Hallo Gerd, hätte da noch die eine oder andere kleine Variante für den nächsten B.o.V. vorzuschlagen:
> ...



Hi Marcus,
Danke  für die Anregung ich muß mal schauen wie ich das Sinnvoll in den BOV einbauen kann.
Die ein oder andere Strecke muß ich dann noch mal abfahren.
Der kleine Trail vom Hölzernen endet ja leider auf dem Reitweg....
Muß dann mal den Franz fragen der kennt sich Richtung Heimerzheim /Alfter sehr gut aus, da gibt es auch noch feine Trails .......
Oder mein Freund Uwe @ Handlampe gibt noch ein paar Geheime Trails Richtung Bonn zur Tour..... könnte dann fast ein Marathon werden 
LG Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (15. August 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Muß dann mal den Franz fragen der kennt sich Richtung Heimerzheim /Alfter sehr gut aus, da gibt es auch noch feine Trails .......


 
Hallo Gerd,
wie viele Fränze kennst du denn?

Grüße, Franz


----------



## hornoc (15. August 2010)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> wie viele Fränze kennst du denn?
> 
> Grüße, Franz



Also ich kenn da noch

Franziskaner
Franzosen
Franzbrandwein
Franz Beckenbauer
...........



okay, okay, ich war garnicht angesprochen.


----------



## Vertexto (15. August 2010)

hornoc schrieb:


> Also ich kenn da noch
> 
> Franziskaner
> Franzosen
> ...



 Ja,ja die kenne ich auch gut aber ich meine schon den Yuma Franz


LG Gerd


----------



## Yuma-F (16. August 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Ja,ja die kenne ich auch gut aber ich meine schon den Yuma Franz
> 
> 
> LG Gerd


 

Ach so ...


----------



## Flitschbirne (17. August 2010)

bin heute und nächste woche leider raus. urlaubsvorbereitung + urlaub. euch viel spaß!


----------



## Kazamatsuri (18. August 2010)

Schönen Urlaub dann.



Wo war eigentlich gestern die Brüggener Garde? coloni, stroke? Wir haben Euch schon vermißt. War Euch doch wohl nicht zu schlechtes Wetter? Zugegeben, es wurde erst so gegen 17 Uhr etwas heller und zwei kleine leichte Schauer kamen noch runter, aber alles in allem war es ganz angenehm zu fahren.
Allerdings ungewohnt rutschig. Nach der langen Zeit der trockenen Wege mußte man ein bißchen aufpassen an manchen Stellen.

Jetzt geht langsam wieder die Zeit der "Prädikatsferkel" - wie Pete so schön sagte - los, also Schutzbleche raus und Gartenschlauch zum Abspritzen des Bikes klarmachen.


----------



## sysfox (19. August 2010)

war nett am Dienstag,
hier könnt ihr euch die Strecke anschauen:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bemtpumnoxkrkulp


----------



## coloni (19. August 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Wo war eigentlich gestern die Brüggener Garde? coloni, stroke? Wir haben Euch schon vermißt. War Euch doch wohl nicht zu schlechtes Wetter?



Das Wetter hatte schon etwas damit zu tun. Aber nicht alleine. Kommendes WE bin ich am Nürburgring. Und dafür habe ich immer noch einiges zu tun.



sysfox schrieb:


> war nett am Dienstag,
> hier könnt ihr euch die Strecke anschauen:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bemtpumnoxkrkulp



Ihr doch nicht in echt am Birkhof vorbei gefahren.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (20. August 2010)

Ahh, stimmt. Am WE ist ja _Rad am Ring_. Ich kenn die Strecke ja (bisher) vom Sitz des 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aber mit dem Radl macht das bestimmt ebenso Spaß, so bis Breidscheid runterheizen und dann bis zur Hohen Acht hochkraxeln. Dann wünsch ich Euch vom RSV und natürlich auch allen anderen hier im Forum, die antreten, viel Erfolg.

 Gebt Gas, Jungens!!! 


Zum Thema Birkhof: Doch, wir sind direkt vorbeigefahren, war leicht am nieseln, kein Schwanz da und draußen war sowieso kein Ausschank. Bei so nem Wetter hätte ich auch keinen Bock auf Kaltgetränke gehabt.
Hoffe aber, wir können das eine oder anderemal noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bevor die kalte Jahreszeit kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coloni (23. August 2010)

Melde mich hiermit von einem, für mich, sportlich total entäuschendem Wochenende am Nürburgring zurück.
Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit etc, haben mich gezwungen nach einer von drei Runden beim 75 km Jedermannrennen aufzugeben.

Ob ich morgen dabei bin weiß ich noch nicht. Mal sehen.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (23. August 2010)

Shit, was war denn los, Stefan??
Das Wetter war doch eigentlich auch am Ring gut oder?

Schon morgens krankgefühlt oder erst beim Rennen passiert?

War wohl die falsche EPO-Charge beim Sportarzt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erzähl mal,  was genau los war und wie der Rest vom RSV abgeschnitten hat.

Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich, es geht Dir wieder besser.

Nächstes Jahr dann neues Spiel - neues Glück. Werde mich dann vielleicht auch mal versuchen.
Wäre aber trotzdem schön, Dich morgen wieder dabeizuhaben.


----------



## Der-Schaubi (28. August 2010)

Hallo.
Ich würde mich ja gerne nächsten Dienstag bei Euch mit anmelden.
Da hab ich nur noch ein paar "kleine" Fragen.

Ich bin sowas wie ein Anfänger (wiedereinsteiger).
Wie sind Eure Touren angelegt? Waldautobahnen oder Trails.
Ich würde gerne die Ville und die Wege was besser kennenlernen,
da ich mich die letzten beiden male da oben königlich verfahren hab.

Wie ist denn Euer Tempo so denn ich bin noch im Konditionsaufbau.
"Bolzt" Ihr die 30km in anderthalb Stunden runter oder wird eher
gemütlich gefahren.

Ich weiss das sind alles eher "überflüssige"  Fragen nur möchte ich
ja dann auch wenn mithalten können.

Gruß
Der Schaubi (Peter)


----------



## Kazamatsuri (30. August 2010)

Grüß Dich Peter,

schön, daß Du bei uns mitfahren möchtest. Wie Du im LMB-Termin lesen kannst, ist das Tempo normalerweise so, daß man sich unterhalten kann.

Wir fahren größtenteils Waldautobahn, garniert mit ausgewählten Trails.
Die Anzahl der Singletrails ist in der Ville ja leider überschaubar, so daß ich mich bemühe, sie jeweils abwechslungsreich in die Tour einzubauen.

Grundsätzlich wird die genaue Route je nach Zusammensetzung der Gruppe gewählt. Wenn z.B. jemand wie Du neu dazustößt, klären wir die konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten und passen Streckenwahl und Tempo dem langsamsten Fahrer an.
Grundsätzlich fahren wir zusammen in einer Gruppe, keiner wird zurückgelassen und gebolzt wird mit Rücksicht auf den langsamsten Mitfahrer nicht.

Mit Deinem 18 kg - "Panzer" hast Du Dir aber ganz schön was vorgenommen, da sind Anstiege sicher kraß. Kann ich Dir nur aus Erfahrung sagen, denn ich hab selber so einen Baumarktpanzer als Stadtschlampe. Mit dem bin ich auch drei Monate in der Ville rumgedödelt, das war heftig. Andererseits hat das aber auch nen guten Trainingseffekt, wenn Du dann später auf ein 12/13 Kilo-Bike umsteigst, denkst Du, da wär ein Turbolader drin.

Also: Du bist herzlich willkommen, mach Dir keinen Kopf übers Mithalten.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## coloni (30. August 2010)

Wie ist denn Bodenzustandsvorhersage für morgen?

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal wieder mitzukommen.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (30. August 2010)

Moin Stefan,

morgen soll es trocken bleiben, bei dem durchnäßten Boden sind allerdings Schutzbleche angesagt, auch wenns dafür keine Stylepunkte gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroke01 (30. August 2010)

Hallo Marcus,

ich bin dann morgen dabei. Komme mit dem Auto bis zum Wasserturm.
Wenn Stefan rechtzeitig von der Arbeit zu Hause ist, sammel ich den auch noch ein.

Gruß. Heinz.

PS: Hab jetzt alle Teile für meine Eigenbaulampe zusammen. Jetzt muss ich noch einige kleinere Probleme lösen  und das Ding kann (in einigen Wochen) die Ville erhellen.


----------



## Der-Schaubi (31. August 2010)

Ja prima.
Dann versuche ich heute um 18.30 am Wasserturm zu sein.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## coloni (1. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ne schöne Runde war das gestern. 

Aber so Trails im Dunkeln fahren ist nicht mein Ding. Dafür fühle ich mich einfach zu unsicher.
Vielleicht ändert sich das wenn ich endlich mal den Fahrtechnikkurs hinter mir habe.

Den GPS Track von gestern gibts später.


----------



## Der-Schaubi (1. September 2010)

Hallo.
Wollt mich auch nochmals für die freundliche Aufnahme gestern bedanken.
Trotz anfänglicher bedenken hat es mir einen riesen Spass gemacht.
So langsam melden sich auch meine Oberschenkel.
Ist doch was anderes wenn man mit mehreren fährt als allein.
Dank auch nochmal an Stroke01 für den Powerlink. War heute schon beim H+S Ersatz holen .
Hab auch durch Zufall die beiden M´s von gestern da vor der Tür getroffen.

In diesem Sinne ....... bis demnächst ...... das war garantiert nicht das letzte mal.

Gruss
Peter


----------



## coloni (2. September 2010)

Hier der versprochene Track

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jludpgarsgwxhnre


----------



## Kazamatsuri (2. September 2010)

Das wird schon Stefan - ne bessere Laterne und den FT-Kurs, dann funzt das.
Glaub mir, wenn die Beleuchtung stimmt und die Fahrtechnik besser wird, verlieren die nächtlichen Trails ihren Schrecken. Dann macht Nightriding auf einmal richtig Spaß und man möchte es nicht mehr missen. 
Mittlerweile fahr ich nachts praktisch genauso schnell wie am Tage.

Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich, daß es Euch gefallen hat und hoffe, Ihr seid kommenden Dienstag wieder dabei.

P.S. Jaja, der H&S - Treffpunkt aller MTB-Infizierten in der Region...

P.P.S. Psycho, ist Deine DX eigentlich schon angekommen?


----------



## coloni (3. September 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Das wird schon Stefan - ne bessere Laterne und den FT-Kurs, dann funzt das.
> Glaub mir, wenn die Beleuchtung stimmt und die Fahrtechnik besser wird, verlieren die nächtlichen Trails ihren Schrecken. Dann macht Nightriding auf einmal richtig Spaß und man möchte es nicht mehr missen.
> Mittlerweile fahr ich nachts praktisch genauso schnell wie am Tage.



Meine Laterne ist schon nicht übel, die gibt auch ordentlich Licht.
Aber warten wir den Kurs mal ab. Ansonsten sehen wir uns im Frühjahr.


----------



## mahatma (3. September 2010)

Ihr seid den DH von den Bombentrichtern runter gefahren? Ist der wieder frei?


----------



## redrace (4. September 2010)

mahatma schrieb:


> Ihr seid den DH von den Bombentrichtern runter gefahren? Ist der wieder frei?



HUHU
Jep, Du kannst mit deinem Panzer wieder runter fahren!


----------



## mahatma (6. September 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Jep, Du kannst mit deinem Panzer wieder runter fahren!



Hoch auch, Herr Meik, hoch auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (6. September 2010)

mahatma schrieb:


> Hoch auch, Herr Meik, hoch auch!



HUHU
Na da bin ich doch von ausgegangen!


----------



## Pete04 (6. September 2010)

@Mahatma: Geht dein Gassi-geh-Pfad um die Ginsterhangplantage noch oder packt Mann die Machete ein?Bedankt für kurze Be-& Erleuchtung, der Pete


----------



## mahatma (8. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung, bin da in letzter Zeit nicht mehr dran vorbei gekommen.
Zuletzt hatte der Sturm da ein paar Bäume dermaßen gelegt, dass man
noch nicht mal zu Fuß durchkam.
Ob da der Forstpächter was unternimmt?

Am Besten ... Testen!


----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2010)

Der scheint im Gegenteil dran interessiert wie lange Tuja liegend am Leben bleibt - schön grün sind 'se ja... ich probier's mal an, hab ja ein vergleichsweise schlankes Profil! Bedankt, der Pete


----------



## Aeddy (11. September 2010)

Guten abend,

liebe leute denke mal nen paar leute hier kennen mich .... wollte mal  alle die in der Ville fahren mal wieder warnen ... es sind mal wieder  Leute unterwegs die Dicke Baumstämme auf die Trails und vor allem auf  die trailabfahrten packen gut getarnt mit brenesselkram und so ... hab  vorhin leicht den redbull typen aus der Werbung nach gemacht ... aber  die landung war nicht so weich ... 

Ich beschreibe hier mal eben den weg zum Unglücksort werde bei gelegenheit auch noch nen bild vom gps gerät dabei packen ... 

rein zum Heider Bergsee Parkplatz ---->>>> direckt rechts  rein um See an den 2 häusern vorbei ---->>>> dem Boote Steg  ---->>> immer weiter grade aus ---->>>> kurve um  den see  später fährt man auf ne T Kreuzung ----->>>> man  fährt gerade aus weiter den kleinen berg hoch ----->>>> und  nen kurzes stück direkt weiter ---->>>> gehts rasant Berg ab  links die 2 wege lässt man liegen und rasst den berg gerade aus weiter  hoch ---->>> oben angekommen gehts links richtung Wasserturm ,  die erste rechts bin ich hochgefahren ... und die 2te rechts gehts in  größerem bogen auch zum wasserturm je nach fahrweise ---->>>  ich bin die erste rechts hoch schoen schlammig wie wirs so mögen  ---->>> auf 2/3 des kleinen anstieges lagen schon schön  abgesägte halb meter Baumstämme in 2 reihen hintereinander  ---->>> drüber und weiter sowas schockt ja nicht ( da haette  ich mir vielleicht scho was denken sollen )  ---->>> weiter  nach oben ... dort kann man dann links runter sonst wohin fahren oder  wie ich man fährt gerade aus --->>>>> direkt am einfach  des trails liegt ein umgeknickter kleiner baum sieht aber eher nach  mutter natur aus ---->>>> nun auf dieser schoenen abfahrt  bin ich auf grund der nässe schon langsam gefahren  ------>>>>>> aber auf dem letzten stück hab ich dann  scho eher wieder rollen lassen ------->>>>> ich wusste  nicht wie mir geschah ... auf einmal hat es geknallt und ich bin schön  vorn nen paar meter übern lenker geflogen ---->>>>>  und  was lag da schön unter so brennesselkram ein halb meter schön sauber  abgesägter baumstamm wie bereits bei der auffahrt zu dem trail ... da  frag ich mich wer macht sowas ... wenn ich den erwische wird das kein  nettes treffen ... 


 zu guter letzt meinem fahrrad und mir gehts gut bis auf nen paar schrammen ...  

ich weiß viel text und so ... aber ich wollt euch nur warnen ... ich schau mal das ich noch nen bild vom track hochlade ... 


trotzdem jungs & mädels wir lassen uns net die lust am biken verderben ... 

mit lieben gruß Aeddy


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2010)

Heeeyyyyii, der Aeddy aus dem legendären Team-Jffr-3-der-Winter-iss-uns-zu-klein.de Gab's vor einigen Monaten schon mal, das der potentielle (Waid?)Mann 5-8 Jungbäume mit 8-12cm Stammdurchmesser im Metertakt an der Abfahrt von der Maiglerwiese in die Ville rein plaziert hatte; hat sich also sportlich nicht für uns interessiert - jede Bunnyhop wäre verkackt, da hilft nur noch der Elefantenhop War mit Liebe hinterhältig plaziert, genau an der Stelle wo Biker schon schön mit Schmackes in Fahrt waren (an folgender Stelle die Damen mal bitte weglesen) hätte die blöde Sau an Ort und Stelle an seinem vernichteten Grün mit dem selben kreuzigen sollen - im übrigen ist da ja auch ein bissel Wald vernichtet worden was durchaus die Forstbehörde in 800m Entfernung mal registrieren könnte - dafür hat das Zeug merkwürdig lange Bestand gehabt................................ Selbe Aktion mit Jungakazien am Aufstieg zu alten Pilz; also nach deinen zwei Buckelhügeln am Heider Bergsee nächste Kreuzung rechts; waren bestimmt 12-15 Jungbäume 6-9cm Durchmesser im Paarmetertakt quergelegt. Machen kann man da nix dran, aber wenn ich den Typen mal treffe (und ich bin viiiiiiiiieeeeeellllll im Wald) dann kriegt er's erklärt, versprochen. Mit Pappeln könnt er den Mist ja machen, davon hammer's genug....Kind Regards, der Pete.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (12. September 2010)

Hey Aeddy,

Hauptsache Dir gehts gut - das hätte auch ganz anders enden können. Bei sowas hört der Spaß für mich entschieden auf! Ich war am Freitag auch schon dort und hab mich ebenso über diesen Penner aufgeregt. Das ist schon vorsätzliche Körperverletzung, was der Typ da macht. Gerade war alles komplett freigeräumt und jetzt das.
Hab die gutgetarnten Baumstümpfe alle weit weggeschmissen und gehofft, jetzt ist erstmal wieder Ruhe, aber wenn Du gestern dort warst (oder warst Du vor Freitag dort?) und schon wieder ist alles mit diesen lebensgefährlichen Fallen voll, dann komme ich zu dem Schluß, daß etwas unternommen werden muß - so oder so.

Wie auch immer, ich überleg, zuerst mal mit dem Förster zu sprechen und zu sehen was getan werden kann(er muß schließlich jedesmal den Kram wegräumen, außerdem gehen jedesmal auch Jungbäume drauf - das kann auch nicht im Interesse des Försters sein) und je nach Ergebnis dann zusätzliche Maßnahmen zu treffen. Über diese werde ich hier aber nicht reden, weil ich befürchte, daß diese Mißgeburt wahrscheinlich hier mitliest und sich über uns Geschädigte auch noch beömmelt. Ich sag nur soviel, wenn ich diesen Typen erwischen sollte, so wird das für ihn eine unvergeßliche Begegnung der anderen Art.

Hoffentlich verletzt sich nicht noch einer von uns dort. Haltet die Augen auf, wenn Ihr dort einen verdächtigen Typen seht, der eventuell quer durch den Wald streift, merkt Euch seine Klamotten und sein Aussehen, dann postet die Beschreibung hier. Der muß irgendwann mal einem von uns begegnen.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Flitschbirne (13. September 2010)

Das ist ja wirklich das aller letzte!!! 
Man hört ja in letzter Zeit immer öfter hier und da, dass Leute "Biker-Fallen" aufstellen (Seile spannen, Nagelbretter etc). Aber das wir sowas sogar schon in der Ville haben hätte ich nicht gedacht. Passt bitte auf Leute!

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## coloni (13. September 2010)

Hi Aeddy,
zum Glück ist nichts ernsteres passiert. 

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist das Warum.

Wenn auf der Straße einige Autofahrer sich über RR Fahrer aufregen weil die in Dreier Reihe fahren könnte ich das ja noch verstehen, aber im Wald stören die MTBler doch keinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (13. September 2010)

> aber im Wald stören die MTBler doch keinen.



Tja, die Wanderer und "Naturliebhaber" aber schon! Manche, die nie in die Ecken kommen
wo wir fahren, sind ja auch der Meinung wir würden die Natur zerstören.


----------



## Flitschbirne (13. September 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> Tja, die Wanderer und "Naturliebhaber" aber schon! Manche, die nie in die Ecken kommen
> wo wir fahren, sind ja auch der Meinung wir würden die Natur zerstören.



Ja leider sehen das viele Leute so. Und dann wird schön mit den dicken Wanderstiefeln ins Dickicht gelatscht und Blümchen gepflückt...

Hinzu kommt, dass sich leider auch nicht alle Biker gut verhalten. Ich habe schon oft gesehen, dass Biker schnell und eng an Wanderen vorbei fahren, nicht klingeln, nicht auf Hunde Acht geben etc...

Wenn so, sorry, Idioten rumfahren bleiben solche Meinungen der anderen Fraktion leider nicht aus!


----------



## coloni (13. September 2010)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass sich leider auch nicht alle Biker gut verhalten. Ich habe schon oft gesehen, dass Biker schnell und eng an Wanderen vorbei fahren, nicht klingeln, nicht auf Hunde Acht geben etc...




Das ist ja das selbe wie auf der Strasse. Ein paar Ausnahmeidioten sorgen für ein schlechtes Image.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (13. September 2010)

Uns bleibt nur, sich vorbildlich zu verhalten. 
Sprich, nicht mit nem Affenzahn an den Wanderern vorbeirasen, vorher NICHT durch Bremsen mit blockiertem Hinterrad auf sich aufmerksam machen, bei Leuten mit Hunden rollen lassen und evtl. warten, bis sie die Tiere unter Kontrolle haben. Möglichst KEINE Bremsspuren in Trails hinterlassen(das tun nur Idioten und Anfänger). KEINE Vegetation schädigen oder gar neue Trails mitten durch den Wald ziehen.

Nur so können wir das oftmals schlechte Image der ach so bösen Mountainbiker auf Dauer zurechtbiegen. Klar, es wird natürlich immer Zweifler und Ignoranten geben, aber wir wissen schließlich, daß die Wanderer und Hundchenbesitzer sich oft genug selber nicht an die Regeln halten(unerlaubt Pflanzen pflücken, Hunde verlassen unangeleint die Waldwege und gehorchen nicht, Stöckchenspakken beschädigen die Wege und Wegesränder usw.), also können wir solche Anfeindungen im Falle eines Falles elegant zurückweisen und die Leute darauf verweisen, sich mal an den eigenen Arsch zu packen und erst mal vor der eigenen Haustüre zu kehren.

Apropos Natur zerstören: wenn der Harvester wütet oder die zahlenmäßig außer Kontrolle geratene Wildschweinpopulation die ganzen Wege und Trails zerwühlt, so ist das für solche Leute selbstverständlich keine Naturzerstörung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In diesem Sinne - bleibt sauber und gebt den Pennern kein Wasser auf die Mühlen. Wir sind alle GLEICHBERECHTIGTE Waldnutzer und müssen uns daher auch nicht als Verfemte oder so fühlen. Genauso haben Wanderer, Stöckchenspakken oder Hundchenhalter kein Recht, sich als was Besseres zu sehen.

Nur wenn wir uns keine Blöße geben und uns korrekt verhalten, können wir unser Image verbessern.


----------



## Villeaner (13. September 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> .... Wir sind alle GLEICHBERECHTIGTE Waldnutzer......



Das ist - leider  -  nicht richtig.

Nach den einschlägigen Bestimmungen des Landeswaldgesetzes ist uns Moutainbikern - wir sind halt  nun einmal "Radfahrer"  i.S. dieser Vorschriften -
als nicht originären Waldbewohner lediglich die Nutzung von festen Wegen gestattet.

Im Streitfall  wird ein zuständiges Gericht einen uneinsichtigen Sportkameraden belehren, dass er unter festem Weg lediglich befestigte Waldwege verstehen darf  
Darauf nehme ich Wetten an !


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2010)

@Villeaner: Ahnung wieviel Zeit ich am Stück im Wald verbringen muss um "originär" zu wirken i.S.d.G.? Im Winterpokal könnten da Zeiten erreicht werden - da schlag ich jeden Braunbär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Villeaner (14. September 2010)

Hallo Pete04 , vom Schmutz/Modder  her  wirst Du bei den gegenwärtigen Bodenverhältnisen sicherlich binnen kurzen jedem Schwarzkittel vergleichbar sein, aber was die Fell- und Schwartenseite betrifft .........


----------



## Kazamatsuri (14. September 2010)

Hmm, ich denk aber, wir sind im Sinne des Betretungsrechts und der ordnungsgemäßen Waldnutzung dennoch gleichberechtigte Waldnutzer, auch wenn wir auf ganzjährig mit einem Kfz befahrbaren Wegen bleiben sollten. 

Wenn es Probleme mit Wanderern etc. auf diesen festen Wegen gibt, so sieht die Sache vor Gericht schon ganz anders aus, da kann man nicht sagen, wir seien nicht gleichberechtigt in unserem Erholungssuchen. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, wir halten uns an die Regeln. 
Is klar, wenn ich mit 30 Sachen 5 cm an einem Wanderer vorbeiheize und er sich erschreckt und hinfällt, so ist das selbstverständlich nicht in Ordnung. Wenn aber - was nicht selten vorkommt - eine Gruppe Fußgänger sieht, daß MTB-Fahrer entgegenkommen und provokant keinen Platz machen, so ist das genauso nicht in Ordnung. Das meinte ich mit 'gleichberechtige Waldnutzer'. 

Die Bestimmungen bevorzugen bei korrekter Nutzung nicht wirklich eine bestimmte Gruppe, außer daß Fahrradfahrer und Reiter auf Fußgänger Rücksicht zu nehmen haben. Im Sinne der ordnungsgemäßen Waldnutzung haben alle das gleiche Recht, sich im Wald zu Erholungszwecken aufzuhalten.

Ich finde, solange wir uns regelkonform verhalten, gibt es keinen Grund, sich als MTB-Fahrer unterwürfig zu verhalten.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (22. September 2010)

Welch ein schöner Sundowner gestern...

So kann das Wetter weitergehen (hoffentlich). Auf einen goldenen Oktober.


----------



## Der-Schaubi (22. September 2010)

Ja hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter noch was.

Ich nehms aber jetzt erstmal 12 Tage mit in Urlaub und 
bring es dann Anfang Oktober wieder mit.
Bin am 5.10. wenns passt wieder mit dabei.
Der Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad wird auf dauer meiner Gabel was zuviel.


----------



## mahatma (23. September 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @Mahatma: Geht dein Gassi-geh-Pfad um die Ginsterhangplantage noch oder packt Mann die Machete ein?Bedankt für kurze Be-& Erleuchtung, der Pete



Bins gestern gefahren! 
Bäume sind geräumt.
Ist aber schon ein wenig Panzergelände. Da ist ne Menge Unterholz.

Also genau so wie man´s mag!


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2010)

Bin natürlich voll neugierisch letzte Woche auch noch rein - vom Nesselanteil krieg ich bis ans Lebensende kein Rheuma mehr...


----------



## mahatma (23. September 2010)

Naja, seit gestern ist die Durchfahrt an den Brennnesseln ein wenig breiter!


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2010)

Hab's verstanden, nehme meinen Zwillingsbruder mit! Zusammen trennt uns nur noch die Breite einer montierten Fahrradklingel von DISCH  Unterernährten Gruss, der Pete.


----------



## Der-Schaubi (23. September 2010)

jetzt kommt ja bald wieder die lange-hosen zeit 
da brauchste keine angst mehr vor nesseln zu haben


----------



## mahatma (24. September 2010)

Das fatale an unserem Hobby ist, dass Lange-Hosen- und Brennnesselzeit nicht konform gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kazamatsuri (24. September 2010)

Wie war das da bei Rocky?

KEINE SCHMERZEN

@Schaubi:
Schönen Urlaub - und gutes Wetter mitnehmen, gell?


----------



## Poison_Girl (29. September 2010)

Hey Tom,

ich wollt Dir nur mal ganz kurz alles Jute zum Geburtstag wünschen!!   

LG

Katrin


----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2010)

Der feiert schein's schon! @Mahatma: Bist du mit Mütze gefahren - da iss ja auf einmal Platz wie nach 'nem Lademaß der alten Reichsbahn!
LG, jetzt mit viel Platz im Trail und um die Hüften, der Pete


----------



## Kazamatsuri (6. Oktober 2010)

Mist, glatt den Abzweig vom Pferdeweg verpaßt gestern. Da mußten wir den kompletten Pferdeweg fahren und das bei den Schlamm.
Natürlich das Vorderschutzblech aus Stylegründen zuhausegelassen - shit. 
Wir sahen aus wie panierte Wiener Schnitzel und die Räder erst.
Gerade frisch gewischt...

Hoffe, nächste Woche ist weniger Mutt auf den Wegen.

Ansonsten wars schön gestern.

@donnerstuhl:
Denk mal bitte am Dienstag an den Stick mit den Pyrenäen-Fotos, bin schon ganz heiß drauf.
Nochmal meinen Respekt vor Eurer Leistung bei der Pyrenäentour, Ihr beiden.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das so ohne weiteres schaffen würde - 16 Tage ohne Ruhetag und min. 1,6k am Tag - und Ihr seid mal eben über 20 Jahre älter...

Bis nächste Woche, Leute.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## stroke01 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

melde mich auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung zurück.
War leider die letzten 14 Tage mit einer netten Bronchitis krank zu Hause.
Diese Woche muß ich jetzt arbeiten und hab nächste Woche Urlaub.

Werde dann die nächste Woche mit meiner Familie im schönen Willingen verbringen. Natürlich nicht ohne Mountainbike im Handgepäck. 

Hoffe dann am 19.10.10 wieder bei euch dabei zu sein.

Meine 14 Tage krank zu Hause hatten doch einen Vorteil.
Meine selbstgebaute Lampe ist fertig.

Die Kollegen von der Rennradfraktion hatten gestern Abend schon mal das Lampenvergnügen das Ding live zu erleben. 

Die richtigen stärke der Lampe liegen aber klar im Wald und auf dem Trail, weil das Ding extrem breit strahlt.

Naja, Ihr werdet es ja erleben.

Bis dann...

Heinz


----------



## Kazamatsuri (7. Oktober 2010)

Na cool, endlich fertig zur Feuertaufe. Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sie sich so im Wald und Trail schlägt.

Jedenfalls wünsch ich Dir schöne Tage in Willingen. Genieß die schönen Touren dort.

Bis zum 19. dann.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Kazamatsuri (14. Oktober 2010)

War ne feine Tour Dienstag. Erster Vorgeschmack auf den Winter. Nee, was haben wir gefroren bei 3°C.
Nach dem warmen Tagen ist die Kälte beim erstenmal echt kraß gewesen. Dazu noch die Feuchtigkeit des Nebels - bibber, bibber...

Allen sieben Mitfahrern an dieser Stelle vielen Dank für die schöne Tour und gerne bis zum nächsten Dienstag.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Erftmtb (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi Marcus,
danke nochmal für die schöne Tour. War schön aber echt kalt aber bin's ja selber Schuld wenn ich erst jetzt wieder mit dem Biken anfange.

Bis denne
Alex


----------



## Kazamatsuri (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi Alex,

ging ja arbeitstechnisch und wegen der Skatesaison nicht anders. Außerdem ist schließlich auch noch die Familie da...

Wenn Du jetzt mehr Zeit hast, können wir immer noch feine Touren fahren. Vor allem freue ich mich schon auf die Snowrides, vorher können wir ja mal an nem Wochendende gemeinsam die südliche Ville unsicher machen, ich hab da in den letzten Wochen ein paar lohnende Trailleckerlis entdeckt. Da gibts bestimmt noch ein paar mehr von, werde da weiter dranbleiben und alles fein in meine Trailkarte eintragen.

@hornoc:
Grüß Dich Horst,

ich wollt mich beizeiten gerne mal zusammen mit dem Alex mit Dir zu ner Tour treffen; Du wohnst doch in Alfter und könntest uns beiden den südlichen Teil der Ville (v.a. das Waldgebiet zwischen Alfter-Heimerzheim-Buschhoven) trailtechnisch ein wenig näherbringen. Da gibts bestimmt noch die eine oder andere Ecke zu entdecken.
Wenn Du Zeit und Bock hast, meld Dich einfach mal. Je nachdem wie es arbeitsmäßig bei Dir ausschaut, bist Du auch herzlich bei der wöchentlichen (Dienstags-)Tour de Ville eingeladen, mitzufahren.

Bis bald

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroke01 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter heute Abend eingermaßen ok.

Will zwar endlich meine Selbstbaulampe einem ersten echten Praxistest unterziehen, aber es muss nicht in strömen Regnen um festzustellen, ob das Ding wirklich auch wasserdicht ist.

Naja...mal sehen.

Hoffentlich klappt es dann auch heute Abend. 

Gruß

Heinz


----------



## coloni (19. Oktober 2010)

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Glück.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (19. Oktober 2010)

Grüß Euch,

ich warte wettertechnisch bis 17 Uhr und entscheide dann, ob ich die Tour rausnehme und allen Mitfahrern Bescheid sage oder wir uns wie üblich um 18.30 Uhr treffen.

Wäre schön, wenn der Regen uns verschont heute.

@ coloni:

Hättest Du nicht doch Lust, heute mitzufahren. Wär schön, Dich mal wieder dabeizuhaben...
Wir übertreiben es auch nicht heute.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## coloni (19. Oktober 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> @ coloni:
> 
> Hättest Du nicht doch Lust, heute mitzufahren. Wär schön, Dich mal wieder dabeizuhaben...
> Wir übertreiben es auch nicht heute.
> ...



Hallo Marcus,
im Moment keine Chance. Lichtmäßig habe ich zwar schonmal mit einer BUMM IXON IQ aufgerüstet, aber der Kurs der mir Sicherheit geben sollte steht immer noch aus. Vielleicht klappt es ja diesen Samstag.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich drück die Daumen, daß der Kurs endlich klappt.

See ya

Marcus


----------



## Handlampe (20. Oktober 2010)

Hat Jemand von der Brühler Fraktion noch mal was von Gerd alias Tauchsieder gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (20. Oktober 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hat Jemand von der Brühler Fraktion noch mal was von Gerd alias Tauchsieder gehört?



Ich nicht, als ich ihn zuletzt gesehen habe saß er auf einem Rad. Vielleicht fährt er noch immer! Wundern würde es mich nicht!


----------



## Kazamatsuri (21. Oktober 2010)

Meint Ihr den vertexto-Gerd? Der wollte nochmal nen erweiterten Best of Ville organisieren. Hab aber auch schon etwas länger nichts mehr von Ihm gehört. 
Wenn Ihr jedoch jemanden anders meint, keine Ahnung.

Wie auch immer...
Hoffentlich kommt der B.o.V.-reloaded dieses Jahr noch zustande.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## coloni (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn nicht dazwischen kommt werde ich heute mal wieder mit dabei sein.
Muß ja meine neuen Kenntniss ausprobieren und meine Lampenkombination Sigma-Karma und BUMM-IXON-IQ testen.
Das diese Heinz seiner Lampe nicht das Wasser reichen kann ist klar.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (26. Oktober 2010)

You´re welcome...


----------



## coloni (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
kurzes Feedback von gestern. 
Stroke und ich sind gut zu Hause angekommen. Das Abholen von Strokes Auto hat auch geklappt. 
An der Autobahnauffahrt Hürth haben wir dann, nach mehrmaligen Nachpumpen, doch noch den Schlauch gewechselt. Ein Nagel hing im Mantel.
Aber wie erwähnt muß ich erst Fahrpraxis und Sicherheit im Hellen finden. Danach kann ich mich frühestens mal wieder ins Dunkle wagen.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (27. Oktober 2010)

Kein Problem, die Grundlage ist ja durch den FT-Kurs auf jeden Fall gelegt.

Komm einfach vorbei wenn Du Dich wohlfühlst auf den Trails, bist immer willkommen. Das hat alles nur Sinn, wenn man sich gut fühlt und innerhalb der eigenen Grenzen fährt. Alles andere wäre unnötiges Risiko und Stürze/Verletzungen/Schäden am Bike kann keiner gebrauchen...

Je nachdem, wer mitfährt, können wir zu Übungszwecken auch gerne mal ne Tour mit nur leichten Trails machen, auch abseits vom Dienstagstermin(abseits vom Dienstag wäre vielleicht sogar besser, dann können wir ja zu dritt fahren, wenn stroke auch mitwill).

Angebot meinerseits steht jedenfalls, meldet Euch einfach, wenn Ihr Zeit und Bock habt.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## stroke01 (1. November 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

morgen werde ich nicht dabei sein, weil mein bike in die Werkstatt muss. Mal sehen was mit meiner Gabel und dem Dämpferlager los ist.

Vielleicht hab ich es ja nächsten Dienstag schon wieder zurück.

Mal was anderes:
Kennt sich von euch jemand mit CAD-Software zum erstellen von 3D Zeichnungen aus ? Oder weiß jemand eine einfach zu bedienende Software, möglichst noch als Freeware ?

Ich möchte nämlich für meine nächsten Selbstbaulampen Gehäuse entwerfen, die ich dann mit entsprechenden Zeichnungsdaten CNC fräsen lassen will.

Also...., bin für jeden noch so kleinen Hinweis dankbar.

Bis dann.

Heinz


----------



## Kazamatsuri (16. November 2010)

Für den Fall, daß das LMB heute zeitnah noch nicht wieder funktionieren sollte:

Der Dienstags-Nightride findet wie immer um 18.30 Uhr ab Wasserturm Brühl statt.

Wetter bleibt trocken, nur ein wenig Nebel.

Also --> Drivers welcome...


----------



## heiko278 (23. November 2010)

Hallo Bikercrew...
Ich hab seit dem Wochenende ein neues 29er... 
Nun such ich noch den richtigen Anschluss. Komme aus Erftstadt und bin durch meine Arbeit recht flexibel.
Also... wenn jemand was weiss dann bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar...

Heiko


----------



## Kazamatsuri (24. November 2010)

Grüß Dich Heiko,

schau mal ins LMB, wir fahren jeden Dienstag um 18.30 Uhr ab Wasserturm Brühl nen feinen Nightride durch die Ville.
Falls Du (noch) keine Beleuchtung haben solltest, können wir uns auch gerne so mal treffen und die Ville unsicher machen. Kontakt über PN.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kazamatsuri (24. November 2010)

Kraß gestern...

Da fahren wir so friedlich am Donatussee vorbei, als es plötzlich links im Wald raschelt und keine Sekunde später kriege ich einen Schlag von links und liege auf dem Weg.
Ich hab nur aus dem Augenwinkel etwas gräuliches bemerkt, für eine Reaktion war es allerdings zu spät - alles ging zu schnell.
Wir haben wohl ein einzelnes Wildschwein aufgeschreckt, welches 2m neben dem Weg gelegen haben mußte. Dieses hat die letzten 10 cm meines Hinterrades erwischt und ist dann schnell auf die andere Seite in den Wald verschwunden. Ergebnis: Mega-Achter, so daß das LR nicht eine Umdrehung mehr geschafft hat. Der Reifen war mindestens 10 cm aus der Spur, eine Speiche war einfach durchgebrochen, eine weitere hatte nen guten Schlag abbekommen. Ich selber auf der gesamten rechten Seite Abschürfungen und Prellungen, aber sonst glimpflich gelaufen. An Weiterfahren war erst mal nicht zu denken, erst mußte ich das LR soweit rückzentrieren, daß der gesamte Hinterreifen wieder gängig war..

Wenigstens konnte ich die Tour fortsetzen, jedoch mit nem schwabbelden Hinterrad. Heute ist erstmal ein Besuch beim Radhändler fällig.
Jetzt hab ich auch mal ne Begegnung der wilden Art gehabt, hätte jedoch sehr gerne drauf verzichtet. Meine Stimmung war dann für den Abend dahin und ich konnte nur mit Mühe meinen Frust verbergen. Auf den Schreck hätte ich gut nen Schluck  aus dem Flachmann gebrauchen können, na ja...

Hoffe, Euch hat die Tour trotzdem gut gefallen. An dieser Stelle auch ein herzliches Welcome back an den Günter - schön, Dich wieder dabeizuhaben. Erwarte Euch dann nächsten Dienstag wieder zur Tour.

Bis bald

Marcus


----------



## coloni (24. November 2010)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Kraß gestern...
> 
> Da fahren wir so friedlich am Donatussee vorbei, als es plötzlich links im Wald raschelt und keine Sekunde später kriege ich einen Schlag von links und liege auf dem Weg.
> Ich hab nur aus dem Augenwinkel etwas gräuliches bemerkt, für eine Reaktion war es allerdings zu spät - alles ging zu schnell.
> ...



Autsch,
da kannst du aber von Glück sagen das nicht mehr passiert ist.
Das ist auch so eine Sache vor der ich bei den Nachtfahrten Angst gehabt habe. Was tun wenn die eine oder andere Wildsau auf einmal im Lichtkegel der Lampe auftaucht.


----------



## Landyphil (24. November 2010)

Nu Ja ich kann nur sagen ... Ihr habt zu meiner ersten Teilnahme für ein aufregendes Rahmenprogramm gesorgt ;-). wir sehen uns, Greets.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (26. November 2010)

Nachtrag:

Laufrad ist nicht mehr zu reparieren - brauche ne neue Felge.

Ich fahr ja nun schon etwas länger Nightrides, aber normalerweise flüchten die Rehe oder Wildschweine, wenn man sich nähert. Hatte im Sommer sogar ne Bache mit zwei Frischlingen überrascht, die sind auch gleich geflüchtet. So wie ich das sehe, haben wir das arme Schwein schlicht erschrocken und es ist dann in Panik abgehauen. Ich bin dem Tier nicht böse - ist halt dumm gelaufen, kann mal passieren und schließlich, nicht zu vergessen, sind WIR in ihren Lebensraum eingedrungen und haben es aufgeschreckt. Den ganzen Tag ist im Wald Unruhe, von den Plantagenverwaltern bis zu den Wanderern und Bikern und Motorsägenlärm, da wollen die Tiere abends ihren angestammten Lebensraum auch mal nutzen...

Wie auch immer, ich werde natürlich weiter nightriden, bin aber in Zukunft wachsam, falls ich Tiere hören sollte und nehme noch mehr Rücksicht. Das bedeutet, daß man auch mal umkehrt, wenn sich vor einem Rehe oder Wildschweine zeigen, und einen anderen Weg nimmt. 

Wir sollten trotz der Begeisterung für unseren Sport den Respekt vor der Natur und ihren Bewohnern nicht außer Acht lassen.


----------



## hornoc (5. Dezember 2010)

Bin gestern seit langer Zeit mal wieder in der Ville gefahren. Seit wann wird denn der Sportplatztrail in Merten mit Ästen und Baumstämmen zugebaut? 

Allerdings konnte man drüberfahren/drüberspringen, was den Trail "abwechslungsreich" macht.


----------



## Yuma-F (5. Dezember 2010)

hornoc schrieb:


> Bin gestern seit langer Zeit mal wieder in der Ville gefahren. Seit wann wird denn der Sportplatztrail in Merten mit Ästen und Baumstämmen zugebaut?



Ich war das aber nicht !!!!!


----------



## Kazamatsuri (26. Dezember 2010)

Am Dienstag gibts wieder nen schönen Snowride durch die Ville. Also, wer Zeit und Lust hat, möge sich um 18:30 Uhr am Wasserturm einfinden...

War heute mal unterwegs, mußte aber nach 25 km passen, durch den Tiefschnee wars echt ne Tortour. Lediglich dort, wo breitere plattgetretene Spuren waren ging es einigermaßen. Den Weg runter zum Bleibtreusee mußte ich beinahe auf den Rettungsring, das war ja schlimmer als trocken bergauf.

Wenigstens kann man in dem tiefen Schnee sein Rad ohne anzulehnen abstellen - steht von selbst.

Warum gucken die Leute eigentlich so, wenn man nen Rodelbahnweg oder den langen Asphaltabhang zum Heider Bergsee runter- oder hochfährt?


----------



## coloni (26. Dezember 2010)

Tja, man ist schon was aussergewöhnliches wenn man mit dem Rad durch den Schnee radelt. 

Wir sind letztes WE mal über die Glessener Höhe, Heinz und ich mit einem weiteren Vereinskollegen. Da haben wir keine PKW Spuren o.ä. gefunden.
Daher sind wir in über einer Stunde auch nur auf knapp 9 km gekommen.

Bei meinem Wiedereinstieg in eurer Runde, ich schätze mal mitte bis ende April, mit einer Neuerung aufwarten. Mein Gary Fisher wird dann durch ein Cube XMS ersetzt. Also komme ich dann auch mit einem Fully daher.


----------



## othom (28. Dezember 2010)

Ziemlich viel Schnee hier 






man sieht aber auch gut den Vergleich 26er zu 29er Bikes sehr gut  

vielleicht auch was für den KBU Kalender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kazamatsuri (28. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Pete04 (29. Dezember 2010)

@Thomas: Kerl, du hast den goldenen Daumen am Auslöser! Selten hab' ich den Liteville-Rahmen so im Präsentationsformat gesehn' - ich geh los und kauf mir gleich 2 (würd' ja gern auch mal die Haushaltskasse besitzen um 5 Mille im Rahmenbau zu investieren...) Klasse gemacht, unsere 6jährige glaubt jetzt an "Schneebiker" (kuckst du bitte auch "Yeti" - der Schneemann hat 'nen eigenen Rahmen) LG, der Pete


----------



## Kazamatsuri (16. Januar 2011)

Nee, was war das schön heute. 
Wetter beinahe wie Frühjahr, Wege nur wenig verschlammt, so macht das Spaß. Mehr, mehr...

Freu mich schon auf Dienstag, endlich mal wieder vernünftig fahren, ohne Boneshaker-Orgien diesmal.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (18. Januar 2011)

Die heutige Tour fällt leider wetterbedingt aus. 

Hoffe, nächsten Dienstag ist das Wetter besser...


----------



## Landyphil (23. Januar 2011)

Tach zusammen,

ab dem 08.02 kann ich wieder teilnehmen, zur Zeit bin ich in Spanien und trainiere heimlich Höhenmeter bei 13 Grad / Sonne und zugegebenermaßen eiskalten Nordwind.

Ich hoffe das Wetter wird bis dahin in Germany wieder erträglich ;-.).


----------



## Kazamatsuri (30. Januar 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (1. Februar 2011)

Fährt heute wer? Könnte theoretisch ab Weilerswist dazu stoßen. Aber vor 18:40 wird das schon ehr knapp. Obwohl mir fällt gerade ein wahrscheinlich ist der Akku der Helm-Lampe leer :-(


----------



## MaxDD (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin ab Sonntag für 3 Wochen in Hürth und gerade mal am überlegen, ob ich das MTB mit in den Kofferraum packe ...

Findet eure Dienstagsrunde am/ab 08.02. statt? Darf ich teilnehmen? ;-)

Denn Wasserturm in Brühl hab ich schon ergoogelt, sollte nich das Problem sein den zu finden ...

Sollte man irgendwas dabeihaben außer Licht?


Grüße (noch aus Dresden)

MaxDD


----------



## coloni (3. Februar 2011)

MaxDD schrieb:


> Sollte man irgendwas dabeihaben außer Licht?



MTB und Helm? 






Sorry, das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.


----------



## MaxDD (3. Februar 2011)

Hmm ...na gut, dann werd ich das auch mit einpacken  ;-)


----------



## Kazamatsuri (6. Februar 2011)

Tour ist im LMB, MaxDD. Trag Dich einfach als Mitfahrer ein und dann bis Dienstag, 18:30 Uhr.

Hoffe, Ihr habt diesen herrlichen Tag wie wir auf dem MTB genossen.
Diesmal gings mit der Bahn nach Euskirchen, dann kreuz und quer durch die Wälder und am Ende per MTB entlang des Erftradweges wieder zurück in Heimatgefilde. Summa Summarum 80 km/800 Hm - für die noch junge Saison eigentlich ganz akzeptabel, wie ich finde.

Angenehm warme Sonne, nur ein wenig windig. Aber bei den Temperaturen kein Thema, dieser Tag hat einfach nach Tour geschrien...


----------



## Landyphil (6. Februar 2011)

AAAH und ich habe meine kranke Fam. gepflegt - 2 Kids und Frau Krank. Sofern sich hier die Lage stabilisiert bin ich am Dienstag dabei


----------



## MaxDD (7. Februar 2011)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Tour ist im LMB, MaxDD. Trag Dich einfach als Mitfahrer ein und dann bis Dienstag, 18:30 Uhr. ...




Ich werd nachmittag mal die Strecke zum Treffpunkt auskundschaften, dass ich auch pünktlich da bin. Im LMB trage ich mich ein.

Grüße & bis morgen


----------



## Kazamatsuri (8. Februar 2011)

Alles klar, MaxDD.

Gute Besserung Euch allen, Landy. Hoffe, Du bist baldestmöglich wieder dabei.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Kazamatsuri (14. Februar 2011)

Morgen wirds nur über Waldautobahnen gehen, weil mein Conway beim Dämpferservice ist (für ca. 2 Wochen). Letzten Dienstag war die übliche Standarddistanz für meinen Hintern, Rücken und Oberkörper echt krass. 
Ist schon angenehm so ein Fully und spart viel Kraft, auch wenn ein ungefedertes MTB zum Erlernen von Fahrtechnik das beste ist, aber das ist bei mir ja nun auch schon lange her. Nach anderthalb Jahren vollgefedert ist man allerdings so daran gewöhnt, daß der Umstieg auf den Boneshaker so richtig reinhaut, vor allem, wenn man dann die gleichen Trails und Gesamtdistanzen fährt, wie auf dem Fully.

Vielleicht werde ich im Sommer ja mal eine Retro-Tour anbieten, wo nur Boneshaker erlaubt sind. Dann können wir unsere Pretiosen mal von ihrem Kellerdasein erlösen und nochmal das alte Gefühl genießen...

Über Feedback hierzu würd ich mich freuen und wenn ausreichend Interesse vorhanden ist, werden wir bei trockener Witterung mal unsere alten Schätzchen aus der Rente holen...

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Landyphil (14. Februar 2011)

Mein Rad hängt im Keller am Haken und wartet auf E-Teile=> Ich kann nicht. Hoffentlich sind die Teile Morgen bei H&S ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kazamatsuri (15. Februar 2011)

Tour muß leider ausfallen heute, liege mit Magenschmerzen flach...


----------



## coloni (15. Februar 2011)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Tour muß leider ausfallen heute, liege mit Magenschmerzen flach...



Gute Besserung.


----------



## Landyphil (16. Februar 2011)

Hey Gute Besserung.
Na ja, deshalb war keiner Da ;-). Entgegen meiner erstmeldung hat H&S in einer mega kulanten Nummer (ist eine andere Gecshichte) mein Rad Vormittags wieder gefixt und ich war abends in Brühl.... alleine. Da bin ich halt im Regen die Tour vom letzten mal abgefahren, zum Glück hatte ich die nach auf meinem GPS.
cu
Philip


----------



## serox (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo Bikefreunde, 

wie sieht es aus? Nehmt Ihr auch Wiederaufsteiger mit? Nach jahrelanger Sport- abstinez mehrern Jahren rauchen und einer kleinen Gewichtszunahme möchte ich wieder anfangen Rad zu fahren. Bin früher mal Rennen gefahren und bin technisch nicht so schlecht, meine Kondition möchte ich, auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10, bei -1 ansiedeln. Alleine fahren ist nicht ganz mein Ding und so hoffe ich drauf, daß ich mich einer Gruppe anschliessen kann. Ich fahre zwar regelmäßig schon mit Freunden, suche aber für regelmässige Touren eine feste Gruppe.

Liebe Grüsse,

Serox


----------



## Kazamatsuri (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo Serox,

wir fahren immer dienstags um 18.30 Uhr ab Wasserturm Brühl. Du bist gerne willkommen, wir richten unser Tempo nach dem langsamsten Mitfahrer. Kondition ist nicht so tragisch, rauche selber und das diesen Winter nicht zu knapp.

Wir fahren natürlich auch Trails, es soll aber jeder Mitfahrer im Wohlfühlbereich fahren. Welche Trails wir fahren, wird vor Ort geklärt.

Morgen wär ne gute Gelegenheit, um wieder einzusteigen ins MTB-Fahren, denn wir werden praktisch nur Waldautobahn fahren, mein Conway ist nämlich noch beim Dämpferservice und ich muß mit dem ungefederten GT fahren. Wetter spielt auch mit, also wärs schön, Dich morgen dabeizuhaben.

coloni, Landy - danke für die Genesungswünsche, hab letzten Dienstag ab mittags nur noch rückwärts gegessen, da ging garnix. 
(Scheiß EPO-Kur...)

Hoffe, Ihr seid bald wieder dabei...

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Landyphil (27. Februar 2011)

Hi, wie sieht es Übermorgen aus, habe Lust mit Euch noch mal eine Nachtrunde in Brühl zu drehen.
Am Wochenende habe ich meine Federgabel zerlegt und Ihr den 50 Std. Service verpasst..... bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis. 
Meine "Serienfunzel" beim ersten Ride war ja "schmalbrüstig", Dienstag würde ich meinen selbstgebauten LED-Prototyp mitbringen, da kann man mal in der Praxis vergleichen statt auf dem Papier.
  CU


----------



## Kazamatsuri (28. Februar 2011)

Hey Landy,

wir fahren morgen wie üblich um 18.30 Uhr ab Wasserturm. Würd mich freuen, Dich dabeizuhaben.

Ich glaube, Du solltest Dich mal mit dem Heinz(stroke01) kurzschließen, der hat letztes Jahr einen megageilen Prototypen konstruiert, da sieht ne Wilma wie ne Funzel gegen aus...
Ich schätze, er wird so ab April wieder bei uns dabeisein. Auch diese Saison wird der Heinz sicherlich weitere Protos zaubern, ich bin auch schon auf die neuen Modelle gespannt.

Bis Dienstag

Marcus


----------



## Kazamatsuri (6. März 2011)

Sö, Tour für Dienstag ist drin. Wetter sonnig und trocken, also auffi.

Auch die Brüggener Fraktion könnte mal aus dem Winterschlaf erwachen...

Stefan, Heinz - gibbet Euch noch oder seid Ihr etwa heimlich 2 Wochen auf Malle im Trainingslager?

Laßt mal was von Euch hören, Jungs. Ich vermiß Euch schon dienstags. Dunkel wirds auch schon später. Momentan sind wir immer so zu dritt oder viert unterwegs, von denen schafft es aber leider keiner, sich im LMB einzutragen, deswegen sieht es oft so aus, als ob keiner fahren würde - is aber nich so. Bin nur an ein, zwei Terminen allein gefahren, ansonsten ist immer jemand da.

Wenn Du, Heinz, nochmal mitfährst, lernst Du vielleicht den Landy kennen, der ist auch so ein Lampenkonstrukteur wie Du. Da würden sich, glaub ich, zwei Masterminds finden. Dann wär auch das Lampenthema für uns gegessen, endlich nach eigenen Erfahrungen und Vorgaben konfigurierbare Lampen am Start.
Da könnt Ihr schonmal ne Warteliste aufmachen...

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## coloni (7. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
zur Erinnerung. Auf der letzten Seite hatte ich meine Rückkehr für Mitte April mit neuem Rad angekündigt. Wenns gut läuft bin ich am 12.4 wieder mit dabei. Im Moment wird es mir für Trails etc. noch zu früh dunkel . 
Heinz hat im Moment größere private Probleme, so das er kaum zum radeln geschweige denn zum Lampen basteln kommt. 
Genaueres dazu mal persönlich und nicht via Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kazamatsuri (8. März 2011)

Alles klar Stefan, so machen wir's. Bestell dem Heinz bitte beste Wünsche von mir. Diskretion ist Ehrensache.

Freu mich schon, wenn Ihr wieder dabei seid und bin mal gespannt auf Dein neues Rad.

Bis bald

Marcus


----------



## Landyphil (8. März 2011)

Mädels, ich bin am Dienstag nicht dabei. nach langem Zaudern hat das Fieber gewonnen. Liege dann mal für eine Woche mit "Angie" im Bett.


----------



## Der-Schaubi (13. März 2011)

Hallo.

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung zurück .

Nein ich habe keine Pause gemacht nur den "Fahrtag" gewechselt.
Fahre Montags mit meinen Jungs mit denen es auch im August über die Alpen geht.
Ja das vorhaben habe ich immer noch  Termine und Strecke stehen auch schon fest ....... 
(darf gar nicht dran denken)

Wenn es meine Zeit aber erlaub werde ich aber auch auf jeden Fall nochmal die Wasserturmrunde zu fahren. 


Also bis denn erstmal. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Kazamatsuri (23. März 2011)

War ne schöne Tour gestern. Nachdem wir letzten Dienstag zu sechst waren, konnte ich gestern sogar sieben Stück Mensch, mountainbikewillig, am Treffpunkt vorfinden. Geht doch, so langsam kommen sie aus dem Winterschlaf.

Von mir aus kann das so weitergehen, jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen und endlich so richtig mit dem Frühling durchstarten.

Bald ist ja auch Sommerzeit, dann ist leider die Nightridesaison bis auf Ausnahmen vorbei. Wenn es länger hell ist, werden sich schließlich aber auch die Zaghaften und Schönwetterfahrer aus ihren Löchern trauen und im Wald auftauchen.

Jedenfalls ist das momentane Wetter einfach herrlich zum Fahren, ich hab echt Schwierigkeiten, NICHT aufs Bike zu steigen. Muß echt aufpassen, nicht direkt zum Frühjahr schon ins Übertraining zu kommen.

Aber ich kann leider nicht anders... ich-muß-dieses-Fahrrad-benutzen, vor allem bei diesem Wetter.
Ihr wißt doch: 'Do oben, do müß mer rauf! Gibts denn hier kein Lift?'
NÖ, auffi jetzt!


----------



## coloni (24. März 2011)

Recht hast du.
Bei dem Wetter muß man fahren. Im Moment fahre ich auch brav jeden Tag mit dem Fahrrad zum Bahnhof anstatt den Bus zu nehmen.
Das Rennrad ist auch wieder im Einsatz und am Sonntag geht die Abschiedstour mit meinem Gary Fisher MTB in Bergisch Gladbach über die Bühne.
Langsam kommt mein neues Radel immer näher.


----------



## coloni (11. April 2011)

Was ist denn jetzt hier los.
Ruhe seit 3 Wochen und auch kein Eintrag im LMR für morgen?

Findet morgen etwas statt? Ich habe nämlich heute vormittag mein neues Radel abgeholt und wollte etwas fahren. Trockenes Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (12. April 2011)

coloni schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt hier los.
> Ruhe seit 3 Wochen und auch kein Eintrag im LMR für morgen?
> 
> Findet morgen etwas statt? Ich habe nämlich heute vormittag mein neues Radel abgeholt und wollte etwas fahren. Trockenes Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt.



Welches Bike hast Du dir denn gegönnt?


----------



## coloni (12. April 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Welches Bike hast Du dir denn gegönnt?



Ein 2010er Cube XMS.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (12. April 2011)

Die Tour heute fällt wetterbedingt aus.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (14. April 2011)

Sö, Tour für nächsten Dienstag ist drin. Nächste Woche wird ne super Bikewoche wettermäßig, also gibt es keine Ausreden mehr: 

Auffi, Madels!

Zeigt her Eure Bikes, zeigt her Eure Teile, die Ville ruft.


----------



## coloni (15. April 2011)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Sö, Tour für nächsten Dienstag ist drin. Nächste Woche wird ne super Bikewoche wettermäßig, also gibt es keine Ausreden mehr:
> 
> Auffi, Madels!
> 
> Zeigt her Eure Bikes, zeigt her Eure Teile, die Ville ruft.



Die Ville hatte mich heute schon gerufen.
Endlich mein Cube mal ausführen. 

Für Dienstag muß ich mal schauen da ich ab Montag ja leider wieder arbeiten muß.


----------



## Der-Schaubi (18. April 2011)

Wenn ihr den Dienstag nach Ostern auch fahrt bin ich wieder dabei.
Dann ist Coloni mit seinem "Würfelchen" nicht ganz allein. 
Hab seit 2 Wochen auch n Cube, das Ltd Pro SE 2010.
Morgen kann ich beruflich leider nicht.

Gruß
Der Schaubi


----------



## coloni (19. April 2011)

Bei mir gibt das heute keinen.

Wir haben einen neuen Hund der zur Zeit unsere volle Aufmerksamkeit haben möchte. 




Wegen nächster Woche und dem Würfeltreffen schaun wir mal.


----------



## Der-Schaubi (26. April 2011)

Hi.
War eine schöne Runde heute. Besonders an den Seen vorbei.
Hab den Weg zum Turm gut gefunden. Lediglich die Stufen haben mich mal knackig ausm Trab gebracht *gg* 
Hätte vor den Stufen wohl besser doch links durchs Unterholz fahren sollen.

Bis die Tage.

Gruß
Der Schaubi


----------



## Kazamatsuri (3. Mai 2011)

Auch heute ist wieder angerichtet: 
18:30 Uhr am Wasserturm Brühl zur dienstäglichen Villerunde.

Hab mal auf tubeless gewechselt und bin gespannt, wie es sich bewährt. Man hört ja viel gutes darüber. Jedoch mußte ich natürlich Lehrgeld bezahlen und eigene Erfahrungen machen, was beispielsweise die Wahl der Luftpumpe beim ersten Aufpumpen betrifft (trotz Standpumpe 2 Mann total am Ende und klatschnaß geschwitzt ) oder die Tatsache, am besten sofort eine längere Tour an die Montage folgen zu lassen, damit sich die Milch optimal verteilen kann.

Deswegen hab ich mir auch erstmal ne ordentliche Lezyne bestellt(11 Hübe bis 2 bar), das hätte ne dreiviertel Stunde Zeit gespart.

Jetzt funzt aber alles soweit. Ich hab neben dem fühlbar geringeren Rollwiderstand auch mehr Grip feststellen können, da die Reifenflanke ja nun nicht mehr durch den Schlauch abgestützt wird und mehr walkt, leider ist das aber auch gleichzeitig ein Nachteil, denn in schnell gefahrenen Kurven und bei abrupten Richtungswechseln wird die Seitenführung durch die erhöhte Walkarbeit des Reifens schwammig und man muß mit erhöhtem Luftdruck reagieren. 
Mich persönlich stört das ein wenig bei zügigen Trail(ab-)fahrten, ich will messerscharfe Präzision. Man muß aber das Gesamtpaket sehen. Ich fahre lieber an manchen - unterm Strich recht wenigen - Stellen ein wenig vorsichtiger, profitiere dafür aber von überlegener Pannensicherheit, fühlbar geringerem Rollwiderstand und erhöhtem Grip bergauf. Es hängt halt vom Einsatzbereich ab, fürs Vertriden oder Freeriden würd ich niemals mit Milch fahren aber für das Mittelgebirgsgerocke hier mit nur wenig spektakulären Abfahrten und mehr tourigen Elementen steht Pannensicherheit, garniert mit geringerem Rollwiderstand und mehr Grip im Vordergrund.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch auch schon so seine tubeless-Erfahrungen gemacht?

Werd auf jeden Fall mal berichten, wie sich das tubeless-Experiment so weiterentwickelt.

Bis bald im Wald...


----------



## mohlo (3. Mai 2011)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Auch heute ist wieder angerichtet:
> 18:30 Uhr am Wasserturm Brühl zur dienstäglichen Villerunde.
> 
> Hab mal auf tubeless gewechselt und bin gespannt, wie es sich bewährt. Man hört ja viel gutes darüber. Jedoch mußte ich natürlich Lehrgeld bezahlen und eigene Erfahrungen machen, was beispielsweise die Wahl der Luftpumpe beim ersten Aufpumpen betrifft (trotz Standpumpe 2 Mann total am Ende und klatschnaß geschwitzt ) oder die Tatsache, am besten sofort eine längere Tour an die Montage folgen zu lassen, damit sich die Milch optimal verteilen kann.
> ...



Bei meinem (gestohlen) Cannondale Rize hatte ich serienmäßig Mavic Tubeless + Nobby Nic-Schlappen.
Drei Jahre lang keine Probleme - nie einen Platten. Du solltest lediglich einmal im Jahr die Latex-Plörre austauschen.

Bei meinem neuen Canyon (ohne Tubeless) hatte ich bereits in den letzen vier Wochen zwei Plattreifen (Villetouren).
Einmal musste ich mein Radl aus dem tiefsten Wald herausschieben, da ich weder Flickzeug, Pumpe oder Telefon dabei hatte.
Die Macht der Gewohnheit: Mit Tubeless darf der Ersatzschlauch und die Pumpe zu Hause bleiben.

Mein nächster LRS wird wieder Tubeless sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Schaubi (9. Mai 2011)

Moin.
läuft morgen die Runde wie üblich ??
Wäre dabei.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (9. Mai 2011)

Jo, Tour ist im LMB. 
Das Wochenende war ich anderweitig beschäftigt , daher bin ich erst jetzt dazu gekommen, den Termin einzutragen. Hoffe, es bleibt trocken morgen. 

@ mohlo:
Drei Jahre ohne Plattfuß - das läßt ja hoffen . Hatte im letzten Herbst auch so ne krasse Serie: in 2 Monaten 6 Plattfüße, auch mit NN's und Rocket Rons, davon gleich 2 auf einmal bei ner -4°C-Tour. Und wer hat schon 2 Ersatzschläuche dabei? Bin schließlich nicht auf ner Weltumrundung...


----------



## mohlo (9. Mai 2011)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Jo, Tour ist im LMB.
> @ mohlo:
> Drei Jahre ohne Plattfuß - das läßt ja hoffen . Hatte im letzten Herbst auch so ne krasse Serie: in 2 Monaten 6 Plattfüße, auch mit NN's und Rocket Rons, davon gleich 2 auf einmal bei ner -4°C-Tour. Und wer hat schon 2 Ersatzschläuche dabei? Bin schließlich nicht auf ner Weltumrundung...



Mein Rekord war damals eine Tour mit 4 Plattfüßen! ;-)


----------



## Der-Schaubi (9. Mai 2011)

Was macht Ihr ?? 
Ich fahre seit August letztes Jahr regelmässig
und davor seit etwa 7 Jahren und hatte noch nie nen Platten. 

Okay waren vielleicht nicht soviel km ..... aber ......


----------



## Kazamatsuri (21. Mai 2011)

Nach den schönen Touren der 6-er-Gruppe letzte Woche und der dieswöchigen 5-er-Gruppe möchte ich recht herzlich zur nächsten Sundownertour am kommenden Dienstag einladen.

Ich schlage vor, wir räumen dann mal die Trails frei, die uns zuletzt wegen der gefällten Bäume verwehrt blieben. Wenn wir's nicht tun, macht es keiner, also im eigenen Interesse: Auffi, gemma!

@EPO-Basti und Kamikaze-Martin 
Ja, speziell Ihr seid gemeint. 

See you


----------



## Der-Schaubi (14. Juni 2011)

Mann Mann Mann ich hoffe mein Chef hat bald n einsehen das ich Dienstags wieder Zeit hab .
Hab heute erstmal mein Rad wieder zum H+S gebracht.
Nach 2 1/2 Monaten ist der Freilauf kaputt. Qualitätsarbeit mhmm .
Mal sehen wie lang das jetzt dauert .


----------



## Kazamatsuri (19. Juni 2011)

Hmmm, hört sich ja nicht so toll an...
Hoffe jedenfalls, daß Dein Cube bald wieder am Start ist.

Dienstag fahren wir, wenn das Wetter hält. Erwarte Dich, sobald Du Zeit hast und das Bike wieder flott ist.

Bis denne


----------



## Kazamatsuri (5. Juli 2011)

Leider muß dieTour heute ausfallen. Habe unerwartet Besuch aus der Schweiz bekommen- leider kein MTB-Fahrer. 

Nächsten Dienstag wieder, Jungs.


----------



## coloni (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn's Wetter einigermaßen hält und ich weiter so gut bei meiner Badezimmerrenovierung weiterkomme bin ich heute abend mal wieder dabei.
Ich klicke mich im LMR einfach mal ein werde es aber heute nachmittag (ca. 17:00 - 17:30 Uhr) dann nochmal via SMS (Die Nummer die ich von dir, Markus, habe stimmt noch?) bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coloni (12. Juli 2011)

Zu viel Blau im Wetterradar.
Da arbeite ich lieber in meinem Badezimmer weiter.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (17. Juli 2011)

Hab mal für Dienstag eingetragen. Bei dem wechselhaften Wetter kann man aber leider keinerlei Voraussagen machen. 

Bin Dienstag ab Mittag mobil erreichbar und hoffe, wir erwischen wenigstens  zwei regenfreie Stunden. 

Toller Sommer - wieder mal...


----------



## Kazamatsuri (7. August 2011)

Versuchen wirs nochmal, Dienstag ist zumindest kein Dauerregen angekündigt. 

Wenigstens konnte man heute bei schönem Tourwetter mal wieder ordentlich die Kette straffmachen.


----------



## Artig (14. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal hören, ob mal wieder ne Tour geplant ist? Würde mich gerne mal anschließen. In Ville kann ich sicherlich auch mit meinem Crossrad mitmachen, oder?


----------



## Der-Schaubi (14. August 2011)

Hmm Crossrad ??
Dat is doch n Trekkingrad ohne Schutzbleche oder  ?
Wären die Reifen wat schmal ..... gerade auf einigen Trails die doch recht schön verwurzelt sind.

Ach so ... Hallo an den Rest ... 
Wenn ich am 30.8. aus den Alpen zurück bin komm ich auch wieder mit am Start. Nächsten Sonntag gehts los........ 


Grüsse
Der Schaubi


----------



## Kazamatsuri (16. August 2011)

Hallo Artig,
ja klar, ist kein Problem. Wir fahren heute auf jeden Fall, Wetter bleibt gut, Du kannst gerne mitkommen. 

Treffpunkt Wasserturm Brühl, Liblarer Str. 181 um 18.30 Uhr.

Werden wegen der aufgeweichten Böden sowieso hauptsächlich auf Waldautobahnen bleiben, von daher sollte das mit den schmalen Reifen gehen.

@Schaubi:
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß ihr beim Alpencross nicht all die Tage komplett im Regen fahren müßt. Viel Spaß, teil Dir die Kräfte gut ein, regeneriere nach der täglichen Etappe sinnvoll und grüß mir die Berge. 

Viele Grüße

Kazamatsuri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Schaubi (17. August 2011)

Ja Danke .....
Ich werde berichten....
Wetter soll ja gut werden ... sieht zumindest so aus.

Grüsse


----------



## Artig (18. August 2011)

Die erste ablehnende Antwort bezüglich meines Crossrads (ja nächstes Jahr hol ich mir, falls es kohletechnisch passen sollte, mindestens nen zweiten Laufradsatz, mit grobstolligen, BREITEN Reifen  oder gar nen zusätzliches Bike) hat mich dazu verleitet leider nen paar Tage hier nicht reinzuschauen  Mal schauen, jetzt bin ich, genau rechtzeitig zum guten Wetter auch noch krank geworden... falls ihr nächste Woche wieder fahrt und ich wieder gesund bin, komme ich aber gerne mit!


----------



## coloni (18. August 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das Schaubi seinen Eintrag ablehnend gemeint hat.
Die Strecken die nur meist gefahren werden sind halt etwas gröber und könnten dir den Spaß am Crosser vermiesen indem die Felgen nachher fritte sind.
Da ist ein MTB nunmal leider etwas stabiler.


----------



## Der-Schaubi (18. August 2011)

Eben ... das war nicht ablehnend gemeint.
Wie Coloni schon gesagt hat sind die Wege halt manchmal was gröber.
Ich bin selber schon mit nem Trekkingrad durch den Wald gerödelt ... aber halt auf den "Autobahnen".


----------



## Artig (19. August 2011)

Joaaaaaa ok, sooooo böse war mein Beitrag ja auch nicht gemeint  Was bedeutet denn gröber? Singletrails bin ich mit dem Ding auch schon gefahren, denke mal so im S1 bis maximal kurz vor "lockerem" S2er Bereich. Und als Trekkingrad möchte ich das Rad bitte nicht bezeichnet wissen  Ihr seht ja mein Bike im Profil... wenn ich überlege wie Mountainbikes noch vor ein paar Jahren ausgesehen haben und wie sie heute aussehen, dann ist es sicher nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit, aber ich denke früher ist man damit auch locker solche Strecken gefahren, oder? Sind denn die Felgen und die Gabel wirklich so schlecht im Vergleich zu denen die man bei "richtigen" Mountainbikes nutzt? Oder gehts in Ville wirklich teilweise so übel ab bezüglich der Wege? Sorry für meine Unwissenheit!

P.S. Ist für nächste Woche oder gar diese WE SA/SO was lockeres geplant?  Meine Freundin muss arbeiten und ich hab MASSIG Zeit


----------



## Der-Schaubi (20. August 2011)

mhmm aber das hat 28er reifen oder ??  naja egal ..
wie heist es .. versuch macht kluch .....
ich für meinen teil weile die nächste woche in den alpen ......
ansonsten wohl jeden dienstag ... oder schau oben rechts beim last minute biking

gruss ........


----------



## Artig (21. August 2011)

Richtig, ist nen 28er ... wie gesagt, nen neuer Laufradsatz wäre ja schon ne Überlegnung meinerseits... würde mich das Eurer Erfahrung nach weiterbringen? Sind ja sicher auch round about 200 Euro die das kosten würde, mit Felgen, Bereifung und Scheibenbremesn. Sorry for Offtopic


----------



## stroke01 (25. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung zurück an dieser Stelle.

Da ich annehme, dass die Dienstagstouren immer noch stattfinden, versuche ich mal wieder dabei zu sein.

Es wird ja langsam wieder früher dunkler am Abend und irgend jemand muss euch ja schließlich den Weg leuchten. Die Kollegen von euch, die meine letzte Selbstbaulampe kennen, wissen was ich meine.

Ich habe übrigens eine neue Lampe in der Planung.
Damit dürfte dann die "big Betty von Lupine" Geschichte sein.
Mal sehen, ob die noch für diesen Winter fertig wird.

Werde mal wieder etwas häufiger hier berichten.

Viele Grüße an alle die mich kennen und all die anderen, die ich noch kennenlernen werde.


stroke 

PS: Beim nightride zählt nur eins: 
Lumen, mehr Lumen, noch mehr Lumen.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (30. August 2011)

Hey stroke, schön, mal wieder von Dir zu hören. 
Nachdem dieser Sommer ein Schuß in den Ofen war und ich nur einen Bruchteil der letztjährigen Trainingskilometer fahren konnte , freu ich mich auch wieder auf die Nightridesaison. Wäre schön, wenn wir wieder gemeinsam die Nacht zum Tage machen könnten, die Lumen-Orgien im Wald waren echt toll. 

Heute muß jedoch leider ausfallen, ich habe andere Termine...
Nächsten Dienstag findet aber die Runde wie üblich ab Wasserturm um 18:30 Uhr statt (trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt).

Schaubi, bin mal gespannt auf Deinen Bericht über den Alpencross, hoffe, Du hast ihn gut überstanden. Wenn Du nächsten Dienstag dabeisein solltest, kannst ja mal erzählen.

Artig, am besten, Du fährst einfach mal mit und wir fahren dann die üblichen Trails, dann kannst Du ja sehen, wie Dein Bike sich so in der Ville macht. 
Nach meinem Dafürhalten bist Du im allgemeinen im Gelände mit Singletrails und losem/aufgeweichten Untergrund - vor allem in der nassen Jahreszeit - mit einem MTB, das gut profilierte breite (min. 2.25) 26-er-Räder hat, besser bedient. Die 26-er garantieren Wendigkeit, Agilität und mit den breiteren Reifen sinkst Du viel weniger im weichen Untergrund ein, hast viel mehr Traktion. Das Crossrad aufzurüsten halte ich für den falschen Weg, spar Dir die Kohle lieber für ein geländetauglicheres Bike.

Die Frage ist, wieviel fährst Du? Welchen Stellenwert hat dieses Hobby für Dich? Wenn Du sagen kannst, ja, ich fahr gerne und ich will auch ins grobere Gelände (damit mein ich nicht Waldautobahn - das ist allenfalls leichtes Gelände, also auch mit Omas alter Möhre oder Trekkingmüll befahrbar) OHNE mir Gedanken machen zu müssen, geht dieser Trail/dieser Abschnitt jetzt mit diesem Fahrrad oder nicht - dann solltest Du den Kauf eines MTB's erwägen. Vernünftige Hardtails gibt es ab ca. 600 , brauchbare Fullies ab 1500 . 
Wie gesagt, wenn's Dir mit dem Hobby Fahrradfahren im Gelände ernst ist, sind das die "finanziellen Eintrittskarten". Ansonsten wirst Du mit dem 28-er Crossrad nur auf Waldautobahnen und einfachste Singletrails beschränkt sein, was natürlich recht spaßfrei und langweilig ist, von den Nachteilen der Crossradgeometrie mal ganz abgesehen.
Komm einfach mal mit und wir fahren Trails, die wir sonst auch immer fahren, dann siehst Du sehr schnell, ob Geländeradfahren etwas für Dich ist und der Kauf eines MTB's für Dich in Frage kommt...


Bis zum nächsten Dienstag


----------



## Der-Schaubi (31. August 2011)

Hi.
Ja ich habe es überlebt .
Es war ne richtig 1a klasse Tour. Ich glaub wir hatten in der Woche das wohl beste Wetter der ganzen Saison da unten.
Gut die ersten Aufstiege bei 36 Grad waren schon extrem hart. Und auf 2292m noch 22 Grad zu haben ist auch nicht immer.
Kurze Fakten: 7 Etappen, 460 km, ca. 12000 hm, 42h 13min reine Fahrtzeit.
Strecke Tag 1: Scharnitz-Hochalmsattel-Grosser Ahornboden-Plumsjoch-Achensee-Pill
Strecke Tag 2: Pill-Weerberg-Weidener Hütte-Gaiseljoch-Finkenberg-Schegeis Speicher
Strecke Tag 3: Schlegeis-Pfitscher Joch-Sterzing-Penser Joch
Strecke Tag 4: Penser Joch-Astfeld-Meran 2000-Meran-Naturns
Strecke Tag 5: Naturns-Naturnser Alm-Vigil Joch-St. Walburg
Strecke Tag 6: St. Walburg-Revó-Malé-Dimaro-Folgarida-Madonna di Campiglio (wegen eines Gewitters am Rabbi Joch reine Asphalt-Etappe)
Strecke Tag 7: Madonna di Campiglio-Lago di Valagola-Passo Bregn de l´Ors-Algone Tal-Stenico-Fiave-Tenno-Riva del Garda

Weiteres wenn ich mein Bike wieder Fit hab. Brauch nen neuen Hinterreifen und die Bremsen brauchen auch neue Scheiben und Beläge.
Tja wenn man zu spät merkt das die Klötze runter sind gibts hässliche Riefen.......

Grüsse
Der Schaubi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artig (4. September 2011)

@ Kaza: Danke für die freundliche Erklärung. Ja das Hobby wird mir immer ernster  Es macht einfach Laune, egal ob auf der Straße oder auf den Waldautobahnen plus kleinen Minitrails! Allerdings siehts gerade schlecht aus nochmals 1500 Euro in das Hobby zu stecken. Das wird wohl frühestens nächstes Jahr was. Eventuell taugen ja auch gebrauchte Bikes was.

 Seid ihr am Dienstag wieder unterwegs? Falls ja, würde ich zusehen, dass ich es dann zu Eurem Treffpunkt rechtzeitig schaffe.

Edit: Hab gesehen, dass Ihr nen Termin gemacht habt, hab mich mal als Mitfahrer eingetragen. Bin leider arbeitstechnisch oft spontan länger unterwegs, sollte das der Fall sein, werde ich mich abmelden. Wenns regnet oder vorher stark geregnet hat, findet die Tour gar nicht statt?


----------



## Kazamatsuri (6. September 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

es tut mir leid, aber ich habe es irgendwie geschafft, mich zu erkälten und fühle mich entsprechend schlapp - Nase zu und dicker Kopf. 

Daher muß die Tour heute leider ausfallen. 
Termin ist rausgenommen.

Artig, in puncto gebrauchte Bikes wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Wenn es von jemandem ist, den Du kennst und eine Vertrauensbasis vorhanden ist - ok. Aber bei Fremden kannst Du nie wissen, welche (verborgenen) Schäden am Rad sind (Haarrisse im Rahmen/Lenker an unauffälliger Stelle usw.) und warum sie es WIRKLICH loswerden wollen.

Wettertechnisch fahren wir, wenn es während der Tour trocken ist/bleiben soll. Obs vorher geregnet hat und der Untergrund naß ist, ist egal, dafür gibts Schutzbleche. Dann fahren wir. Nur wenn für die Zeit wo wir fahren, Regen angesagt ist (Regenradar dwd), fällt die Tour aus. Kein Bock, im Regen zu fahren. Falls uns doch mal während der Tour ein unerwarteter Schauer überraschen sollte, hab ich immer ne Regenjacke im Rucksack.

Hoffe, kommenden Dienstag ist das Wetter tourtauglich und wir können fahren.

Bis denne und nochmal sorry, das es heute nicht klappt mit der Tour.


----------



## Artig (6. September 2011)

Oh je, dann mal gute Besserung! Nächste Woche werde ich allerdings nicht dabei sein, darf mir das Championsleague Spiel BVB-Arsenal anschauen. Dat wird fein werden  Von daher sieht man sich dann wohl am eher 20.09 das erste Mal!

Bis dahin und hoffentlich viel Spaß nächste Woche!

- Christian


----------



## Kazamatsuri (12. September 2011)

Sö, da bin ich wieder. Zwar noch nicht vollständig fit, aber für ne normale Runde sollte es reichen. Muß immer noch etwas husten, werd mich daher tempomäßig zurückhalten.

Tour ist im LMB.

Denkt an Beleuchtung für den Rückweg, die Nightridesaison kommt mit Riesenschritten näher. 

Artig, viel Spaß beim Fußball. Wir sehen uns dann hoffentlich nächste Woche. Hast Du Beleuchtung am Start? Wir fahren nämlich das ganze Jahr und Nightriding macht wirklich Spaß. (Bis auf gelegentliche Begegnungen mit Wildschweinen...)  Ihr wißt schon

Wie sieht es denn mit der Brüggener Fraktion aus? Laßt Euch doch mal wieder blicken. Wir wollen Lumen-Orgien...


----------



## stroke01 (12. September 2011)

Hallo Marcus,

bin nicht ganz sicher, ob ich morgen dabei sein werde. Leider ist meine Hinterradbremse undicht. Es ist anscheinend die Deckeldichtung vom Ausgleichsbehälter am Bremsgriff. Hab das Ersatzteil nach langer Suche letzten Donnerstag bestellen können. Hab aber noch keine Versandbestätigung.

Bei unserem Radsportverein deutet aber alles darauf hin, dass wir unser übliches Rennradtraining jetzt über die dunkle Jahreszeit ziemlich einstellen werden und überwiegend auch MTB fahren wollen. Ich denke, wir sind dann wieder häufiger dabei.

Mein Konzept für gleich zwei neue Lampen steht schon.
Die erste wird wohl mit zwei high-power CREE LEDs betrieben und wird "nur" ca. 1500 Lumen haben und mein neuer burner wird gleich vier LEDs haben und gut 3200 Lumen (ich hab endlich nen kleinen spritz- und strahlwasserfesten Lüfter gefunden um die fast 40 Watt wegzukühlen. Sonst kannst Du nämlich beim biken gleich noch Eier kochen).
Die wird dann mit zwei 14 Grad und zwei 24 Grad Linsen betrieben und somit wieder eine schön breite, aber auch weite Ausleuchtung haben.
Die dürfte dann etwas mehr power haben als die "Big Betty von LUPINE".
Wir werden es sehen. 

Lumen, oder mehr Lumen...., das ist hier die Frage !? 

Heinz


----------



## Landyphil (12. September 2011)

Hi Night Biker,

ich war mal wieder eine ganze Zeit abstinent...zumindest beim Dienstagstreff.
studium, Job, Marathontraining, 4 Kinder ... unsw. 
Ich lasse mich aber diesen Winter noch einmal blicken und leuchte mit den Wald aus ;-)


----------



## stroke01 (13. September 2011)

Also ich bin dann heute doch dabei und bring noch den Stefan mit.

Hab zwar mein Ersatzteil noch nicht, aber es gibt ja Isolierband und Kabelbinder. Damit gehts provisorisch.

Außerdem...., wer will schon bremsen.

Heinz


----------



## Kazamatsuri (13. September 2011)

Schön, daß Ihr dabeiseid. Ich freu mich schon. 

Landy, Du bist herzlich willkommen.   Wir fahren ja den Winter durch, also wenn Du Zeit freigeräumt kriegst, immer dienstags um 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## coloni (14. September 2011)

Also mir hat die Runde mal wieder richtig gut gefallen. 

Trails könnt ihr von mir aus ruhig einbauen. Ihr müßt halt am Ende nur etwas warten falls ich den Trail nicht durchfahre.
Aber wie wir gestern ja gesehen haben werde ich da auch langsam besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artig (14. September 2011)

@Kaza: Beleuchtung hab ich am Start. Allerdings keine mit der man meeeega viel sieht. Ich denke mal is ne Stufe über "gesehen werden"  Muss ich mal im Wald probieren. Fussball war der KRACHER gestern. Sooooo gute Stimmung. Einfach wahnsinn! So denn, ich hoffe mal auf nächsten Dienstag, allerdings hab ich Spätschicht, da muss ich normal bis 18 Uhr arbeiten, hoffe früher fertig zu werden damit das passt!

Gruß,
Artig


----------



## Kazamatsuri (17. September 2011)

Coloni, wir werden den Schwierigkeitsgrad langsam so erhÃ¶hen, daÃ Du Dich dabei wohlfÃ¼hlst und nicht absteigen muÃt.  
Im schlimmsten Fall werde ich bei bestimmten Trails eine Chicken-Line raussuchen oder (wie Dienstag am Obersee, wo einige den Waldbiergartentrail runterwollten) die Gruppe aufteilen und einen sicheren Paralleltrail runterfahren lassen.

Artig, wir kÃ¶nnen Dich zur Not auch unterwegs aufpicken, von wo kommst Du denn und wie lange brauchst Du nach der Arbeit, um zum Wasserturm zu kommen? Wenn Du aus Richtung SÃ¼den kommst, kÃ¶nnen wir Dich beispielsweise am Waldbiergarten aufpicken oder am Parkplatz Birkhof, falls aus Richtung BrÃ¼hl / A 565.
Solltest Du SpaÃ am Nightriden finden, wÃ¤re eine Investition von ca. 65 â¬ fÃ¼r eine DX-Lampe sinnvoll. Da reicht fÃ¼r den Normalfahrer auf jeden Fall eine und Du kannst praktisch so schnell fahren wie am Tage.

Bis Dienstag...


----------



## Artig (19. September 2011)

Ich komme aus Ehrenfeld. Bis jetzt gehe ich davon aus, dass ich pünktlich um 1830 an diesem Wasserturm sein werde. Habt ihr sonst ne naviansteuerbare Adresse wohin ich sonst kommen könnte?  Man nennt mich gerne auch Mister Orient(ierungslos)  , bin also nen hartes Naviopfer


----------



## Artig (20. September 2011)

So, kleines Update, hänge beim Kunden in Düren fest. Wenn alles perfekt läuft, dann bin ich um 1830 am Treffpunkt. Aber man kennt ja den guten alten Penner Herrn Murphy. Drückt sowohl mir als auch dem Wetter die Daumen. Hab RICHTIG BOCK auf Biken


----------



## Kazamatsuri (20. September 2011)

Siehe LMB, da steht alles - mußt nur lesen...


----------



## 19kappi72 (20. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Da will sich mal ein Neuer in eure Runde einklinken.
Hoffe das geht so OK. Ich komme aus Erftstadt
bringe ne Kerze für den Heimweg mit und dann werde ich mal sehen
wie's so wird. Hoffe das Wetter hält.
Mal sehen ob ich den Weg zum Wasserturm gut finde - ist nicht 
in meiner Hausrunde drin. 
Ich find den eigentlich immer eher zufällig 
Also dann meine Herren - bis nachher.
Jetzt erstmal Feierabend und mental vorbereiten 

Gruss
kappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artig (20. September 2011)

Den Weg zum Wasserturm hatte ich mir schon rausgessucht. Ich meinte die Alternativ Pickup Punkte  Aber so wie es jetzt gerade aussieht, sollte alles passen! *freu*


----------



## stroke01 (20. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann leider heute doch nicht. 
Muß mit meiner Frau zum Arzt.
Der gehts nicht gut.

Hoffentlich dann bis nächste Woche.

stroke


----------



## Artig (20. September 2011)

War ne feine Runde. Gelobt sei die moderne Technik  Nächste Woche bei passendem Wetter gerne wieder, werde mal schauen ob ich nächste Woche noch nen Freund mitbringe, sofern der Zeit hat...


----------



## Landyphil (20. September 2011)

26 km 291 hm, ja es war eine gemütliche Tour, ich hoffe der Guide hat auch den Weg nach Hause gefunden / wohl überstanden.


----------



## 19kappi72 (21. September 2011)

Hi

Ja war ne lockere Runde - hoffe er ist gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## coloni (21. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
gabs gestern abend n Problem?
Ich lese hier nur das Ihr hofft das der Guide nach Hause gekommen ist.


----------



## Artig (22. September 2011)

Joa, Guide ist unglücklich gestürzt, dabei ist die Kette abgesprungen. Danach war er doch recht sauer, ich denke auf sich selbst, bzw den blöden Baumstamm der in seinem Weg gewesen ist (ich hoffe nicht über meinen Spruch, dass der Stamm da sich böswillig und absichtlich hingelegt hat  ). Haben uns natürlich erkundigt, ob alles in Ordnung sei, was es scheinbar auch war, allerdings ist er anschließend ohne weiterhin ein Wort zu vermelden abgedüst. Dabei haben wir uns nicht wirklich was gedacht, als er dann aber an der nächsten Gabelung nicht auf uns gewartet hat, haben wir die Tour alleine fortgesetzt. Ohne Landyphils Navi wäre zumindest ich als absoluter Neuling in diesem Gebiet ganz sicher bis zum nächsten Morgen irgendwo rumgeirrt... nunja, war ja nicht alleine, von daher halb so wild. Wie schon gesagt, hoffe, dass der gute Kaza sich nichts getan hat und nicht irgendwie die Lust verloren hat! War wie gesagt ne schöne Tour mit feinen Passagen, die auch für mich mit meinem Crossbike keine unüberwindbaren Hindernisse darstellte, es waren nur nette Herren unterwegs und ich hab ne Menge über Beleuchtung gelernt  deshalb würde ich mich über weitere Touren sehr freuen. Lese mich gerade auch kräftig ein in die Beleuchtungsmaterie, hoffe mal in 1-2 Woche habe ich auch nen Flutlichtstrahler auf dem Helm


----------



## Flitschbirne (22. September 2011)

Moin moin.

Kurze technische Frage am Rande:

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass sich hier einige Leute diese billige Helmlampe aus China besorgt hatten. Hab mir die letztes Jahr auch besorgt. Leider hat die seit letzter Woche eine Macke oder eine Art Wackelkontakt. Wenn man sie einschaltet flackert sie zwischen zwei Helligkeitsstufen ganz schnell hin und her. Das eine ist sehr hell (ich denke das was die Lampe maximal bringen kann) und das andere ist minimal dunkler. Das ganze dauert dann ca. 10-15 Sekunden und dann bleibt die Lampe auf der leider dunkleren Helligkeit stehen.

Hat jemand technisch Ahnung von den Lampen woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## coloni (22. September 2011)

Artig schrieb:


> Joa, Guide ist unglücklich gestürzt, dabei ist die Kette abgesprungen. Danach war er doch recht sauer, ich denke auf sich selbst, bzw den blöden Baumstamm der in seinem Weg gewesen ist (ich hoffe nicht über meinen Spruch, dass der Stamm da sich böswillig und absichtlich hingelegt hat  ). Haben uns natürlich erkundigt, ob alles in Ordnung sei, was es scheinbar auch war, allerdings ist er anschließend ohne weiterhin ein Wort zu vermelden abgedüst. Dabei haben wir uns nicht wirklich was gedacht, als er dann aber an der nächsten Gabelung nicht auf uns gewartet hat, haben wir die Tour alleine fortgesetzt. Ohne Landyphils Navi wäre zumindest ich als absoluter Neuling in diesem Gebiet ganz sicher bis zum nächsten Morgen irgendwo rumgeirrt... nunja, war ja nicht alleine, von daher halb so wild. Wie schon gesagt, hoffe, dass der gute Kaza sich nichts getan hat und nicht irgendwie die Lust verloren hat! War wie gesagt ne schöne Tour mit feinen Passagen, die auch für mich mit meinem Crossbike keine unüberwindbaren Hindernisse darstellte, es waren nur nette Herren unterwegs und ich hab ne Menge über Beleuchtung gelernt  deshalb würde ich mich über weitere Touren sehr freuen. Lese mich gerade auch kräftig ein in die Beleuchtungsmaterie, hoffe mal in 1-2 Woche habe ich auch nen Flutlichtstrahler auf dem Helm



Ich habe Kaza mal angesmst. MAl hören was mit ihm los ist.



Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> Kurze technische Frage am Rande:
> 
> ...



Ich habe von Lampen wenig Ahnung. Aber vielleicht kann dir Stroke01 behilflich sein. Der hat zwar keine DX, aber dafür mächtig Plan durch Eigenbau.


----------



## Kazamatsuri (22. September 2011)

Falls ihr nur dämliche Sprüche rauslassen könnt, wenn einer auf die Fresse fliegt, fahrt mal schön woanders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landyphil (22. September 2011)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Falls ihr nur dämliche Sprüche rauslassen könnt, wenn einer auf die Fresse fliegt, fahrt mal schön woanders!



 Nur um eins klarzustellen, alle beteiligten haben sich zuerst nach deinem Wohlbefinden erkundet. Nach deiner eigenen Aussage war alles ok, ein harmloser Sturz.

In der Regel hilft Kommunikation wenn einem eine Situation / ein Spruch nicht passt, Cholerisch an der Kette deines Fahrrads zerren und der Gruppe davonfahren hilft nicht wirklich. Mein Sohn macht das auch manchmal .... aber der ist 5 Jahre.

Werde erwachsen => Ich sponsere 5% des Seminarbeitrags


----------



## Artig (22. September 2011)

Jap Kaza, alle 3 haben nachgefragt, ob alles in Ordnung ist. Du selbst kamst mit einem ziemlich angepissten "ja natürlich" zurück. Dass son Sturz ganz sicher weh tut, einen schockt, einen aus der Bahn wirft, ist allen bewußt. Wenn das bedeutet, dass wir nicht mehr mitfahren sollen, wäre das schade, aber als Leader wohl Deine Entscheidung, mehr sage ich nicht dazu.


----------



## Artig (22. September 2011)

Wegen der Beleuchtung. Mir scheint, rein optisch gesehen, sind diese Magicshine schon viiiiel hochwertiger als diese "Chinaböller" wie sie in diversen Foren genannt werden, oder? 1000 Lumen sind recht ordentlich, oder? Dazu noch waterproof... http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-808-e/ gefällt mir echt ganz gut und wie meine Oma schon sagte, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## Landyphil (22. September 2011)

Artig schrieb:


> Wegen der Beleuchtung. Mir scheint, rein optisch gesehen, sind diese Magicshine schon viiiiel hochwertiger als diese "Chinaböller" wie sie in diversen Foren genannt werden, oder? 1000 Lumen sind recht ordentlich, oder? Dazu noch waterproof... http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-808-e/ gefällt mir echt ganz gut und wie meine Oma schon sagte, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal




Magicschine sind auch China Lampen, mittlerweile jedoch mit Eigenentwicklungen statt reine Kopien. Hier ein interessanter Link mit Test und Vergleichsbilder

LINK


----------



## Artig (23. September 2011)

Joa, hab ich dann auch später gelesen, dass die logischerweise in China gefertigt werden... wo auch sonst?  Hatte nur gedacht, dass es hoffentlich hochwertigere Komponenten sind, erinnere mich da an meine Überlegung statt einer origianlen Dreambox (Sat-Reciever) einen Clone zu kaufen. Denn Clone sind diese "Chinalampen", würde ich mal behaupten, allerdings habe ich mich dann wegen Garantie und dem in jedem Fall vorhandenen Qualitätunterschied fürs Original entschieden. Naja, keinen Plan wie das hier ist ... lese mal weiterhin die Tage bisserl rum.

Und danke für den Link  DIY 4x Cree XR-E gefällt


----------



## redrace (23. September 2011)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Falls ihr nur dämliche Sprüche rauslassen könnt, wenn einer auf die Fresse fliegt, fahrt mal schön woanders!



Jetzt wisst Ihr warum ich Dienstags nicht mitfahre!


----------



## Vertexto (24. September 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> Jetzt wisst Ihr warum ich Dienstags nicht mitfahre!



Jo Mike, et jet schon wieder los................


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2011)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Jo Mike, et jet schon wieder los................



...aber schon sehr lustig....


----------



## hornoc (24. September 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> Jetzt wisst Ihr warum ich Dienstags nicht mitfahre!



Komisch, geht mir auch so. 
Aber zum Glück gehört die Ville nicht nur einem Guide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2011)

Ja ja, jetzt bin ich da!  Dienstag ab Birkhof!


----------



## Artig (24. September 2011)

Interessant, scheint wohl kein Unbekannter zu sein, der Guide.


----------



## redrace (24. September 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja ja, jetzt bin ich da!  Dienstag ab Birkhof!



A new King is born!
Ich schau mal ob ich es hinbekomme. Du weisst ja um mein Problem!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...aber schon sehr lustig....



... geschmunzelt hab ich auch  da könnte man die Signatur doch glatt ändern: "Absteigen ist keine Option -> Fliegen Schon !"


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> A new King is born!
> Ich schau mal ob ich es hinbekomme. Du weisst ja um mein Problem!



Das wär was! Dein Problem kenn ich ja.........


----------



## redrace (24. September 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... geschmunzelt hab ich auch  da könnte man die Signatur doch glatt ändern: "Absteigen ist keine Option -> Fliegen Schon !"



Astrein !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landyphil (25. September 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja ja, jetzt bin ich da!  Dienstag ab Birkhof!




Fahrt Ihr auch um 18:30 Uhr  .
Dürfen da auch welche mit die schon mal "lustig" sind .
Ist Dienstags noch Platz genug im Wald / der Ville


----------



## yogi71 (25. September 2011)

Nee wir fahren um 18.29 Uhr los, also eine Minute früher! Start aber am Birkhof. Lustig darf man bei uns sein, muss man sogar!  

Guckst Du hier und machst Klick.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## Conbey (25. September 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Nee wir fahren um 18.29 Uhr los, also eine Minute früher! Start aber am Birkhof. Lustig darf man bei uns sein, muss man sogar!
> 
> Guckst Du hier und machst Klick.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082



Schade, dass ich am Dienstag Abend schon unterwegs bin, wäre gerne bei 
der Rückkehr der JFFR in die Ville dabei gewesen! ;-)


----------



## Bleiente (25. September 2011)

Hui wie spannend, große Sternfahrt. Bin irgendwie wieder dabei, sehe zu, daß es klappt.


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. September 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... geschmunzelt hab ich auch  da könnte man die Signatur doch glatt ändern: "Absteigen ist keine Option -> Fliegen Schon !"



Top 

Ich werde versuchen am Mittwoch auch mit dabei zu sein. Kann es aber nicht versprechen.


----------



## Vertexto (26. September 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Top
> 
> Ich werde versuchen am Mittwoch auch mit dabei zu sein. Kann es aber nicht versprechen.



Simon...... Dienstag,Dienstag nicht Mittwoch


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. September 2011)

AuHa,
stimmt hatte ich vergessen. Einmal wieder was von der Ville gelesen und schon wieder alls Vergessen. War nur ein kleiner Vertippser meiner Seits.


----------



## Landyphil (26. September 2011)

Bestens, dann starte ich in Zukunft halt vom Birkhoff statt vom Wasserturm. Ich bin in unregelmäßigen Abständen dabei, so wie Job, Studium und Fam. es noch zulassen.
cu


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2011)

Landyphil schrieb:


> Bestens, dann starte ich in Zukunft halt vom Birkhoff statt vom Wasserturm. Ich bin in unregelmäßigen Abständen dabei, so wie Job, Studium und Fam. es noch zulassen.
> cu




Kein Thema!!! Bis demnächst!


----------



## hornoc (26. September 2011)

Wäre auch gerne bei der "Jungfernfahrt" dabei gewesen. Bin aber leider, aufgrund eines Unfalls, "verhindert".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artig (26. September 2011)

Yeah. Freu mich. Wird ja ne große Truppe  Ich glaub spätestens nach der Session hol ich mir ne Lampe  Da muss ich morgen aber nochmal von Euch allen beraten/inspirieren lassen 

GUTE BESSERUNG Hornoc!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. September 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Wäre auch gerne bei der "Jungfernfahrt" dabei gewesen. Bin aber leider, aufgrund eines Unfalls, "verhindert".



Watt häsde jetz at widde jemäht ???

Yeah 6:0 für Yogi


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2011)

...da wäre ich auch noch mal gerne dabei gewesen, hab aber leider Spätdienst.


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2011)

> Wäre auch gerne bei der "Jungfernfahrt" dabei gewesen. Bin aber leider, aufgrund eines Unfalls, "verhindert".


 Auch mit abgesprungener Kette abgehauen? - hier wird ja ein Thread im Miteinander erkennbar... Bitte keinen Dieter-Bohlen-Thread neu gründen, der hat den No-Chance-Superman quasi integriert... Mal auf den Punkt gebracht - wir wollen Willi-Wonka nicht neu erfinden sondern einfach nur 26-Zöller unsinnig durch die Ville pedalieren (ok, 28' und Konsorten - immer mit....) Ich freu misch auf den gigantischen Rest der Gemeinde, bis neulich, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (27. September 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...da wäre ich auch noch mal gerne dabei gewesen, hab aber leider Spätdienst.




Wir kommen wieder, keine Frage!


----------



## yogi71 (27. September 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Wäre auch gerne bei der "Jungfernfahrt" dabei gewesen. Bin aber leider, aufgrund eines Unfalls, "verhindert".



Ich hoffe nix schlimmes, Sonntag ist Radrebellen!


----------



## hornoc (27. September 2011)

Viele Danke für die Genesungswünsche, sowas baut auf. 

Zum Bike-Unfall selbst:
Klassische Situation: 2 Männer und zwei Frauen gingen vor uns auf dem asphaltierten Feldweg, wir haben geklingelt, die Männer sind auf eine Seite und die  Frauen auf die andere Seite gegangen. Als wir dann direkt hinter denen  waren, hatte eine der Damen die tolle Idee noch mal auf den Weg zu  laufen.....warum auch immer....ich glaube sie hat ihren Mann vermisst,  der auf der anderen Seite war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Da wir nebeneinander fuhren mussen wir ausweichen und haben uns mit den  Lenkern verhakt. Ich kann mich aber nur noch an Bruchstücke erinnern,  weil ich auf den Kopf gefallen bin und mir einige Minuten fehlen. Der  Weg von da bis nach Hause fehlt mir komplett. 
Schadensbilanz:
Schürfwunden und starke Prellungen am rechten Knie, rechte Schulter und  Fingern, Bluterguss am linken Oberschenkel, Gehirnerschütterung (ja, ich weiß, da ist nicht viel zum erschüttern ). 
Helm, Handschuhe und Trikot kaputt. Am Bike sind "nur" die  Kunststoffkappen der Lenkerhörnchen abgeschliffen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Helm:
















Ich will garnicht daran denken wie ich ohne Helm ausgesehen hätte und biken kann ich die nächten Tage vergessen. Bin froh das ich einigemaßen laufen kann.


----------



## WhiteBandit (27. September 2011)

Ja so Erfahrungen habe ich auch gehabt. Nur fehlen mir so 4 - 5 Stunden. Bis heute und das ist gut zwei Jahre her. Ich wünsche gute Besserung.


----------



## stroke01 (27. September 2011)

Hallo hornoc,

gute Besserung auch von mir.
Sieht ja schlimm aus der Helm. 

Hab zwar heute leider keine Zeit, aber nächste Woche bin ich dann auch mit am Start. Hoffe, Dich und die Anderen dann auch kennen zu lernen.

stroke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coloni (27. September 2011)

stroke01 schrieb:


> Hallo hornoc,
> 
> gute Besserung auch von mir.
> Sieht ja schlimm aus der Helm.
> ...



 
Jetzt fehlt mir mein Chauffeur für den Weg nach Brühl. Mit dem Radel schaffe ich es nicht rechtzeitig. Weder Wasserturm noch Birkhof.


----------



## Artig (27. September 2011)

Oh jeminee. Ein weiterer Grund, grundsätzlich nicht ohne Helm zu fahren. Gut, dass nur der Helm sonnen Bruch hat!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2011)

Horst auch von mir gute Besserung !
So in etwa sah mein Helm auch aus nachdem ich damals die Beifahrertüre eines Touran auf die Motorhaube genagelt hab ! Nur das ich keine Gehirnerschütterung hatte weil das bei mir in reichlich Fett&Bier gelagert ist 
Gott sei Dank is dem Bike auch nich viel passiert


----------



## Landyphil (27. September 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Viele Danke für die Genesungswünsche, sowas baut auf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann mal "jute Besserung" und bis demnächst.
Ich klingele grundsätzlich nicht mehr drossele aber meine Geschwindigkeit drastisch. 
Klingel, Horn, Ententröte, Trillerpfeife etc. habe ich bereits ausprobiert, es hat alles jedes Mal das Gleiche Ergebnis => verwirrt zappelnde oder Ziellos umherrennende Fußgänger.
Das ist ja gefährlicher als so vorbeizufahren.

Mein Weg nach Hause fehlt mir auch schon mal komplett.. allerdings benötige ich da kein Unfall für


----------



## coloni (27. September 2011)

Ich würde eine allgemeine Fahrrad Helm Pflicht sofort unterschreiben.


@Hornoc,
auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## yogi71 (27. September 2011)

Soderle, da ich unseren Thread bevorzuge, guckst Du HIER.

Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landyphil (27. September 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Soderle, da ich unseren Thread bevorzuge, guckst Du HIER.
> 
> Yogi



ist abboniert..


----------



## hornoc (28. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche. 

Das mit den Gedächnislücken, auch ohne Unfall, kenne ich. Ist aber schon lange her. 

@Hubert
Hab ja echt Schiss vor der berühmten Situation mit einer Autotür.


----------



## yogi71 (28. September 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> @Hubert
> Hab ja echt Schiss vor der berühmten Situation mit einer Autotür.


Da müssen wir alle mal durch!  Hab ich auch schon hinter mir, ging aber einigermassen glimpflich aus.


----------



## Canyo1 (28. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour. Es hat mal wieder Spass gemacht  durch die Ville zu fahren.Hoffendlich folgen noch weitere Touren mit Jogi als Guido.
Gruss Dieter


----------



## Kazamatsuri (1. Oktober 2011)

Schön, daß ihr endlich wieder mit jogi fahrt. Auf Typen wie euch kann ich nämlich getrost verzichten. 

Ich werde dienstags nicht mehr um die übliche Zeit fahren, damit ich nicht :kotz: -end vom Rad falle, wenn ich eurer Mischpoke begegnen sollte. Zukünftig fahre ich nur noch mit handverlesenen Mitfahrern und zu anderen Terminen, die nur noch im Ausnahmefall hier im LMB erscheinen, ansonsten telefonisch vereinbart werden.

Viel Spaß noch Jungs, ihr seid die besten... 






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Vertexto (1. Oktober 2011)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Schön, daß ihr endlich wieder mit jogi fahrt. Auf Typen wie euch kann ich nämlich getrost verzichten.
> 
> Ich werde dienstags nicht mehr um die übliche Zeit fahren, damit ich nicht :kotz: -end vom Rad falle, wenn ich eurer Mischpoke begegnen sollte. Zukünftig fahre ich nur noch mit handverlesenen Mitfahrern und zu anderen Terminen, die nur noch im Ausnahmefall hier im LMB erscheinen, ansonsten telefonisch vereinbart werden.
> 
> ...



Tja Kaza,
damit haste dich mal wieder ganz weit ins abseits gestossen , wie kann man nur so hohl sein und sich einbilden was besonderes zu sein?
Jemand wie Du braucht profesionelle Hilfe, ganz ehrlich bis jetzt wahr ich ja Dir gegenüber neutral, aber dieser post zeigt mir das du einfach keinen respekt hast und offenbar meinst die Ville gehört dir alleine.
Gerd


----------



## othom (1. Oktober 2011)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Schön, daß ihr endlich wieder mit jogi fahrt. Auf Typen wie euch kann ich nämlich getrost verzichten.
> 
> Ich werde dienstags nicht mehr um die übliche Zeit fahren, damit ich nicht :kotz: -end vom Rad falle, wenn ich eurer Mischpoke begegnen sollte. Zukünftig fahre ich nur noch mit handverlesenen Mitfahrern und zu anderen Terminen, die nur noch im Ausnahmefall hier im LMB erscheinen, ansonsten telefonisch vereinbart werden.
> 
> ...



boh bist du kaputt in der Rübe...ich würde an deiner Stelle schnell was anderes Rauchen 

so jetzt gehe ich Popcorn und ne Tasse Kaffee holen 
das kann noch interessant werden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hey hey mal langsam jungs !
ich bin froh das es solche leute gibt.
wo positives ist muss es auch negatives geben,
wo schwarz ist muss auch weiß sein,
wo schnelle gibt muss es auch langsame geben,
wo's irre gibt muss es auch vernünftige geben,
sonst wäre die ganze work-live-balance fürn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und die welt würd aus den fugen geraten ! ausserdem wär das leben sonst halb so amüsant.


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. Oktober 2011)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Schön, daß ihr endlich wieder mit jogi fahrt. Auf Typen wie euch kann ich nämlich getrost verzichten.
> 
> Ich werde dienstags nicht mehr um die übliche Zeit fahren, damit ich nicht :kotz: -end vom Rad falle, wenn ich eurer Mischpoke begegnen sollte. Zukünftig fahre ich nur noch mit handverlesenen Mitfahrern und zu anderen Terminen, die nur noch im Ausnahmefall hier im LMB erscheinen, ansonsten telefonisch vereinbart werden.
> 
> ...


@Kaza Irgendwas
Ich dachte, damals als Du geschrieben hast, Leute mit Bling Bling und so können kein Radfahren bzw. nicht Navigieren und was Du noch so vom Stapel gelassen hast, hätteste Du den Vogel abgeschossen. 
Aber diese Aktion ist ja mal echt der Hammer und anscheinend nur weil Du nich Bling Bling Nutzer auf die Nase gelegt hast. Sorry aber für wen hälst Du dich?  Das geht mal garnicht.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Oktober 2011)

Kazamatsuri schrieb:


> Schön, daß Ihr dabeiseid. Ich freu mich schon.
> 
> Landy, Du bist herzlich willkommen.   Wir fahren ja den Winter durch, also wenn Du Zeit freigeräumt kriegst, immer dienstags um 18:30 Uhr.



Dafür, dass du dich gefreut hast, dass alle dabei sind, verstehe ich nicht, dass sie dir jetzt nicht mehr gut genug sind. Andererseits hast du Recht: wahre Weggefährten sucht man sich aus! Und das scheint ja bei dir ganz einfach zu sein, lonesome Rider. Ich auf jeden Fall wünsche dir mit deinem besten Mitfahrer, dich selbst, Ville Spass in deiner Ville. Hat nämlich nur Vorteile für dich: Du brauchst auf keinen warten und kannst dich im Fall der Fälle selbst bemitleiden. Pass nur auf, dass du dich selbst nicht irgendwo stehen lässt. 


PS: Hat vielleicht jemand noch `ne andere Ville, in die man fahren kann? Die in Köln ist nämlich schon vergeben und für andere Biker gesperrt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (1. Oktober 2011)

@ Kazamatsuri

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Du viel mit eine 500er Kanalrohr gemein hast! Das ist auch Hohl und wenn was kommt ist es Schei***! 
Entschuldigt die harten Worte, aber manchmal kann ich nicht anders!
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit deinen handverlesenen Mitfahrern, die können ja nichts dafür das du so bist wie Du bist, und wenn wir uns mal begegnen sollten, ich bin der der lacht wenn Du vor Schreck auf die Schnauze fällst!
Damit habe ich zu diesem Thema genug gesagt!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Oktober 2011)

Für eine schöne Dienstagsrunde in der privaten Ville!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082

@Maik, so kenn ich Dich ja gar nicht!


----------



## ultra2 (1. Oktober 2011)

Schön weiterkloppen.

Bevor sich Pete04 einmischt und es wieder so holprig wird.


----------



## redrace (1. Oktober 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> @Maik, so kenn ich Dich ja gar nicht!



Ich mich auch nicht!


----------



## N.F.R (2. Oktober 2011)

Junge, was hier abläuft 
Über den kazamatsuri gibt es nur das zu sagen :  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPupZzGnP0c"]New Kids - Was fÃ¼r ein Homo ne      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Oktober 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schön weiterkloppen.
> 
> Bevor sich Pete04 einmischt und es wieder so holprig wird.





Stimmt....PETE,wat is los,wo bleibt dein "erfrischender" Kommentar zu der Sache??

@Kätzchen
Ich bin froh nie mit dir gefahren zu sein,aber die Jungs die sich regelmäßig bei dir blicken lassen haben,so dermaßen zu beschimpfen....was bist du für´n Vogel??


----------



## Pete04 (3. Oktober 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schön weiterkloppen.
> 
> Bevor sich Pete04 einmischt und es wieder so holprig wird.



Also wenn die Gegenständlichkeit so bodenständlich wird kann ich auch Pferdeäpfel von menschlichem Versagen unterscheiden...
...will auch weiterhin die Ville bebiken ohne bespuckt, beschossen oder bepinkelt zu werden - ich dachte eigentlich die Landschaft gehört dem freien Bürger - hab' da allerdings wegen Phantasialanderweiterung schon ein paar andere Aspekte einstecken müssen... (oder waren's Äpfel...egal...)
Ride on so lang we can in the area, der Pete...


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Oktober 2011)

Das war einfach....hab alles verstanden


----------



## Pete04 (9. Oktober 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schön weiterkloppen.
> 
> Bevor sich Pete04 einmischt und es wieder so holprig wird.



...nu ja, die Ergotherapie hat schon einiges bewirkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Oktober 2011)

Für Dienstag!!! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082

geänderter Startpunkt, bitte beachten! Wir haben den Turm zurück!


----------



## Pete04 (9. Oktober 2011)

> Wir haben den Turm zurück!


Bei über 8° war der auch schon mal attraktiver... Man könnte schon den einen oder anderen Gedanken an Mudguars verschwenden bei dem Kübel Feuchtigkeit von die Tage!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2011)

Alles halb so wild, leve Pete ! Sin heut mal in Zentrum der Feuchtgebiete sprich Rureifel gereist. Der Boden war vorher so trocken da giert der geradzu nach flüssig. Im Verhältnis kaum braunes Zeugs, aber halt ungewohnt, irgendwie hatte ich schon eig nich mehr dieses nasskalte braune Zeugs am Rädchen !


----------



## Pete04 (9. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Alles halb so wild, leve Pete ! Sin heut mal in Zentrum der Feuchtgebiete sprich Rureifel gereist. Der Boden war vorher so trocken da giert der geradzu nach flüssig. Im Verhältnis kaum braunes Zeugs, aber halt ungewohnt, irgendwie hatte ich schon eig nich mehr dieses nasskalte braune Zeugs am Rädchen !



Ich bin so was von heillos froh dass ein kleines, feines  - von den Römern unbemerktes Völkchen - nicht 24 Stunden vorher vor der Wetterfee
abkackt und alle Termine cancelt und das Ding einfach durchzieht - schon vor Familie Hornbacher war "das Ziel des Projekts mal das Projekt" - und so zu den schönsten Erfahrungen kommt - der Typ mit dem Champignon auffem Kopp am Adlerhof kommt mir übrigens bekannt vor! Lasse reinböll'n, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> zu den schönsten Erfahrungen kommt - der Typ mit dem Champignon auffem Kopp am Adlerhof kommt mir übrigens bekannt vor! Lasse reinböll'n, der Pete



 Dat is kein Champignon!


----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ups!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. Oktober 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ich bin so was von heillos froh dass ein kleines, feines  - von den Römern unbemerktes Völkchen - nicht 24 Stunden vorher vor der Wetterfee
> abkackt und alle Termine cancelt und das Ding einfach durchzieht - schon vor Familie Hornbacher war "das Ziel des Projekts mal das Projekt" - und so zu den schönsten Erfahrungen kommt - der Typ mit dem Champignon auffem Kopp am Adlerhof kommt mir übrigens bekannt vor! Lasse reinböll'n, der Pete



Projekt, ich hör immer Projekt!!! Ein Loch in der Wand ist ein Loch in der Wand und kein Projekt!!! Und ich weiß, wovon ich rede, werter Pete.


----------



## Artig (10. Oktober 2011)

Wird wohl nix mit mir morgen  Hab Spätschicht, bin FRÜHESTENS 18Uhr @ Home. Wird man dann zu stressig. Nächste Woche passt bestimmt auch wieder das Wetter, dann bin ich wieder dabei!

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2011)

> Projekt, ich hör immer Projekt!!! Ein Loch in der Wand ist ein Loch in der Wand und kein Projekt!!! Und ich weiß, wovon ich rede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kommt immer auf die Perspektive an, lieber Eifelaner - für den Specht ist datt 'ne ganze Wohnung! Obwohl - die haben auch kein Bad.... (...und du wärst ja auch ein recht kapitaler Specht....


----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2011)

@ Christian: Des passt scho, da müssen mer's den Regen (den's laut Yogi nitt gibt) auch nicht kompliziert aufteilen....


----------



## yogi71 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja wo sind sie denn???
*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082*


----------



## Artig (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss morgen gucken, ob es zeitlich passt. Deshalb keine Anmeldung, zur Zeit ist wegen Urlaubszeit mal wieder die Hölle los ... :/ Ich befürchte schon, dass es morgen nix wird


----------



## route61 (15. Januar 2012)

Habe heute an einer Abzweigung oberhalb von Bliesheim im Naturwald einen *Tacho* Sigma-Sport BC 800 *gefunden*.

Der Besitzer muss sehr schnell unterwegs sein (AVS 24.71 km/h) bei 10 km Strecke.

Wenn Du der Besitzer bist, kontaktiere mich bitte per PN. Wenn Du jemanden kennst, der sich heute in der Ville hingelegt hat, sag ihm Bescheid.


----------



## Pete04 (17. Januar 2012)

Seid wann hält DER Thread feuchte Kontaktanzeigen bereit? Der passende Parkplatz wird doch gerade "überarbeitet"?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2012)

route61 schrieb:


> Der Besitzer muss sehr schnell unterwegs sein (AVS 24.71 km/h) bei 10 km Strecke.



keine voreiligen Schlüsse !
es ist nicht bekannt:
a) woher wohin gefahren wurde
b) womit gefahren wurde
c) wer gefahren ist 
d) ob der radumfang korrekt eingestellt ist

ausserdem ist sehr schnell relativ.


----------



## route61 (18. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> keine voreiligen Schlüsse !
> es ist nicht bekannt:
> a) woher wohin gefahren wurde
> b) womit gefahren wurde
> ...


Egal wohin ich im Raum Bliesheim 10 km fahre, mehr als 20 km/h ist für mich schnell, besonders, wenn das auf Waldwegen geschieht. Der Fundort deutet jedenfalls darauf hin.
Das mit dem Radumfang habe ich meinen Wandersgenossen auch zu verklickern versucht, bin jedoch auf geteiltes Verständnis gestoßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoeren (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wir spielen mit dem Gedanken vom Verein aus eine CTF im Kölner Umland zu organisieren. Als Hausgebiet käme ja z.B. die Ville mit ihrem gemäßigtem Profil in Frage. 

Habt ihr schon einmal von Plänen zu einer Ville-CTF (aus Vergangenheit und Zukunft) gehört, wie steht ihr dazu und wäre eine solche Veranstaltung dort überhaupt zu genehmigen. 

Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen!


----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2012)

Auf öffentlichen Feld- und Waldwegen verlaufen die von  den Mitgliedsvereinen des Bundes Deutscher Radfahrer unter  Berücksichtigung der allgemeinen Naturschutzbestimmungen und der  Umweltregeln des BDR besonders ausgesucht sind. Das Naturerlebnis steht  bei dieser neuen Variante im Vordergrund; und es möchte einen offensiven  Beitrag gegen das "wilde" Biken quer durch Wald und Flur leisten. 

Verschiedene Streckenlängen stehen den Startern zur  Auswahl. Die kürzeren (bis 25km) werden dabei meist über einfach zu  befahrende und breite Wege geführt, sind also für Einsteiger und  Familien geeignet. Die längeren Strecken verlangen in der Regel schon  mehr fahrerisches Können sowie Fahrradbeherrschung auf vergleichsweise  unwegsamerem Terrain. Insgesamt sind alle Strecken mit den zuständigen  Forstämtern abgestimmt. Wie beim Radtourenfahren gibt es unterwegs  Verpflegungs-, Sanitäts- und Pannenservice.
*Einen wesentlichen Beitrag müssen jedoch alle Teilnehmer leisten: "Faires Fahren zu Natur und Umwelt" *
 Besonders im Wald ist große Rücksicht auf andere  Erholung suchende Mitmenschen zu nehmen (Wanderer, Reiter,  Spaziergänger). Langsames annähern und freundliches Grüßen sind ein  Gebot der Höflichkeit. Technisch einwandfreie Räder und das Einhalten  der gekennzeichneten Wege stellen ein unabdingbares Muß dar.

und so beamtenhaft verhält sich schon der scheinbare Fan des Sports (...und das ist nur ein Zitat...) (...und die eigentlich im Focus stehenden Waldtiere hat der Beutel überhaupt nicht erwähnt...)
Für EINE CTF wird's langen - wenn man mit Hilfe von Ortskundigen ein paar Specials einbauen kann, ansonsten dominiert die Waldautobahn. Ein geplantes "Best-of-Ville" scheiterte vor einiger Zeit einfach Versicherungstechnich - die Landschaft gibt's auf jeden Fall her, stellt ja für sich aus der Sparte Rekultivierungsgebiete ein Novum dar - mein Opa hat da noch auf "Zeche" gearbeitet...


----------



## WhiteBandit (27. Februar 2012)

Hi,
also wir würden uns freuen wenn hier in der Ville eine CTF statt finden würde. Wenn das ganze offizielle geklärt ist, können wir Euch gerne ein paar Stücke zeigen und auch so denke ich bei der Strecken Gestaltung helfen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2012)

.... aber son halboffizielles BoV wär ja auch nicht schlecht, so als "Season-Opener" oder ?


----------



## Yuma-F (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Snoeren,
eine offizielle CTF muss beim BDR angemeldet werden, und zwar fast ein Jahr vorher. Alle offiziellen CTF für diese Jahr sind bereits beim BDR angemeldet und auch entsprechend veröffentlicht. Erkundige dich einfach mal beim BRD, Radsportverband NRW (Tel: 0203 7174-121), weiteres fndest du auch auf der Homepage.
Als Alternative zu einer CTF gibt es ja immer noch die Vereinsausfahrt.


----------



## snoeren (27. Februar 2012)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> eine offizielle CTF muss beim BDR angemeldet werden, und zwar fast ein Jahr vorher. Alle offiziellen CTF für diese Jahr sind bereits beim BDR angemeldet und auch entsprechend veröffentlicht.


Ja danke, das ist auch schon gelesen. Wir liebäugeln daher mit einer CTF im Winter bzw. Frühjahr 2012/13 die laut BDR schon im Oktober beginnt 





> Die Saison für 2013 wird auf den Zeitraum 14. Oktober 2012 bis 13. Oktober 2013 festgelegt.



Wegen der weiteren Planung und unseren Hirngespinsten halte ich euch auf dem laufenden. Eventuell wäre eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt ja wirklich mal das Richtige, da ich in der Ville nur folgende schnelle Hausrunde kenne - da geht bestimmt noch mehr


----------



## route61 (27. Februar 2012)

snoeren schrieb:


> ...
> Eventuell wäre eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt ja wirklich mal das Richtige, da ich in der Ville nur folgende schnelle Hausrunde kenne - da geht bestimmt noch mehr


 
Die "schnelle Hausrunde" ist ja schon garnicht schlecht, da sind auch einige schöne Trails drin (die wichtigsten). Den Donatussee würde ich westlich umfahren und dabei die Anhöhe mit dem kleinen Trail mitnehmen. Vielleicht sogar um den Obersee herum, statt am Untersee vorbei.
Mal "hören", was die Spezialisten "sagen".


----------



## Marciman (12. März 2012)

Hi snoeren,
ich habe deine Runde gestern gleich mal probiert - coole Runde.
Meine Vorschläge:
Auf der rechten Seite vom Ober- bis Mittelsee gibt es kurze Trails mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Alternativ könntest du ja links um den Untersee fahren. An der Dreieckskreuzung (kurz hinter weißen Haus) gibt es einen  schmalen Weg der dich wieder zum Untersee führt und einmal um die drei Seen führt. a) du nimmst am Ende des Obersee die Abfahrt mit rechtsschüssiger Kurve (am Besten von oben ;-) )oder fährst oben lang und nimmst je nach Bedarf einen der kurzen Trails (erster beginnt auf Höhe des Biergartens) wieder runter zum Ober- Mittelsee und einmal rum.
Beim Donatussee würde ich mich auch rechts halten, die Anhöhe hoch. Dann hast du genug Pfeffer bis ins Tal und wieder hoch ohne Trampeln ;-)
Am Bombenkrater hast du ja bereits EINEN TEIL des Trails abgefahren. Am Ende wenn du hoch zur Koppel fährst geht es links noch um einiges weiter. Die Dirtbiker donnern dort immer runter bis Walberberg.
Mein letzter Tip auf der Strecke ist der Berggeistweiher.
Statt links am See zu fahren, fahr rechts bis links ein enger Pfad nach unten geht. Dann links am See weiter. Nach zwei Hügeln kommt eine schöne lange Abfahrt. Dort taucht auf der rechten Seite eine Pfad zum See auf. Ab hier immer so dicht, wie möglich am See entlang (Achtung ein kurzer Abzweig ist eine Sackgasse ;-) ). Auch bei der Halbinsel - immer so nah wie möglich am See entlang. Hinter dem Parkplatz geht es rechts wieder zum See. Du solltest danach nochmal die Hälfte der Strecke am See weiterfahren. Die Auffahrt zwischen den beiden Seen Richtung Birkhof ist nicht so steil, wie die Abfahrt zum See. Am Lucretasee gibt es auch noch paar lustige Stellen.
Viel Spass! Vielleicht kommen ja noch andere Ideen.


----------



## mohlo (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Wer von Euch Villebikern aus Erftstadt, BrÃ¼hl, HÃ¼rth oder Weilerswist hat Interesse daran, den alten Ville-Biker-Treff wieder zu beleben? Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern (muss wohl in 2009 oder 2010 gewesen sein), wo wir zu Spitzenzeiten mit 15 â 20 Bikern durch die Ville gerast sind. 

Also, wer wÃ¤re wieder dabei bzw. welche neuen Bikerinnen/Biker hÃ¤tten Interesse daran, mit einer grÃ¶Ãeren Runde 2 bis 3 Stunden durch die Ville zu fahren? Treffpunkt war seinerzeit der Biergarten am Wasserturm (BrÃ¼hl) oder der Birkhof (NÃ¤he Phantasialand). Gefahren wurde Wochentags (ab 18:00 / 18:30) oder ab und zu mal am Wochenende (Nachmittags).

Ich wÃ¼rde mich freuen, wenn wir wieder eine aktive Gruppe ins Leben rufen kÃ¶nnten!

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe
Markus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2012)

Hi Markus - zucker Ansatz Dem Thread sei geschuldet dass er in bestimmten Phasen einfach für die Locals zu viele Bratzen angezogen hat - wir (die gar lustige JFFR)  hatten in der Hochphase einfach zu viele Starter dabei die gerade mit dem Bike durchgestartet waren und dann durch MitBiker an den Rand des Könnens gebracht wurden - Beispiel spontane Aussage: "Mein Zeitfenster ist jetzt zu Ende - ich fahr' grad wieder heim!" - und dann startete das Gnu gegen die Laufrichtung in den Trail rein wo andere in Wurzelpassage schon vollends ohne Gegenverkehr gefordert waren....  Ich nehme mal die IG hier aussen vor - hier geht's eh' bitte schön nur um ein gemeinsames Naturerlebnis in Ville und Umgebung - und möchte nochmal ein Pfund drauflegen das Biken in der Ville (fast nur) gemeinsam Riesenspass macht! Arriba!
Wir lieben Pedale und hassen Couch auf Dauer. Und wenn mer's DEINEN Bikeklau gefasst haben kommt auch noch ein Grillfest in Betracht! LG, der Pete


----------



## mohlo (22. Mai 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hi Markus - zucker Ansatz Dem Thread sei geschuldet dass er in bestimmten Phasen einfach für die Locals zu viele Bratzen angezogen hat - wir (die gar lustige JFFR)  hatten in der Hochphase einfach zu viele Starter dabei die gerade mit dem Bike durchgestartet waren und dann durch MitBiker an den Rand des Könnens gebracht wurden - Beispiel spontane Aussage: "Mein Zeitfenster ist jetzt zu Ende - ich fahr' grad wieder heim!" - und dann startete das Gnu gegen die Laufrichtung in den Trail rein wo andere in Wurzelpassage schon vollends ohne Gegenverkehr gefordert waren....  Ich nehme mal die IG hier aussen vor - hier geht's eh' bitte schön nur um ein gemeinsames Naturerlebnis in Ville und Umgebung - und möchte nochmal ein Pfund drauflegen das Biken in der Ville (fast nur) gemeinsam Riesenspass macht! Arriba!
> Wir lieben Pedale und hassen Couch auf Dauer. Und wenn mer's DEINEN Bikeklau gefasst haben kommt auch noch ein Grillfest in Betracht! LG, der Pete



Da hör ich doch ein wenig Zuversicht raus?! Für eine lockere Runde von 2-3 Stunden dürfte ein reanimierter Ville-Treff absolut ausreichend sein und sicherlich den Geschmack der meisten Biker treffen. Diejenigen, die sich verausgaben wollen, können ja dienstags mit den JFFR radeln.

Sobald ich mein Canyon Nerve AM wieder habe  mir ist doch tatsächlich auch ein Riss in die Sitzstrebe gekrochen  schau ich hier wieder rein. Evtl. werde ich dann einfach mal einen LMB-Termin starten. 
Was wäre Euch denn lieber? Lieber Wochentags ab 18:00/18:30 Uhr oder eher am Wochenende, Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Vormittag?

Ach ja, mein geliebtes Cannondale ist natürlich nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Vermutlich wurden die Anbauteile via eBay verhökert und der Rahmen in die Ukraine geschmuggelt und fristet dort sein Dasein als runderneuertes Krankenbett für Julija Tymoschenko?!


----------



## yogi71 (22. Mai 2012)

.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Da hör ich doch ein wenig Zuversicht raus?! Für eine lockere Runde von 2-3 Stunden dürfte ein reanimierter Ville-Treff absolut ausreichend sein und sicherlich den Geschmack der meisten Biker treffen. Diejenigen, die sich verausgaben wollen, können ja dienstags mit den JFFR radeln.
> 
> Sobald ich mein Canyon Nerve AM wieder habe  mir ist doch tatsächlich auch ein Riss in die Sitzstrebe gekrochen  schau ich hier wieder rein. Evtl. werde ich dann einfach mal einen LMB-Termin starten.
> Was wäre Euch denn lieber? Lieber Wochentags ab 18:00/18:30 Uhr oder eher am Wochenende, Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Vormittag?
> ...



Wäre auch brandheiss mein Tip gewesen Der Rahmen ist fester Bestandteil im Trainingsprogramm von Schachtor Donez, vom Oligarchen mit Swarowski-Kristallen umgebrezelt... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Sebastian05 (23. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wer von Euch Villebikern aus Erftstadt, Brühl, Hürth oder Weilerswist hat Interesse daran, den alten Ville-Biker-Treff wieder zu beleben? Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern (muss wohl in 2009 oder 2010 gewesen sein), wo wir zu Spitzenzeiten mit 15  20 Bikern durch die Ville gerast sind.
> 
> ...


 

Hey mohlo,
hört sich gar nicht mal so schlecht an.
Bin neu nach Hürth gezogen und suche ne nette Combo um mal ein paar Ründchen zu drehen ohne weit fahren zu müssen.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Mai 2012)

Kleinere Runde von 15-25 Kilometer hat aber bei der JFFR deutlich größere Chancen - wir nehmen meanwhile Kids mit! Macht's euch Gedanken drum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Mai 2012)

Wann würdest Du denn so was veranstalten mein Holdester?


----------



## mohlo (25. Mai 2012)

Oh Mann... ich sitze hier sprichwörtlich auf heißen Kohlen... da tut sich ja was. 

Jetzt muss nur noch schnell eine neue Hinterbaustrebe an mein Canyon gedengelt werde, ab in den Karton und dann per DHL wieder zu mir zurück.


----------



## yogi71 (25. Mai 2012)

Naja ob datt so gut ist datt Ding dranzudengeln!?


----------



## snoeren (6. Juni 2012)

Ich war an Pfingsmontag mal wieder in der Ville unterwegs für ein paar kleine Aufnahmen (ab 1:20 min). Das Terrain sollte einigen bekannt sein


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2012)

Hülfe - ein Racer!


----------



## snowbikerin (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich werd wohl demnächst für ne längere Zeit in Köln sein und da das Rad natürlich auch mal ausführen.
Ein Bekannter erzählte mir, er hätte was von der Ville gehört und siehe da, es gibt sie tatsächlich 
Wäre klasse von euch, wenn mir jemand (natürlich per PN) sagen könnte, wo ichs denn finden?
Grüße (noch aus Würzburg)


----------



## mohlo (27. Juli 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Wäre klasse von euch, wenn mir jemand (natürlich per PN) sagen könnte, wo ichs denn finden?
> Grüße (noch aus Würzburg)



Hier findest Du die Ville => http://goo.gl/maps/hg9d7


----------



## snowbikerin (27. Juli 2012)

super danke!
ist das also ein ganz offizieller Trail? weil du den genauen ort jetzt rausgibst 
sowas kennt man im konservativen bayern nicht


----------



## snoeren (27. Juli 2012)

Die Ville ist kein Trail, sondern ein Höhenzug oder Waldstück westlich und südlich von Köln. Meines Wissens nach kannst du dort alles Fahren was fahrbar ist 

Viele Tracks findest du auch unter www.gpsies.com (Suchbegriff "ville", Mountainbike, noch ne Kölner Postleitzahl, z.B. 50931 - 25km Umkreis)


----------



## snowbikerin (27. Juli 2012)

Aah, ok. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (27. Juli 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> super danke!
> ist das also ein ganz offizieller Trail? weil du den genauen ort jetzt rausgibst
> sowas kennt man im konservativen bayern nicht



Die Ville ist ein bis zu 170 m ü. N. N. hoher Höhenzug im mittleren Teil des Naturparks zwischen Köln und Bonn. Heute sind durch das Aufschütten von Abraum neue, bis zu 204 Meter hohe Erhebungen entstanden. Die nun höchste Erhebung der Ville ist die Glessener Höhe. Der Höhenzug ist zu großen Teilen bewaldet und grenzt sich deutlich nach Osten mit einem Hangabfall von 60 bis 100 m zur Kölner Bucht hin ab. Nach Westen zum Erfttal und zur Voreifel ist der Geländeübergang dagegen wesentlich unschärfer. Die Ville ist geologisch ein herausgehobener Horst, Kölner Bucht und Voreifel sind unterschiedlich tief abgesunken. Genauer gesagt ist dies ein Halbhorst, da der Rhein an der Südostabdachung der Ville, dem eigentlichen Vorgebirge, einen Prallhang erodiert hat. Teile des Vorgebirges, wie das Naturschutzgebiet um die Brühler Schlösser Augustusburg und Falkenlust sind, obwohl das Vorgebirge sonst intensiv landwirtschaftlich genutzt wird, Teil des Naturparks.

Der nördliche Abschnitt der Ville ist als Teil des Rheinischen Braunkohlereviers durch den früheren Braunkohlentagebau und die anschließende Rekultivierung geprägt. Im Bereich Erftstadt, Brühl, Bornheim und Hürth sind so etwa 40 große und kleine Seen entstanden, die heute zum Baden, Tauchen, Angeln und Erholen genutzt werden (Ville-Seenplatte). Im Jahr 1920 hatte Adolf Dasbach bei Hürth als erster mit der Aufforstung seines Abbaugebietes mit Robinien, Buchen, Kiefern, Roteichen und Lärchen begonnen.

Quelle: Wikipedia


Speziell für MTB *gekennzeichnete *Trails gibt es nicht. Aber es sind etliche Trails vorhanden, die sich im Laufe der Jahre bei den ortkundigen MTBlern etabliert haben. Unter der Woche und an den Wochenenden sind dort viele Biker unterwegs. Sicherlich kann man sich dann als Neuling einer Gruppe anschließen. Oder einfach hier im Forum nachzufragen, ob jemand Dich für eine Tour mitnimmt. Unbedingt empfehle ich Dir auch einen Besuch in einem der Biergärten in der folgenden Reihenfolge:


Waldbiergarten (Erftstadt-Liblar)
Wasserturm (Brühl)
Birkhof (Brühl/Phantasialand)

Am besten meldest Du dich einfach noch mal hier im Forum und wir nehmen Dich dann bei der nächsten Tour mit.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Rheinland
Markus


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juli 2012)

So geht Kommunikation heute!


----------



## snowbikerin (28. Juli 2012)

Ich werde auf das Angebot zurückkommen, wenn ich zeitlich was absehen kann 
Vielen Dank aufjedenfall!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (31. Juli 2012)

jo , bei ner tour wär ich auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Chris_87 (31. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Komme aus Lommersum, ist ja ganz in der nähe.
Würde auch mal ne Tour mitfahren 

Letzte mal ne kleine Seen Tour gemacht. Der Berggeistweiher war nicht verkehrt 

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Conbey (1. August 2012)

in Lommersum bin ich auch öfter...allerdings nicht mit dem MTB sondern auf dem Schießstand!


----------



## yogi71 (1. August 2012)

Vielleicht fahre ich Freitag ne Tour in der Ville! Melde mich


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. August 2012)

Kommt drauf an wann,  bin ich auch mit dabei. In der Ville war ich ewig nicht mehr.  So weit ich das weiß.


----------



## Vertexto (15. August 2012)

So Leute ,ich habe Urlaub....
das Wetter ist super ich habe nichts drauf, also nutzt die Chance und fahrt mit mir durch die Ville......Tour steht im LMB keine Ahnung wie ich das hier verlinke??
Hoffe mal auf regen zulauf.........
Am Freitag ist noch Burscheid oder Nürburgring geplant,
Grüße
Der Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2012)

Hier der LINK zur Tour


----------



## Vertexto (15. August 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hier der LINK zur Tour



Danke Sven,
mußte mich bei gelegenheit mal anlernen...... wegen der Q Matrix, you now!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2012)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Danke Sven,
> mußte mich bei gelegenheit mal anlernen...... wegen der *Q Matrix*, you now!!!!



Yes Sir,


----------



## Vertexto (16. August 2012)

Tja, es ist zum heulen,
mangels Mitfahrer bin ich dann solo durch die Ville geradelt und hab am Ende 54Km und netto 2Std 15 min gebraucht,war auch ganz nett......
Der Gerd


----------



## route61 (16. August 2012)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Tja, es ist zum heulen,
> mangels Mitfahrer bin ich dann solo durch die Ville geradelt und hab am Ende 54Km und netto 2Std 15 min gebraucht,war auch ganz nett......
> Der Gerd


Hallo Gerd,

zu Deiner Geschwindigkeit könnte der SigmaSport BC800 Tacho passen, den ich im Januar in der Nähe von Bliesheim im Wald gefunden habe.

Gruß

Bertram


----------



## Vertexto (18. August 2012)

Reusper.....
ich war heute mit zwei netten Bikern aus Hürth in der doch recht warmen Ville unterwegs......nur leider hab ich Sie nach der Abfahrt von den Bomben Löchern runter zu den Forellenteichen verloren,kurz danach hatte ich dann auch noch 3!!! lange Dornen im Hinterreifen, so ein pech.
Bei mir waren es am Ende 46Km...
Hoffe mal das ihr noch gut zuhause angekommen seit.
Der Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (18. August 2012)

Vertexto schrieb:


> ........... von den Bomben Löchern runter zu den Forellenteichen verloren,kurz danach hatte ich dann auch noch 3!!! lange Dornen im Hinterreifen, ...............


Ganz oben im Einstieg des Weges den Du beschrieben hast (also quasie  direkt an der Kurve), legt immer ein netter Mensch Dornenzweige quer  auf den Weg.  Die sieht man erst, wenn es zu spät ist. Ich trage, wenn ich den Weg überhaupt fahre, mein Bike immer ein paar Meter dort drüber.


----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2012)

Da haben wir doch gerne mal ein Auge druff! Auf den Dornenvogel, selbstredend...Die gibt's dann ganz lieblos in den Hingersch....


----------



## MTBFox (21. August 2012)

Hallo Gerd.  Mensch, wo warst du denn auf einmal hin. 
;-)  Na ja,  wenigstens musste ich mir bei deiner Ortskenntnis ja keine Sorgen um dich machen. ​War aber,  bis auf deine Dornen, eine schöne Tour 
 

Andre​


----------



## Vertexto (31. August 2012)

Hey Leute,
jemand lust am Sonntag 2.9.2012 die CTF in Bottrop(http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breit...ctf;37553.html) mit zu fahren?
Strecken bis hin zum 95Km Marathon dabei ohne Zeitdruck, sehr schönes Event.
Ich hatte vor die 95 er zu fahren.....
Der Gerd


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2012)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> jemand lust am Sonntag 2.9.2012 die CTF in Bottrop(http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breit...ctf;37553.html) mit zu fahren?
> Strecken bis hin zum 95Km Marathon dabei ohne Zeitdruck, sehr schönes Event.
> Ich hatte vor die 95 er zu fahren.....
> Der Gerd



Ohh du hast es geschafft was zu verlinken  ...das "Q" wartet auf dich


----------



## Vertexto (31. August 2012)

Danke Sven,
aber wie ich das geschaft habe weis ich selber nicht....
Biste auf Früh?


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2012)

ja Früh und sehr sehr müde ...
mach mal das das Wetter besser wird .


----------



## Vertexto (31. August 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ja Früh und sehr sehr müde ...
> mach mal das das Wetter besser wird .



Das würde ich gerne ,aber bist jetzt war ich eigentlich immer ein Garant für Regen......
Aber alle 7 Jahre ändert sich das Glück-Pech prinzip....
Hoffe am Sonntag ohne Regen durch zu kommen...
Der Gerd


----------



## Kloncki (4. September 2012)

Ich muss hier jetzt mal was fragen, ich wohne quasi auch in der Nähe der Ville, aber mich treibt es dort nur sehr selten hin, da ich sie sehr langweilig finde, vielleicht fahr ich aber auch nur die falschen Strecken.
Meine Strecke sieht grob so aus, in der Nähe von Merten den Berg rauf, bis ich oben an einem Sportplatz stehe, dahinter links in die Ville, bis ich dann zu dem Bombentrichter komme, vom Bombentrichter dann einen Trail der wenn man aus dem Wald kommt an einer Pferdekoppel endet, von da aus fahre ich dann immer zu einem anderen Sportplatz, hinter dem es dann rechts wieder in den Wald geht, am Ende davon steht man wieder am Bombentrichter, von hier geht es dann auf der Forstautobahn bis zum Tonweiher, einmal rum und weiter zum Lukizienweiher, auch hier einmal rum, an beiden meine ich mit einmal rum den kleinen Weg direkt am Wasser lang, dann geht es rüber über die Schnellstrasse am Phantasialand, da kenn ich eigentlich dann auch nur noch am Ober oder Mittelsee eine alte Treppe die man runter fahren kann und an einem Schild was auf einen Biergarten hinweist einen verwurzelten Trail, der jedoch leider nicht sehr lang ist und das wars.
Falls es in der Ville doch noch mehr geben sollte, würde ich mich gern mal einem Ortkundigen anschließen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss das Thema nochmal nach oben holen. 

War heute das erste mal in der Ville unterwegs und zwar bin ich diese Tour gefahren: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.38122.html

leider ging es heute nur über Waldautobahnen durch die Ville. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass sich dort der ein oder andere schöne Trail versteckt. Hat da jemand vielleicht ne Tour für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (16. Oktober 2013)

es gibt ein paar nette Trails. Können wir mal gemeinsam fahren.


----------



## redrace (17. Oktober 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Ich muss das Thema nochmal nach oben holen.
> 
> War heute das erste mal in der Ville unterwegs und zwar bin ich diese Tour gefahren: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.38122.html
> 
> leider ging es heute nur über Waldautobahnen durch die Ville. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass sich dort der ein oder andere schöne Trail versteckt. Hat da jemand vielleicht ne Tour für mich?



Schau hier mal nach ob da was dabei ist!

Gruß Meik


----------



## Pete04 (18. Oktober 2013)

Netter geht's nimmer! Da gibt der Mike datt Elyseum frei Haus!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Oktober 2013)

Man nennt ihn auch "DEN Brockhaus der Ville" 
Kommst du Forum,wird dir geholfen !
Hast du kein Forum,gugsdu nur


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. Oktober 2013)

Super vielen dank. Werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## redrace (19. Oktober 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Man nennt ihn auch "DEN Brockhaus der Ville"
> Kommst du Forum,wird dir geholfen !
> Hast du kein Forum,gugsdu nur



Jahrzehnte lange Übung und Eifer alle Weg zu finden die es hier so gibt!
Aber ich glaube es gibt noch welche die auf eine Erstbefahrung warten.


----------



## yogi71 (19. Oktober 2013)

da werden wir morgen mal suchen


----------



## Pete04 (20. Oktober 2013)

So isser, der Cheffe!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. Oktober 2013)

habe dann auch mal aus den Videoschnipsel etwas zusammen geschustert, das nächste mal mit hoiffentlich mehr Trail Anteil 

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2013/10/17/mit-patrick-durch-die-ville/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (22. Oktober 2013)

Du schreibst "leider nur 5% Trailanteil". Höher wirst du in der Ville auch nicht wirklich kommen. Es gibt zwar Trails hier und da aber die sind meist sehr kurz zumindest die die schön bergab gehen. Es gibt ein paar Wege die gehen zwar gerade aus aber die könnte man auch als Trail bezeichnen weil man immer um Pfützen und Wurzeln rumzirkeln muss...

Man kann bei manchen Trails (z.b. Trail rechts weg bei den Bomblöchern) immer so ne Runde fahren und dann den Trail wieder und wieder fahren. Dann kommst du über 5%


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Oktober 2013)

Im moment sind ja auch diese Stereo-Trails ganz groß im kommen, da hat man gleich zwei Trails unmittelbar nebeneinander. Super !
Guck mal wie hier z.B. nach Singletrailskala rechts S0 und links S0,01


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. Oktober 2013)

Stereotrails


----------



## Flitschbirne (23. Oktober 2013)

Hehe das Wort werde ich bei der nächsten Tour direkt mal einbauen


----------



## 19kappi72 (2. November 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> habe dann auch mal aus den Videoschnipsel etwas zusammen geschustert, das nächste mal mit hoiffentlich mehr Trail Anteil
> 
> http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2013/10/17/mit-patrick-durch-die-ville/


 

Hi

Wenn ihr in der Ecke nochmal ne Runde dreht gebt vorher Bescheid.
Wäre gerne dabei

Gruss


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. November 2013)

machen wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (22. November 2013)

Das war heute eine schöne Tour mit den flotten Mitt-Sechzigern.


Zumindest vom Alter her konnte ich ja gut mithalten.....


Vielen Dank noch einmal an Roman für  freundliche und fürsorgliche Führung.


Derk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. November 2013)

Die alten Moppeds laufen halt am besten


----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2013)

Alte Scheun' brennt doppelt gut! (Sagt der Pelzig zur Grünen-Ikone Petra Roth - ich konnt' nimmer....) Alter iss doch kein Grund die Ville zu verweigern!...also die erst recht nicht....Schön das wieder wer unterwegs war, sonst hat's hier auch bald die 2-Meter-Regel.... LG, der Pete.


----------



## redrace (11. Januar 2014)

Hier ist ja nichts mehr los! 
DieTour von heute.
Zwei Mountainbiker sind mir begebnet! Unglaublich!


----------



## Flitschbirne (13. Januar 2014)

Ja die Ville ist halt bei so einem Wetter wie den letzten Wochen extrem schlammig. Tun sich nicht viele an...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2014)

Weichflöten die !


----------



## WhiteBandit (14. Januar 2014)

Ja kann sein.  Aber der Boden ist echt verdammt weich.  Zudem haben die Waldarbeiter auch ganze Arbeit geleistet.  Solche Spuren kann kein MTBler hinterlassen.


----------



## route61 (15. Januar 2014)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ja kann sein.  Aber der Boden ist echt verdammt weich.  Zudem haben die Waldarbeiter auch ganze Arbeit geleistet.  Solche Spuren kann kein MTBler hinterlassen.



Was Yogi in seinem Blog nicht erwähnt hat, dass wir ganz viele Komplimente bekamen "Sie sehen aber gut aus". Antwort: "Danke, das hört man gern".

Und was die Spuren angeht: Ich hab jetzt rausgefunden, wer immer die Wege kaputtmacht:
Die Wildschweine!!!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Januar 2014)




----------



## mohlo (18. Februar 2015)

Tote Hose hier seit über 13 Monaten! Wer fährt denn außer mir noch in der Ville?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (18. Februar 2015)

Ich bin Schön-Wetter Fahrer. Daher fahre ich in der Ville nur von April bis Oktober, also in den Monaten wo man  nicht vollkommen im Schlamm versinkt.


----------



## mohlo (18. Februar 2015)

Ok. Ich fahre immer, sofern das Thermometer mind. 1 Grad anzeigt, es nicht regnet und die Sonne noch ausreichend hell scheint. Vermutlich sieht man sich nach Ostern wieder öfters in der Ville!


----------



## Flitschbirne (18. Februar 2015)

Btw: Zufrieden mit dem Strive?


----------



## mohlo (18. Februar 2015)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Btw: Zufrieden mit dem Strive?


Ja, sehr. Fährt sich um Welten besser als mein "altes" Nerve AM.


----------



## Flitschbirne (18. Februar 2015)

Hat ja auch ne Pike dran. Die ist über alle Zweifel erhaben...


----------



## mohlo (18. Februar 2015)

Und man sitzt so schön "im" Rad. Das gibt einem ein Gefühl von mehr Sicherheit!
Das Strive ist zwar für die Ville völlig überdimensioniert - aber man lebt nur einmal!


----------



## Flitschbirne (18. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre ja auch ein Enduro aber im Urlaub wird das dann meistens doch etwas ruppiger als in der Ville


----------



## mohlo (18. Februar 2015)

Ich werd verrückt! Innerhalb von einer Stunde mehr Beiträge in diesem Thread, als im gesamten letzten Jahr!


----------



## Flitschbirne (18. Februar 2015)

Haha. Gut hat aber schon was von chatten  So Schluss jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (18. Februar 2015)

Genau! Weiteres erst wieder in einem Jahr!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich werd verrückt! Innerhalb von einer Stunde mehr Beiträge in diesem Thread, als im gesamten letzten Jahr!



Wundert mich auch das bei Euch im Flachland nich mehr los is, Rund um die Ville nixals Häuser, wohnt da keiner ?
Damüsste es doch normal vor Bikern wimmeln


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2015)

Aber latürnich wird hier gefahren....selbst mit Immies....





...aber der sportliche Faktor fordert.....synthetisch gehäuftes Gehölz am Berggeistsee - Volksmund Tonweiher...




Nu gut - der heimische PC lädt zum Planen einer LINE durch ett Jedöns ein - aber datt iss nur EIN Pic vom ganzen Trail....
Selbst der Wanderfreund staucht sich den Huf' beim Momentanzustand....Stay zuversichtlich, der Pete


----------



## mohlo (18. Februar 2015)

@Pete04: Die Stelle habe ich vor zwei Wochen auch mit Entsetzen wahrgenommen. Ich dachte nur: Wird hier Holz für Katapulte von Gondor gerodet!?


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2015)

Aber welcher Fortwirt mit Ansätzen von Ehre im Leib rodet denn BIRKE?


----------



## mohlo (18. Februar 2015)

Ich vermute, dass der Sturm einige Tage zuvor dazu beigetragen hat, die Bäume aus Sicherheitsgründen abzusägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2015)

Ett sägt doch kein Homo Sapiens Brommbeerbüsche wegen Sturmprophylaxe - die haben scheinbar's von Stihl 'ne Geschenkepackung
bekommen "zum probieren"...Möge die Macht gegen SIE seien.... SAW VII - demnächst inne Ville....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2015)

Auf dem Bild sind fünfeinhalb Villeaner zu erkennen, willste jetzt sagen das das alle sind die da wohnen ?
Das krieg ich ja in der Eifel zusammen wennich nur auf EINEM Finger pfeiffe


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2015)

...aber auf deinem DICKEN Finger.... Die Bildbetreiber sind allesamt Sportinteressierte, un' die Ville iss ja als geografischett Jebiet
expandierbar von Emden bis nach Wiesbaden.... mer nemmen 'se wie 'se kommen....


----------



## mohlo (19. Februar 2015)

Die Ville ist tot, lang lebe die Ville!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2015)

Töörööööööh! (Hornstoss auf Kiefernflöte, frühes Mertener Mittelalter) Jenau! Wir nehmen 'se wie 'se kommt und die Holzobstacles
als technische Herausforderung! Danke an die Rückepferde für's nitt rücken...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2015)

Selbst ist der Villeaner !





Oder kein schmalz in den Armen ?


----------



## Pete04 (20. Februar 2015)

Uiii die gute Burmester & Stark-im-Arm Fetzenmacher Mark VII....! Die 3 einzig hergestellten sollten eigentlich beim Hersteller
im Tresor lebenslang bewacht werden.... Wo du DIE widder herhast.....


----------



## mohlo (23. Februar 2015)

Ich war gestern nochmals an der besagten gerodeten Stelle (Nähe Phantasialand) unterwegs. Leider hat sich dort nicht viel getan und man kann immer noch nicht den See "umschiffen"!


----------



## harrybike (3. April 2015)

da war doch heut eine riesen Meute in der Ville unterwegs - Mitleser? 
Würde mal gerne mitfahren. Gruß Harry


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2015)

Wir warn's nich.... Vollblut-Mtb's oder vielleicht die Old-born-New-School-Elektro-Gang? Die mobilen Pensionäre haben doch sicher
meanwhile auch WhatsApp.... Gruß, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harrybike (3. April 2015)

eher so ein MischMatsch aus HT  -  Carbon Fully  - gesurrt hat nix  -also Muskelkraft - wann düst du denn immer?


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2015)

Da kriegst du innerhalb des Osterwochenendes eine personenabgestimmte, handgeformte PN!


----------



## route61 (4. April 2015)

harrybike schrieb:


> da war doch heut eine riesen Meute in der Ville unterwegs - Mitleser?
> Würde mal gerne mitfahren. Gruß Harry


War am Gründonnerstag schon dort feierabendmäßig unterwegs: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/in-und-um-weilerswist.728514/#post-12832954


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wir warn's nich.... Vollblut-Mtb's oder vielleicht die Old-born-New-School-Elektro-Gang? Die mobilen Pensionäre haben doch sicher
> meanwhile auch WhatsApp.... Gruß, der Pete



wozu braucht man in der Ville ein E-Bike? Da kommen auf 50km vielleicht 5hm zusammen

Vielleicht waren das die http://www.vorgebirgsbiker.de/


----------



## Pete04 (4. April 2015)

Du olle Jiftspritze! Lass mal die eine oder andere Gattin wach werden, dann kommen die auch in de Mauser!
Hat der Biker Zossen lieb' gibt's direkt von der Gattin Hieb'...
Der "natürliche Tod" eines jeden Radforums iss vorprogrammiert und liegt bei 90%....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2015)

Niemals! Dableib ich lieber der Veganer unter den E-Biker


----------



## Pete04 (4. April 2015)

Tapfer, tapfer!


----------



## marcossa (4. April 2015)

Ville - why not 

Allerdings kenne ich dort als Anlaufstelle nur den großen Parkplatz beim Campingplatz (oder was auch immer das dort ist)


----------



## Pete04 (4. April 2015)

Genau - idealer wird's allerdings wenn mers vom "Birkhof" einsteigt; Parkplätze satt und Trails in der Nähe...
vom Parkplatz am Heider Bergsee führen fast nur Forstautobahnen weg...
Der Wunsch nach einer kleinen Runde scheint ja selbige zu machen - da schauen wir mal ob Potential im Wegebereich
besteht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (30. Januar 2018)

Ich wärme das mal etwas auf, seit ihr ab dem Birkhof noch unterwegs? Falls ja, an welchen Tagen/Uhrzeit?


----------



## Pete04 (30. Januar 2018)

Hi - oder besser Free Willi! Lass uns da mal über PN schnacken, gerne auch weiter im JFFR-Fred....die meisten User hier
sind MIA oder RIPped....


----------



## mohlo (2. Februar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hi - oder besser Free Willi! Lass uns da mal über PN schnacken, gerne auch weiter im JFFR-Fred....die meisten User hier
> sind MIA oder RIPped....


Also ich lebe noch. Bin aber seit zwei Jahren nur noch mit dem Rennrad auf dem Asphalt unterwegs.
Evtl. sieht man mich aber im Sommer auch mal wieder mit dem Enduro im Wald.


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2018)

You have survived! Nä, watt Quatsch! Abber die olle Binsengeschichte "Ville" lass mers einfach in Frieden ruhen -
da iss ja keine IG mit verbunden... Gerüttet Lob und ein Halleluja für die "Road-Runner-Aktivität" - für's Umtreiben
auffem MTB gerne und jederzeit rein inne JFFR! You never schwitz allone! Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## mohlo (10. Juli 2018)

Bin ab Samstag wieder öfters in der Ville unterwegs. Meist rund um Liblar, Bornheim oder Brühl. Fährt dort noch jemand? In den letzten Jahren scheint der MTBler in der Ville unter Artenschutz zu stehen?!


----------



## aixro (10. Juli 2018)

Ich bin auch in dem Bereich meistens am Wochenende unterwegs, zumindest Brühl/Liblar. Taste mich gerade etwas nach Bornheim/Hürth vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (10. Juli 2018)

mohlo schrieb:


> Bin ab Samstag wieder öfters in der Ville unterwegs. Meist rund um Liblar, Bornheim oder Brühl. Fährt dort noch jemand? In den letzten Jahren scheint der MTBler in der Ville unter Artenschutz zu stehen?!


Bin vor einem Jahr vom südlichen Weilerswist nach Euskirchen gezogen und komme deshalb kaum noch in die Ville, da ich ja die Eifel vor der Tür hab.
Stell doch mal was in LMB!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2018)

Der @Pete04 der schäle Erpel hält als letztes noch die Ville Fahne oben hier im Forum.
Fahren werden da bestimmt noch andere aber leider wird das mittlerweile auf andere Kanäle ( Facebook, Whatsapp ) ausgelagert
Forum ist Old School hab ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2018)

https://de-de.facebook.com/MTB-Drecksäck-Ville-401213823356979/


----------



## aixro (11. Juli 2018)

Hab kein fazebook...mit Pete hat letztens auch Spaß gemacht


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. November 2019)

...möchte diesen Faden noch mal hochholen.

*!Gibt es sie noch die Ville-Biker!*

Die DIMB IG-KÖLN die regelmäßig Touren im Bergischen, im Bereich Kommern, Ahrtal und Nideggen anbietet, möchte sich auch in der Ville arrangieren.
Auf diesen Weg suchen wir Biker/Bikerinnen, die in der Ville unterwegs sind, Spaß am Guiden haben, oder auch einen Guide Kurs besuchen möchten.
Wer sich angesprochen fühlt, kann sich gerne hier oder per PN bei mir melden.

Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2019)

Das ist doch ein Job für den unbeschreiblichen @Pete04


----------



## delphi1507 (24. November 2019)

Heute in besagter Ville


----------



## Pete04 (25. November 2019)

Ein Scherbenhaufen vor dem Hörrn... Hab abber noch ein Vischel Thorsten Sträter im Blut kurz davor die Signatur zu ändern,
abber ein Willi geht immer! Die Verbindungswege brechen wech wie Fischstäbchenfangwerte anne Langhakenleine,
und ich kann kein E-Netz aufbauen - außer mit DAIMON, sinn abber 10 Jahre tot....
Ich gruschel nomma nach dem Sträter unn meld mich!


----------



## Pete04 (25. November 2019)

Öhm, iss datt totes Wildschwein unterm Bohlenwerk? Da mach ich mich ja vielleicht strafbar?!
Hauptsache iss die Haftung stimmt....


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2019)

Done...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (26. November 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> abber ein Willi geht immer!


Wie, ich geh immer


----------



## ML-RIDER (26. November 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ein Scherbenhaufen vor dem Hörrn... Hab abber noch ein Vischel Thorsten Sträter im Blut kurz davor die Signatur zu ändern,
> abber ein Willi geht immer! Die Verbindungswege brechen wech wie Fischstäbchenfangwerte anne Langhakenleine,
> und ich kann kein E-Netz aufbauen - außer mit DAIMON, sinn abber 10 Jahre tot....
> Ich gruschel nomma nach dem Sträter unn meld mich!



Hi Pete,
hab deinen Text in eine Dechiffriermaschine eingegeben, die schmeißt aber nur ne Error Meldung rauß


----------



## Pete04 (2. Dezember 2019)

Hier muss mehr Butter bei de Fische - isch geh' in mich (geht ohne De...maschine weil ich ja in mich kehre!) und melde Resultat...
Ehrenamt muss ja robustest Mandat haben....


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. Dezember 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hier muss mehr Butter bei de Fische - isch geh' in mich (geht ohne De...maschine weil ich ja in mich kehre!) und melde Resultat...
> Ehrenamt muss ja robustest Mandat haben....



Hallo Pete,
ein Blick in die Glaskugel verrät mir, du bist genau der richtige.
Freue mich jetzt schon darauf, von deinem Wortschatz zu lernen


----------



## sibu (4. Dezember 2019)

Jitt et dat https://www.koelsch-woerterbuch.de/ auch für dat Vürjebirch?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2019)

Platt kassde nit liere dat mossde künne !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2019)

Ech komm demnähx ens erömm @Pete04 dann dämele mer ens öm 10-20 Seen do en de Ville


----------



## ML-RIDER (4. Dezember 2019)

ich dämmel mit


----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. Dezember 2019)

Dann nehmt ein Gravel Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Dann nehmt ein Gravel Bike



Hab ich doch eins ! Kaum zu glauben aber auch damit kann man über Jeräwel fahren.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. Dezember 2019)

Dann ab mit dir in den neuen Thread vom Gravelsurfer. 
Der hatte auch mal einen Thread als Fattysurfer, könntest du auch noch mitmachen als Plautzenfahrer.
Obwohl, Fatty ist ja nicht mehr hipp genug. Also weg mit der Plautze


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2019)

Ne da hab ich lieber ne Plautze als da rüber zu gehen


----------



## Pete04 (9. Dezember 2019)

aixro schrieb:


> Wie, ich geh immer


Ein hohes Lob!


----------



## Pete04 (9. Dezember 2019)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ...möchte diesen Faden noch mal hochholen.
> 
> *!Gibt es sie noch die Ville-Biker!*
> 
> ...


Manni, nach Selbstdurchleuchtung kann ich datt nitt leisten im Momentum! Hab mit Fug und Überzeugung 2 Ehrenämters
zu verteidigen, letzterem von beiden noch am WE roundabout 30 Waisenkiddys um 'ne Nikolausfeier bereichert
mit mehreren Wochen Vorbereitung... datt tut in unserer Ellbogenwelt Not, und da muss der Freetimebiker nu mal
inne zweite Reihe... 2 Leute inne Firma fehlen länger und wer mich kennt mit meinem geologischen Gewerbe weiss:
datt geht menschlich vor! Bin abber jederzeit gerne als Schalt- und Vermittlungszentrale dabei,
auch aktiv wenn de Muddi den Backstagebereich sichert...
Quer iss mehr...nettes Motto der Facebookbande! Nu fast schon Weihnachtsgrüsse nach da draussen, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ehrenämters



Ehrenämter ruelzzzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (10. Dezember 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hab mit Fug und Überzeugung 2 Ehrenämters
> zu verteidigen, letzterem von beiden noch am WE roundabout 30 Waisenkiddys um 'ne Nikolausfeier bereichert
> mit mehreren Wochen Vorbereitung...



Hut ab vor deinem Einsatz als Ehrenämtler
Wenn es aber irgendwann mal juckt,  steht die Türe für dich immer offen


----------



## redrace (10. Dezember 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ech komm demnähx ens erömm @Pete04 dann dämele mer ens öm 10-20 Seen do en de Ville


Dann säste vürher ävver Bescheid!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2019)

redrace schrieb:


> Dann säste vürher ävver Bescheid!



Do mossde bestömp Ääärbeede


----------



## redrace (15. Dezember 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Do mossde bestömp Ääärbeede


Zur Nut nemm ich mir frei! Die kumme och ohne mich parat! Dat sin suwiesu alles Zellejecke!


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2019)

Leeve Bikecompagneros und -compasinen, ich frach misch: wo kommen die "Punkte für Reaktionen" her?
Hat da jemand einschließlich (hättchen, hättchen) Fahrradkettchen allet durchjezählt watt sich am Bike und Autor bewescht?
Beim Hubi mit singe 5.412 entfielen ja mindestens 3211 opp der Kappes unn die Fassad, da wäre Ansatz!
Ein jutes Neues in Bälde, auf da draussen, der Pete!

ps: unn, jawull, schön datt ett euch da draussen gibt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2019)

Zahlen sin Schall und Rauch ...de hauptsach ös et hätz es Jod


----------



## Majuran86 (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe am Wochenende am Untersee (entlang des Trails) ein Nagelbrett gefunden/beseitigt.
Offensichtlich hat jemand Spaß daran Leute oder Tiere zu verletzten...

Gruß Maju


----------



## aixro (11. Mai 2020)

Och nö, geht das bei uns auch jetzt los?


----------



## Majuran86 (11. Mai 2020)

aixro schrieb:


> Och nö, geht das bei uns auch jetzt los?



Na ich hoffe doch wohl nicht...
Trotzdem Augen auf beim Rädchen fahren!


----------



## aixro (11. Mai 2020)

Wars denn früh genug ersichtlich? Müsste man eigentlich direkt ne Anzeige gegen unbekannt machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majuran86 (11. Mai 2020)

aixro schrieb:


> Wars denn früh genug ersichtlich? Müsste man eigentlich direkt ne Anzeige gegen unbekannt machen...



Ja es lag schon sehr offensichtlich. Aber trotzdem an einer blöden Stelle. (musste glücklicher Weise auf meine Freundin warten sodass ich eh langsam war ;-) ). Lag in der Linkskurve von der Hütte kommend.

Hab mich leider so drüber aufgeregt das ich kein Foto oder irgendwas gemacht hab...bin aktuell auch unsicher wie man vorgehen sollte...


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2020)

Majuran86 schrieb:


> Hab mich leider so drüber aufgeregt das ich kein Foto oder irgendwas gemacht hab...bin aktuell auch unsicher wie man vorgehen sollte...


Welches Vorgehen?! Bitte eine Anzeige bei der Polizei (in Lechenich) stellen!


----------



## aixro (11. Mai 2020)

Eher Brühl, Untersee müsste noch Brühl sein


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2020)

Nagelbretter sind ja eher Wertschätzung für uns Biker - da steht jemand sinnierend am Seeufer,
hat Wickie-mäßig Idee, geht allerbestens noch innen Baumarkt mit Eigengeld und investiert
im heimischen Wäschekeller noch wüstes, bikerverliebtes Gekloppe!
These: Fehlorientierte! Ein Nagelbrett in der Schlammwüste Ober-/Mittel-/Untersee
gilt als Hilfestellung zu verstehn! Einfach falsche Montage! Man(n) (latürnich auch Frouw!)
nehme datt Nagelbrett - drehe ett mit der "haltschaffenden" Nagelseite fett innen Schlamm -
und schon hat der Biker ein von unwissend Drittadipösen geschaffenes Nordshoreelement
watt feines Geläuf schafft! Da sagen wir doch: DANKE SCHÖN!
Und weil mers ohne teilen garnix sind:
Tourenelemente "Fischenicher Ville" - Einstieg anne Bushaltestelle "Abzweig Heide" Feuerwehrschranke
gegenüber Bushaltestelle - berschnapp bis zweiter Abzweig links, am Seeablass Anglerpfad entlang,
feinste Aussichten auf brütende Schwäne und alles niedere Federvolk watt von denen konsequent
verhauen wird - Circus Maximus auf Aquaebene quasi...
Dann vom Gruhlsee zum Margarethenweiher, quergelustert....




Spieltrieb siegt! Auch Nummer größer für die Fabio-Wilmer-Gemeinde denkbar...



Geile Herausforderung - wobei: datt Gewässer iss dermaßen Seuche datt Covid 19 dein kleinstes Problem
beim Plumsen iss, Nase sagt: ett steht schon einige Zeit...Ratten werden dein Froind sein!
Margarethenweiher rechtes östliches Ufer folgen - Ufer wird immer weniger, beware of the Coulquappen! -
und idealerweise rechts hanghoch Richtung Feldweg Richtung Hürth-Fischenich. Beim Erreichen vom freien
Feld links rein - 1. oder 2. Wech, nördlich der Hangkante folgend erreicht man "El Canyon" -
führt, z.Zt. Hindernisbespickt...



...innet Verderben! Die Fischenischer Seenschlucht - Doud of the Gravelbiker...
Hinter Brombeergebüsch 13 scharf links runter liegt im Momentum datt eine oder andere
ernstzunehmende Gewächs schraeg - danach mit Schmackes übber die Brückenreste
am "See ohne Namen" (kucken bei Outdooractive: ein Asphaltbetrieb hat paar Häuser
vorm "Dicken Stein" in da Wuzz... die Brücke hat meanwhile nur noch 1 Brett - Kill-Bill-Modus aktivieren -
und danach auffen Seetrail mit Respekt:



Hier hat der Trailbauer mannich geraucht - neben dem gelben Blümsken sinn schon Nabentief Schwimmgründe... Baut's ein, viel Spaß da Draussen, der Pete!


----------

